# Sasha Banks personal problems, Reportedly Tried To Quit During WM Week



## cainkopeland (Aug 20, 2006)

Sasha just posted on Twitter she has pulled out of a TV appearance due to personal reasons

https://mobile.twitter.com/SashaBanksWWE/status/1115618756313714688

I thought she didn't look right, wrestlemania weekend, during hall of fame or wrestlemania and she started Twitter feud with Alexa, and has posted a couple of tweets questioning herself and where she is and then she didnt appear on raw last night.

Do you think personal problems are mentally, she has stated before if she watched women main event wrestlemania and it wasnt her it would break her heart, in nxt she was seen as the star of the horsewomen, her career has floundered since main roster feud with Charlotte, she has stated her and bayley campaigned for tag titles so do you think the fact Charlotte and Becky main evented wrestlemania, Becky who many felt was weakest horsewomen in nxt won both titles and her and bayley lost tag titles and now she only horsewomen not to win at wrestlemania or have mania moment may have resulted in these personal problems. I'm not bashing her I'm just questioning if people believe that is what's up, I'm worried for her. I like her and miss nxt sasha.

Update;



> There are more details coming out on Sasha Banks after she pulled out of The Wendy Williams Show and some of her cryptic messages on Twitter and Instagram.
> 
> One person high up in WWE told Dave Meltzer that Banks tried to quit over the weekend. Banks felt blindsided when she was told at the last minute that they were taking the Women’s Tag Team Titles from her and Bayley. It doesn’t look like she’s upset with the IIconics because she praised them on Twitter.
> 
> ...


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*

Sounds like she cracked the sads for losing at mainia then not being in the main event.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*

Well, it's not only that she wasn't even considered for the main event even though Charlotte was added just because, but also that she had those tag titles she wanted as consolation prize, and even that, too, they took away from her literally two months after winning them, and on _the grandest stage of em all_ at that.

She, Bayley and Asuka should form a faction and call it "No Chance In Hell" or something.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*

Sasha has never won at Mania and never been booked to successfully defend a title on her own (Bayley got the pin at Fastlane) on the MR either. And it was her and Bayley who convinced Vince, after much lobbying, to get those titles made.

And also YET AGAIN she was given but a short title reign.

And then they have ONE defense against the Queen Mabels, and then after teasing doing stuff with the Sky Pirates by showing up in NXT and all that, they just lose the belts on a fuck finish to The IIconics instead.

If she wants some time to "evaluate things" then I can understand that.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*

They probably decided last minute that they're gonna break up Boss & Hug and she's upset she won't be travelling with her best friend anymore. Just my random guess. 

She's said in interviews in the past that Bayley keeps her sane while on the road. It's got nothing to do them losing the titles to the Shitconics, Sasha likes both of them.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*

I don't mean to sound callous, but maybe she is having marriage problems? I don't know anything about her or her husband, but that's usually the first thing that comes to mind when people are distracted by personal issues


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*

Her husband tweeted this last night, but that seemed to be in response to whatever is going on between Sasha & Alexa.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115487726084685824


----------



## SINdicate (Apr 9, 2019)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*

I can't see her dropping out of non-WWE related media appearances because she's sour that she wasn't in the main event.

On pure speculation, you could be right though. It may be hard to deal with knowing that you may have reached your career peak, but this is something that would be on her. You have to set yourself high targets to achieve in life but you also have to be careful that you don't set yourself up for disappointment too because it can have drastic mental side effects.

Any situation like this always reminds me of what Austin said in 2003 though. He understood that he was just a spoke on the wheel and the wheel [WWE] would keep turning without him. Spokes can always be replaced.


----------



## cainkopeland (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*

She posted a tribute to bayley the other day as well, thanking her for everything so maybe they are splitting them up next week. Maybe sasha going to smackdown.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*



Strategize said:


> They probably decided last minute that they're gonna break up Boss & Hug and she's upset she won't be travelling with her best friend anymore. Just my random guess.
> 
> She's said in interviews in the past that Bayley keeps her sane while on the road.


That's funny. They never go with that Bayley feud because they are allegedly keeping them as a team for when the tag titles finally make their debut and now that they are finally a thing, they split them.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*

Sasha has been dealing with mysterious personal issues for almost a year now. Remember how she missed a few weeks in the fall for some unknown reason?

It's probably pretty serious, serious enough to put the titles on a cold team like the IIconics at Wrestlemania.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*



HugoCortez said:


> That's funny. They never go with that Bayley feud because they are allegedly keeping them as a team for when the tag titles finally make their debut and now that they are finally a thing, they split them.


May I introduce you to my good friend Vincent K. McMahon?


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*

You could tell prior to and during the first all female Royal Rumble last year,she had a twinkle in her eye and probably felt like the Queen Shit of the WWE. She like the others in interviews and promos would parrot the "FIRST EVER womens rumble,FIRST EVER Ironwoman,FIRST EVER blah blah"....

Fast forward to now,she's an afterthought. She's on a tag team with no real build to anything other than YAY look we're the FIRST EVER women tag champs,which even she knows deep inside people don't care about. Then to top it off she has nothing to do with headlining the first female Wrestlemania main event and all the fanfare associated with it. She didn't make history again and you can't tell me that didn't eat her up inside. Her bubble has been burst.

You can't be on top of everything all the time.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*

If the rumors that one of them are going to SDL are true, then that might have something to do with it. Sasha adores Bayley, it's obvious whenever she talks about Bayley, and having her around is comforting. So splitting them apart, especially after they tried so hard to make the Women's Tag thing work, might be very frustrating as well.

And the thing is, you CAN be "on top all the time," but only if you're one of WWE's "chosen ones." Charlotte and Roman are proof positive of that.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*

Is there any truth to this?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115642462117167106


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*

She should've been the one to interrupt Becky last night. Not fuckin Lacey Evans. 

And after Bayley lost so terribly to Alexa Bliss, it looks like Vince's blonde duo of Alexa/Lacey is in full force.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

^ I like bliss but her beating them both in a handicap match would be dumb as fuck if that is true. 

If that is true hopefully Sasha sees a doctor and apologies to whoever she injuried.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*



prosperwithdeen said:


> it looks like Vince's blonde duo of Alexa/Lacey is in full force.


With that all I have to say to Becky is...


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*

She will be gone once her contract is up, she has reached her ceiling in WWE and clearly wants to be the top dog. 

Her meltdown has to be related to Alexa getting the push that she clearly thought would be hers.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*

Asuka went strangely quite on social media after she lost the belt as well. So I wonder if some of them are just getting fed up with WWE's blatant favoritism?

Good luck Becky, you'll need to fight tooth and nail to keep yourself up there.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*



Taroostyles said:


> She will be gone once her contract is up, she has reached her ceiling in WWE and clearly wants to be the top dog.
> 
> Her meltdown has to be related to Alexa getting the push that she clearly thought would be hers.


Sasha apparently re-signed with the WWE just last summer. Her contract isn't expiring for a while


----------



## cainkopeland (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*

If the mental breakdown is true, maybe Alexa was gonna beat both of them and that's why she flipped, not only losing to someone she hates but losing a handicap match when you have the number advantage never looks good.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*

Alexa having a handicap match against Bayley and Sasha is downright ridiculous. Never mind that their intention was to probably have Alexa win it as well.

I think it is clear that Sasha and Alexa have deep personal issues with each other. This has been rather evident in Sasha's interviews where she talks about Alexa. She has gone on to say that she has no interest in feuding with Alexa anymore.

In any case, hope Sasha gets better. It is truly incredible how poorly they user her.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*



december_blue said:


> Is there any truth to this?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115642462117167106


I seriously, seriously, *seriously* doubt that's true at all. Like shit doesn't even have a source and has been made by some random fan account. 

But if it somehow was, I wouldn't even blame her. I'd probably lose full aswell.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*

Knowing them they probably would have had her and Bayley both lose to Alexa in a handicap match and that was the tip of the iceberg as far as Sasha's recent frustrations are concerned. The fact that she seems to genuinely dislike Bliss in real life probably doesn't help things. 

I'll never get why they book Bliss the way they do. I don't mean pushing her as a top female superstar, bur rather winning the (vast) majority of her matches clean when it should be the other way around. Her defeating two former champions at once would have been especially ridiculous.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*



mattheel said:


> May I introduce you to my good friend Vincent K. McMahon?


Don't know who that is, but he sounds like a nice pal.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*

People give Sasha a ton of shit but in every instance, she's usually been in the right. Yeah, she's grumpy. But she's only got one non-Japanese equal in the women's division (Charlotte) and has always been the red-headed orphan. She has every right to believe she should be getting the accolades, the pay and the vision of the division built around her.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*



Dolorian said:


> With that all I have to say to Becky is...


:takerlel :fuckthis


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*

So people think Sasha had a mental breakdown because she was going to lose a wrestling match?

How serious do people think wrestlers take fake fighting?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*



Lockard The GOAT said:


> I'll never get why they book Bliss the way they do. I don't mean pushing her as a top female superstar, bur rather winning the (vast) majority of her matches clean when it should be the other way around. Her defeating two former champions at once would have been especially ridiculous.


Yeah 5ft Alexa dominating an entire division getting clean wins left and right is just ridiculous.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*

*You have to think Sasha is pretty goddamn unprofessional to miss work dates due to being upset that she lost a match or didn't main event WM. I refuse to believe she's that unprofessional.*


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*

I mean Charlotte hadn't won a freaking match of consequence in like 8-9 months, and hadn't run the RR either, and yet WWE bent over backwards to shove her into the ME of Mania, and handed her a belt going into the show as well, regardless.

Sasha and Bayley two days ago were on the Mania poster, and then they job to the cowardly jobber heel team, Bayley is fed to super-Alexa again, and if the handicap rumors were true, then not a freaking thing has changed as far as how WWE treats them.

AND if they were going to split up those two after all of this as well, often there's only so much BS you can take before it gets to you, and Sasha's entire MR career has been like this.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*



DMD Mofomagic said:


> So people think Sasha had a mental breakdown because she was going to lose a wrestling match?
> 
> How serious do people think wrestlers take fake fighting?


This has nothing to do with wrestling being real or not. It is all about someone busting her ass off, pouring her heart into something she loves and is passionate about and seeing over and over how she is not appreciated and given the recognition and treatment she believes she deserves.

There are wrestlers who are just happy to be there and don't care about things as long as they get to collect a paycheck. Others actually have ambitions and value themselves and their work and it can frustrate them when they are constantly under appreciated and misused.

Sasha is one of those people.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*



DMD Mofomagic said:


> So people think Sasha had a mental breakdown because she was going to lose a wrestling match?
> 
> How serious do people think wrestlers take fake fighting?


Pretty serious, some of them do. Sasha has always been one of the people most passionate about it. 

And it wasn't that she was going to lose ONE match, it was probably just the culmination of a lot of things she's disliked about her WWE run thus far.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

I mean can anyone really blame her if she lost her mind? She has by far been treated worse than anybody on the main roster ever since her call up.

Whatever your opinion is of her, nobody can deny that she is a lifelong wrestling fan that lives and breathes the business and actually cares about her wrestling career and wants to be great. 80% of the women on the main roster never watched it growing up and just go through the motions and don't even try to improve at their craft. Sasha has fought and clawed for everything she has gotten and has had the rug pulled out from under her at every turn in favor of whatever blonde Vince had the hots for at that time.

Vince has wasted what could have been one of his greatest female talents he has ever had because he is a sexist asshole who cant ever let go of how a woman looks. 

But no matter what he does nothing will change the fact that Sasha Banks name is all over the list of the greatest women's matches of all time. Every time he gave her an opportunity, she delivered but he just never gave her any. Case in point....Charlotte has 18 PPV singles victories on the main roster. Wanna guess how many Sasha has? 3....3!!!!!!!!!! What a joke. I cant wait til this company folds and they are going to fold as long as Vince runs the place. He will NEVER get over how someone looks and all the real talent that actually love wrestling and want to be great will continue to be wasted until they go somewhere else or Vince finally walks away and stops being an asshole.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*

I love(d) CM Punk and all Sasha comes off as is the female equal of CM Punk these days.


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*

Goddamn you people love jumping to conclusions with nothing to base it on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cainkopeland (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*

You can see how much wrestling means to her and bayley. where as some people are there for what they can get after wrestling and focus on so much more even while they are there. The bellas have how many different businesses while wrestling, I'm not saying you cant do other stuff, I'm just saying for sasha wrestling is everything. Not only did sasha and bayley lose tag titles to a comedy act but her other good friends the revival lost tag titles to another comedy act. She cares about wrestling and then that happens


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> This has nothing to do with wrestling being real or not. It is all about someone busting her ass off, pouring her heart into something she loves and is passionate about and seeing over and over how she is not appreciated and given the recognition and treatment she believes she deserves.


No offense, but a lot of people bust their ass, and I am sure she is not the only person who believes that she deserves a spot.

You are trying to mix opinion in with guesswork, and it is a foolish conclusion.



> There are wrestlers who are just happy to be there and don't care about things as long as they get to collect a paycheck. Others actually have ambitions and value themselves and their work and it can frustrate them when they are constantly under appreciated and misused.
> 
> Sasha is one of those people.


Or she has real life shit going on.

Maybe a family member got sick
Maybe she misses home because of a birthday
Maybe she got a bad phone call

Thats the problem, everyone in this thread has made it about wrestling, when she obviously is having a real breakdown over real shit.

WWE sent her home to get herself better, you think they would do that if she was throwing a fit about losing a match? 

You are saying the fake fight means that much to her, even though she has lost to Bliss before.

My point stands, people are making this about losing a fake fight as opposed to the real shit that could be happening.

Do you think it's really about "card position"



Lockard The GOAT said:


> Pretty serious, some of them do. Sasha has always been one of the people most passionate about it.
> 
> And it wasn't that she was going to lose ONE match, it was probably just the culmination of a lot of things she's disliked about her WWE run thus far.


I refuse to believe that you get to WWE not knowing you are going to lose a match once in a while.

What you are saying is that a writer came up to her and said "Sasha, you are set to lose tonight" and she had a mental breakdown over it, and then Vince McMahon got involved and said "Go home, I understand you don't want to lose this wrestling match"

You see how silly it sounds?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*



Black Metal said:


> I love(d) CM Punk and all Sasha comes off as is the female equal of CM Punk these days.


Always off topic, get out lol.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*



Dolorian said:


> This has nothing to do with wrestling being real or not. It is all about someone busting her ass off, pouring her heart into something she loves and is passionate about and seeing over and over how she is not appreciated and given the recognition and treatment she believes she deserves.
> 
> There are wrestlers who are just happy to be there and don't care about things as long as they get to collect a paycheck. Others actually have ambitions and value themselves and their work and it can frustrate them when they are constantly under appreciated and misused.
> 
> Sasha is one of those people.


Yeah there's also the idea of "why do I bother, no matter how hard I work or how much I try, they don't change?" I mean she even has said that she and Bayley talk to Vince now like so many people wanted them to, yet STILL nothing seems to get better for them. At a certain point, perhaps the frustration just gets to you. The perception that it's not about talent or work ethic, it's about favoritism. 

They still bend over backwards to push Charlotte above everything else, and as soon as super-Alexa comes back, they book her to beat Bayley again (and perhaps wanted it to be a freaking handicap match, which would have been insanely idiotic).

Some people have actual ambition and professional pride. "They should just be happy to be there" is such bullshit, yes if some is just happy with that and the paycheck, then more power to them nothing wrong with that. But there's nothing wrong with being upset at being denied opportunities that you feel you've earned constantly either.


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*



DMD Mofomagic said:


> I refuse to believe that you get to WWE not knowing you are going to lose a match once in a while.
> 
> What you are saying is that a writer came up to her and said "Sasha, you are set to lose tonight" and she had a mental breakdown over it, and then Vince McMahon got involved and said "Go home, I understand you don't want to lose this wrestling match"
> 
> You see how silly it sounds?


I think people are saying IF the rumor is true,then Sasha didn't want to put over Alexa in a handicap match this past Raw. Not that Sasha doesn't want to put Alexa over period.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*



december_blue said:


> Her husband tweeted this last night, but that seemed to be in response to whatever is going on between Sasha & Alexa.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115487726084685824


 Mikaze should just stay out of it. And where why murphy ain't clap back at him?


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*



Buster Cannon said:


> I think people are saying IF the rumor is true,then Sasha didn't want to put over Alexa in a handicap match this past Raw. Not that Sasha doesn't want to put Alexa over period.


Sasha already put over Alexa clean in a title match, and WWE made her to humiliate her as much as possible in the process.


----------



## Blissaholic (Dec 14, 2018)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*



Asuka842 said:


> Yeah there's also the idea of "why do I bother, no matter how hard I work or how much I try, they don't change?" I mean she even has said that she and Bayley talk to Vince now like so many people wanted them to, yet STILL nothing seems to get better for them. At a certain point, perhaps the frustration just gets to you. The perception that it's not about talent or work ethic, it's about favoritism.
> 
> They still bend over backwards to push Charlotte above everything else, and as soon as super-Alexa comes back, they book her to beat Bayley again (and perhaps wanted it to be a freaking handicap match, which would have been insanely idiotic).
> 
> *Some people have actual ambition and professional pride. "They should just be happy to be there" is such bullshit, yes if some is just happy with that and the paycheck, then more power to them nothing wrong with that. But there's nothing wrong with being upset at being denied opportunities that you feel you've earned constantly either.*



That is true, but if you can't handle it, WWE is not your place to be. Life is not fair and especially life in WWE is not fair. *If* her personal problems are in any way related to her job, it is maybe time to move on.





Jersey said:


> Mikaze should just stay out of it. And where why murphy ain't clap back at him?



Anybody has to stay out of it, as long they are not asked to chime in by WWE. Ridiculous to have wifes/husbands or whoever comment on something work related.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*

Hope Sasha's ok. It's sad how far her and Bayley have fallen since NXT.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*

Honestly at this point I've pretty much given up on WWE ever using her to her full potential. So if she moved on to somewhere else, I'd be all for it.

Vince is never going to change. The fact that Super-Alexa and Lacey are seemingly getting pushed now just shows that.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*



llj said:


> Sasha has been dealing with mysterious personal issues for almost a year now. Remember how she missed a few weeks in the fall for some unknown reason?


Personal reasons can be a lot of things. For example a family member could be attacked because of being related to her. It would be the worst thing to mention in public, because there are many nuts out there looking for attention.




prosperwithdeen said:


> She should've been the one to interrupt Becky last night. Not fuckin Lacey Evans.
> 
> And after Bayley lost so terribly to Alexa Bliss, it looks like Vince's blonde duo of Alexa/Lacey is in full force.


Could be that Vince was tired of all the Rousey stuff that he said to HHH and Steph: "now I wanna use my favorite wrestling toys again". 




cainkopeland said:


> If the mental breakdown is true, maybe Alexa was gonna beat both of them and that's why she flipped, not only losing to someone she hates but losing a handicap match when you have the number advantage never looks good.


I highly doubt, that Sasha thought they would keep the title forever. Getting a mental breakdown for losing against some other wrestler, I have my doubt about that story is true.
I can imagine she got personal bad news backstage and was pretty sad ... and then someone thought: "uh oh, why is she sad? ah right, she has to bring over Alexa, lets make a news out of it!". You know, that this stuff happens in wrestling "journalism".




Dolorian said:


> Yeah 5ft Alexa dominating an entire division getting clean wins left and right is just ridiculous.


Cannot remember when she won a match last time. She didn`t wrestle or she lost her matches. Wasn`t the last match she won, her cash-in for the title 11 months ago?


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*



Ger said:


> Cannot remember when she won a match last time. She didn`t wrestle or she lost her matches. Wasn`t the last match she won, her cash-in for the title 11 months ago?


They should have had her beat Lacey Evans


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Sasha banks personal problems?*

I may be wrong, but I always get the feeling she’s just throwing a strop because she’s not getting the recognition and attention that she feels she deserves. She comes across as very arrogant, very selfish, and bitter towards anyone who’s valued over her. Particularly in interviews she’s extremely bitchy and full of herself. So for that reason I can’t take her posts seriously, they just feel like desperate attention seeking to me.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*

This reality check was always coming for delusional Sasher


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*

It seems almost certain that Sasha and Bayley are being sent to opposite brands. I imagine that has her pretty upset.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*

If its because she refuses to put over that blonde bimbo, good for her. Bout time she finally started showing a backbone.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*



Buster Cannon said:


> I think people are saying IF the rumor is true,then Sasha didn't want to put over Alexa in a handicap match this past Raw. Not that Sasha doesn't want to put Alexa over period.


I know you are trying to be the voice of reason, but it is such an asinine though, I don't know how anyone jumps to that conclusion.

Sasha Banks is so upset that she will lose a handicap match she has a mental breakdown.

No one really wins the matches, I think Sasha Banks, who outside of fan interactions has been really professional would know that sometimes you have to look at the lights.

I just can't fathom the reach that some people go to, especially considering we are talking about someone's mental health, and it has been brought down to "She doesn't want to lose a fake fight"


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*



DMD Mofomagic said:


> I refuse to believe that you get to WWE not knowing you are going to lose a match once in a while.
> 
> What you are saying is that a writer came up to her and said "Sasha, you are set to lose tonight" and she had a mental breakdown over it, and then Vince McMahon got involved and said "Go home, I understand you don't want to lose this wrestling match"
> 
> You see how silly it sounds?


Congrats, you literally just ignored what I wrote. I said, "And it wasn't that she was going to lose ONE match, it was probably just the culmination of a lot of things she's disliked about her WWE run thus far."

So no, I don't think she was upset about losing a single match, I think she's been harboring some deep frustrations concerning her whole run and feeling like she's better than what she's been given, and that this might have been the tipping point. She was in a nothing spot at the first ever all female PPV, she wasn't anywhere near the main event of the first ever WrestleMania headlined by women (and she and Bayley lost their tag titles to a nothing tag team, which probably makes her paranoid they're being shunted down the card back to nothingness), and now her animosity with Bliss in real life and fearing she'll get another push over her might have sent her a little over the edge.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*



HugoCortez said:


> Well, it's not only that she wasn't even considered for the main event even though Charlotte was added just because, but also that she had those tag titles she wanted as consolation prize, and even that, too, they took away from her literally two months after winning them, and on _the grandest stage of em all_ at that.
> 
> She, Bayley and Asuka should form a faction and call it "No Chance In Hell" or something.


She, Bayley and Asuka should all go to AEW, they would make a great core for the womens division.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*



DMD Mofomagic said:


> I know you are trying to be the voice of reason, but it is such an asinine though, I don't know how anyone jumps to that conclusion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I mean I get it. The way Sasha has been treated and booked the past 2 years. Her and Bayley were the first women’s tag champs and both former women’s champions. Sasha was overlooked for Charlotte when 90% of charlottes main roster “first ever” accomplishments were done with Sasha. 

If you add all of that up and then someone goes “hey Sasha, you and bayley are going to lose clean in a handicap match to Alexa Bliss tonight” I can see that pushing her over the edge when Alexa hasn’t been an active member of the roster lately.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*



Lockard The GOAT said:


> Congrats, you literally just ignored what I wrote. I said, "And it wasn't that she was going to lose ONE match, it was probably just the culmination of a lot of things she's disliked about her WWE run thus far."
> 
> So no, I don't think she was upset about losing a single match, I think she's been harboring some deep frustrations concerning her whole run and feeling like she's better than what she's been given, and that this might have been the tipping point. She was in a nothing spot at the first ever all female PPV, she wasn't anywhere near the main event of the first ever WrestleMania headlined by women (and she and Bayley lost their tag titles to a nothing tag team, which probably makes her paranoid they're being shunted down the card back to nothingness), and now her animosity with Bliss in real life and fearing she'll get another push over her might have sent her a little over the edge.


Lets not forget she also has Corey graves burying her like she's a piece of shit every time she comes out. Unless Im missing something and he does that to other divas when Im not paying attention, that's pretty eye opening.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*



DMD Mofomagic said:


> I know you are trying to be the voice of reason, but it is such an asinine though, I don't know how anyone jumps to that conclusion.
> 
> Sasha Banks is so upset that she will lose a handicap match she has a mental breakdown.
> 
> ...


It isn't about losing a match, it is just the final straw for her after basically losing every single big match and being promised things over and over again and constantly having the rug pulled out from under her. 

*They called her up and put her in a dumbass group with Naomi and Tamina when she was the top star coming out of NXT
*SHe lost every single PPV match to Charlotte then would win the title on Raw just so she could lose it back to Charlotte and boost Charlotte's resume. 
*Rousey, Bliss, Charlotte, Becky, Naomi, Carmella, Bayley and Natalya have all been champions more days than Sasha Banks
*She was put on the backburner for a year while Alexa Bliss dominated the division
*She signs an extension with the company presumably because they convinced her that they had plans for her. 
*They finally give her something the do by teasing a feud with Bayley only to take it away for no real reason.
*INstead she fights in a battle royal on the preshow and gets eliminated by Bayley, and Naomi ultimately wins
*She begs for Tag Titles because she actually cares about her career and finally Vince gives in
*They tease that they will be defending their titles everywhere and even make an appearance in NXT talking about how they will be defending the titles their too
*They lose their titles almost immediately to the Iconics for no real reason
*Then, even though this is just a rumor, She is told the next night that yet again she needs to put over Alexa Bliss

That is enough to drive anybody crazy. She was the biggest star coming out of NXT and all she has done is put other people over her entire main roster run. Maybe she has finally had it with the broken promises and the company ignoring her talent and taking her for granted. I honestly hope she has. They don't deserve Sasha Banks and it has to eat her alive knowing that no matter how hard she works, how many risks she takes in the ring, how many things she pushes for, she will never be as successful as other women around her because she isn't a white blonde with a nice ass.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*



P Thriller said:


> It isn't about losing a match, it is just the final straw for her after basically losing every single big match and being promised things over and over again and constantly having the rug pulled out from under her.
> 
> *They called her up and put her in a dumbass group with Naomi and Tamina when she was the top star coming out of NXT
> *SHe lost every single PPV match to Charlotte then would win the title on Raw just so she could lose it back to Charlotte and boost Charlotte's resume.
> ...



And its not coincidence that vince put Sasha with Naomi and Tamina. Gee I wonder why knowing Vince.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*

Sasha was once the most over woman on the roster, one of the most over stars period, selling tons of merch, getting "we want Sasha" chants even when she wasn't there, etc. And yet because WWE wanted Charlotte, they sacrificed Sasha's momentum by feeding her to Charlotte over and over again in progressively more humiliating ways, and Sasha has NEVER fully recovered.* Even Charlotte admits that she gets why Sasha was frustrated.

And then they did the same freaking thing to her and Bayley with Alexa later on, and yet now Alexa is apparently getting pushed over them again. Again I'm not saying 100% that this is it, but if she is going "Vince is never going to change, he'll always push his golden girls not matter what, so why do I bother," it wouldn't shock me.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*



birthday_massacre said:


> And its not coincidence that vince put Sasha with Naomi and Tamina. Gee I wonder why knowing Vince.


Exactly and it is because creatively, Vince is a lazy piece of shit. He does that to everyone that comes from NXT. I'm convinced that he doesn't do any research into what they are capable of in the ring or what got them over in NXT. He thinks he is a creative genius so he just takes one look at them and places them in some role that he has been wanting to fill. That's why he is completely clueless as to how to book foreigners too. Everything is about image with that guy because Vince actually doesn't like wrestling, he really doesn't. He has tried to distance himself from "pro wrestling" his entire career and he is convinced that WWE is some super entertainment conglomerate but the problem is his old failing mind doesn't have any clue as to what is actually entertaining.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*



Lockard The GOAT said:


> Congrats, you literally just ignored what I wrote. I said, "And it wasn't that she was going to lose ONE match, it was probably just the culmination of a lot of things she's disliked about her WWE run thus far."


I didn't ignore it, but what you said was worse.

That it was from a culmination, which you have no proof of or any type of source to back it up.

You believe that she has been so upset about not winning fake titles, and fake matches more, that it finally made her snap,

That's even worse.




> So no, I don't think she was upset about losing a single match, I think she's been harboring some deep frustrations concerning her whole run and feeling like she's better than what she's been given, and that this might have been the tipping point. She was in a nothing spot at the first ever all female PPV, she wasn't anywhere near the main event of the first ever WrestleMania headlined by women (and she and Bayley lost their tag titles to a nothing tag team, which probably makes her paranoid they're being shunted down the card back to nothingness), and now her animosity with Bliss in real life and fearing she'll get another push over her might have sent her a little over the edge.


This seems like a long winded way to say 

"She doesn't like what her character is doing, so it drove her tro a breakdown.

That is ridiculous, and you are insulting Sasha whether you know it or not.

You are ignoring major details to get across an invalid point.

She broke down to the point they sent her home, which means she was inconsolable... 

You think that is because she lost fake belts the night before? Are you serious? 

Sasha Banks couldn't take losing the tag titles at Wrestlemania so much she had a mental breakdown... because she has spent years where she hasn't won enough matches.

I am trying to be respectful, but even you have to know what that reads like.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*



Jokerface17 said:


> I mean I get it. The way Sasha has been treated and booked the past 2 years. Her and Bayley were the first women’s tag champs and both former women’s champions. Sasha was overlooked for Charlotte when 90% of charlottes main roster “first ever” accomplishments were done with Sasha.
> 
> If you add all of that up and then someone goes “hey Sasha, you and bayley are going to lose clean in a handicap match to Alexa Bliss tonight” I can see that pushing her over the edge when Alexa hasn’t been an active member of the roster lately.


How do you get it?

When you go to work, does your boss say "hey Joker, we actually gave the project to The Penguin" and then you have a mental breakdown?

I don't think so.... that is what people seem to be ignoring.

This isn't she decided to walk out, or she had a blow up at Vince... she had a mental breakdown.

No wonder people don't take mental health seriously, obviously it can be triggered just by not winning wrestling matches.


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*

I mean if they wanted her (or her and Bayley both?) to job to Alexa again then I'm not surprised she had a breakdown. It's funny, they absolutely shit on this girls career to make Charlotte into a big deal, and every time she got herself back half way over they just fuck her over again. It's funny to believe she went the majority of a year after her callup without taking a pinfall loss. Where's a Daniel Bryan "FICKLE!" rant when you need one?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*



Lockard The GOAT said:


> Congrats, you literally just ignored what I wrote. I said, "And it wasn't that she was going to lose ONE match, it was probably just the culmination of a lot of things she's disliked about her WWE run thus far."
> 
> So no, I don't think she was upset about losing a single match, I think she's been harboring some deep frustrations concerning her whole run and feeling like she's better than what she's been given, and that this might have been the tipping point. She was in a nothing spot at the first ever all female PPV, she wasn't anywhere near the main event of the first ever WrestleMania headlined by women (and she and Bayley lost their tag titles to a nothing tag team, which probably makes her paranoid they're being shunted down the card back to nothingness), and now her animosity with Bliss in real life and fearing she'll get another push over her might have sent her a little over the edge.



I wouldn't call the IIconics a nothing tag team, that's just stupid. They've improved and are a solid tag team in their division. I hated them at first, but, they've become fairly respectable.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*



Jersey said:


> Always off topic, get out lol.


Your comments to me are as relevant as the woman in your sig/avatar set. Fuck outta here.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*



P Thriller said:


> It isn't about losing a match, it is just the final straw for her after basically losing every single big match and being promised things over and over again and constantly having the rug pulled out from under her.


Do you know what it takes to have a mental breakdown, to the point that they send you home to get yourself together?

have you ever yourself, or a family member have that happen, not trying to be a dick (believe it or not) it is a serious question

And how do you know what she was promised, that is obviously you interjecting rumor into the situation when there is nothing to back that up.

Once again, it's crazy how much you are trivializing what really could be going on, because you keep making it about wrestling.

Read the tweet, she is going to see therapists and doctors, paid by the WWE, do you really think this has to do with wrestling?





> *They called her up and put her in a dumbass group with Naomi and Tamina when she was the top star coming out of NXT
> *SHe lost every single PPV match to Charlotte then would win the title on Raw just so she could lose it back to Charlotte and boost Charlotte's resume.
> *Rousey, Bliss, Charlotte, Becky, Naomi, Carmella, Bayley and Natalya have all been champions more days than Sasha Banks
> *She was put on the backburner for a year while Alexa Bliss dominated the division
> ...


Let me let you in on a secret. If half that stuff bothered her to the point she wanted to leave, she could have.

She has never requested her release, she has re-signed with the company, she is doing commercials, and goes to all the meet and greets with the fans.

Like I said, outside of fan interactions (which reading some responses, I now understand why) she has shown to be completely professional.

If you have sources saying otherwise, I will listen.



> That is enough to drive anybody crazy. She was the biggest star coming out of NXT and all she has done is put other people over her entire main roster run. Maybe she has finally had it with the broken promises and the company ignoring her talent and taking her for granted. I honestly hope she has. They don't deserve Sasha Banks and it has to eat her alive knowing that no matter how hard she works, how many risks she takes in the ring, how many things she pushes for, she will never be as successful as other women around her because she isn't a white blonde with a nice ass.



It is not. Once again, what broken promises? People should go crazy because they didn't win enough fake fights? 

Banks has talked about in the past how concussions affected her life:

https://wrestletalk.com/news/sasha-banks-reveals-reason-for-her-wwe-absence/

So knowing what we know about CTE and concussions, that could be the reason?

Nope, gotta be because she didn't hold the title? I don't get how people who claim they want to see the best for someone would trivialize things that could actually be affecting them.


----------



## Speedk518 (Apr 9, 2019)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*

The IIconics are pure trash and I can't wait for their shitty matches on Smackdown and the pre-show. Does anyone really want to see the IIconcis defend the tag belts against babyface teams like Carmella and Naomi? Don't even get me started on the Sky Pirates. They aren't going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*



P Thriller said:


> Exactly and it is because creatively, Vince is a lazy piece of shit. He does that to everyone that comes from NXT. I'm convinced that he doesn't do any research into what they are capable of in the ring or what got them over in NXT. He thinks he is a creative genius so he just takes one look at them and places them in some role that he has been wanting to fill. That's why he is completely clueless as to how to book foreigners too. Everything is about image with that guy because Vince actually doesn't like wrestling, he really doesn't. He has tried to distance himself from "pro wrestling" his entire career and he is convinced that WWE is some super entertainment conglomerate but the problem is his old failing mind doesn't have any clue as to what is actually entertaining.


Yeah its like WTF are Black and Richoette a tag team? it does not even make any sense
If Vince had nothing for them, keep them in NXT FFS


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*



Black Metal said:


> Your comments to me are as relevant as the woman in your sig/avatar set. Fuck outta here.


 I'm dubbing you as the sam roberts of wf. Never on topic, tries to tell corny jokes and none being funny.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*

If she and Bayley were asked to job to Alexa AND were then being separated to different brands it's no wonder she's pissed. I don't see it as a personal issue, other than the fact that these people live their job, but man I don't blame her. They seem to have no actual plan for those two.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*



birthday_massacre said:


> Yeah its like WTF are Black and Richoette a tag team? it does not even make any sense
> If Vince had nothing for them, keep them in NXT FFS


The spot was meant for D.I.Y. before Ciampa got hurt.

Still doesnt explain why Black and Ricochet are in a tag team, but I guess that gives some answer


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Assuming its something alexa related since those two are at it on twitter again.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*

Ah, it's getting mainstream press now.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115677979689017344


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*

The mismanagement of talent in WWE hurts realer than I ever expected. You try so fucking hard to get fucking noticed, to progress, but management have already chosen who they want to promote and progress. Maybe from their vantage point their chosen one seems amazing, but you see it so differently from your vantage point on the ground. It is frustrating because you know how shit this person is, how many corners they cut but damn they're sailing because management chose them for whatever reason and you just stay there, struggling and being miserable because you hope that in the end doing the right thing has to prevail. Thats what they always tell us right, in the movies? But that's not how the real world works and you're really just screaming into a void and eventually you gotta either stop struggling and just let the tide take you or pack your shit up and move on. 

Fuck am I talking about Sasha Banks or myself 

I don't even know.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*

https://www.cagesideseats.com/wwe/2...nce-tweet-wants-magic-speculation-leaving-wwe

That a story about something is going on and this statement from Banks:



> “There is something about the way life happens today that makes it hard to look ahead. There are things that make it difficult to laugh; difficult to live the way you want. There are things that make it almost impossible to trust where you are, or to believe in where you want to be. You look around and life is happening way too fast. Sometimes it feels like the moments are gone. Everything happens all at once and right away. We’re marching towards a destiny we cannot understand, towards the kingdom of convenient. Then one day you look up and you can’t find the meaning. Your crisis of purpose and passion is acting up, but they tell you that that’s suppose to be normal. Well… I don’t want normal, I want magic; cause that’s the place that feels like home to me. That’s the place where I remember what dreams look like, where meaning is effortless, and purpose is simple. That’s the place where love still matters. I want that feeling of coming home again. I want to feel like myself…. I want that magic”


Yeah, sounds like that handicap match ending really go to her :eyeroll


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*

I hope she is fine, but Sasha always seemed like she is a bit inmature adn too much of a mark of herself. Yeah, they have screwed her and her booking have been trash, but that's the case with a lot of people in WWE but a few, and this isn't the first time that she has had this kind of "meltdowns". If she is really that unhappy that it is affecting her health she could pull a Neville and stop showing and ask for her release, I am sure that any company would want her and she probably would make decent money selling merchandise as well.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*

I don't know what's going on with Sasha but anything related to her career driving her nuts wouldn't surprise me. Then again it could be anything.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*



DMD Mofomagic said:


> How do you get it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How do I get it? She’s fed up and tied to a contract so she can’t walk out or just not show up. She’s being underutilized. Even if it’s a situation where outcomes are scripted she can feel like she’s not being used to her full potential. It’s the same thing that happened to Cody Rhodes with the stardust gimmick.

And as far as how my job goes, I have a territory with customers that I take care of, it’s not anywhere near the same scenario. 

How many times did edge and Randy Orton lose a handicap match to triple H?


----------



## Joe Moore (Dec 11, 2018)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*

#IfYouOnlyKnew is the key. Sasha retweeted that and also used the #. Probably very upset about the outcome of their match at WM. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115495730809069568


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*

Get over it Sasha, You're pouting like a little Girl

You can't change Vinces mind, He loves pushing Blondes with big tits


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*



Asuka842 said:


> And it was her and Bayley who convinced Vince, after much lobbying, to get those titles made.


:eyeroll stop spitting this bullshit. The IIconics have been lobbying for Women's tag titles for fucking years, since like the day they walked into the company.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*

I somehow hope there´s more to it than her just losing some match at WM.. If that´s all it takes to give her "personal issues" then I gotta question if she even should be employed.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*

A hissy fit backstage over her booking is not going to cause her to cancel her appearance on Wendy Williams LMAO.


Obviously there's some other issue going on.


----------



## Cas Ras (Sep 8, 2017)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*

She may have just missed the date on this busy week or felt too tired for it. Tons of possible reasons, it doesn't have to be related to what's going on in the company.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*

Sasha is still extremely young, might be time to pull a Neville.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*



Jokerface17 said:


> How do I get it? She’s fed up and tied to a contract so she can’t walk out or just not show up. She’s being underutilized. Even if it’s a situation where outcomes are scripted she can feel like she’s not being used to her full potential. It’s the same thing that happened to Cody Rhodes with the stardust gimmick.


Get out of here, you nor I know if she is fed up, and there is nothing that shows she is even unhappy, that is you throwing your personal feelings in it, and claiming them as hers.

No, Cody Rhodes didn't have to go see a therapist because of a breakdown.

You are going to have to point me to where Cody Rhodes wrote something on his social media comparable to what Sasha wrote.

Dean is leaving for the reason Cody left, this thing with Sasha is obviously more serious.

Especially considering she canceled a talk show appearance over it, you think she couldn't face Wendy Williams today, because she hasn't held the tag title long enough? Are you serious?



> And as far as how my job goes, I have a territory with customers that I take care of, it’s not anywhere near the same scenario.


You have a job, she has a job. That's really all there has to be the same in the scenario.

You are claiming it is ok to have a mental breakdown because you didn't get your way at your job. 



> How many times did edge and Randy Orton lose a handicap match to triple H?


Who the F cares? This has to be a joke... So how do you think the conversation happened:

Writer: Hey sasha, you are in a handicap match with Bayley and Alexa, and Alexa is going over

Sasha: I can't believe this is happening again, I lose? I always lose! Did rated rKo ever lose to HHH, you are going to treat me and Bayley like Kronic when they lost to Bill Goldberg?

That's ridiculous, obviously I am not trated well here, I can't even be here, and tomorrow cancel the interview with Wendy Williams... I need time to process.

I don't know how someone can believe anyone takes wrestling that seriously that they would have to see a therapist for it.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*



Mango13 said:


> :eyeroll stop spitting this bullshit. The IIconics have been lobbying for Women's tag titles for fucking years, since like the day they walked into the company.


And Sasha and Bayley got Vince to do it, simple as that. Sorry, but facts is facts.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*



DMD Mofomagic said:


> Get out of here, you nor I know if she is fed up, and there is nothing that shows she is even unhappy, that is you throwing your personal feelings in it, and claiming them as hers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Woah now. Calm down. All I’m saying is that I can see where she’s frustrated with what’s happened. None of us really know what’s going on with her or a therapist or whatever. 

The Cody example was just to reference someone that’s not happy with their booking. I never ONCE said anything about a therapist or even referenced him or Sasha going to one. I was simply trying to point out how I could see where someone was frustrated with how they were being overlooked or used as a stepping stone for someone else. There’s a difference if I were to throw a fit because I didn’t get my way at work, but I’m also not a professional wrestler. 

And I’m sorry but you can’t compare Alexa and Goldberg. You’re reaching with that and putting words in my mouth. The point I was trying to get across is that you aren’t going to see any other tag team of former world champions job to another former world champion in a handicap match of all things.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*

*It's probably just diarrhea.* :hogan


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Sasha is still extremely young, might be time to pull a Neville.


They clearly have a minuscule amount of respect for her.. either she leaves and bets on herself or she stays and bitches for the next 10 years like Ziggler


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*

i'd be furious too if i watched and endured countless less talented people get pushed ahead or me

or if i was repeatedly asked to put over those less talented people with no recompense

then every time there looked like being recompense, there wasn't

and even when there finally looked like something, anything...got some news for you PAL

it's back to the usual as there's some more talentless people needing to be boosted ahead of you


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*



Jokerface17 said:


> Woah now. Calm down. All I’m saying is that I can see where she’s frustrated with what’s happened. None of us really know what’s going on with her or a therapist or whatever.
> 
> The Cody example was just to reference someone that’s not happy with their booking. I never ONCE said anything about a therapist or even referenced him or Sasha going to one. I was simply trying to point out how I could see where someone was frustrated with how they were being overlooked or used as a stepping stone for someone else. There’s a difference if I were to throw a fit because I didn’t get my way at work, but I’m also not a professional wrestler.
> 
> And I’m sorry but you can’t compare Alexa and Goldberg. You’re reaching with that and putting words in my mouth. The point I was trying to get across is that you aren’t going to see any other tag team of former world champions job to another former world champion in a handicap match of all things.



Literally, everyone has issues with how they are utilized. Unless you are at the very top. Even then it's entirely possible that people aren't entirely pleased with how things are going. If a person can't handle the ups and downs of their work find a different line of work or place of employment.

Now, I will not say that Sasha's issues stem from how she is utilized by WWE it seems like more than that and I truly hope that she is able to get the help she needs and find peace and good mental health.


----------



## Bradshaw98 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*

So first of all I really don't believe the meltdown rumor, I mean something at least seems to have gone down behind the scenes, but to judge her for not wanting to do the job or drop the belts seems very premature and also out of character for her, now maybe the Bliss thing was the straw that broke the camels back but I doubt it. If her issue is WWE related I would guess it would be the result of being separated from Bayley, especially if that call was made last minute. Though now with Bayley tweeting at the IIconics my confidence in a split between the two is not so high as it was yesterday

Someone kind of expressed my thoughts on this a little earlier, if this is real and not a work then the loss at mainia is probably a result of it at not a cause, I always assumed the IIconics would get the belts sooner or later but after 2018's, shale we say less than ideal booking and a very poorly booked 6 week(?) title run with the 'promises' of a Bayley/Sasha return to NXT, to drop the belts at mainia... well something smelled off about the whole thing. Or its Vince just being Vince.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Sasha is still extremely young, might be time to pull a Neville.


I don't think she would wan to leave Bayley like that and plus HHH is probably fond of her husband's work so.....


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

The girl wanted to build a family..and its beyond wrestling


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*



Jersey said:


> I don't think she would wan to leave Bayley like that and plus HHH is probably fond of her husband's work so.....


If he can do gear for WWE, he can do gear for AEW, as well. Highly doubt, that would be a big problem. 
About leaving Bayley: I am not so sure about how long Bayley wants to stay in the business. Didn`t she talk about that in past?


----------



## Bradshaw98 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*

A couple of years ago she told Austin she wanted to start her family by 35, she left it a bit open ended but if nothings changed then longest she will be wrestling is 5 more years


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*

A lot of people say everyone in the WWE is replaceable, but if all of Bayley, Sasha, and Asuka left for somewhere else, they'd be fucked up a creek when it comes to anyone who can work decent big matches on TV or PPV. They'd have Becky and Charlotte and just a bunch of greenies and awkwardly athletic blondes on the main roster lol


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*

How many times has she put out 'cryptic' tweets and posts?! Yawn....


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Jersey said:


> Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:
> 
> 
> > Sasha is still extremely young, might be time to pull a Neville.
> ...


much like dean, sasha dont have to work with her spouse. As for bayley, sasha needs to worry about her own career at this juncture.


----------



## waylonmercylives? (Jan 21, 2019)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*

In my opinion, Banks is a heel. I mean, I dislike it when a wrestler starts out as a heel and he or she is perfect in that role but due to their popularity become a face. Names like Jake Roberts, The Undertaker and Randy Savage come to mind. That's why you can appreciate a heel like Ted DiBiase. My point is, Banks should still be a heel. Not to mention, what happened to the long-awaited feud between her and Bayley? Oh, I forgot, they're BBFs. Why go from a heel to a face if you're going to retain the same look and gimmick? In general, I don't understand that...

A move to the Smakdown brand is forthcoming. It's good for what ails you. In my opinion, the WWE needs to split up her and Bayley. Not to mention, isn't this what she has always wanted?

On the other hand, if she's dissatisfied... Don't hold your breathe. That is, Banks, Bayley and Naomi realize what Moon and Belair will soon realize. Mr. McMahon only has an interest in Lynch (for now) and blondes with the surname Flair, Rousey, Bliss, Evans, Rose and Morgan.

I guess, Brooke must be a bleach blond. :smile2: And Natalya is Bret's niece. :frown2:

Lana? Well, she sucks. Enough said. :laugh:


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*

Sasha to AEW confirmed!


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

I sense maybe she's needs that career reboot and it can only happen if she's traded to Smackdown and wins MITB then cash in on Becky for the SD women's championship, I can't see her leaving so soon.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*



StylesClash90 said:


> I sense maybe she's needs that career reboot and it can only happen if she's traded to Smackdown and wins MITB then cash in on Becky for the SD women's championship, *I can't see her leaving so soon.*


Even if she wanted to leave, she have to finish her contract.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

rbl85 said:


> StylesClash90 said:
> 
> 
> > I sense maybe she's needs that career reboot and it can only happen if she's traded to Smackdown and wins MITB then cash in on Becky for the SD women's championship, *I can't see her leaving so soon.*
> ...


Pretty much.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*

That backstage fight story is sad to read 

I guess we'll get more info this week


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*



StylesClash90 said:


> Pretty much.


That something that I often read when people are not happy on how WWE use a wrestler "this one or this one should leave because…."

But they forgot that they can't decide to leave when they want.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*



Jokerface17 said:


> How do I get it? She’s fed up and tied to a contract so she can’t walk out or just not show up. She’s being underutilized. Even if it’s a situation where outcomes are scripted she can feel like she’s not being used to her full potential. It’s the same thing that happened to Cody Rhodes with the stardust gimmick.
> 
> And as far as how my job goes, I have a territory with customers that I take care of, it’s not anywhere near the same scenario.
> 
> How many times did edge and Randy Orton lose a handicap match to triple H?


*I don't know. If she's unhappy she really has no one to blame because she recently renewed her contract. She didn't have to do that. She could have went elsewhere. She's always acted like this so if she was so unhappy why resign with a company she's not happy with? Makes little sense.

Also I remember when CM Punk beat all three members of The Shield in a handicap elimination match.*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*



Bradshaw98 said:


> A couple of years ago she told Austin she wanted to start her family by 35, she left it a bit open ended but if nothings changed then longest she will be wrestling is 5 more years


She is 26, she will have more than 5 years left


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*



Jersey said:


> I don't think she would wan to leave Bayley like that and plus HHH is probably fond of her husband's work so.....












YEAH just like that,MikazeUHHH...throw in a little full body massage like last time and remember to lock the door so we get some privacyUHHH....


----------



## Bradshaw98 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*



Mordecay said:


> She is 26, she will have more than 5 years left


I thought Bayley was turning 30 soon?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*

Sasha's problems could be any number of things from personal to professional.

So really, to me, there's nothing to really talk about other than hoping she gets her stuff together soon.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*

I can't speculate on Sasha Banks. But if I were her; I'd be sick to my stomach that I pretty much was one of the best female wrestlers in NXT. Me and Bayley main event'd Takeover. I am a big reason for the women's revolution. And yet, I wasn't in the main event. I've been lowered to midcard female wrestler with my best friend who is equally shafted. All because of the golden girl Charlotte and someone who didn't put in the work like me and Bayley; in Ronda Rousey. Not to mention.. not even being worthy enough to put over the IIconics for their WM moment.

I'd fucking start thinking about shit myself..


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*



Bradshaw98 said:


> I thought Bayley was turning 30 soon?


I thought you meant Sasha, my bad. Yes, Bayley is turning 30 in two months


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*

If it's professional problems she's having, I'd say fire her.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*



Arya Dark said:


> *I don't know. If she's unhappy she really has no one to blame because she recently renewed her contract. She didn't have to do that. She could have went elsewhere. She's always acted like this so if she was so unhappy why resign with a company she's not happy with? Makes little sense.
> 
> Also I remember when CM Punk beat all three members of The Shield in a handicap elimination match.*


That was always weird to me because if that was John Cena...…… you know the rest.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*

Not going to speculate or judge her if she is having mental health issues, I just hope she gets the help and support she needs.

Sasha is without a doubt capable of more and her character is due to a change in 2019. Hopefully she turns heel and it sparks a Becky Lynch type momentum swing for her.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1086736340622942208


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*

Maybe she doesn't feel happy with her status in WWE and doesn't feel her career going the way she thought it would. I'm sure it sticks in her craw that Alexa, someone who was a lower card talent in NXT has gone onto bigger things on the main roster. We know those two have heat. I'm sure Alexa isn't afraid to make sure she knows it too. I'm sure Sasha was the same in NXT.

Must suck also she's just ended up been like the Finn Balor of the women's division. Has the talent and charisma to be a bigger star, but Vince just doesn't see it like HHH did. Her title run's felt like she was just holding them to pass them on straight away. She gets 50/50 booking. Vince has stuck with her been a face, when her best role is as a heel.

Maybe pulling a Dean Ambrose and just moving on to another company and been happy somewhere else might be good for her. She's 27 and still has a long time in her.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*



Arya Dark said:


> *I don't know. If she's unhappy she really has no one to blame because she recently renewed her contract. She didn't have to do that. She could have went elsewhere. She's always acted like this so if she was so unhappy why resign with a company she's not happy with? Makes little sense.
> 
> 
> 
> Also I remember when CM Punk beat all three members of The Shield in a handicap elimination match.*




Yeah punk did beat the shield in a handicap match. That would never happen now that all of the members of the shield are former world champions is kind of where I was going with that.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*



Jokerface17 said:


> Yeah punk did beat the shield in a handicap match. That would never happen now that all of the members of the shield are former world champions is kind of where I was going with that.


*It was terrible back then. Especially it being an elimination match. Just horrible.

I'm not convinced in the slightest that they had Bliss booked to go over them in a handicap match. Not sure why people are clinging to that as if it's a fact. 

Sasha, as much as I love her, has been this way ever since being called up. She just has her moods and I hope she's not this unprofessional. I don't see cancelling an appearance on Wendy Williams because of a booking decision. I think it's more than that.

But then again we've seen this shit happen with her before so who knows... also Nia walked away because she was mad as well in the last year or so.*


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*



Arya Dark said:


> *It was terrible back then. Especially it being an elimination match. Just horrible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I’m not justifying it if it’s what Sasha did, but if that’s how the match was being booked I can see her flipping shit. And I agree about the punk vs shield match. It was stupid then but imagine how dumb it would be now with bliss beating them both? And I know we don’t know how it was supposed to go down but bliss did beat bayley didn’t she?

The point I was making is that you wouldn’t have seen Edge and Orton lose a handicap match clean to anyone at that time. I’m not saying that’s how this bayley/Sasha vs bliss thing was going to go down I’m just going off of what was mentioned earlier.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*



Arya Dark said:


> I don't see cancelling an appearance on Wendy Williams because of a booking decision. I think it's more than that.


How important is that Wendy Williams thing compared to other talk shows in the US? (Idk!)


----------



## Joe Moore (Dec 11, 2018)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*



Ger said:


> How important is that Wendy Williams thing compared to other talk shows in the US? (Idk!)



It is a daytime talkshow, housewife TV to be honest.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*



Jokerface17 said:


> I’m not justifying it if it’s what Sasha did, but if that’s how the match was being booked I can see her flipping shit. And I agree about the punk vs shield match. It was stupid then but imagine how dumb it would be now with bliss beating them both? And I know we don’t know how it was supposed to go down but bliss did beat bayley didn’t she?
> 
> The point I was making is that you wouldn’t have seen Edge and Orton lose a handicap match clean to anyone at that time. I’m not saying that’s how this bayley/Sasha vs bliss thing was going to go down I’m just going off of what was mentioned earlier.


*Oh I absolutely get that. I'd be pissed to. I'm a huge Bliss fan and I know how fucking stupid that is. I'd be pissed seeing that shit as a Bliss fan myself.

I just don't think that has anything to do with it because there is absolutely nothing to back that up. Someone just made that shit up and people have ran with it which I think is disrespectful to Sasha to think she would be so unprofessional as to do that. Bayley didn't walk out on it...and I don't see Sasha doing that either. If that ends up being the case I'll be the first one in here admitting I'm wrong and I'll have some harsh things to say about it.

Ger, it doesn't matter who the talk show host is or what talk show it is... it's about being professional. Sasha, if she's pissed about booking could still be a professional and go on a talk show and talk about anything but the booking. It's not that hard. *


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*

I get all the not getting a good push or storyline or main event or whatever. Fine.

But .... Could it be at all possible ... now just hear me out. That somewhere in her career, from NXT to when she was brought up to the main roster, Mercedes Kaestner-Varnado became a very hard person to work with? She could be as far as we know a very egotistical, non team player. Her talent is excellent, but all that gets ruined because of her awful attitude in the business. We just don't know this.

I see a lot of trashing of other women in this thread in support of Sasha. Like Charlotte Flair and Alexa Bliss, and others as well. Why the hate on Flair? Seriously? And Alexa ... Well I can tell you one thing, maybe the talent might not be exactly the same, but Alexa's attitude towards the business is the complete opposite of Sasha. One whines and complains and the other is happy to be a part of their coworkers moments and giving back by putting wrestlers over. Not to mention she's one of the first people to arrive at work, whether it be RAW/PPV's or house shows regardless if she's wrestling or not(100% fact backed up by wrestlers/staff) Zero infractions, workhorse, represents the company well. Then they are shocked when she gets airtime.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*



Arya Dark said:


> *Oh I absolutely get that. I'd be pissed to. I'm a huge Bliss fan and I know how fucking stupid that is. I'd be pissed seeing that shit as a Bliss fan myself.
> 
> I just don't think that has anything to do with it because there is absolutely nothing to back that up. Someone just made that shit up and people have ran with it which I think is disrespectful to Sasha to think she would be so unprofessional as to do that. Bayley didn't walk out on it...and I don't see Sasha doing that either. If that ends up being the case I'll be the first one in here admitting I'm wrong and I'll have some harsh things to say about it.
> 
> Ger, it doesn't matter who the talk show host is or what talk show it is... it's about being professional. Sasha, if she's pissed about booking could still be a professional and go on a talk show and talk about anything but the booking. It's not that hard. *


Good point on Bayley. She went out there and performed as told. Look at Dean on Monday. The dude is leaving, yet like a professional, went out there (got destroyed by Lashly) and performed. Sasha said in an interview (paraphrasing) that while if up to her she doesn't feel the need to ever wrestle Alexa again, but if the WWE wanted her to, she would do whatever they want. So, can't imagine she wouldn't.

Has to be something else with Sasha. Or just maybe a combination of things built up over weeks, and what they "possibly"(we don't know for sure) asked her to do on Monday put her over the edge. Not the main reason, but just piled on to whatever other problems she's been going though.


----------



## Bradshaw98 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*



Zappers said:


> ..
> Has to be something else with Sasha. Or just maybe a combination of things built up over weeks, and what they "possibly"(we don't know for sure) asked her to do on Monday put her over the edge. Not the main reason, but just piled on to whatever other problems she's been going though.


Ya honestly I don't know were this rumor started, I have a hard time believing she would not do the job if that was asked of her, shes done it plenty of times. Maybe people are right and she and Bayley were supposed to both job out to Alexa, and that pushed her over the edge. I really doubt it and maybe this is more credit than Vince deserves but I don't think he would do that to them...would he?


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*

Another weak minded diva just like Nia . She needs to step out of her own little bubble for a second and realize how good she has it. Her net worth is over 3 million and she gets to do what she supposedly loves and shes had neck breaking botches. If she is gone, GOOD RIDDANCE, and it proves my point further.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*



Bradshaw98 said:


> Ya honestly I don't know were this rumor started, I have a hard time believing she would not do the job if that was asked of her, shes done it plenty of times. Maybe people are right and she and Bayley were supposed to both job out to Alexa, and that pushed her over the edge. I really doubt it and maybe this is more credit than Vince deserves but I don't think he would do that to them...would he?


What I was thinking is that just maybe. Either Bayley and Sasha(or only one) or even Alexa is being moved to Smackdown. So RAW was just a last match between the two(or three) because they won't be on the same show anymore. The win just happened to be going to Alexa. Maybe it was just to get her established again in the grand scheme of things. She's been out of "TV" wrestling (except for the RR) for about seven months. Plus she's been losing in house shows left and right. Maybe they figured a loss wouldn't look good for her "character" at this point. She could be on the short list of potential candidates for a possible Becky or Charlotte feud. :shrug One thing for sure, she's been cleared since January. The field was so crowded for WM, the entire Ronda/Becky/Charlotte feud, etc... no room for any other storyline. So they just shelved Alexa for a while. 

I'm joking of course (I have no proof/info) But maybe during those seven months Sasha was ahhh, no more Alexa to deal with. Then after WM, she's like .. well that was fun while it lasted.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*

I really think Sasha going to SmackDown Live in the Draft

Bayley staying on Raw


----------



## Bradshaw98 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*



Zappers said:


> What I was thinking is that just maybe. Either Bayley and Sasha(or only one) or even Alexa is being moved to Smackdown. So RAW was just a last match between the two(or three) because they won't be on the same show anymore. The win just happened to be going to Alexa....


I am kinda thinking its Bayley moving, I have been out of the loop for years but apparently before these Shakeups happen its a loser leaves town sort of situation, so hypothetically Bayley losing to Alexa is a squash match and taking the pin at maina wont hurt her so much, if she moves to Smackdown and gets a character refresh/reboot.

Honestly if there is a serious issue with Sasha I just hope she does what she needs to be right with herself/family/life whatever it is. If its a work well then considered me worked


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*



Arya Dark said:


> Ger, it doesn't matter who the talk show host is or what talk show it is... it's about being professional. Sasha, if she's pissed about booking could still be a professional and go on a talk show and talk about anything but the booking. It's not that hard.




Like you said: if. Before we know better, I suppose it is something private and in that case there is an evaluation for her (and WWE) what is more important. That includes health issues.




Zappers said:


> I see a lot of trashing of other women in this thread in support of Sasha. Like Charlotte Flair and Alexa Bliss, and others as well. Why the hate on Flair? Seriously? And Alexa ... Well I can tell you one thing, maybe the talent might not be exactly the same, but Alexa's attitude towards the business is the complete opposite of Sasha. One whines and complains and the other is happy to be a part of their coworkers moments and giving back by putting wrestlers over. Not to mention she's one of the first people to arrive at work, whether it be RAW/PPV's or house shows regardless if she's wrestling or not(100% fact backed up by wrestlers/staff) Zero infractions, workhorse, represents the company well. Then they are shocked when she gets airtime.


I agree, that these comparisons make not much sense. We have them in very many threads btw. I am not sure about your comparison, but it doesn`t matter if you are 100% right or not: you are playing one wrestler against another, as well. Sasha is called being unprofessional and whatever, but we still don`t know what really happened.

People talk a lot. We had a guy in my sportsclub who was in hospital because he felt unconsciousness, and some other guy in the club spread the rumour, that guy had a heart attack. This was absolutly not true and I am talking about people knowing each other and having no issues.
So at work, there is even more talking and especially more bad talking. 

Even if(!) Sasha was crying at work, it could be so many reasons (including private ones).


----------



## Whacker (Feb 7, 2015)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*

I hope the Boss is ok. She's the only reason I watch since AJ left. Sasha fans have eaten a lot of shit the past few years waiting for a good Boss run. I'd like to see Charlotte and Sasha switch brands and get Sasha back to heel. Then they'd have Becky and Baley and faces, and Charlotte and Sasha as heels. They'd have some damn balance finally, and a major program available for each show. 

I also hope they keep all those big titted blondes on one show so the rest of the roster on the other can get a shot at the spotlight. One of the podcast guys said it best after Sasha debuted on the main roster, and I'm paraphrasing, "In Sasha Banks you have a bi-racial superstar than can appeal to anyone." She can be white, black, gorgeous, or nerd. No other woman has that range of appeal.


----------



## Speedk518 (Apr 9, 2019)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*

WHO cares about being professional? Wrestling is a carny business anyway. Unless it was in her contract to do that appearance, who cares?

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*

I genuinely feel bad for her and hope that she is okay, the rumors may be false, or they could actually have truth behind them. We will likely find out in the coming weeks.

It really wouldn't surprise me after everything that has happened, her being informed that she and Bayley losing in a handicap against Bliss the night after losing the tag titles is enough to finally set her off. She did hint not long ago about being in talks with AEW, so she clearly has been unhappy for awhile.

Think about it, she was a badass heel in NXT and came up and joined Team BAD. Then she turned babyface and never had a heel turn since. All of her title reigns were extremely short, they had her job and lose clean to many people on Raw like she was trash, they gave her hope that she would finally turn heel again and feud with Bayley only to scrap it a month later, had her win and lose the tag titles within 2 months, and was possibly told to job to Bliss; someone that barely even wrestles anymore and someone Sasha despises. She's clearly losing her passion just like Punk did.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*

So has there been any news regarding her?

Or are people still just grasping at random straws?


----------



## DealDough (Aug 31, 2016)

As someone who's sort of trained with Sasha in House of Glory last week. She seemed pretty happy. There's no doubt she's passionate and she was encouraging to everyone. Really positive.

I think everyone should leave the guessing game alone and just hope Sasha overcomes whatever personal issues she's going through. At the end of the day. We are all human, and deserve to be treated with respect, especially when these circumstances may involve mental health concerns.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Zappers said:


> I get all the not getting a good push or storyline or main event or whatever. Fine.
> 
> 
> I see a lot of trashing of other women in this thread in support of Sasha. Like Charlotte Flair and Alexa Bliss, and others as well. Why the hate on Flair? Seriously? And Alexa ... Well I can tell you one thing, maybe the talent might not be exactly the same, but Alexa's attitude towards the business is the complete opposite of Sasha. One whines and complains and the other is happy to be a part of their coworkers moments and giving back by putting wrestlers over. Not to mention she's one of the first people to arrive at work, whether it be RAW/PPV's or house shows regardless if she's wrestling or not(100% fact backed up by wrestlers/staff) Zero infractions, workhorse, represents the company well. Then they are shocked when she gets airtime.


If i was on top being overpushed due to nothing but being a pretty blonde, id be grateful too.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*

Whatever is going on with Sasha I hope she sorts it out and turns out okay in the end.


----------



## Karin Kanzuki (Apr 8, 2019)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*



Hephaesteus said:


> If its because she refuses to put over that blonde bimbo, good for her. Bout time she finally started showing a backbone.


Calling Bliss a bimbo is uncalled for!


----------



## King Kong Brody (Jan 21, 2018)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*

I like Sasha Banks a lot, but this is wrestling, you can't be such a mark for winning fake belts. Mr Perfect, Rick Rude, Jake Roberts, and so many other great, and most importantly money drawing, stars didn't get to win the world title or main event Wrestlemania and they didn't have nervous breakdowns over it


----------



## Speedk518 (Apr 9, 2019)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*



Karin Kanzuki said:


> Calling Bliss a bimbo is uncalled for!


Really? Come on it's not like she's the only one who gets insulted around here. 

Nia is fat.
Bayley is ugly.
Charlotte looks like a man.
Sasha looks like a horse.
Etc, etc, etc.
Why should Bliss be an exception?

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*



Dolorian said:


> Yeah 5ft Alexa dominating an entire division getting clean wins left and right is just ridiculous.


yeah well so is bobby lashely at 275 and jacked jobbing out to tiny ass 160 pound fucking finn balor but for some reason no one complains about that right?!


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*



P Thriller said:


> It isn't about losing a match, it is just the final straw for her after basically losing every single big match and being promised things over and over again and constantly having the rug pulled out from under her.
> 
> *They called her up and put her in a dumbass group with Naomi and Tamina when she was the top star coming out of NXT
> *SHe lost every single PPV match to Charlotte then would win the title on Raw just so she could lose it back to Charlotte and boost Charlotte's resume.
> ...


*
*


that last part is kinda fucked up considering shes just as hot as they are and has just as nice of an ass, if not better!


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*

Honestly, this is just another example of why Social Media is bad for wrestling. We didn't need this tweet.

It's just drama queen bullshit. Some vague "if you only knew" comment drawing attention and looking for sympathy without any actual detail given. Yeah, I'm sure that Sasha is dealing with something, so she has to miss an interview. But it's absolutely most likely to be some mundane life bullshit that we have all dealt with at some point.

I don't mean to have a go at Sasha specifically, this is just a new example of social media drama for the sake of drama, and it just irritates me.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*



Hephaesteus said:


> If i was on top being overpushed due to nothing but being a pretty blonde, id be grateful too.


If I was underneath because of the over pushing of a pretty blonde I'd be a whole lot more grateful. :wink2:


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*

Sasha vs Bliss should just fight already.


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

I feel for Sasha, she hasn’t looked happy for months on tv or on social media. It could be a lot of things like wwe related or personal related but whatever it is I hope she gets the help she needs.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*



Speedk518 said:


> WHO cares about being professional? Wrestling is a carny business anyway. Unless it was in her contract to do that appearance, who cares?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


I mean, her boss cares. He'd care a lot. And its the boss who pays her.

No irony intended.


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*



troubleman1218 said:


> That was always weird to me because if that was John Cena...…… you know the rest.



yeah.... i fucking know! and then cm punk fans have the fucking nerve to make it out like the guy was horribly treated during his time in wwe. like if he was horribly treated id hate to see what youd call dolph zigglers treatment!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*

I wish I gave a shit.


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*



jroc72191 said:


> yeah well so is bobby lashely at 275 and jacked jobbing out to tiny ass 160 pound fucking finn balor but for some reason no one complains about that right?!


Also people wanting a 130 pound keyboard warrior to tap out a former UFC champ.


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*



Lenny Leonard said:


> Also people wanting a 130 pound keyboard warrior to tap out a former UFC champ.


LO fucking L yeah man.. shit is fucking bonkers


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*



Jokerface17 said:


> Woah now. Calm down. All I’m saying is that I can see where she’s frustrated with what’s happened. None of us really know what’s going on with her or a therapist or whatever.


I am not trying to go in on you., But I am saying if you have read everything going on, and still believe this is about a wrestling angle, then you should look further, nothing more.



> The Cody example was just to reference someone that’s not happy with their booking. I never ONCE said anything about a therapist or even referenced him or Sasha going to one. I was simply trying to point out how I could see where someone was frustrated with how they were being overlooked or used as a stepping stone for someone else. There’s a difference if I were to throw a fit because I didn’t get my way at work, but I’m also not a professional wrestler.


I brought up the therapist thing, because it was brought up earlier in the thread. That WWE has her talking to some therapists.

This is why the two situations aren't comparable, one you are talking about someone not being happy with a gimmick, the other is someone actually looking that they are going through some personal problems.

It's strange to me that people in this thread have made it someway about wrestling, when it looks to be obviously not about it.



> And I’m sorry but you can’t compare Alexa and Goldberg. You’re reaching with that and putting words in my mouth. The point I was trying to get across is that you aren’t going to see any other tag team of former world champions job to another former world champion in a handicap match of all things.


If you think someone could have a mental breakdown over the fact they don't win enough fake fights, then you take the fake fight too seriously.

You read what she has put out there and tell me you think this has to do with wrestling, because i need to hear that justification

Good talk though man, I appreciated it


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*

And after I left yesterday we were just having a logical discussion on Sasha.

Now it's right back to trashing women wrestlers on their appearance and worth in the WWE.....


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*



DMD Mofomagic said:


> I didn't ignore it, but what you said was worse.
> 
> That it was from a culmination, which you have no proof of or any type of source to back it up.
> 
> ...


I am just explaining the logistics of why someone in her position might snap. Being great at something, especially something that you love and devote your whole life to, can be a very deep psychological need that requires fulfilling in many ways and, depending on the person, can affect your happiness for the worse when it isn't. You can't really measure and quantify someone's psychology down to a T, but it's still easy to grasp things like this in the generalized sense


----------



## Joe Moore (Dec 11, 2018)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*



> On today's edition of The Wendy Williams Show, Williams updated on WWE star Sasha Banks canceling at the last minute, noting that Banks had a family emergency and wished her and her family well.
> 
> Obviously, everyone at PWInsider.com does the same.


SASHA BANKS-WENDY WILLIAMS UPDATE


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*

*Keep the childish insults out of the discussion. *


----------



## cai1981 (Oct 2, 2016)

jroc72191 said:


> yeah well so is bobby lashely at 275 and jacked jobbing out to tiny ass 160 pound fucking finn balor but for some reason no one complains about that right?!


I complain about that! Also, how Finn and even Seth Rollins before him were able to chase off said 275lb man that could snap both of them in half easily as well as another person helping him by themselves. I am glad they didn't make Bobby look scared of the Demon, but him winning clean was a disgrace.


----------



## Speedk518 (Apr 9, 2019)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*



Laughable Chimp said:


> I mean, her boss cares. He'd care a lot. And its the boss who pays her.
> 
> No irony intended.


I am not sure he does care but even if he did, what is he gonna do to her? Make her drop the tag titles at Wrestlemania despite only having it for 2 months and then jobbing out her best friend to Alexa in two minutes on RAW? Oh wait that did happen.



jroc72191 said:


> yeah well so is bobby lashely at 275 and jacked jobbing out to tiny ass 160 pound fucking finn balor but for some reason no one complains about that right?!


And no one complains when a 100 pound former cheerleader is able to get wins by DDTing people clean in the middle of the ring like she's Jake Roberts or something.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*

So, what I'm getting from this thread about "Sasha Banks having personal problems" is that Brock Lesnar and Ronda should be the only WWE champions for the next 10 years.


----------



## Speedk518 (Apr 9, 2019)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*



Eric Fleischer said:


> So, what I'm getting from this thread about "Sasha Banks having personal problems" is that Brock Lesnar and Ronda should be the only WWE champions for the next 10 years.


Well yeah. It's a fact that MMA is better than WWE so why not?


----------



## DARTHKILLA (Nov 14, 2017)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*



Black Metal said:


> I love(d) CM Punk and all Sasha comes off as is the female equal of CM Punk these days.


CM Punk has the charisma that Sasha Banks DREAMS of.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*



Eric Fleischer said:


> So, what I'm getting from this thread about "Sasha Banks having personal problems" is that Brock Lesnar and Ronda should be the only WWE champions for the next 10 years.


And that only people who would win the fight in real life should be chosen to win a scripted wrestling match in a live theatrical production which has _always_ required some degree of suspension of disbelief.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*



Speedk518 said:


> Well yeah. It's a *fact *that MMA is better than WWE so why not?


I dont think that you know what the word "fact" means.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*

WWE is a WRESTLING company, burying your own sport and your own performers for the sake of another one is just freaking stupid. This "the MMA people must always be portrayed as stronger, even if their MMA records are actually not that impressive" is complete bullshit to be blunt.


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*

I hope she isn't having problems in her marriage.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*

*Well according to Kalisto's IG stories Sasha is on vacation with him and Charlotte and Andrade in Punta Cana, DR

https://www.instagram.com/stories/kalistowwe/
*


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*



Arya Dark said:


> *Well according to Kalisto's IG stories Sasha is on vacation with him and Charlotte and Andrade in Punta Cana, DR
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/stories/kalistowwe/
> *


maybe sasha needed a little vacation.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*

*Nothing wrong with that at all. WWE shouldn't lie about it though lol Just tell Wendy Williams she's on vacation instead of having family problems :lol*


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*

Wendy Willians? Shes better off not appearing on that crackheads show anyway.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*

*lol I hear ya but don't make that commitment in the first place.... *


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*

Seems like she has some serious mental issues or something. Can't really commit to someone like that.


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*



Heath V said:


> Wendy Willians? Shes better off not appearing on that crackheads show anyway.


I agree with you.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*



Showstopper said:


> Seems like she has some serious mental issues or something. Can't really commit to someone like that.


Sasha or Wendy Williams?


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*

Maybe she's just taking a break from everything all considering the past few months.


----------



## RealLegend Killer (Sep 25, 2014)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*

Lol I love those white knights trashing Alexa like it's her fault that Sasha can't get her shit together.
Sasha is great wrestler but she's also a big mark of The Boss Sasha Banks. So another wrestler gets the push you think it should be yours and you start throwing temper tantrums backstage? GTFO, imagine every unhappy wrestler doing that, we would have riots backstage


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*

maybe she should take time off tv to work on that.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*

Wendy overheated in her costume after this revelation.


----------



## cainkopeland (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*

Not sure going on a vacation with kalisto, her husband, Charlotte and andrade is a family emergency, but who knows what the truth is, maybe she sorted the family emergency and the vacation is to get over it and relax.


----------



## Speedk518 (Apr 9, 2019)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*



RealLegend Killer said:


> Lol I love those white knights trashing Alexa like it's her fault that Sasha can't get her shit together.
> Sasha is great wrestler but she's also a big mark of The Boss Sasha Banks. So another wrestler gets the push you think it should be yours and you start throwing temper tantrums backstage? GTFO, imagine every unhappy wrestler doing that, we would have riots backstage


You are no less of a white knight for defending Alexa.


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*



Speedk518 said:


> I am not sure he does care but even if he did, what is he gonna do to her? Make her drop the tag titles at Wrestlemania despite only having it for 2 months and then jobbing out her best friend to Alexa in two minutes on RAW? Oh wait that did happen.
> 
> 
> 
> *And no one complains when a 100 pound former cheerleader is able to get wins by DDTing people clean in the middle of the ring like she's Jake Roberts or something*.



funny you say that i was bitching right here in my living room....


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*



zrc said:


> Wendy overheated in her costume after this revelation.


 :brock4


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*



Speedk518 said:


> And no one complains when a 100 pound former cheerleader is able to get wins by DDTing people clean in the middle of the ring like she's Jake Roberts or something.


You forgot gymnastics, bodybuilding, Arnold Classic competitor, Five Time WWE Women's Champion. But anyway.....


Yep. Just like it should be. *Finishers should be final*. This goes for *ALL* wrestlers male or female. Kick outs from finishers should be only on special occasions. 

BTW, All three of her finishers have been 99% protected. :dance


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*



Arya Dark said:


> *Well according to Kalisto's IG stories Sasha is on vacation with him and Charlotte and Andrade in Punta Cana, DR
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/stories/kalistowwe/
> *


So that kinda puts a question to the "family emergency" stuff. But still it could have been. Just a little odd, she skipped the Wendy show, then is now on vacation. But if it was a scheduling mess up(vacation), she should have just told Wendy Show, and rescheduled. No big deal.


----------



## cai1981 (Oct 2, 2016)

Zappers said:


> Speedk518 said:
> 
> 
> > And no one complains when a 100 pound former cheerleader is able to get wins by DDTing people clean in the middle of the ring like she's Jake Roberts or something.
> ...


Her out of WWE accomplishments are irrelevant. 5x Women's Champion and booked as "DOMINANT" when she is basically the smallest woman on the roster (only Zelina Vega who rarely wrestles may be smaller) is a joke. Yeah, she's hot and good (but not great) on the mic, but not worthy of the place she has on the roster as top tier.

Sasha and Bayley are far better than her and should be given a higher place on the card. Both should be positioned as fresh challengers for Becky if their tag team is no more and not being squashed by an overrated undersized competitor. If the rumors were true of Alexa being booked to beat BOTH of them in a handicap match are true then that would qualify for a new low from WWE Creative.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*



cai1981 said:


> 5x Women's Champion and booked as "DOMINANT" when she is basically the smallest woman on the roster (only Zelina Vega who rarely wrestles may be smaller) is a joke. Yeah, she's hot and good (but not great) on the mic, but not worthy of the place she has on the roster as top tier.
> 
> Sasha and Bayley are far better than her and should be given a higher place on the card. Both should be positioned as fresh challengers for Becky if their tag team is no more and not being squashed by an overrated undersized competitor. If the rumors were true of Alexa being booked to beat BOTH of them in a handicap match are true then that would qualify for a new low from WWE Creative.


I understand your upset because (enter favorite wrestler here) isn't champion. But why all the hate? There's room for everyone.

Please stop with the height stuff. In the world of professional wrestling, this is meaningless. Especially the women, where they are all within 5 inches of each other. As far as the other stuff you claim, being overrated on the mic and questioning her "in ring" abilities. Nothing that I say would change your mind anyways. So by all means, continue the hatred for Alexa. I'll just let the accomplishments(past/present/future) and WWE management backing of her speak to her worth in the company.


----------



## Speedk518 (Apr 9, 2019)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*



Zappers said:


> You forgot gymnastics, bodybuilding, Arnold Classic competitor, Five Time WWE Women's Champion. But anyway.....
> 
> 
> Yep. Just like it should be. *Finishers should be final*. This goes for *ALL* wrestlers male or female. Kick outs from finishers should be only on special occasions.
> ...


Doesn't matter. She's still 100 pounds soaking wet. You say all finishers should be final but that ain't true for everyone. I still remember Alexa kicking out of Bayley's elbow drop and Bayley 2 Belly back in 2017. 



Zappers said:


> I understand your upset because (enter favorite wrestler here) isn't champion. But why all the hate?* There's room for everyone.*
> 
> Please stop with the height stuff. In the world of professional wrestling, this is meaningless. Especially the women, where they are all within 5 inches of each other. As far as the other stuff you claim, being overrated on the mic and questioning her "in ring" abilities. Nothing that I say would change your mind anyways. So by all means, continue the hatred for Alexa. I'll just let the accomplishments(past/present/future) and WWE management backing of her speak to her worth in the company.


What does that even mean? You're just another Bliss mark spouting nonsense.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*



Zappers said:


> I understand your upset because (enter favorite wrestler here) isn't champion. But why all the hate? There's room for everyone.


That is exactly why Sasha Banks fans are upset....because there is room for everyone yet the only people they seem to reserve any space for are Charlotte and Alexa Bliss (And Becky Now). Alexa Bliss has been champion for 46% of her time on the main roster. Sasha has only been champion for 8% of her time on the main roster. That is 509 days as champion compared to 84 days. For me personally, I'm not upset about Alexa Bliss being champion. I'm upset about HOW OFTEN Alexa Bliss gets big matches and championships. If Sasha was more around like 300 days as champion while Alexa was at 500, then fine I could live with that....but 509 to 84 is an absolute joke. Especially considering Alexa probably didn't have one single good match during those 509 days while Sasha has shown time and time again that she can go in the ring but never gets an opportunity to do so. Sasha literally has only had 1 PPV singles match in almost 2 years now. 

The other problem is that Alexa, even as a heel, never cheats to win. She is beating people cleanly which makes no sense for her size, skill level, or character. She literally bullies people for weeks, making fun of their looks or their accomplishments, and then beats them cleanly. What kind of storytelling is that? It's the same problem a lot of people have with Charlotte. It doesn't mean people think Charlotte and Bliss don't deserve opportunities, it's the fact that they hog basically all of the opportunities and the rest of the women (Most of whom are more talented) are left with scraps. Alexa and Charlotte's total days as champion add up to more than Asuka, Becky Lynch, Naomi, Carmella, natalya, bayley, Sasha Banks and Nia Jax combined since they introduced the women's championships.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*

a topic about sasha banks...and piss fans make it all about them. typical

as for the actual topic, it's odd you'd claim family emergency/personal problems when you're on a vacation in what is clearly a very beautiful part of the world

perhaps she's having relationship/marriage problems? seems unlikely though


----------



## cainkopeland (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*

Her husband is with her and from the pics so far posted from the vacation they look pretty happy.
And if they was having problems and the vacation is too sort out the problems do you go with other people?


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*



Zappers said:


> So that kinda puts a question to the "family emergency" stuff. But still it could have been. Just a little odd, she skipped the Wendy show, then is now on vacation. But if it was a scheduling mess up(vacation), she should have just told Wendy Show, and rescheduled. No big deal.


Maybe there was an emergency and now she is on holiday. Example: A family member went to hospital, because he/she thought having a heart attack, so everyone was alarmed, and later you find out it is none.

That holiday - if it happened, didn`t check the ig story - was planed anyway, I guess.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*



P Thriller said:


> That is exactly why Sasha Banks fans are upset....because there is room for everyone yet the only people they seem to reserve any space for are Charlotte and Alexa Bliss (And Becky Now). Alexa Bliss has been champion for 46% of her time on the main roster. Sasha has only been champion for 8% of her time on the main roster. That is 509 days as champion compared to 84 days. For me personally, I'm not upset about Alexa Bliss being champion. I'm upset about HOW OFTEN Alexa Bliss gets big matches and championships. If Sasha was more around like 300 days as champion while Alexa was at 500, then fine I could live with that....but 509 to 84 is an absolute joke. Especially considering Alexa probably didn't have one single good match during those 509 days while Sasha has shown time and time again that she can go in the ring but never gets an opportunity to do so. Sasha literally has only had 1 PPV singles match in almost 2 years now.
> 
> The other problem is that Alexa, even as a heel, never cheats to win. She is beating people cleanly which makes no sense for her size, skill level, or character. She literally bullies people for weeks, making fun of their looks or their accomplishments, and then beats them cleanly. What kind of storytelling is that? It's the same problem a lot of people have with Charlotte. It doesn't mean people think Charlotte and Bliss don't deserve opportunities, it's the fact that they hog basically all of the opportunities and the rest of the women (Most of whom are more talented) are left with scraps. Alexa and Charlotte's total days as champion add up to more than Asuka, Becky Lynch, Naomi, Carmella, natalya, bayley, Sasha Banks and Nia Jax combined since they introduced the women's championships.


What can I tell you. Write a letter to Vince McMahon asking for more airtime for Sasha. Sasha has been in multiple story lines and countless special matches for almost her entire main roster. She got a huge run in NXT(and won the title) and won 4 Women Championships including the first ever tag team titles. Great merch seller and gets to be paired with her best friend. 

Yet you have a problem with another wrestler that you hate for whatever reason. And THAT's what's bringing Sasha down. Another wrestler. You kinda sound like Sasha herself. Maybe that's what's holding her back, something we discussed pages ago.

Yeesh, the woman has been out of in ring completion for over 7 months and they are still intimidated by her?


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*



Ger said:


> Maybe there was an emergency and now she is on holiday. Example: A family member went to hospital, because he/she thought having a heart attack, so everyone was alarmed, and later you find out it is none.
> 
> That holiday - if it happened, didn`t check the ig story - was planed anyway, I guess.


Yes, that's was what I was thinking. It's very possible. Something like what you just said. Either way, Wendy Williams herself/show should have never even brought it up. Celebrities cancel or get bumped all the time. They just added to the problem by saying they were upset. Wendy loves to talk, I'm sure an extra 10 min of gossip yap would be easy to fill.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*



Zappers said:


> What can I tell you. Write a letter to Vince McMahon asking for more airtime for Sasha. Sasha has been in multiple story lines and countless special matches for almost her entire main roster. She got a huge run in NXT(and won the title) and won 4 Women Championships including the first ever tag team titles. Great merch seller and gets to be paired with her best friend.
> 
> Yet you have a problem with another wrestler that you hate for whatever reason. And THAT's what's bringing Sasha down. Another wrestler. You kinda sound like Sasha herself. Maybe that's what's holding her back, something we discussed pages ago.
> 
> Yeesh, the woman has been out of in ring completion for over 7 months and they are still intimidated by her?


Post all the cute gifs you want, it's not a normal thing for your heel to be cleanly beating former tag team champs in handicap matches. Even Charlotte and Ronda at least took people on one at a time when pulling that nonsense. 

I get that you want to bang her, but your excuses are almost as bad as vince's even if your motives are just as obvious.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*

They should have had Alexa beat 2 local jobbers like the IIconics did if they wanted her to beat 2 people in a handicap match. There's no reason to sacrifice 2 former tag champs and RAW champions to get the message across that Alexa is back.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*

If she's on Vacation with her husband, She be back soon


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*



llj said:


> They should have had Alexa beat 2 local jobbers like the IIconics did if they wanted her to beat 2 people in a handicap match. There's no reason to sacrifice 2 former tag champs and RAW champions to get the message across that Alexa is back.


Exactly!
So why not bringing another jobber tag team out there - did any of you guys really dislike the Brooklyn Belles? _(see below) _- to start a build up. This girls could get their names mentioned, like 1000 people will fall in love for them and their ig-accounts or whatever gonna explode, while Alexa won a handicap match. So Win-Win for everybody.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*

From the Observer










Basically she had another meltdown for bad booking


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*



Ger said:


> Exactly!
> So why not bringing another jobber tag team out there - did any of you guys really dislike the Brooklyn Belles? _(see below) _- to start a build up. This girls could get their names mentioned, like 1000 people will fall in love for them and their ig-accounts or whatever gonna explode, while Alexa won a handicap match. So Win-Win for everybody.


Jobbers in general are barely used nowadays , Low Carder like Hawkins=/=Jobbers

Which is a shame


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*

Did not see the post of Mordecay


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*



Mordecay said:


> From the Observer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha, turns out I was right about her not being happy losing the belts so soon and so sudden after having spent a whole year on stand by doing nothing just so they could wait to inaugurate them.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Would they REALLY just let her leave if she decides she doesn’t want to stay? I don’t think so. 
She’ll take a few week off and when she comes back they’ll let her have a shot at the title and then she’ll go back to just being another face on the roster.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*

More details, Apparently Alexa was going to have the upper hand on her and Bayley on Monday, if that is true I think that pissed her off more than dropping the titles to the IIconics



> *Sasha Banks Wants Out Of WWE, Company Hoping She'll Ride It Out​*
> After days of speculation following her cancelation of the Wendy Williams Show, Wrestling Observer has reported that Sasha Banks wanted to leave WWE over WrestleMania weekend. Fightful has corroborated the story, with some additional details.
> 
> Observer stated that Sasha Banks was under the impression that she and Bayley would have the opportunity to have a strong run with the WWE Women's Tag Team Titles in an effort to establish them as serious championships.
> ...


https://www.fightful.com/wrestling/sasha-banks-wants-out-wwe-company-hoping-she-ll-ride-it-out


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*

What was the real point giving the titles to the IIconics anyways


----------



## BringBackTV14 (Oct 12, 2017)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*



Mordecay said:


> From the Observer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sean Ross Sapp backs it up with his own source



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116489550094901248



> After days of speculation following her cancelation of the Wendy Williams Show, Wrestling Observer has reported that Sasha Banks wanted to leave WWE over WrestleMania weekend. Fightful has corroborated the story, with some additional details.
> 
> 
> Observer stated that Sasha Banks was under the impression that she and Bayley would have the opportunity to have a strong run with the WWE Women's Tag Team Titles in an effort to establish them as serious championships.
> ...


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*



WWEfan4eva said:


> What was the real point giving the titles to the IIconics anyways


I don't think Vince even know himself XD


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*



rbl85 said:


> I don't think Vince even know himself XD


Hell, I am the biggest Iiconics fan here and I was sure they were eating the pinfall, I didn't even wanted them to win (even though that I am more than happy that they did), I wanted them to be build up first after the crap booking they have had.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*

You never know, Vince might end up putting the Titles back on Bayley & Sasha


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*


----------



## Cheetara86 (Jun 19, 2016)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*

I honestly don’t disagree with her decision of wanting to quit. She was the most over female, and they just continue to give her bad booking and have her become a paper champion basically. Never getting a true shot to defend her title successfully.

Now, this last second title switch and having to job to Alexa again, I completely get her anger. If she wants to say Peace to the company, I say good for her. She’ll be picked up real quick by someone else, if she wants to continue wrestling.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*



WWEfan4eva said:


> You never know, Vince might end up putting the Titles back on Bayley & Sasha


I mean, there is no other babyface team in the division, unless Beth sticks around for a while or they form a team with Asuka/Carmella/Naomi/Nikki, which I would not be surprised if they want to give the IIconics a team they could beat. But I can see them putting the titles back on them just to please Sasha, don't know how soon though, since they are saying she is taking a few weeks to think about it.


----------



## GRAPHICAL GHOST (May 27, 2014)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*

She's always been a mark for herself tbh. Of course she didn't like the idea of her losing those belts. The Iiconics are a much more entertaining than bland Boss 'n Hug Connection anyways.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*

Well, Paige's team on Tuesday will surely be losing now. I imagine the titles will be rushed back onto Sasha and Bayley at MITB. WWE even tried to placate The Revival with a run, so they'll definitely do the same with these two. Hell, maybe Sasha gets one of Becky's titles instead  

And drops it 28 days later, of course.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*

If the company somehow loses Sasha Banks just because they were stupid enough to give the fucking IIconics a tag title reign :lmao

They should've just had the Boss 'n' Hug Connection retain at Wrestlemania 35 to begin with.


----------



## Karin Kanzuki (Apr 8, 2019)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*

Sasha has a severely autistic brother so it's possible that something is up with him which would explain the family emergency


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*

I don't even blame her in slightest. No doubt this wasn't just losing the titles either.

This is the straw that broke the camels back after years of getting fucked over over again and again.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*

I like Sasha but I already like the IIconics as champions more then I ever liked the Boss & Hug Connection.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*

I am pretty sure they promised her heaven on earth, when they resigned her. 



xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Would they REALLY just let her leave if she decides she doesn’t want to stay? I don’t think so.
> She’ll take a few week off and when she comes back they’ll let her have a shot at the title and then she’ll go back to just being another face on the roster.


Depends on the contract, but Vince doesn`t own MKV. He just owns the wrestling character. It is pretty difficult for WWE to really hold someone back - if she REALLY wants to leave - for a very long time without getting hurt itself.

But I guess they will talk Sasha back into the job anyway.


----------



## Karin Kanzuki (Apr 8, 2019)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*



Speedk518 said:


> Doesn't matter. She's still 100 pounds soaking wet. You say all finishers should be final but that ain't true for everyone. I still remember Alexa kicking out of Bayley's elbow drop and Bayley 2 Belly back in 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> What does that even mean? You're just another Bliss mark spouting nonsense.


Why does it matter how much she weighs? This is wrestling, if you care about weight divisions than watch a real combat sport.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*

I hope she leaves and I wouldn't blame her.

She and Bayley spent an entire year trying to get that geezer to introduce the titles. Then they make the right decision at the Chamber only to pull the rug out from under them yet again (and in the mid card, no less) in favor of a team of worthless scrubs that will unsurprisingly make the titles worthless out of the gate if they're allowed to carry on. Think Carmella last year but somehow worse. That's the IIconics, who have bizarrely gotten worse as time has gone on.

Then to get squashed by piss on top of it all? Yeah, I wouldn't blame her. I hope she leaves. I hope Bayley leaves. I hope almost everybody leaves, to be honest. This company doesn't deserve the roster it has or its fans who still torture themselves watching this shit.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*

I've always really like Sasha (in fact she's probably my favourite women's wrestler to watch in the WWE) but the Iiconics reign is already more interesting than hers and Bayley's was. The problem with the idea of her and Bayley going around the three brands 'legitimizing' the belts, presumably by having good matches, is there are hardly any tag teams that they could work with to produce such matches. Sasha/Bayley vs Sky Pirates and maybe a match vs Natalya/Beth (if Beth's sticking around) are the only two matches out there with the potential to be any good. The Iiconics similarly won't have particularly good matches, but they'll bring more personality to the belts.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*



Mordecay said:


> More details, Apparently Alexa was going to have the upper hand on her and Bayley on Monday, if that is true I think that pissed her off more than dropping the titles to the IIconics
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fightful.com/wrestling/sasha-banks-wants-out-wwe-company-hoping-she-ll-ride-it-out


HOLY SHIT. hahaha I don't blame her one bit. AEW's potential is looking sweeter and sweeter every day. Supposedly their Turner TV deal is confirmed too I heard.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*



GRAPHICAL GHOST said:


> The Iiconics are a much more entertaining than bland Boss 'n Hug Connection anyways.





bme said:


> I like Sasha but I already like the IIconics as champions more then I ever liked the Boss & Hug Connection.


Depends, in my opinion. The IIconics are pretty good in doing comedy in a single segment. Especially Bayley can`t do it that good. But in a long time feuds with a story, where you can have emotions from Sasha Banks and sad mimic from Bayley ...

To bad, nowadays real feuds are kinda rare.
I mean - and I am not blaming Alexa here - it made no sense, that Alexa fights out of nothing against Bayley after WM. She could have fought against Miz`s dad also for some stupid reason ("who looked on my behind!").


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*

When is Sasha Bank's contract up? I miss the old NXT Sasha Banks so damn bad. Cody will use her just as well as she was used when she was at her peak.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*



prosperwithdeen said:


> When is Sasha Bank's contract up?


She resigned just last year.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*



prosperwithdeen said:


> When is Sasha Bank's contract up? I miss the old NXT Sasha Banks so damn bad. Cody will use her just as well as she was used there.


At the moment I only know, that she resigned 1 year ago.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*



prosperwithdeen said:


> When is Sasha Bank's contract up?


She resigned not to long ago so i think she have still have at least 2 years.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Right now where would she go where she'd be paid about the same, pushed as the top star in a division and be under a huge spotlight ?



prosperwithdeen said:


> HOLY SHIT. hahaha I don't blame her one bit. AEW's potential is looking sweeter and sweeter every day. Supposedly their Turner TV deal is confirmed too I heard.


Potential ? they haven't had one show yet


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*

I knew she was unhappy, half of the people in this thread guessed that she wants to leave due to her being unhappy with her treatment. 

WWE needs to pull their heads out of their asses before they lose another star, I've never been a huge Sasha fan but she's definitely not worth losing. Bayley should have dignity and request her release too.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*

She'd be the top star in AEW's division the moment she got there.

But even if she wants to go, it will be tricky to get there. At best she pulls a Neville and gets released after a year of shit. I bet a lot of people wish they were Ambrose right now.


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

bme said:


> Right now where would she go where she'd be paid about the same, pushed as the top star in a division and be under a huge spotlight ?


It's not always about the money, sheesh.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*



Strategize said:


> She resigned just last year.





Ger said:


> At the moment I only know, that she resigned 1 year ago.





rbl85 said:


> She resigned not to long ago so i think she have still have at least 2 years.


Ugh that fuckin sucks. Hopefully WWE let her out of her contract. Doubtful.




bme said:


> Potential ? they haven't had one show yet


LOL That's why I said "potential" not capacity.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*

Completely right about the IIconics aswell. 

The titles are nothing but jokes on them, couldn't even build the credibility for a few months before putting them on characters that are literally designed to be impossible to take serious.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*



#BestForBusiness said:


> It's not always about the money, sheesh.


Broken promises at work can hurt some people, and when something in private doesn`t work and you get that extra bump at work ...
Meanwhile I tell everybody, when signing with company, doesn`t matter which job: the promises made while the employment talk are worthless. If it is not written in the contract, you can`t count on it.



Jedah said:


> She'd be the top star in AEW's division the moment she got there.
> 
> But even if she wants to go, it will be tricky to get there. At best she pulls a Neville and gets released after a year of shit. I bet a lot of people wish they were Ambrose right now.


Why? She could play submarine and take her money. AEW has not even started and later they could start commercials announcing her (in a smart way ofc) months before she goes there.
Sit a purple haired women (without showing her face) in a nice Mercedes and produce some nice clips with much bling bling.

Edit: nobody could hold her from meeting with some "friends" from AEW creatives and sort out some ideas, so that she could start 100% from day 1. It is not a nature law, that you hire wrestlers and don`t have a clue what to do with them and then put them together with Titus, before your throw them to 205.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

#BestForBusiness said:


> It's not always about the money, sheesh.


No smart wrestler is working for pennies, If she does leave she'll surely be getting paid well. 




prosperwithdeen said:


> LOL That's why I said "potential" not capacity.


For them to have potential, they'd have to show us something. Their first show hasn't happened yet so there is no potential to see.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*



Ger said:


> Why? She could play submarine and take her money. AEW has not even started and later they could start commercials announcing her (in a smart way ofc) months before she goes there.
> Sit a purple haired women (without showing her face) in a nice Mercedes and produce some nice clips with much bling bling.


I mean it will be tricky to get out of her contract.


----------



## Speedk518 (Apr 9, 2019)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*



Karin Kanzuki said:


> Why does it matter how much she weighs? This is wrestling, if you care about weight divisions than watch a real combat sport.


Then let's have someone from 205 live cleanly beat Braun Strowman in a match.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*



bme said:


> No smart wrestler is working for pennies, If she does leave she'll surely be getting paid well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're thinking about potential differently than I am. When I say potential, I mean that they COULD and most likely WILL be huge with a possible Ambrose & Sasha Banks later down the line, Omega, Jericho the Turner TV deal, and the mass exodus of talent that will go over there from WWE inevitably. They will have better schedules, same amount of offered salary, a rumored off season, health care, etc. There is HUGE potential there. Even before the first show airs. And if you want to talk about show potential, ALL IN sold out 10,000 seats in less than 30 minutes. WWE doesn't sell that many seats that quickly unless its Wrestlemania. Wrestling fans are hungry for real sports entertainment right now. There were massive AEW chants on RAW. If that's not potential then I don't know what is.


----------



## Cas Ras (Sep 8, 2017)

*Observer and Fightful: Sasha tried to quit when she learned she will lose the title*

This will be a dramatic thread, but here's the information (Edit: also sorry I wanted to make a more elaborate title but clicked post too early  ).

According to Meltzer in the Observer of today:


> Banks tried to quit over the weekend, as she felt blindsided when finding out at the last minute that they were taking the tag team titles from her and Bayley. She had thought that the two of them would be given a chance to have a strong run and bring credibility to the belts and establish them as serious belts.
> [...]
> A second person said she’s been given time to figure out what she wants to do, whether stay or go ... she probably wouldn’t have known the finish of that match until late and did believe she and Bayley were going to be given a shot at making the belts mean something.


Sapp https://www.fightful.com/wrestling/sasha-banks-wants-out-wwe-company-hoping-she-ll-ride-it-out


> Both sources within the company that Fightful spoke to said they'd be surprised if Banks was granted a release.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*

She's an easy fix aswell. It's so easy to get her into the right position, and fairly soon. Becky literally said in an interview she wants a feud with her after she's done with Ronda.

She's probably worried about Bayley aswell tho, and she's pretty much fucked baring something lucky happens.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*



Jedah said:


> I mean it will be tricky to get out of her contract.


Most contracts in WWE go like 3 years, if that one guy in wrestlinginc doesn`t lied about contracts in WWE. Pretty difficult to hold her back for 2 years, I guess.

In the very end: if she offers to leave the company without getting money and staying "safe" for a while, it is difficult for WWE to decline that. I cannot imagine Vince is in mood to bring this on court. Also it makes no sense to have someone sitting backstage, who ruins the atmossphere.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

I really hope she doesn't go, First Ambrose now this I mean Sasha needs to understand everything doesn't revolve around her.


----------



## Karin Kanzuki (Apr 8, 2019)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*



Speedk518 said:


> Then let's have someone from 205 live cleanly beat Braun Strowman in a match.


I wouldn't have a problem with that


----------



## Brethogan (Jan 29, 2019)

Let her, she's all hype no payoff


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*



Strategize said:


> She's an easy fix aswell. It's so easy to get her into the right position, and fair soon. Becky literally said in an interview she wants a feud with her after she's done with Ronda.


That's what I was hoping for on RAW. Would have been a great first feud for Becky. Instead of Sasha, we get fuckin Lacey Evans. She hasn't wrestled since being called up and is only being pushed for her hair color. I'm sure everyone is fed up with this company backstage. Perfecting your craft like Sasha has means nothing to Vince. He only cares about playing with his favorite toys.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*

I cannot imagine, that WWE promotes the _women evolution_ and a few months later Vince`s lawyers sits at the court and talks about WWE is "owning" MKV.  Ok, it is Vince ...

But like I said: I guess they talk her back anyway.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

prosperwithdeen said:


> You're thinking about potential differently than I am. When I say potential, I mean that they COULD and most likely WILL be huge with a possible Ambrose & Sasha Banks later down the line, Omega, Jericho the Turner TV deal, and the mass exodus of talent that will go over there from WWE inevitably. They will have better schedules, same amount of offered salary, a rumored off season, health care, etc. There is HUGE potential there. Even before the first show airs. And if you want to talk about show potential, ALL IN sold out 10,000 seats in less than 30 minutes. WWE doesn't sell that many seats that quickly unless its Wrestlemania.


Again none this has happened yet, "Cody said they'll have this" yeah people say alot of things.

All In isn't AEW, All In was a special show while AEW is a promotion so how about we give this promotion 12 months before we start talking about potential.

Words like "real" are used by wrestling fans to seperate what they do and don't like. "REAL sports entertainment" sounds just as silly as "REAL pro wrestling". AEW chants ? Those people who chanted that paid a pretty penny to attend multiple shows under the WWE banner, so I wouldn't say they're sick of what WWE's offering.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*



prosperwithdeen said:


> That's what I was hoping for on RAW. Would have been a great first feud for Becky. Instead of Sasha, we get fuckin Lacey Evans. She hasn't wrestled since being called up and is only being pushed for her hair color. I'm sure everyone is fed up with this company backstage. Perfecting your craft like Sasha has means nothing to Vince. He only cares about playing with his favorite toys.


I wasn't even thinking about that to be honest, right now is too soon. Let her win MITB and she can cash in on Becky around Summerslam, then they can feud for a bit before Becky wins it back.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Observer and Fightful: Sasha tried to quit when she learned she will lose the title*

Arrogant woman who has entirely regressed from her NXT days. If any of the reports are true, she's an entitled child backstage.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*



bme said:


> Again none this has happened yet, "Cody said they'll have this" yeah people say alot of things.
> 
> All In isn't AEW, All In was a special show while AEW is a promotion so how about we give this promotion 12 months before we start talking about potential.


You honestly sound like you hate that Cody is doing this to your precious WWE. There's nothing wrong with wrestling fans being excited for changes to the wrestling landscape.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*



prosperwithdeen said:


> That's what I was hoping for on RAW. Would have been a great first feud for Becky. Instead of Sasha, we get fuckin Lacey Evans. She hasn't wrestled since being called up and is only being pushed for her hair color. I'm sure everyone is fed up with this company backstage. Perfecting your craft like Sasha has means nothing to Vince. He only cares about playing with his favorite toys.


Like I said, the second women's golden age ended at the Rumble. The warning was there in the Mania build but at least it was between three legitimate talents.

Now it's over. Who's being pushed?

Lacey fucking Evans who was called up from NXT way too early.

Piss AGAIN.

And the fucking IIconics who are Carmella but worse.

Becky has her work cut out for her. This is looking rough. The balance of power is definitely back with the men now.

Lacey and Piss need to get dismissed by Becky and the IIconics need to get squashed as soon as possible. If Paige is going to manage Kairi and a partner (whoever it is), Kairi and co. need to do it WITHOUT DELAY.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*

There is something I don`t get about this thing with making Bayley and Sasha to jobbers:
I thought they wanna do this 4 HW in the future? Does it really makes sense to weaken half ot the WWE 4 HW before that?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*

I hope she does leave. Since she's come up, every title reign she's gotten has been a complete joke, and she's been thrust into a lame face role the entire time, when her strengths came as a heel in NXT. She's done next to nothing of note the past two years, and when they pushed to have the women's tag titles introduced, especially with the idea that they could jump to SD, Raw, and NXT, it would have been interesting and given them something actually meaningful. Instead, they just lost them quickly, and then both of them were gonna basically job to Alexa Bliss, as they watch a completely green Lacey Evans feud with one of the top stars in the entire company in Becky as her FIRST FEUD.

Not surprising she's sick of this shit. Hopefully she can find someplace else which could give her more.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

prosperwithdeen said:


> You honestly sound like you hate that Cody is doing this to your precious WWE.


Precious WWE ? I watch clips of the tv shows on YouTube and can't be bothered to watch a full ppv unless it's NXT or WM.

You're getting hyped over a product you haven't sampled yet.
All giddy over something that's not even real.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*



Jedah said:


> Like I said, *the second women's golden age ended at the Rumble. *The warning was there in the Mania build but at least it was between three legitimate talents.
> 
> Now it's over. Who's being pushed?
> 
> ...


Back to regularly scheduled women's division bullshit right? At least we got some good Charlotte/Becky matches and a good Becky/Asuka match out of it. Now it's back to the dog shit. Maybe we will get a 3rd age at next years Mania when they want to push their 1st ever womens PR agenda down our throats again.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*

WWE was going to have Alexa Bliss go over Sasha Banks and Bayley clean on the same night, right after they lost the belts. I'd threaten to walk if they didn't put me on Smackdown. FFS, they did almost nothing with both of those wrestlers for 2 years and they wanted to feed both of them into the Alexa Bliss Abyss to kick off another reign of terror for Alexa.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

SPCDRI said:


> WWE was going to have Alexa Bliss go over Sasha Banks and Bayley clean on the same night, right after they lost the belts. I'd threaten to walk if they didn't put me on Smackdown. FFS, they did almost nothing with both of those wrestlers for 2 years and they wanted to feed both of them into the Alexa Bliss Abyss to kick off another reign of terror for Alexa.


Smackdown ? Fans complained about Becky & Asuka being pushed aside after their title match loses so how would Sasha fair any differently?


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*

I don't believe that Alexa story is true. There's absolutely no way in hell anybody would be that fucking stupid to book that shit, there's no way.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*

They just couldn't let those two keep the belts and build them up for three months or better yet till summerslam. Nope, just had to be clever. Now you've broken one of your better wrestlers who at BEST is now disillusioned. Maybe Ember Moon or Naomi will be happy being the black face on yalls poster, but it's looking like its time to move on, Trips. Tell your father in law to stop booking with his hard on, before you start losing more of your female workers.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*



Strategize said:


> I don't believe that Alexa story is true. There's absolutely no way in hell anybody would be that fucking stupid to book that shit, there's no way.


Vince absolutely is.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

There could be a push for Sasha waiting to happen if WWE doesn't want to lose her, Maybe she could use this as leverage, If they went out of their way to reward the Revival I'm sure they will do the same for Sasha.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: Observer and Fightful: Sasha tried to quit when she learned she will lose the title*

Well she does seem like the type to really want to be the best. When kids are younger they want to be in the E so they could have a "Rock" like career with Wrestlemania main events, titles, mainstream appeal, etc. I guess Sasha REALLY wanted it and still does which I can respect. Especially with her success in Nxt maybe she thought she really had a chance. I wouldnt be surprised if she felt this way after losing her hot potato feud with Charlotte, and then after a year of floating around she was given another proper oppurtunity with the tag belts and she wanted to be iconic with that but wasnt given the chance. Plus she wanted to main event Mania as the first woman but she couldnt do that either. 

I could see where she was coming from, she wanted to be the top woman wrestler in WWE history but that is going to Charlotte and she will just be another name in the history books.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*



Strategize said:


> I don't believe that Alexa story is true. There's absolutely no way in hell anybody would be that fucking stupid to book that shit, there's no way.


Did you see the booked finish to a big storyline they invested half a year's time in and had main event Wrestlemania? This company books many stupid things.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*



Dr. Middy said:


> I hope she does leave. Since she's come up, every title reign she's gotten has been a complete joke, and she's been thrust into a lame face role the entire time, when her strengths came as a heel in NXT. She's done next to nothing of note the past two years, and when they pushed to have the women's tag titles introduced, especially with the idea that they could jump to SD, Raw, and NXT, it would have been interesting and given them something actually meaningful. Instead, they just lost them quickly, and then both of them were gonna basically job to Alexa Bliss, as they watch a completely green Lacey Evans feud with one of the top stars in the entire company in Becky as her FIRST FEUD.
> 
> Not surprising she's sick of this shit. Hopefully she can find someplace else which could give her more.


I swear coming out of NXT, I legit looked as Sasha Banks as becoming one of the greatest female talents of all time. I saw her as larger than life and eventually becoming bigger than Trish Stratus ever was. What they have done to her pisses me off. I'm sure it pisses Triple H off too. Sasha Banks is the one I want beating Becky clean for all the gold. But if I am predicting the future correctly, I am sure that Alexa Bliss will be doing so sometime before Summerslam. Another blonde who doesn't know how to wrestle. Pathetic.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

*Re: Observer and Fightful: Sasha tried to quit when she learned she will lose the title*

Aaaah who gives a fuck. Let her go if she wants to. People like that are dead weight


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*

But it doesn't even make sense though. Why beat both of them at the same time? Why not one, and then another one next week to fill TV time? Ain't buying it.


----------



## Joe Moore (Dec 11, 2018)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*



StylesClash90 said:


> There could be a push for Sasha waiting to happen if WWE doesn't want to lose her, Maybe she could use this as leverage, If they went out of their way to reward the Revival I'm sure they will do the same for Sasha.



And if she has to lay down for someone like The Revival just had to do twice, she is gonna start the whole show again?


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Observer and Fightful: Sasha tried to quit when she learned she will lose the title*

Fuck the haters, walk Queen.


Edit: I find it funny that 90% of this site wants their people to go to NJPW or AEW when they get mistreated but when it's somebody you don't like, you act like they're supposed to eat shit with a smile.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*

Yeah, a blonde with big tits is gonna get another megapush in the company, what a surprise, right. 

Its almost like Vince has a type-Becky Lynch


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*



StylesClash90 said:


> There could be a push for Sasha waiting to happen if WWE doesn't want to lose her, Maybe she could use this as leverage, If they went out of their way to reward the Revival I'm sure they will do the same for Sasha.


They "rewarded" the Revival by booking them like losers for their entire title run and then doing the honors for _Curt Hawkins_.

It was a burial. No ifs ands or buts.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Observer and Fightful: Sasha tried to quit when she learned she will lose the title*

No AEW for you. :vince5 :sasha3


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*



Strategize said:


> I don't believe that Alexa story is true. There's absolutely no way in hell anybody would be that fucking stupid to book that shit, there's no way.


This is the company that chose to push Lacey ahead of Asuka who was the obvious choice being that ya know recent clean victory and all. They really are that stupid.


----------



## Joe Moore (Dec 11, 2018)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*



Strategize said:


> But doesn't even make sense though. Why both of them at the same time? Why not one, and then another one next week to fill TV time? Ain't buying it.



Just one scenario that would have made sense to me. Alexa would have somehow caused trouble between Bayley and Sasha which would have resulted in the loss and maybe even a split. The shakeup is coming up.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*

Can a mod change the thread title aswell.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Jedah said:


> StylesClash90 said:
> 
> 
> > There could be a push for Sasha waiting to happen if WWE doesn't want to lose her, Maybe she could use this as leverage, If they went out of their way to reward the Revival I'm sure they will do the same for Sasha.
> ...


I should have meant the comparison between Sasha and the Revival loosely I'm doubtful Sasha would get buried further beyond repair she just can't expect to be handed everything and settle for her role like everyone else.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

Possibly came to the realization that her husband is a 5'7 seamstress and she is going through a separation.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: Observer and Fightful: Sasha tried to quit when she learned she will lose the title*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Fuck the haters, walk Queen.
> 
> 
> Edit: I find it funny that 90% of this site wants their people to go to NJPW or AEW when they get mistreated but when it's somebody you don't like, you act like they're supposed to eat shit with a smile.


Ironically even if it is for different reasons, sasha's fans and her haters now all agree on something ( that she needs to go).


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*



Hephaesteus said:


> This is the company that chose to push Lacey ahead of Asuka who was the obvious choice being that ya know recent clean victory and all. They really are that stupid.


Well, loathe as I am to defend this company, this isn't surprising.

You don't do Becky vs. Asuka II during the post-Mania slump. That's a match for a major PPV.

It makes sense that they'd experiment with somebody like Lacey at a lull in the year. But that "lull" is basically the problem. They get lazy and drive viewers away instead of trying to deliver a great product all the time as any self-respecting company should. But we're viewing things from Vince's perspective.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*



prosperwithdeen said:


> I swear coming out of NXT, I legit looked as Sasha Banks as becoming one of the greatest female talents of all time. I saw her as larger than life and eventually becoming bigger than Trish Stratus ever was. What they have done to her pisses me off. I'm sure it pisses Triple H off too. Sasha Banks is the one I want beating Becky clean for all the gold. But if I am predicting the future correctly, I am sure that Alexa Bliss will be doing so sometime before Summerslam. Another blonde who doesn't know how to wrestle. Pathetic.


I don't even dislike Alexa, I find a lot redeeming about her and she's average in the ring. But WWE just has a type, and they can be dogshit at properly utilizing talent. It's a shame we've never even gotten a true Boss-like heel run from Sasha, and at this rate, we never will. Talk about a waste.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*



Strategize said:


> But it doesn't even make sense though. Why beat both of them at the same time? Why not one, and then another one next week to fill TV time? Ain't buying it.


I read somewhere that the actual plan was to have Alexa Bliss look very strong against both of them following her hosting role at Mania. Which is just as bad, especially after losing the tag gold. I don't know about the finish though. She probably would've walked away like a heel or gotten DQ'ed.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Observer and Fightful: Sasha tried to quit when she learned she will lose the title*

Yeah Sasha might be a Type A personality but look at this situation objectively and it's very easy to understand her frustration. 

Besides just dropping the title unexpectedly this article doesn't mention that the original plan for Raw was for Alexa to beat both Bayley and Sasha in a handicap match clean as a whistle. If that's true, that is complete bullshit and I hope she does walk. Hopefully with Bayley and Asuka right along with her.


----------



## utvolzac (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Observer and Fightful: Sasha tried to quit when she learned she will lose the title*

Fantastic. Take Bayley with her please.


----------



## Cas Ras (Sep 8, 2017)

*Re: Observer and Fightful: Sasha tried to quit when she learned she will lose the title*

It's another irony of being an "independent" contractor that she has no option to leave even with time ahead unless the other side agrees. As an employee she legally probably could...


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*



Jedah said:


> Well, loathe as I am to defend this company, this isn't surprising.
> 
> You don't do Becky vs. Asuka II during the post-Mania slump. That's a match for a major PPV.
> 
> It makes sense that they'd experiment with somebody like Lacey at a lull in the year. But that "lull" is basically the problem. They get lazy and drive viewers away instead of trying to deliver a great product all the time as any self-respecting company should. But we're viewing things from Vince's perspective.


Fair enough. Still should've picked a better person for Becky's first defense. Plenty of options. Save the experiments for subsequent battles.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

Lol she sounds like a nightmare backstage. I see her going the same route as Emma due to being an entitled troublemaker backstage. Good luck in the indies if this is true. The future will continue to be ICONIC* ?



utvolzac said:


> Fantastic. Take Bayley with her please.


I was gonna say this but didn't wanna be THAT much of a bitch ?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Observer and Fightful: Sasha tried to quit when she learned she will lose the title*

This thread should just be merged with the other one where most of the discussion is already happening on this


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*



Dr. Middy said:


> I don't even dislike Alexa, I find a lot redeeming about her and she's average in the ring. But WWE just has a type, and they can be dogshit at properly utilizing talent. It's a shame we've never even gotten a true Boss-like heel run from Sasha, and at this rate, we never will. Talk about a waste.


Her time on top completely stagnated the division. It isn't a coincidence that it improved after Ronda squashed her and she was gone from the title picture.

If she's back in it, expect the same old shit. And it's just so boring at this point. How many fucking times have we seen Piss angles? And always and everywhere they're always the same.

I mean I'm sick of Charlotte too, but at least Charlotte brings high match quality and feels like a legitimate contender (if a stale one).


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Observer and Fightful: Sasha tried to quit when she learned she will lose the title*

I don't get it. Vast amount of the forum think that WWE is terrible these days, and that they are wasting a lot of the talent they have. So somebody who does have talent wants to leave, and she's arrogant, full of herself, and should eat shit with a smile?

Anyway, given the last two years of her career, the fact that the titles she and Bayley tried to hard to push for were taken from them like instantly, and now that allegedly Alexa Bliss was going to own both her and Bayley in a handicap match, of course she'd want to leave. And with a green as grass Lacey Evans getting her first feud with Becky for the title probably doesn't help things either. 

I hope she leaves and finds somewhere that will actually treat her better and book better.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*



Jedah said:


> Her time on top completely stagnated the division. It isn't a coincidence that it improved after Ronda squashed her and she was gone from the title picture.
> 
> If she's back in it, expect the same old shit. And it's just so boring at this point. How many fucking times have we seen Piss angles? And always and everywhere they're always the same.
> 
> I mean I'm sick of Charlotte too, but at least Charlotte brings high match quality and feels like a legitimate contender (if a stale one).


Alexa for me was simply a matter of being overpushed. She can still be a good character and cut good promos, and with the right opponent she was fine to even pretty decent in the ring. 

Did she deserve to hold the title as much as she has prior to her injuries? No not at all. It was just a problem of WWE having a type, and pushing said type while leaving everybody in the dust. I'd rather they also push other talented women in Ruby Riott or Ember Moon too.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Observer and Fightful: Sasha tried to quit when she learned she will lose the title*


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*

Imagine losing one of your most popular talents because you thought it was a good idea to put 2 month old titles on literal joke comedy jobbers.

Absoutle fucking *PEAK* WWE right there. :vince5


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Brethogan said:


> Let her, she's all hype no payoff


Probably because she's never given a chance. Get off your high horse. Her a Bayley fought to have those belts then lose on their first defense? Wonder if you'll eat shit from your boss with a smile.


----------



## Whacker (Feb 7, 2015)

*Re: Observer and Fightful: Sasha tried to quit when she learned she will lose the title*

She's not arrogant. She's right. 

Every single belt is a joke in WWE right now. She's clearly got passion for the business, and her in ring work shows it. WWE has had to go to extraordinary efforts to squash her organic popularity, while at the same time they pump and pump and pump to get others over that never do. 

I'm starting to think this AEW thing is way overblown though. The whole wrestling universe can't go there. Do we even know if AEW will be a regular broadcast? I'd rather see Sasha end up at Impact with Tessa Blanchard.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*

I was loving Alexa Bliss in her role outside of the ring. Her character was perfect and I actually enjoyed "A Moment of Bliss" and her flirtiness. The black leather pants were hot and she gave off that AE diva vibe. Now they fucked her up again with this inevitable monster push. Going over Bayley clean as a heel in the way she did is not a good sign at all. If it was a lower tiered talent like Dana Brooke there would be no need for alarm. But Bayley? :aj3


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: Observer and Fightful: Sasha tried to quit when she learned she will lose the title*

People really do need to see things from her perspective instead of automatically downing her and claiming that she's just a whiner. She's worked very hard and has busted her ass for opportunities that WWE just keeps dangling in front of her like a carrot and pulling back. She never had a lengthy title reign, she never got to be a true heel, they teased her heel turn and feud with Bayley and suddenly killed it a month later while they were literally getting it fired up, had her win the first ever women's tag titles only to lose it 2 months later, and was told that she along with Bayley would lose a 2 on 1 handicap match against Bliss.

Her passion for the company has been shaken, it's similar to what Punk was going through. For anyone that works hard and keeps getting undermined by their boss instead of getting the praise and acknowledgement they deserve, they would understand.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Observer and Fightful: Sasha tried to quit when she learned she will lose the title*

_*As a fan of Sasha and as much as I want her to stay in the WWE. I hope she she leaves and goes to AEW a promotion that will actually treat her better and equally in their woman division. Sasha Banks deserves better than the crap they give her. Her title reigns were always a few weeks to one month. They give her the ball but never let her keep it home for a period of time. If they really wanted to have her lose a handicap match then fuck the WWE for once again proven that they are brain dead dimwits. *_


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*



prosperwithdeen said:


> I was loving Alexa Bliss in her role outside of the ring. Her character was perfect and I actually enjoyed "A Moment of Bliss" and her flirtiness. The black leather pants were hot and she gave off that AE diva vibe. Now they fucked her up again with this inevitable monster push. Going over Bayley clean is not a good sign at all.


Even if Becky wins I don't want Bliss anywhere near her.

If she wins she gets a medicore match and Bliss fanboys jump on her for burying people (ironic).

If she loses it'll be even more catastrophic than the first feud she lost to her.


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Dr. Middy said:


> I don't get it. Vast amount of the forum think that WWE is terrible these days, and that they are wasting a lot of the talent they have. So somebody who does have talent wants to leave, and she's arrogant, full of herself, and should eat shit with a smile?
> 
> Anyway, given the last two years of her career, the fact that the titles she and Bayley tried to hard to push for were taken from them like instantly, and now that allegedly Alexa Bliss was going to own both her and Bayley in a handicap match, of course she'd want to leave. And with a green as grass Lacey Evans getting her first feud with Becky for the title probably doesn't help things either.
> 
> I hope she leaves and finds somewhere that will actually treat her better and book better.


Exactly, could've have said it better myself. Can't stand toxic fans like that.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Observer and Fightful: Sasha tried to quit when she learned she will lose the title*

Why are there 2 different threads, sort it.


----------



## Cas Ras (Sep 8, 2017)

*Re: Observer and Fightful: Sasha tried to quit when she learned she will lose the title*



prosperwithdeen said:


> This thread should just be merged with the other one where most of the discussion is already happening on this


I thought about posting it there. But the other thread is just rumouring on her always insinuating tweets to keep the people talking. It could have been anything based on that, including a simple illness or a missed date.
Now there are somewhat credible sources elaborating the situation, posting it on page 10+ would not inform people about what is seemingly going on.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Such a double standard on these forums. When you look at the greatest women's matches in WWE history, Sashas name dominates the list.

If there was a man who was involved in the greatest matches in the company and was given nothing in favor of guys who look better than him, this whole forum would be outraged, just like they were when Roman was on top. But she is a woman so she is just supposed to accept her place in the company and not do anything about it. Screw that, if she feels like the company isn't using her to her potential, then she has every right to quit. Every single person on this forum would quit their job if less talented coworkers were getting rewarded over them because the manager thought they were better looking. She should go to a company that knows what the hell to do with talent.

Sasha was the best heel woman on the entire roster and NOT ONCE has she been allowed to play the role that best suits her. She also has some of the greatest matches in the company and she has only had one ppv singles match in almost two years. She has 3 ppv singles victories in her career compared to 18 for Charlotte.

So I say more power to her. It's called adulthood, when your company treats you like crap, you say something about it or quit, you don't just sit there and take it. At least she actually gives a damn about her career and about wrestling unlike most the women who are just there to do as they are told and collect a paycheck.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Observer and Fightful: Sasha tried to quit when she learned she will lose the title*

So when the Revival and other people want to leave people are like fuck WWE they don't deserve them but when Sasha is in the same situation she is an egotistical bitch who thinks way too much of herself?

K.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Observer and Fightful: Sasha tried to quit when she learned she will lose the title*

This feels like the most poorly-planned and slap-dash Mania of all time. So much stuff feels thrown together/changed at the last minute. First Asuka loses her title out of nowhere because Vince decided to do it like 2-3 hours before SDL that day. The ME feud felt convoluted as Hell because it was being tinkered with/changed week to week almost, And if this is true, it would explain why Sasha & Bayley kept showing up in NXT and teasing something with the Sky Pirates.

Also if Vince was seriously going to have Alexa beat both of them in a match, or beat them down even, that's just incredibly stupid and insulting 

Given how "start and stop" her booking has been on the MR overall, perhaps she just reached her breaking point with this. We'll see. And I have no tolerance for "fans" who say that she should just be "happy with her place," because that's bullshit. Some people have bigger ambitions than that.

Neville got fed up and walked out and that's worked out pretty well for him so far.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*

I don't think Piss is beating Becky this time, fortunately, but it would still be rough to watch. Especially if she runs through much better women to get to that title match which she probably will. Sasha could have been just one.

Like I said, the golden age is over. Back to the catty bullshit.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*



Strategize said:


> Even if Becky wins I don't want Bliss anywhere near her.
> 
> If she wins she gets a medicore match and Bliss fanboys jump on her for burying people (ironic).
> 
> If she loses it'll be even more catastrophic than the first feud she lost to her.


You thought there were too many threads about Becky's mic skills now, imagine how many there would be when Alexa fanboys make thread after thread about Alexa burying her on the mic.


----------



## Brethogan (Jan 29, 2019)

Ichigo87 said:


> Brethogan said:
> 
> 
> > Let her, she's all hype no payoff
> ...


Outside of botch, end paige's career, injure others, what has she done that's worth anything. Oh yeah, talk about how Eddie Guerrero was her inspiration. She was only bearable when she was with Naomi and Tamina. Another overhyped darling that hasn't proven to live up to what the IWC makes her out to be.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: Observer and Fightful: Sasha tried to quit when she learned she will lose the title*



Brethogan said:


> Outside of botch, end paige's career, injure others, what has she done that's worth anything. Oh yeah, talk about how Eddie Guerrero was her inspiration. She was only bearable when she was with Naomi and Tamina. Another overhyped darling that hasn't proven to live up to what the IWC makes her out to be.


Paige ended her own career since Paige was the one that called that spot and its hard to do much of anything when not given the chance. 

All that's besides the point, now we're talking about a wrestler standing up for her principles and because she's not a favorite, she's a backstage diva or worse. 

If this was one of the IWC darlings out there, a different tune would be being sung.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*

This will be unpopular, and I'm not an IIconics fan, but I can think of more reasons why the IIconics needed to be tag champs than Sasha and Bayley. 

In terms of talent, yes, IIconics aren't as good. But, this is a company and the IIconics are employed in the company as full timers. Having them be eternally jobbing is a waste of using them. So they needed to give them something. Separately, the IIconics cannot stand on their own like Sasha and Bayley. And the IIconics have been good enhancement talent for an entire year for the Smackdown women's division. They've lost to most of the top women there in all sorts of wacky ways, and they've probably won like 1 singles match between them all year. From a company standpoint, they have been good employees and have taken their status with good humor. So I can see the WWE looking to reward them with SOMETHING.

I'd always said that the IIconics should lose all their singles matches and win most of their tag matches. Considering they always lose singles matches, and have won their 2 major tag matches, I guess I can't complain because that's exactly the right booking for them. Having said that, I think they lost too many TV tag matches over the past year as well, when they should have been protected better as a tag team. We know they beat Naomi and Asuka in Australia. But I think they should have won one of the tag matches they had against Charlotte and Becky on TV as well.

Ultimately, I'm fine with the IIconics winning the tag titles. They need it more than most women, including Sasha and Bayley.

But I still think the Alexa handicap match is pure stupidity and Sasha rightfully should be pissed about that


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*

This feels like the most poorly-planned and slap-dash Mania of all time. So much stuff feels thrown together/changed at the last minute. First Asuka loses her title out of nowhere because Vince decided to do it like 2-3 hours before SDL that day. The ME feud felt convoluted as Hell because it was being tinkered with/changed week to week almost, And if this is true, it would explain why Sasha & Bayley kept showing up in NXT and teasing something with the Sky Pirates.

Also if Vince was seriously going to have Alexa beat both of them in a match, or beat them down even, that's just incredibly stupid and insulting  Hell Bayley still hasn't recovered from them making her look total pathetic in her last feud with Alexa, including getting squashed at Extreme Rules, and they wanted to do THIS with her and Sasha? I might have told them where to shove it as well if I were in Sasha's place as well.

Given how "start and stop" her booking has been on the MR overall, perhaps she just reached her breaking point with this. We'll see. And I have no tolerance for "fans" who say that she should just be "happy with her place," because that's bullshit. Some people have bigger ambitions than that.

Neville got fed up and walked out and that's worked out pretty well for him so far.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*



Jedah said:


> I don't think Piss is beating Becky this time, fortunately, but it would still be rough to watch. Especially if she runs through much better women to get to that title match which she probably will. Sasha could have been just one.
> 
> Like I said, the golden age is over. Back to the catty bullshit.


It's gonna be hard for Becky to beat 3 blondes in a row with Vince in charge. Charlotte is done and Lacey Evans will lose. Alexa Bliss though? She's the final boss in all of this. If Becky vanquishes Bliss then I will be floored.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Observer and Fightful: Sasha tried to quit when she learned she will lose the title*

Hell Bayley still hasn't recovered from them making her look total pathetic in her last feud with Alexa, including getting squashed at Extreme Rules, and they wanted to do THIS with her and Sasha? I might have told them where to shove it as well if I were in Sasha's place as well.


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*

I hate to bring this up but I have to. Sasha, Naomi and Asuka are some of the most talented women yet take a backseat to Lacey Evans, Carmella and now the Iconics. As long as Vince runs this company, there will always be these issues.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Observer and Fightful: Sasha tried to quit when she learned she will lose the title*



Cas Ras said:


> I thought about posting it there. But the other thread is just rumouring on her always insinuating tweets to keep the people talking. It could have been anything based on that, including a simple illness or a missed date.
> Now there are somewhat credible sources elaborating the situation, posting it on page 10+ would not inform people about what is seemingly going on.


Fair enough.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*



llj said:


> This will be unpopular, and I'm not an IIconics fan, but I can think of more reasons why the IIconics needed to be tag champs than Sasha and Bayley.
> 
> In terms of talent, yes, IIconics aren't as good. But, this is a company and the IIconics are employed in the company as full timers. Having them be eternally jobbing is a waste of using them. So they needed to give them something. Separately, the IIconics cannot stand on their own like Sasha and Bayley. And the IIconics have been good enhancement talent for an entire year for the Smackdown women's division. They've lost to most of the top women there in all sorts of wacky ways, and they've probably won like 1 singles match between them all year. From a company standpoint, they have been good employees and have taken their status with good humor. So I can see the WWE looking to reward them with SOMETHING.
> 
> ...


If you "need" a title you shouldn't have it. All they're going to do is bring the titles and the women they compete with down as champions. They're enhancement talent for a reason and that's where they belong. WWE doesn't need to "reward" them with anything. This notion that everyone needs a title run is silly.

If they're transitional champions, fine, it can be taken for a while, but at Sasha and Bayley's expense? If they're long-term champions, that's even worse.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Observer and Fightful: Sasha tried to quit when she learned she will lose the title*

She's gotten the absolute *worst* booking imaginable if we're talking about what it does to your mental health. 

Like it's not the "you're a jobber" booking, which you can get into a comfort zone with. She's gotten pushed multiple times and then they pulled the rug right out from underneath her right before things get going.

So if you think about it from her perspective she'd be *constantly* thinking "do they value me, do they not, do they value me, do they not". And of course, when you get pushed you start getting creative and start thinking up things in your head, before you quickly realize that none of it fucking mattered.

This has happened with Sasha more than anyone on the roster in the past three years, this was her breaking point.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*

She's gotten the absolute *worst* booking imaginable if we're talking about what it does to your mental health. 

Like it's not the "you're a jobber" booking, which you can get into a comfort zone with. She's gotten pushed multiple times and then they pulled the rug right out from underneath her right before things get going.

So if you think about it from her perspective she'd be *constantly* thinking "do they value me, do they not, do they value me, do they not". And of course, when you get pushed you start getting creative and start thinking up things in your head, before you quickly realize that none of it fucking mattered.

This has happened with Sasha more than anyone of the roster in the past three years, this was her breaking point.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*



prosperwithdeen said:


> It's gonna be hard for Becky to beat 3 blondes in a row with Vince in charge. Charlotte is done and Lacey Evans will lose. Alexa Bliss though? She's the final boss in all of this. If Becky vanquishes Bliss then I will be floored.


You don't have someone randomly winning 1 on 2 handicap matches if there aren't plans for bigger things.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*



prosperwithdeen said:


> It's gonna be hard for Becky to beat 3 blondes in a row with Vince in charge. Charlotte is done and Lacey Evans will lose. Alexa Bliss though? She's the final boss in all of this. If Becky vanquishes Bliss then I will be floored.


Becky has upped her power level massively though. She's basically Super Saiyan God now. I don't think Piss is beating her. Becky is above her now.



Magicman38 said:


> I hate to bring this up but I have to. Sasha, Naomi and Asuka are some of the most talented women yet take a backseat to Lacey Evans, Carmella and now the Iconics. As long as Vince runs this company, there will always be these issues.


Lacey is just an experiment that will flop. Carmella hasn't been relevant for the better part of a year and probably never will be again. Asuka has managed to maintain relevance to a surprising degree, a lot more than Sasha and Bayley.

Naomi isn't that great, but she's definitely been more irrelevant than worse talent than her.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Observer and Fightful: Sasha tried to quit when she learned she will lose the title*

Can't blame her, wish more would do the same but they lack ambition and are fine with the $$$.

Sasha would kill it as the face of AEW's womens division and WWE probably knows it.

She needs to stick to her guns and walk whatever they do, they are not going to make her the top star of the divison. Sasha could do something special in AEW and add greatly to her legacy, something she has zero chance of doing in the current WWE.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*

The problem with Sasha's booking is that it sometimes feels like she's being "Zack Ryder-ed." Like she gets really over, and they deliberately try and cool her off to push their "golden projects." I started to believe this a lot when she feuded with Alexa last time because that feud was booked so bad that it felt almost intentional.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Observer and Fightful: Sasha tried to quit when she learned she will lose the title*

I don't care much for Sasha's ego, but she and Bayley made for a good tag team, and I also thought that they would (justifiably) have a long, prestigious run with the titles. Since Sasha's world title runs were all cut short, I suppose she's especially sensitive about it.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*



llj said:


> This will be unpopular, and I'm not an IIconics fan, but I can think of more reasons why the IIconics needed to be tag champs than Sasha and Bayley.
> 
> In terms of talent, yes, IIconics aren't as good. But, this is a company and the IIconics are employed in the company as full timers. Having them be eternally jobbing is a waste of using them. So they needed to give them something. Separately, the IIconics cannot stand on their own like Sasha and Bayley. And the IIconics have been good enhancement talent for an entire year for the Smackdown women's division. They've lost to most of the top women there in all sorts of wacky ways, and they've probably won like 1 singles match between them all year. From a company standpoint, they have been good employees and have taken their status with good humor. So I can see the WWE looking to reward them with SOMETHING.
> 
> ...


It devalues the tag gold to give it to them at this stage though. The Iiconics job a lot yes, but that doesn't mean that they should be given the gold as a reward or a pat on the back. If we kept going by that logic then Kurt Hawkins should be WWE Champion. They should have been built up first. If WWE wants us to take these tag titles seriously then Bayley/Sasha should've defended the gold into Summerslam. Then at least they mean something. They mean nothing now on the Iiconics and their looked like joke titles. Right at the beginning of their introduction, making them worthless immediately. There was no point in even introducing them.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Observer and Fightful: Sasha tried to quit when she learned she will lose the title*

She has four women's title reigns, and was never allowed to successfully defend those titles EVEN ONCE, never got to hold on to them for more than a couple weeks at a time, and was always booked to lose the CLEAN in her first defense, oh and BTW she always lost to either Charlotte or Alexa.

So yeah I can see being sensitive to this issue.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*



Jedah said:


> If you "need" a title you shouldn't have it. All they're going to do is bring the titles and the women they compete with down as champions. They're enhancement talent for a reason and that's where they belong. WWE doesn't need to "reward" them with anything. This notion that everyone needs a title run is silly.
> 
> If they're transitional champions, fine, it can be taken for a while, but at Sasha and Bayley's expense? If they're long-term champions, that's even worse.


I think the IIconics simply needed to be booked better as a tag team. It's really hard to complain about them being given something for once on the main roster since they've been enhancement talent all year. You could say the same for any of our faves who "need" a title win or big win. The IIconics haven't done much over the past 12 months except lose, it's hard for them to get much momentum off given that.

So again, my problem is more the booking than the IIconics themselves. If the IIconics were more consistently booked as a strong tag team while being completely lost as singles competitors, I wouldn't complain. I thought them losing so many tag matches on TV was a mistake. They should have beaten Charlotte and Becky in that match before SummerSlam.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Observer and Fightful: Sasha tried to quit when she learned she will lose the title*

I'm not the biggest Sasha or Seth fan, but I love their drive and pride. It can come off like being a mark for yourself at times, but then there's other times when it's wrestlers knowing they're better than this. They know they're better than the crap they're given and strive to be at the top, anything less is considered a failure.

It's very old school and you don't see much of it today. Everyone is just happy to be there and be making money, they don't want to become legends like the past generation. There's a reason no one has transcended or will be remembered anywhere near the same esteem as guys like Rock, Austin, Jericho, Cena, Taker, HBK, Batista etc.

Asuka is another who should split, the writing is on the wall for her as well. Asuka and Sasha would be an amazing duo to build your womens division around.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*

How does Sasha/Bayley beating every team make the division look good ? fans complained bout Ronda but she didn't walk outta WM as champ

Why can't heel be booked like actually heels ? at WM the IIconics picked up the scraps, and look like they gonna go against scrubs while dodging real competition.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*

They probably shouldn't have booked Peyton to lose the match on the go-home Raw, and be dominated by Beth with ease, either. That doesn't help people buy them as champions either.

Sasha and Bayley had ONE successful title defense across two months, against the Samoan Both Machines. Hell the IIconics were in the Mania match at all because WWE booked them to beat Sasha and Bayley in the latter two's first SDL appearance. And they'd really beat ONE team at Mania.

It's not even close to Ronda cleaning out the division for a year.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*



llj said:


> I think the IIconics simply needed to be booked better as a tag team. It's really hard to complain about them being given something for once on the main roster since they've been enhancement talent all year. You could say the same for any of our faves who "need" a title win or big win. The IIconics haven't done much over the past 12 months except lose, it's hard for them to get much momentum off given that.
> 
> So again, my problem is more the booking than the IIconics themselves. If the IIconics were more consistently booked as a strong tag team while being completely lost as singles competitors, I wouldn't complain. I thought them losing so many tag matches on TV was a mistake. They should have beaten Charlotte and Becky in that match before SummerSlam.


But they can't be booked better because they're so damn limited. They're garbage in the ring. They aren't over. Their segments always fall flat. They were enhancement talents for a reason. It's the Carmella stuff all over again with them.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Observer and Fightful: Sasha tried to quit when she learned she will lose the title*

It feels like she's been "Zack Ryder-ed" at times, especially during her last feud with Alexa. That felt like it was either incredibly ineptly booked, or they were intentionally undercutting her to push super-Alexa. Either way it sucked.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*



Jedah said:


> Becky has upped her power level massively though. She's basically Super Saiyan God now. I don't think Piss is beating her. Becky is above her now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They've already given Asuka too much now for them to not eventually realize that letting her bolt would be embarrassing. Asuka is pretty firmly known now as being one of the best female wrestlers in the world based on her resume of great matches in literally every promotion she's been in, and of course by many fans, her peers, and within the industry, and the WWE has given her just a little too many big accolades to let some promotion like AEW poach her so easily.

It would be too embarrassing for the WWE if some company just swooped in and scooped up the first Royal Rumble winner, first TLC winner, and the woman who beat Becky2Belts clean just 3 months prior to main eventing Wrestlemania.

But, knowing Vince, he'll just leave it until like 6 months before Asuka's contract expires before "Welp, I can't let the competition poach someone like THIS."

Asuka come contract time should be very interesting because the bargaining power will finally swing in her favour then and if she decides to use it or if she leaves.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Observer and Fightful: Sasha tried to quit when she learned she will lose the title*

*I've got no sympathy for her unprofessional bullshit at all. 

Seems like she shouldn't have resigned after all. That's no ones fault but her own.*


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

*Re: Observer and Fightful: Sasha tried to quit when she learned she will lose the title*

Must be taking lessons from Rousey


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*



Jedah said:


> But they can't be booked better because they're so damn limited. They're garbage in the ring. They aren't over. Their segments always fall flat. They were enhancement talents for a reason. It's the Carmella stuff all over again with them.


The problem is that they are full timers. You have to do something with them. If they are enhancement talents forever, why employ them at all? Just hire local talents to do the job if you want eternal jobbers.

So they might as well do something with them. 

I get the complaints from a fan standpoint. But from a company standpoint, I get wanting to finally do something with them too.

I don't compare it to Carmella because Carmella wasn't booked consistently. She beat Charlotte clean, and those wins over Asuka was just uhhhhh. But the IIconics kind of stole the win at Mania, so they still won in a consistent heelish way. Moreover, I don't think the way Sasha and Bayley lost was nearly as damaging as the way Asuka lost to Carmella.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*



bme said:


> How does Sasha/Bayley beating every team make the division look good ? fans complained bout Ronda but she didn't walk outta WM as champ
> 
> Why can't heel be booked like actually heels ? at WM the IIconics picked up the scraps, and look like they gonna go against scrubs while dodging real competition.


I didn't complain about Ronda at all, I thought her reign was booked almost perfectly for the most part, she just should've tapped at mania tho.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems *merged threads**

Indeed, why employ them at all? It's not like WWE would lose anything by releasing them.

By that logic, they need to "do something" with Dana, Mandy, Liv, etc. AKA, all women that really shouldn't be getting title runs. Not everyone can or should be a champion.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems *merged threads**



Jedah said:


> Indeed, why employ them at all? It's not like WWE would lose anything by releasing them.
> 
> By that logic, they need to "do something" with Dana, Mandy, Liv, etc. AKA, all women that really shouldn't be getting title runs. Not everyone can or should be a champion.


I guess I still don't really value the tag belts as much as the singles belts, so I can't really get worked up over it. That's the WWE brainwashing mentality at work where tag titles aren't worth as much as singles titles to their viewers.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems *merged threads**

If Sasha truly was apart of creation of the women's tag titles, that was a foolish decision.

Yeah they made her & Bayley the first champions but after that all bets were off.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*



Strategize said:


> Even if Becky wins I don't want Bliss anywhere near her.
> 
> *If she wins she gets a medicore match and Bliss fanboys jump on her for burying people (ironic).*
> 
> If she loses it'll be even more catastrophic than the first feud she lost to her.


It is amusing and/or sad how WWE performers are blamed for "burying people," as though who wins and loses is not ultimately decided by Vincent Kennedy McMahon. 

It would be like going to a stage production of _Romeo and Juliet_ and blaming "Tybalt" for burying "Mercutio."


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems *merged threads**



> I guess I still don't really value the tag belts as much as the singles belts, so I can't really get worked up over it. That's the WWE brainwashing mentality at work where tag titles aren't worth as much as singles titles to their viewers.


True, they've conditioned people to not give a shit about the tag belts and this will no doubt add to that.

But if for some God forsaken reason the IIconics go over Paige's team (which will probably include at least Kairi), I think you'll be singing a different tune fast. If Kairi somehow goes against them, anything other than a squash in favor of Kairi is unacceptable.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems *merged threads**



Jedah said:


> True, they've conditioned people to not give a shit about the tag belts and this will no doubt add to that.
> 
> But if for some God forsaken reason the IIconics go over Paige's team (which will probably include at least Kairi), I think you'll be singing a different tune fast. If Kairi somehow goes against them, anything other than a squash in favor of Kairi is unacceptable.


You mean if it's a team like Asuka and Kairi? I'd expect Kairi taking the pin, and no I wouldn't be surprised at all if it happened.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems *merged threads**

I wouldn't be either. This company is THAT stupid. But Kairi taking the pin would be just as bad. Hell, arguably even worse because Kairi will be cut down at the knees while Asuka is more or less a known commodity at this point and has proven somewhat resilient against shit booking.

And for what? The fucking IIconics? Get real. At least if it was Sasha or Bayley it's a respectable opponent.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems *merged threads**

She can't really get out of her contract (they won't fire her) and she has like 2 years where as Dean had a few months.

So I reckon she stays. Then it's up to WWE to decide what to do.
A) They actually try and use her well enough to keep her happy.
B) They try to nuke her name value into the ground.

Honestly, if they give Sasha and Bayley the tag-tiles back I wouldn't even accept it if I was her. It's just a *"here now shut up"* move. Fuck the Tag-titles at this point. I'd be trying to get a feud with Becky and a H-turn. Hopefully Becky will vouch for her like Ronda did for the RR.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems *merged threads**



Strategize said:


> She can't really get out of her contract (they won't fire her) and she has like 2 years where as Dean had a few months.
> 
> So I reckon she stays. Then it's up to WWE to decide what to do.
> A) They actually try and use her well enough to keep her happy.
> ...


Not necessarily, that John Oliver report bought eyes onto the company, they might have no choice but to release her. Even if they hold her hostage for a bit.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems *merged threads**



Jedah said:


> I wouldn't be either. This company is THAT stupid. But Kairi taking the pin would be just as bad. Hell, arguably even worse because Kairi will be cut down at the knees while Asuka is more or less a known commodity at this point and has proven somewhat resilient against shit booking.
> 
> And for what? The fucking IIconics? Get real. At least if it was Sasha or Bayley it's a respectable opponent.


With a few exceptions, they always have new callups job a lot at first to the main roster veterans. 

Or here's a more likely build:

Kairi beats one or both of the IIconics in separate singles matches.

Takes the pin in the tag title match.

Predictable 50/50 booking, IIconics still lose singles matches and wins the tag match, etc,.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems *merged threads**

If Sasha truly can't accept being midcard fodder, and it doesn't seem like she can, then she should leave for her own sake. WWE is never going to see her the way she sees herself. Years of stop-start pushes have made that clear. Walking away from the biggest wrestling company in the world is never going to be an easy decision, especially for a woman, but the alternative is being miserable for the rest of her career and wondering what could have been. 

I'm sure WWE will rush the titles back to Sasha and Bayley and tell them that things will be different, just wait a while longer, etc. Then when her contract is close to ending, they'll throw her some more scraps and promises of a big push. I hope Sasha isn't naïve enough to get suckered in and end up like Ziggler.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems *merged threads**



Jedah said:


> True, they've conditioned people to not give a shit about the tag belts and this will no doubt add to that.
> 
> But if for some God forsaken reason the IIconics go over Paige's team (which will probably include at least Kairi), I think you'll be singing a different tune fast. If Kairi somehow goes against them, anything other than a squash in favor of Kairi is unacceptable.


Kairi ain't squashing the IIconics, she didn't even squashed them on NXT, she is not Asuka, her character doesn't work with squashes


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems *merged threads**

Remember last year when Bayley attacked Sasha and got a monster reaction out of it? Then they put them in therapy sessions next week?

Remember when Charlotte and Becky did the exact same angle like two weeks later then 8 months later they fucking main-evented wrestlemania?

L.O.FUCKING.L


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems *merged threads**

I honestly think the WWE should just let her go. They haven't invested enough in her that her going away is bad enough for them and they clearly don't intend to invest very much into her and she's just going to be unhappy again. They've not had a habit of rewarding every unhappy person with a push and they probably aren't going to start with Sasha as she's not in a high enough position of drawing power to warrant them pushing her if she complains. I mean she has complained for over a year now and nothing happened.

She's clearly not being utilized to the best of her talent level, arguably not even 1/5th of it. She's too good to be a glorified jobber but they aren't willing to book her as more important than the occasional title defense fodder either.

So just let her go. I'd argue they should let a lot of their lesser used talents go if they aren't gonna use them either. Buying and stashing them does nobody any good.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems *merged threads**

Sasha Banks has had enough of management not allowing her to have a real Title reign? No surprise here at all. I think I have seen enough from the WWE that they will never allow her to have a real Title reign whether its for the RAW or Smackdown's World Title nor Tag Team titles. The company seems to cater to the blondes most likely. With Alexa Bliss beating Bayley clean on RAW this past Monday, I was afraid Sasha was going to job to her soon too. It will suck if Sasha does job to Bliss though. Bliss is back in action, I noticed Dana Brooke has been given mic time and even backstage promo segments too. Lacey Evans hasn't done a thing on the main roster to be given a Title match against Becky Lynch. Charlotte has been a Women's Champion how many times now? Nine? Yeps Sasha, I dont blame you for wanting out. You deserve better.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems *merged threads**



llj said:


> I honestly think the WWE should just let her go. They haven't invested enough in her that her going away is bad enough for them and they clearly don't intend to invest very much into her and she's just going to be unhappy again. They've not had a habit of rewarding every unhappy person with a push and they probably aren't going to start with Sasha as she's not in a high enough position of drawing power to warrant them pushing her if she complains. I mean she has complained for over a year now and nothing happened.
> 
> She's clearly not being utilized to the best of her talent level, arguably not even 1/5th of it. She's too good to be a glorified jobber but they aren't willing to book her as more important than the occasional title defense fodder either.
> 
> So just let her go. I'd argue they should let a lot of their lesser used talents go if they aren't gonna use them either. Buying and stashing them does nobody any good.


They aren't gonna let her go to AEW, so she's stuck unless she finds another way to get out of her contract.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems *merged threads**



Strategize said:


> They aren't gonna let her go to AEW, so she's stuck unless she finds another way to get out of her contract.


She could go the Neville route but how much time and money does that cost her? And that doesn't take into consideration the lawyers that were involved in that fiasco.

Unfortunately, they're far more likely to just not put Sasha on TV anymore than to push her for this outburst.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*



HugoCortez said:


> Well, it's not only that she wasn't even considered for the main event even though Charlotte was added just because, but also that she had those tag titles she wanted as consolation prize, and even that, too, they took away from her literally two months after winning them, and on _the grandest stage of em all_ at that.
> 
> She, Bayley and Asuka should form a faction and call it "No Chance In Hell" or something.


*This. She received the tag titles as a pacifier and pat on the head because all of her RAW championship runs were failures since she couldn't defend it ONCE out of 4 times. To pile things on, she was told at the last minute she's dropping the titles to the Iconics after being under the impression that she could finally give legitimacy to a set of titles. That, combined with the fact that her career has been stagnant for the last two years is making her snap. She went from being a part of every Horsewoman's greatest match to being an afterthought in meaningless 6 man tag matches for too damn long. It wouldn't surprise me at all if she quits and I'd support it tbh. It says a lot when one of your biggest fans finds your segments unwatchable.*


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems *merged threads**

Just to be a fucking gross disgusting sexist pig for a second, I don't see what Vince's fucking problem is, he can keep Lacey as far as I'm concerned. 

Gimme me that Banks, thanks. Girl's a legit dime. Somebody on here has a gif of her shaking that booty with New Day and every time I see it I get a little shook. Girl is fine.

She's also a fearless bump machine and extremely talented and deserves to be treated like she was in NXT. Fuck this carny company.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems *merged threads**

It's an absolute yikes from me.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115109969853075456


----------



## Bradshaw98 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems?*



Strategize said:


> I don't believe that Alexa story is true. There's absolutely no way in hell anybody would be that fucking stupid to book that shit, there's no way.


It is Vince strapping a rocket on Bliss back to a feud with Becky, I don't want to beleive it but, is it so far out of the realm of possibility for him?


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems *merged threads**



llj said:


> I honestly think the WWE should just let her go. They haven't invested enough in her that her going away is bad enough for them and they clearly don't intend to invest very much into her and she's just going to be unhappy again. They've not had a habit of rewarding every unhappy person with a push and they probably aren't going to start with Sasha as she's not in a high enough position of drawing power to warrant them pushing her if she complains. I mean she has complained for over a year now and nothing happened.
> 
> She's clearly not being utilized to the best of her talent level, arguably not even 1/5th of it. She's too good to be a glorified jobber but they aren't willing to book her as more important than the occasional title defense fodder either.
> 
> So just let her go. I'd argue they should let a lot of their lesser used talents go if they aren't gonna use them either. Buying and stashing them does nobody any good.


They'd never due it purely so she couldn't go elsewhere.

The best a Sasha fan could hope for is her signing elsewhere when her contract expires which, if memory serves, isn't anytime soon, although I may be WAY off on that.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems *merged threads**

Stuff like this is why this era could never be seen as good as the Trish & Lita generation and most certainly not better. Maybe before Ronda showed up it was a contender, but now I'd say it's pretty interchangeable with the Mickie, Melina, Beth time period. They may have been in the model era but at least they all received strong pushes and were able to showcase what they could do even if they were being limited back then. Sasha Banks is the most criminally underused woman on the roster with Asuka and Bayley following after. I bet they kill to be pushed like Mickie and Melina were in their primes.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems *merged threads**



Strategize said:


> They aren't gonna let her go to AEW, so she's stuck unless she finds another way to get out of her contract.


She could do what del Rio did. Leave and say sue me, I´m an independent contractor.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I really hope Sasha leaves and goes to AEW. Wwe have made it clear they ain't going to book her well so time to take a gamble and go double or nothing ?


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems *merged threads**

I do believe, Vince doesn't trust her a lot, I think her career more like jokes since she return as single superstar (off from B.A.D stable) in 2016. She lost a lot in P.P.V and famously, never beat Charlotte to retain the championship.

In 2017, once again the anomaly did happen again, I thought when Charlotte went to SDL, it's time her star to shine but I was wrong despite she win the title at SummerSlam, she drop it back to Bliss in less 2 weeks and Bliss only have the match that involves the title at P.P.V for just once (TLC),what the hell was that? 

2018, suppose become turning point for Sasha to go heel, the indication look obvious when she eliminated Bayley at Rumble and kick her down from EC pod and they can't get along at Preshow Battle royal(WM34), this is suppose be good thing to make Sasha heel and Bayley have enough with her but the nuisance Vince scrap this and he give this path to Becky and Charlotte. 

Sasha might be reach her boiling point, she always give her A-game to every match that she involve but it seems Vince never appreciate it.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems *merged threads**



Arya Dark said:


> *I've got no sympathy for her unprofessional bullshit at all.
> *


Is "being professional" really so interesting?




Dibil13 said:


> If Sasha truly can't accept being midcard fodder, and it doesn't seem like she can, then she should leave for her own sake.


Good point.




prosperwithdeen said:


> It devalues the tag gold to give it to them at this stage though. The Iiconics job a lot yes, but that doesn't mean that they should be given the gold as a reward or a pat on the back.


Simple problem: WWE let the whole women division dry out, while they focused on Rousey. IIconics lost like everything since Australia and then they were even used as posing food for Becky vs. Asuka. So instead keeping them alive or rebuilding them, they win out of nothing against Bayley+Sasha as build up and at WM they get the title. Lame booking and no storytelling ofc.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems *merged threads**



Strategize said:


> It's an absolute yikes from me.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115109969853075456


It is amazing that a week ago people still thought that the 4HW holding all the titles was legit closing Mania.

And the next night on RAW Bayley and Sasha were gonna save Becky from a Ronda/Shayna beatdown.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems *merged threads**

I hope she and Bayley leave and make AEW make a truck load of money, and then drive that truck straight up Vince's ass. 

I don't care if you dislike both girls, if you can't see money when it actively presents itself to you on a silver platter, you deserve to have the competition embarrass you.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems *merged threads**



Ger said:


> Is "being professional" really so interesting?


*When you're a professional... yes it is. In the business world if you can't be trusted you're fucked. *


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems *merged threads**

Is it telling that Sasha is the only one of the 4 Ponies to never leave WM a champion? (Flair at 32 & 34, Bayley at 33 and Lynch at 35).


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems *merged threads**

This is why they used to say you don't let marks into the business :quimby

Sasha is a literally a mark who doesn't realize she is playing a fictional character in a fictional TV show, and goes and cries on Tumblr everytime she loses a match :mj4


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems *merged threads**



Perturbator said:


> This is why they used to say you don't let marks into the business :quimby
> 
> Sasha is a literally a mark who doesn't realize she is playing a fictional character in a fictional TV show, and goes and cries on Tumblr everytime she loses a match :mj4


She's gotten this dumb yoyo booking for 3 years now and sucked it up, this was her breaking point. If everyone else had the balls to tell Vince to fuck off, the roster wouldn't be filled broken wasted stars as far as the eye can see buried at the hands of Roman.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems *merged threads**

Let's not beat around the bush here, the simple facts are Vince doesn't see Sasha as a big star, end off. Same as with Bayley, Vince doesn't buy into the NXT hype when it comes to people he pushes. Took him years and fan's getting on his back to push Becky and Charlotte only got her push from him cause she's Ric Flair's daughter. Look at Alexa and Carmella for example, neither did much in NXT but were pushed to the top by Vince. 

Just go by how she's been booked since her debut on the main roster, a few short title runs, one big WM match and a lot of 50/50 booking. Get the tag titles took off her pretty quickly. She hasn't and won't be treated like the big star she is cause Vince doesn't see it in her. Maybe he doesn't like her attitude, maybe she's not blonde lol, maybe it just his personal opinion. 

But if Sasha is unhappy with her place in WWE, plenty of places to go where she can reach her potential. AEW is about to hit and they wouldn't turn away a 27 year old, not yet hit her prime, someone with a ton of star potential and a good worker to lead up their Women's division and be able to pay her good money. I'm sure WWE will offer her big money and a title run to keep her happy, but I hope she's smarter then that to fall for it.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems *merged threads**

Just a theory that the Women's tag belts were their (Sasha and Bayley's)baby and they were really reinvigorated and committed to making them something special despite everyone's desire to be a singles star and when they got them ripped from them on Vince's whim....welp that was about enough for Banks. I don't really blame her.


----------



## RealLegend Killer (Sep 25, 2014)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems *merged threads**

They fucked with her title reigns but at least she had like 3-4 title reigns in 4 years. And then look at Bayley. She had 1 mediocre title reign and she's been jobbing to other girls way more than Sasha. Bayley was booked weaker than her but she is still more over than Sasha. Bayley is probably not happy at WWE but at least she is not creating drama backstage. The problem with Sasha is that she is big mark of her own character and she thinks that wins and titles actually matters.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

The only way she's going to get the push she wants is if the fans force Vince's hand for her. "Sasha" chants are not enough, they are gonna need to shit on everyone she's in the ring with, it has to be absolutely obnoxious support.

Vince is easy to read, if he likes you then you get pushed right out the gate, theres no build up with him, it's a hard push right from the start. Look at Alexa. Sasha was put in a dead on arrival group with Naomi & Tamina, and still became the most over woman in the company, sold a ton of merchandise, and it still wasn't enough. She's just not Vince's type. The Charlotte feud really hurt her, she did well to recover but the Alexa feud is what killed her. 

I do feel bad for her, she has had two periods of the most popular women in the company, and ended up buried both times. Maybe she should dye her hair blonde? Seems to be all it takes for a push in WWE. I noticed they completely dropped Carmella when she ditched the blonde hair


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems *merged threads**

I've always been a fan. I hope things work out. She's a legit star.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems *merged threads**



RealLegend Killer said:


> They fucked with her title reigns but at least she had like 3-4 title reigns in 4 years. And then look at Bayley. She had 1 mediocre title reign and she's been jobbing to other girls way more than Sasha. Bayley was booked weaker than her but she is still more over than Sasha. Bayley is probably not happy at WWE but at least she is not creating drama backstage. The problem with Sasha is that she is big mark of her own character and she thinks that wins and titles actually matters.


Wins and titles actually do matter some of these people. Call it a mark all you want, but I don't know about you, but many people actually want to be able to achieve success in their profession. That extends to more than just money, but by being champion, you're also being validated as the top of your crop. 

Its why so many fans were so interested in Kofi winning the title and why people were so emotional about it. Why people enjoyed Bryan's Mania win so much. To these people, wins and titles do matter. Because it acts as validation for all the sacrifices and effort they've made to get there. That at one point in history, you were at the top of the mountain and no one can take that away from you.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems *merged threads**

I really hope she walks from this shithole company before they completely kill her passion for wrestling, she's way too good for them.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Speedk518 said:


> WHO cares about being professional? Wrestling is a carny business anyway. Unless it was in her contract to do that appearance, who cares?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


I wish I could go to work and act unprofessional.


----------



## Speedk518 (Apr 9, 2019)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems *merged threads**



Perturbator said:


> This is why they used to say you don't let marks into the business :quimby
> 
> Sasha is a literally a mark who doesn't realize she is playing a fictional character in a fictional TV show, and goes and cries on Tumblr everytime she loses a match :mj4


Can I ask you a question? Was Stone Cold a mark when he walked out in 2002 because he didn't want to put over Lesnar on RAW? Was Neville a mark when he walked out 2 years ago because he didn't like that Enzo was the cruiser champ? Was Shawn a mark whenever he pulled his crap to get out of putting over Bret at Wrestlemania 13? Was Hogan a mark for refusing to lose matches? I got news for you. I'd say 80 to 90 percent of the WWE locker room are marks. Most of the top guys are top guys because they are marks. They go to Vince and demand better for their character. Some get their way, some don't. The ones who don't either suck it up and keep going or they say "fuck it" and quit.


----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems *merged threads**

I don't blame her one bit, she has never been allowed to be the NXT Sasha on the main roster and has always been treated second class to people like Bliss and Charlotte.

Hell Becky getting massively over was a fluke, she was meant to be built up as someone for Charlotte to go over on her way to Rousey.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems *merged threads**

If Sasha really threw a hissy fit, injured someone in a backstage brawl and got sent home, all over losing more matches than she thinks she should recently, that is absolutely ridiculous and unprofessional, and needs dealing with via fines and suspension, not "therapists" and "counselling".

Sorry, but IF this is an accurate account, she's not having "mental health issues", she's just being a whiney bitch.

That said, I highly doubt that we have even HALF of the facts, so passing judgement isn't really possible!

Her tweet ended with "If you only knew". Now, that's some vague twitter drama, sure. But it suggests that something very specific has caused this meltdown, and not just being shown a RAW running order that has her losing a match to a wrestler she's not friends with! It's doubtful that we'll hear anything more about the situation, and she'll be back within a week or two like nothing happened.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems*

Maybe Sasha shouldn't call her fans stalkers and she could get over as organically as Becky did.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems*

I'm not gonna read through the last 100 pages as I bet there's been a lot of mixed opinions, both here and on other sites.

I've seen some say that Sasha's being selfish, saying that she has accomplished a lot more compared to others (which isn't untrue). That women like Becky have suffered far worse in the past. Saying she's always complaining.

Here's the thing though, the last 2 full years of her career, 2017-2018, have basically been a waste.

Coming off her 2016 feud with Charlotte where she and her dominated the title scene with several great matches, she hovered around the Raw Women's Title for a bit. Then Alexa Bliss comes along and while Sasha stays in that scene and eventually wins it, she lost it immediately back to Alexa clean and then went back to do nothing of note for the rest of the year.

Starting in 2018 the FINALLY start teasing Sasha vs. Bayley, possibly for WM, which doesn't happen. They then have her do nothing of note for months only to tease the match again, have a great segment, only to then forget about it with anger management skits.

Sasha and Bayley stay as a tag team, float around for the rest of 2018. And then 2019 comes, and Sasha and Bayley finally become the 1st ever WWE Women's Tag Team Champions. And you could tell how genuinely happy she was. You could tell how proud she was for that. And then what happens?

A month later, after 1 successful title defense, her and Bayley drop those belts again at Mania to the IIconcis thing. And this isn't a Peyton & Billie problem. As much as fans have complained about them, I know Sasha is a fan of their's.

This is a case of once again having the rug pulled out from under her when she was finally happy in her position.

She's one of the best and most popular talents they have and hasn't gotten he fair shake for awhile. So I don't blame her for what she did. Hell, look at The Revival. Look what happened when they teased quitting or flat out requested their release, depending on who you believe, and they're in a much better spot than they were before. Not a great spot, but a hell of a lot better than what they were before.

So if she truly is frustrated and wants out or this is what she feels like she has to do to change something, more power to her.

At the end of the day I do think cooler heads will prevail. Sasha as far as I know re-signed with the company not too long ago and they sure as hell aren't letting her out of her contract for obvious reasons. And maybe WWE keeps Sasha/Bayley together or do something else to keep her happy.

In summary, I completely understand why she's doing what she's doing. But I do think in the end she stays.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems*

She comes off like a drama queen. Always has.


----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems*



JTB33b said:


> Maybe Sasha shouldn't call her fans stalkers and she could get over as organically as Becky did.


Sasha was over organically, she then got repeatedly feed to the Hollywood blondes.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems *merged threads**



Strategize said:


> Remember last year when Bayley attacked Sasha and got a monster reaction out of it? Then they put them in therapy sessions next week?
> 
> Remember when Charlotte and Becky did the exact same angle like two weeks later then 8 months later they fucking main-evented wrestlemania?
> 
> L.O.FUCKING.L


The women main-eventing mania was why Becky vs. Charlotte didn't end in couples therapy as they needed big matches for Ronda's challenger going into the Rumble. Ronda being set to win the Raw women's title and hold it to Mania made it harder for them to do Sasha vs. Bayley. But that should have been done when it was starting to be set up in 2017 with a heel Sasha vs. Bayley for the Raw women's title at Mania 34 instead of a fat-shaming angle. Sasha should have held the title from Summerslam to Mania.

Has anything about Sasha injuring someone backstage been confirmed? That sounds like nothing but awful speculation.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems *merged threads**



greasykid1 said:


> If Sasha really threw a hissy fit, *injured someone in a backstage brawl* and got sent home, all over losing more matches than she thinks she should recently, that is absolutely ridiculous and unprofessional, and needs dealing with via fines and suspension, not "therapists" and "counselling".


Wait, I didn't see that. What happened?


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems *merged threads**



Lyynch said:


> But that should have been done when it was starting to be set up in 2017 with a heel Sasha vs. Bayley for the Raw women's title at Mania 34 instead of a fat-shaming angle. Sasha should have held the title from Summerslam to Mania.
> 
> .


This is one of my big concern when they book Alexa Bliss as champion after SummerSlam, Bliss even barely compete because WWE were concern with her injury after TLC and Survivor Series 2017. Sasha was on her peak to become heel when she eliminated Bayley then confront with Trish at RR2018, she should win the title at first EC match for women, it could create one of great match at Mania against Bayley or Rumble winner, Asuka or both(triple threat).


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems*

The Sasha vs. Alexa feud was where I REALLY became annoyed with WWE and how they were using her. Not only did they do the EXACT SAME THING there that they had done with her vs. Charlotte THREE times in a row (she wins belt, loses it back like a week later with no successful defenses CLEAN), but they extra-humiliated her by having Alexa point out that she never defends the title successfully, then has her acknowledge that, commentary harps on it, and then they STILL book her to lose clean anyway.

Were they TRYING to make her look as pathetic as possible? Because it sure seemed like that to me. And the Bayley vs. Alexa feud was a disaster, Bayley has never recovered from it.

And it looks like it was going to be "LOL Alexa dominates" all over again, nothing has changed. I'd have told Vince to piss off in that situation to.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Asuka842 said:


> The Sasha vs. Alexa feud was where I REALLY became annoyed with WWE and how they were using her. Not only did they do the EXACT SAME THING there that they had done with her vs. Charlotte THREE times in a row (she wins belt, loses it back like a week later with no successful defenses CLEAN), but they extra-humiliated her by having Alexa point out that she never defends the title successfully, then has her acknowledge that, commentary harps on it, and then they STILL book her to lose clean anyway.
> 
> Were they TRYING to make her look as pathetic as possible? Because it sure seemed like that to me. And the Bayley vs. Alexa feud was a disaster, Bayley has never recovered from it.
> 
> And it looks like it was going to be "LOL Alexa dominates" all over again, nothing has changed. I'd have told Vince to piss off in that situation to.


Exactly. That was fucking disgraceful booking and made Sasha looks so awful. Tbh she ain't recovered. I like bliss but booking like this? I can't blame people for hating her


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems *merged threads**



Arya Dark said:


> *When you're a professional... yes it is. In the business world if you can't be trusted you're fucked. *


You are right, but you misunderstood me maybe. You transferred now from professional to trusted. If she got a rough argument backstage and the broken promises hurt her and she shows that backstage(!), then this is unprofessional, but that doesn`t mean she can`t be trusted. It just shows she cares too much, maybe about the business itself or her place within it.
I prefer wrestlers who got a passion for this business, instead clinical people who just want to grap the next paycheck and give a damn about all that.

Speaking about unprofessional:
It made not much sense to send her to that TV show, when she just lost the title. So it was WWE playing games and telling her that too late. That tv show having no backup-list for such cases is unprofessonal as well, because the guests could just get a heavy flu hours before a show starts.
Forgetting about the public transport sitation so late in the evening after WM was also unprofessional.
In the very end it is unprofessoinal, that we hear about the backstage situation in WWE, because it doesn`t make them look good.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems*

I don't think its JUST about losing the tag titles and that this goes deeper. I think this situation is just long brewing disappointment and dissatisfaction with some of her booking on the main roster that has finally reached a boiling point. Her career has had some good but its also been underwhelming at times, especially in the last two years. Sasha (like every wrestler) strives for more opportunities to shine and reach her full potential so she can be the best she can be. She's ambitious and knows her worth.

Personally, out of everything, from losing all of her 1st time title defenses against Charlotte, to the extremely repetitive matches against Absolution and the Riot Squad in 2018, to her potentially great feud with Bayley being killed and resolved with corny counseling segments, the particular questionable booking incident that pissed me off the most was cleanly losing the title to Alexa two weeks after winning it, while it was greatly emphasized that she was incapable of successfully defending her title. I still can't believe they made her look like that much of a complete chump. If its true that Alexa was actually booked to RANDOMLY go over or physically dominate both Sasha and Bayley all by her 4'11 self, just one day after they lost the titles, then that would have been even worse than the 8 day title reign.

Regardless of how things have turned out so far, she's young, and there's still a lot of time of her career to reach new heights. I really hope she doesn't leave anytime soon.

BUT if she does, I don't doubt that there will be several other promotions who would be interested in bringing her in at least.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

jroc72191 said:


> troubleman1218 said:
> 
> 
> > That was always weird to me because if that was John Cena...…… you know the rest.
> ...


 you do knownpunk asked them several time he wanted to lose that match because it made no sense eright?! 
But the wwe told him no, he will win and they then told him 100000 times to make Roman look strong. ( that's where the whole joke comes from)
He said it was stupid but then......
Same with cena and Owen's, its Vince that didn't want Owen's to go over cena in their rivalry. But cena isnt innocent either, he actually buried the nexus but since then , he has been pretty cool.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Wwe will never let her go , as surprising as it sounds , they know the value of the talents they are misusing. They know if they leave! They are going straight to become bigger stars , and Vince doesn't want that. So he will keep them there and job them to death. And now that aew is around ? Fuck NO! Because she will be one of the first to compete for the aew women championship and make some badass entrance with snoop dog and a rap gang or some cool shit like that. Vince wont allow that. She is just like the revival, they have a bright future in aew ( it's worse for the revival since aew actually wants them to start a tag team revolution) but they cant because they are tied to Vince. So much for being independent contractors, lol


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems*

When you're a professional contractor and your character's being dragged through the mud by stupid booking decisions, professionalism goes out the window. Sometimes you gotta force an organization's hand. It's gone beyond the point where bitching on twitter or social media is gonna do anything anymore.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems *merged threads**



Ger said:


> You are right, but you misunderstood me maybe. You transferred now from professional to trusted. If she got a rough argument backstage and the broken promises hurt her and she shows that backstage(!), then this is unprofessional, but that doesn`t mean she can`t be trusted. It just shows she cares too much, maybe about the business itself or her place within it.


It's unprofessional. If she wants to win every match, she can start her own promotion and do so.

Now creative hasn't done her any favors, but she also has gotten a lot more than others have.

She also is getting the benefit of the doubt, considering her and Bayley have been doing horrible promo work for the better part of 4 months.



> I prefer wrestlers who got a passion for this business, instead clinical people who just want to grap the next paycheck and give a damn about all that.


A lot of people say this, and it is just an excuse to justify her bad behavior.

This stuff isn't real, you wanted to win titles, and matches.... go train, and become an MMA fighter.

Wrestling is about entertainment, and when your body is broken down, because of concussions and injuries, titles, and winsand losses don't matter.

Roddy Piper was never world champ, you think that ate at him? Jake Roberts never mentions not winning belts. Rock lost to the Hurricane.

the belts are fake, people don't really win them, someone in the back writes fr you to win it. It boggles my mind how people put so much stock in a fake fight that it has to mean something, but here we are.

Also, people who are saying she needs to go to AEW are assuming she wont pull the same shit there.

What if Cody and the Bucks are ready to give Britt baker a big push, and need Sasha to look at the lights for her.... what happens?

Ronda has a reputation of being a sourpuss, and quite frankly, this is the 2nd time Banks has pulled this stunt, at some point, its a pattern.



> Speaking about unprofessional:
> It made not much sense to send her to that TV show, when she just lost the title. So it was WWE playing games and telling her that too late. That tv show having no backup-list for such cases is unprofessonal as well, because the guests could just get a heavy flu hours before a show starts.
> Forgetting about the public transport sitation so late in the evening after WM was also unprofessional.


This is bullshit for you to blame on WWE, and here is why:

Banks on Wendy Williams gets her in more tv homes. Mainly tv homes that may not watch Raw. Wrestling is marketing, period. WWE can drop you like a bad habit, and your brand is the most important part of you.

If you want to depend on the small slice of the pie to get over, that's fine, but go on the show if you can, it just makes sense to. It is a free commercial for yourself if nothing else.



> In the very end it is unprofessoinal, that we hear about the backstage situation in WWE, because it doesn`t make them look good.


How does it not make WWE look good?

Not everyone can be in a prominent role. 

Becky is a double champ right now, should Sasha have one of the belts? Should her and Bayley just go Goldberg on an undefeated streak with the titles.

It boggles my mind how we have Seth, Kofi, Becky, all as the major champs, and people are upset about Sasha.

What do the fans actually want?



Hephaesteus said:


> When you're a professional contractor and your character's being dragged through the mud by stupid booking decisions, professionalism goes out the window. Sometimes you gotta force an organization's hand. It's gone beyond the point where bitching on twitter or social media is gonna do anything anymore.


No it doesnt.

Why would Cody bring her in if she is going to be unprofessional. That makes no sense.

If you can't trust her to do a job, and she has to be booked a certain way, why is that a good thing for AEW, or WWE, or any company for that matter


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems*

.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems*



Hephaesteus said:


> When you're a professional contractor and your character's being dragged through the mud by stupid booking decisions, professionalism goes out the window. Sometimes you gotta force an organization's hand. It's gone beyond the point where bitching on twitter or social media is gonna do anything anymore.


You do realize the only forcing Sasha is going to be doing to WWE is forcing them to fire her if she keeps this up, right?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Laughable Chimp said:


> Hephaesteus said:
> 
> 
> > When you're a professional contractor and your character's being dragged through the mud by stupid booking decisions, professionalism goes out the window. Sometimes you gotta force an organization's hand. It's gone beyond the point where bitching on twitter or social media is gonna do anything anymore.
> ...


I mean good, she can go to AEW then :draper2.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems*

Apparently Sasha felt 'blindsided' when she was told very late in the day at WM35 that they were losing the tag titles as she was under the impression that her and Bayley would have a strong long title reign to help establish the belts, which is fair enough as i think everyone was probably thinking the same.

I've never been a fan of hers but she's too good of a talent to let go, but if she does leave i'll not lose any sleep over it.

She also needs to realise that she's not the only person in the company and others need their chance to shine.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems*



> This is bullshit for you to blame on WWE, and here is why:
> 
> Banks on Wendy Williams gets her in more tv homes. Mainly tv homes that may not watch Raw. Wrestling is marketing, period. WWE can drop you like a bad habit, and your brand is the most important part of you.
> 
> If you want to depend on the small slice of the pie to get over, that's fine, but go on the show if you can, it just makes sense to. It is a free commercial for yourself if nothing else.


1. She was sent home/on vacation on Monday, in other words, she was relieved of her obligations by that point so yea.
Also, her being on Wendy Williams, helping WWE reach an urban audience helps WWE more than her, so spare me that nonsense.



> No it doesnt.
> 
> Why would Cody bring her in if she is going to be unprofessional. That makes no sense.
> 
> ...


And if you're booked like shit to the point where your name is mud the same question applies.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems *merged threads**



Ger said:


> You are right, but you misunderstood me maybe. You transferred now from professional to trusted. If she got a rough argument backstage and the broken promises hurt her and she shows that backstage(!), then this is unprofessional, but that doesn`t mean she can`t be trusted. It just shows she cares too much, maybe about the business itself or her place within it.
> I prefer wrestlers who got a passion for this business, instead clinical people who just want to grap the next paycheck and give a damn about all that.
> 
> Speaking about unprofessional:
> ...


Every year professional athletes face the media directly after losing a championship game/series. If Sasha can't handle going on daytime TV to answer a few softball questions after she lost a predetermined match then that says more about her than WWE.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems*

Did anyone other than Meltzer confirm any of this?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems*



Laughable Chimp said:


> You do realize the only forcing Sasha is going to be doing to WWE is forcing them to fire her if she keeps this up, right?


Which is exactly what she wants to happen.


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems*



patpat said:


> you do knownpunk asked them several time he wanted to lose that match because it made no sense eright?!
> But the wwe told him no, he will win and they then told him 100000 times to make Roman look strong. ( that's where the whole joke comes from)
> He said it was stupid but then......
> Same with cena and Owen's, its Vince that didn't want Owen's to go over cena in their rivalry. But cena isnt innocent either, he actually buried the nexus but since then , he has been pretty cool.




man fuck the nexus they were destined to be mid carders for life with the exception of wade barrett and ryback (who coincidentally was buried by cm punk what a shock!)


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems*



Hephaesteus said:


> Which is exactly what she wants to happen.


Or they could just do a Neville to her and force her to sit out without pay.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems *merged threads**



DMD Mofomagic said:


> It's unprofessional. If she wants to win every match, she can start her own promotion and do so.
> 
> Now creative hasn't done her any favors, but she also has gotten a lot more than others have.
> 
> She also is getting the benefit of the doubt, considering her and Bayley have been doing horrible promo work for the better part of 4 months.


This has nothing to do with her wanting to win more matches. She was more than happy to lose to Bayley at Takeover and then again at the next Takeover. She never complained about losing to Charlotte. She even said herself in an interview that she would like to drop the titles to the Iconics and has been nothing but supportive of the Iconics career. Think back on all of Sasha Bank's biggest matches...did she win any of them? No, she lost like every single one. But she didn't complain about that. 

What she is complaining about is the fact that they keep pulling this stop and go crap with her:

*Won the women's title, dropped it 27 days later
*Won the women's title again, dropped it 27 days later
*Won the women's title again, dropped it 20 days later
*Won the women's title again, dropped it 8 days later

Then right when her contract was about to expire the WWE made a concerted effort to make sure to sign her to a new extension. Making it very clear that they wanted to keep her and feature her. Then:

*Tease Sasha vs. Bayley....Nothing happens
*Tease Sasha vs. Bayley again...Nothing happens
*Gives Sasha and Bayley the tag titles that they begged to have created. Gets their hopes up and even lets them go to NXT and tell the crowd there that they would defend the belts in NXT....then get the belts taken off them on a whim after only one successful defense.
*Show up the next night on RAW and learn that she needs to put over Bliss again, possibly in a handicap match if the rumors are true. 

And quite honestly, if her complaint was about wins and losses then she would have a point there too. She is 3-10 in her last 13 singles matches and those include losses to Tamina, Mandy Rose and Sonya Deville. She puts over other people constantly, all she is asking is for the company to actually make an effort to keep something going with her but Vince doesn't find her physically attractive so she wants out and she is completely valid in doing so. Every sided with Neville when he wanted out and Sasha has been treated just as bad if not worse than Neville was.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems*



Laughable Chimp said:


> Or they could just do a Neville to her and force her to sit out without pay.


With that John Olliver report just happening? I doubt it.


----------



## JooJCeeC (Apr 4, 2017)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems*

If she's indeed going through something mentally, I hope she seeks help and come out alright. Not the biggest Sasha fan, but eh, she's human after all.


----------



## jeffatron (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems*

To be fair, if true, wtf is Vince doing deciding who wins the women's tag team titles THE DAY OF THE SHOW. That's just as dumb and unprofessional. I don't agree with Sasha walking out, that's a bad look. But I can understand why she did it. Why is it so hard to book your biggest show of the year? They had months and months to plan this crap.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems*



Hephaesteus said:


> 1. She was sent home/on vacation on Monday, in other words, she was relieved of her obligations by that point so yea.


She was relieved of her obligations? How so? 

Wendy Williams invited her on as a guest, if she couldn't make it under circumstances then that is on her to let the producers know.

This stuff is booked weeks to months in advance, you act like they were asking her to come on the day before.



> Also, her being on Wendy Williams, helping WWE reach an urban audience helps WWE more than her, so spare me that nonsense.


It benefits both. Quid pro quo.

You are living in the wrestling bubble, obviously.

The fact is that her name was going to be on Wendy Williams' show, why would she not want that, why would anyone not want that for her.

She gets to get her name out to imprtant people while not almost killing herself diving through ropes... yeah, that soundslike a horrible experience.




> And if you're booked like shit to the point where your name is mud the same question applies.


Difference is the booker can find a wrestler to replace you,

wrestler can't always find a booker to give them a job.

Answer the actual question next time


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems*



DMD Mofomagic said:


> She was relieved of her obligations? How so?
> 
> Wendy Williams invited her on as a guest, if she couldn't make it under circumstances then that is on her to let the producers know.
> 
> ...


And when was she relieved of said obligations? Oh yea, the day before so.....

What important people is she getting her name out to on the Wendy Williams show? I would absolutely love to hear this one.

If a wrestler is talented enough than they'll find work.

Ask a stupid question, get a stupid answer. Your fault really.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems*



Hephaesteus said:


> With that John Olliver report just happening? I doubt it.


I really doubt WWE is at all scared of John Olliver.

Furthermore, Sasha refusing to work isn't because of anything John Olliver said. Its because she felt like she was worth more and deserved more than what WWE were doing with her. Correct or not, WWE are fully in their rights to use her how they feel is best to use her.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems *merged threads**



P Thriller said:


> This has nothing to do with her wanting to win more matches. She was more than happy to lose to Bayley at Takeover and then again at the next Takeover. She never complained about losing to Charlotte. She even said herself in an interview that she would like to drop the titles to the Iconics and has been nothing but supportive of the Iconics career. Think back on all of Sasha Bank's biggest matches...did she win any of them? No, she lost like every single one. But she didn't complain about that.


So, why is everyone making it out to be that she has a right to be upset because she is not winning enough matches?



> What she is complaining about is the fact that they keep pulling this stop and go crap with her:
> 
> *Won the women's title, dropped it 27 days later
> *Won the women's title again, dropped it 27 days later
> ...


I don't know how long you have been watching wrestling, but the titles have been swapped back and forth plenty of times. 

I get that she may not be happy to have a super long reign, but she hasn't exaclty been the model of consistency herself.

The problem is that Sasha has never really separated herself from the pack like Becky and Charlotte have... in fact, her promos have gotten worse, and she has been reckless on occasion.

Also, bear in mind, this is not her first time pulling this stunt, you may say what you want, but throwing a fit multiple times because not getting your way is not going to go over with any CEO, especially the McMahons



> Then right when her contract was about to expire the WWE made a concerted effort to make sure to sign her to a new extension. Making it very clear that they wanted to keep her and feature her. Then:
> 
> *Tease Sasha vs. Bayley....Nothing happens
> *Tease Sasha vs. Bayley again...Nothing happens
> ...


I will give the Bayley/ Sasha debacle was horrible, and i understand her frustration. 

I honestly am more upset about her walking out, making a scene, and cancelling the appearance.

Those are 3 things, I don't see how people are forgiving.

The Revival asked for their release,I had no problem with that, or with Dean leaving, or Cody asking for his release.

But when you are throwing fits, and cancelling appearances (that only help you btw) something is not all there.



> And quite honestly, if her complaint was about wins and losses then she would have a point there too. She is 3-10 in her last 13 singles matches and those include losses to Tamina, Mandy Rose and Sonya Deville. She puts over other people constantly, all she is asking is for the company to actually make an effort to keep something going with her but Vince doesn't find her physically attractive so she wants out and she is completely valid in doing so. Every sided with Neville when he wanted out and Sasha has been treated just as bad if not worse than Neville was.


First off, lost of assumptions in there. Also, Neville did this a completely different way.

I didn't read any reports of Neville having to be sent home over a tantrum... or that neville was cancelling appearances that had been lined up for him.

Apples to oranges.

Also, hate to say this to you, but the problem with tracking wins and losses is that it takes away what pro wrestling is about.

The fact that you think Sasha should win matches over people strictly because she is better (in your opinion) and nothing to do with story is a problem WWE has put on themselves.

Sasha has every right if she doesn't like her character to ask for her release... honestly, I applaud her for doing that.

But throwing anger fits, and cancelling appearances, you aren't going to get me to sign on to that at all


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems*



Hephaesteus said:


> And when was she relieved of said obligations? Oh yea, the day before so.....


So she was fired? Because I haven't read she was fired.



> What important people is she getting her name out to on the Wendy Williams show? I would absolutely love to hear this one.


People outside the wrestling business. You do understand that there are producers and writers, and show runners of the Wendy Williams show that may have a role, that she can use her friendship with them to advance in Hollywood?

Are you serious that you didn't know this?

You werent aware that meeting a contact might help you out later on in your life?

You must have thought Sasha would 'rassle until she was in her 40's.

She was having concussions issues as late as last year... her body is small, and she does dangerous shit, it can't last forever. 

But wrestling fans tend to not care about that stuff.



> If a wrestler is talented enough than they'll find work.


Exactly, look at Austin Aries, where is he working again?

There is a difference between working for $1,000 on the weekends, and making good money in this business.

You heard the John Oliver report, no medical benefits, or pension plans... you should want these people to make as much as they can, their careers can be over in an instant.



> Ask a stupid question, get a stupid answer. Your fault really.


Grow up, you are on the internet FFS, if words on a screen hurt you that bad, log off, and come back later


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Sasha Banks tried to quit WWE during WrestleMania weekend*



> There are more details coming out on Sasha Banks after she pulled out of The Wendy Williams Show and some of her cryptic messages on Twitter and Instagram.
> 
> One person high up in WWE told Dave Meltzer that Banks tried to quit over the weekend. Banks felt blindsided when she was told at the last minute that they were taking the Women’s Tag Team Titles from her and Bayley. It doesn’t look like she’s upset with the IIconics because she praised them on Twitter.
> 
> ...


Source: https://wrestlingnews.co/wwe-news/sasha-banks-tried-to-quit-wwe-during-wrestlemania-weekend/

Not surprised


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Sasha Banks tried to quit WWE during WrestleMania weekend*

How did you get this breaking news so fast? I’m coming to you for all big time wrestling scoops from now on.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems*



DMD Mofomagic said:


> So she was fired? Because I haven't read she was fired.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tbf, Sasha Banks ain't getting anywhere in hollywood. Pigs will fly before I see her getting any kind of success there. She's always seemed like a wrestling lifer to me and will wrestle as long as her body allows her to. If she can't, WWE would take care of her like with Paige.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Sasha Banks tried to quit WWE during WrestleMania weekend*

Yeah, let's give her time to think about how much they've screwed her. She'll come around. :lol

Hopefully she does leave and puts an end to that Horsewoman vs Horsewoman nonsense. Wish Asuka had the spine to quit too. I want to see a mass exodus from this company to AEW.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems*



Laughable Chimp said:


> Tbf, Sasha Banks ain't getting anywhere in hollywood. Pigs will fly before I see her getting any kind of success there. She's always seemed like a wrestling lifer to me and will wrestle as long as her body allows her to. If she can't, WWE would take care of her like with Paige.


We will agree to disagree.

I think Banks could make it in the music industry. She does have some charisma, and she also has connections.

Honestly, who is to say WWE was the reason she was on Wendy Williams, she has some very influential cousins in the music industry


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

*Re: Sasha Banks tried to quit WWE during WrestleMania weekend*

*Awaits the marks to say 'please go to AEW!'*


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

*Re: Sasha Banks tried to quit WWE during WrestleMania weekend*

WWE should just let her quit. It doesn't seem like she will be happy unless she is the top dog of the women's division, and it's clear that WWE have no intention of putting her in that position.

The more time passes, the more she just becomes a female Ziggler.


----------



## the_warrior25 (Jun 22, 2018)

*Re: Sasha Banks tried to quit WWE during WrestleMania weekend*

seems to be a common theme within WWE now.....superstars being unhappy. can't blame em though!


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

*Re: Sasha Banks tried to quit WWE during WrestleMania weekend*

The most criminally underused woman on the roster, even more so because she's arguably the most talented and best overall female wrestler in the company.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Hollywood Utero said:


> *Awaits the marks to say 'please go to AEW!'*


I mean I want her to go to AEW. They need more strong women and wwe clearly have no interest in using her correctly


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems*

Maybe if Sasha had a work attitude like this..... She might have got further in the WWE or at the very least be in a better place mentally. You're a WWE superstar act like it, and enjoy the ride.

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115134193439322112*

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116052021612896257*
and this

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116682097492733954

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116683983184699394*

Still blows my mind why people are shocked when these two (as well as several others male/female) get the push/work that they do. Ohhh, but no ... it's Vince just likes blondes, no no that's the reason  ..... Get out of here with that tired garbage.


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems*

If Banks has no interest putting over Bliss again, really all you got is Bayley as your babyface jobber with any credibility. Then the other problem is, outside of Charlotte, your big time heels in the company, Bliss and Jax, their talent is not great. I do think it's a bummer neither Banks or Bayley aren't given more considering their talent. 


I wouldn't mind Banks leaving because it'd be the same thing with Dean leaving, no more lame Shield reunions, now no possibility of a Horsewoman vs Horsewoman matchup. WWE needs to get more female babyfaces over, though. That much is clear.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Sasha Banks tried to quit WWE during WrestleMania weekend*

Sasha has always stayed pretty over with fans despite her poor booking, I think she'll move to Smackdown this week and have a title run there at some point


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Sasha Banks tried to quit WWE during WrestleMania weekend*

You would think WWE would be doing everything in their power to keep Sasha Banks and Bayley so they don't leave and go to another promotion like AEW, but they seem to be making things worse.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Laughable Chimp said:


> Hephaesteus said:
> 
> 
> > With that John Olliver report just happening? I doubt it.
> ...


Scared of john olliver? No. Not wanting the bad publicity that would come with forcing an unhappy independent contractor in a situation they dont want to be in. Legally they can do what they want but that would be a pr nightmare that they dont want


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems*



bme said:


> No smart wrestler is working for pennies, If she does leave she'll surely be getting paid well.


Phil Brooks is an intelligent man, and he left simply because he had zero passion left for the business after getting screwed so many times. He said it wasn't about the money and that he was doing fine, hence why he was able to change his career entirely.

Another example is Dean Ambrose. He's leaving for the same thing, except he didn't get fucked nearly as hard as Punk did, but he is tired of feeling like a mid-carder, being in the shadow of Rollins and Reigns, and WWE not knowing how to book him. That epic fail of a heel turn was the final straw.
Alot of wrestlers in WWE don't have the balls to go some place else, as they think that WWE is literally the only wrestling business out there. They settle for it and put themselves through the torment of what typical wrestlers go through in WWE that aren't the big favorites like Reigns and Rollins.

I've left a job before where I was making decent money, but I wasn't happy with what I was doing. Each day felt like a chore going to this job. I put in my resignation, and I found something different. I took a small pay cut, but I became alot happier with what I was doing than the previous job. You don't work for "pennies", but you certainly can't work for a place that you don't have passion for. Money isn't everything ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: Sasha Banks tried to quit WWE during WrestleMania weekend*

I read awhile ago that Sasha does more television and media appearances than any woman in the company. When you're working that hard and just not seeing it being paid off, I get the frustration. Sasha would have been just as good, if not better, than Charlotte in this whole feud. 

Boss and Hug were pretty boring though like I'm already more entertained by the Iconics title reign and it's only been a week 



KingofKings1524 said:


> How did you get this breaking news so fast? I’m coming to you for all big time wrestling scoops from now on.


Funny thing is that this story was posted on reddit like as early as yesterday evening. Weird how slow the news kinda is on WF


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

DMD Mofomagic said:


> Hephaesteus said:
> 
> 
> > And when was she relieved of said obligations? Oh yea, the day before so.....
> ...


Lmao take your own advice bruh.

Yes now wendy williams has influence over wrestling careers, now ive heard everything. Lmao wow.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Wheres that Cody Rhodes gif


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

*Re: Sasha Banks tried to quit WWE during WrestleMania weekend*

Ironically, Sasha would have been one of the loudest voices in the locker room pushing for them to change the division from Divas to Women.

Yet she seems to be the biggest diva in the company


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems*



Hephaesteus said:


> Scared of john olliver? No. Not wanting the bad publicity that would come with forcing an unhappy independent contractor in a situation they dont want to be in. Legally they can do what they want but that would be a pr nightmare that they dont want


I don't think they'll care tbh nor would it be a pr nightmare. Especially when Sasha was the one who's refusing to work. She has no leg to stand on.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems*



Laughable Chimp said:


> I don't think they'll care tbh nor would it be a pr nightmare. Especially when Sasha was the one who's refusing to work. She has no leg to stand on.


We shall see. I'm just saying, regardless of whether or not you agree with what she's doing, it calls to attention that wrestlers actually aren't independent contractors. Not a good look.

Truth be told, I think they'll just let her walk, hence the fact that they're giving her time to think about her decision as opposed to telling her to stfu and get back to work.


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

I think she really needs the next Rumble push.


----------



## Jonhern (Oct 19, 2017)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems*



Laughable Chimp said:


> Or they could just do a Neville to her and force her to sit out without pay.


or she could be the wrestler that sues them to be classified as an employee lol, that one move right there will get them to settle and just let her go right away.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

*Re: Sasha Banks tried to quit WWE during WrestleMania weekend*

just imagine the year 2022. Sasha is gone, Bayley is gone, Asuka is gone, Ember Moon is gone, Naomi is gone, Ruby Riott and Sarah Logan is gone, Kairi is leaving, Io Shirai is disgruntled and wanting out.

The entire WWE women's division's roster is as follows: Becky, Charlotte, Lacey, Alexa, Carmella, Dana Brooke, Liv Morgan, Lana, Candice LeRae, Tony Storm, Nia Jax, Natalya. Just Becky, Nia and 20 or so other blondes of various statuses going 50/50 with each other over and over. Crowds are bored of Charlotte v Becky for the 500th time. The rest of the women's matches are awkwardly worked, but the diehard WWE marks--the ones who are left anyway--don't seem to care. Lacey Evans is on her 5th RAW title reign.

But fans are happy. Asuka and Sasha are having great matches in some other major American wrestling promotion, and Impact has nabbed Ruby Riott and she's the top heel there. Xenophobic WWE marks don't have to complain about something-something Japanese wrestlers and their "poor english" anymore. They don't have to worry about talented African American women "with an attitude" anymore. The all-blonde all-white division some of the more xenophobic WWE marks preferred before the WWE briefly went "multiracial" is back, to the delight of the leftover WWE audience which is consistently posting ratings in the 0.7s on the USA network at this point, while Smackdown is still whatever despite the Fox deal of 2019.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Sasha Banks tried to quit WWE during WrestleMania weekend*



Ibushi Is God said:


> I read awhile ago that Sasha does more television and media appearances than any woman in the company. When you're working that hard and just not seeing it being paid off, I get the frustration. Sasha would have been just as good, if not better, than Charlotte in this whole feud.
> 
> Boss and Hug were pretty boring though like I'm already more entertained by the Iconics title reign and it's only been a week
> 
> ...


*The only reason I didn't post it is because I saw a Sasha megathread and assumed it was already merged in there :toomanykobes.

This is going on two years of blatant misuse and disrespect. She needs to quit.*


----------



## Jonhern (Oct 19, 2017)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems*



Hephaesteus said:


> We shall see. I'm just saying, regardless of whether or not you agree with what she's doing, it calls to attention that wrestlers actually aren't independent contractors. Not a good look.
> 
> Truth be told, I think they'll just let her walk, hence the fact that they're giving her time to think about her decision as opposed to telling her to stfu and get back to work.


she could sue for misclassification as retaliation if they don't just let her walk, like a real independent contractor could do.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Sasha Banks tried to quit WWE during WrestleMania weekend*



Ninja Hedgehog said:


> Ironically, Sasha would have been one of the loudest voices in the locker room pushing for them to change the division from Divas to Women.
> 
> Yet she seems to be the biggest diva in the company


Why is that?

Her and Bailey were penned to win at WM for god knows how long, then at the last second WM weekend Vince changes his mind, and you think she should be ok with that? Especially after Vince got to to re-sign by promising her she would be used properly.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems*



Jonhern said:


> or she could be the wrestler that sues them to be classified as an employee lol, that one move right there will get them to settle and just let her go right away.


If that was possible or wouldn't bankrupt anyone who tries to sue, someone other than Sasha would've done it already. Considering the amount of people who've attempted to sue WWE over the years and no one has gone after this, I think its safe to conclude it ain't possible.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

This bitch probably thought she was the next John Cena. She has an overinflated sense of self worth and when WWE didn't use her how she had imagined, her world came crumbling down.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems*



Laughable Chimp said:


> If that was possible or wouldn't bankrupt anyone who tries to sue, someone other than Sasha would've done it already. Considering the amount of people who've attempted to sue WWE over the years and no one has gone after this, I think its safe to conclude it ain't possible.


If you get a big number of wrestlers joining together, which at this point could easily happen seeing how unhappy everyone is, and also that AEW is going to be calling its wrestlers employees and give them insurance, I wouldn't be surprised if within the next year a bunch of wrestlers dont do this.

As for bankrupting anyone, you could easily get some big named lawyer do it for fee to take on the WWE.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems*



birthday_massacre said:


> If you get a big number of wrestlers joining together, which at this point could easily happen seeing how unhappy everyone is, and also that AEW is going to be calling its wrestlers employees and give them insurance, I wouldn't be surprised if within the next year a bunch of wrestlers dont do this.
> 
> As for bankrupting anyone, you could easily get some big named lawyer do it for fee to take on the WWE.


You mean like what happened with the concussion lawsuit that got thrown out?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

So who's gonna be the new urban voice for the females? Ember moon Naomi, do they have someone down in NXT?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Sasha to AEW would definitely add some credibility to their women's division :bjpenn


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

Hephaesteus said:


> So who's gonna be the new urban voice for the females? Ember moon Naomi, do they have someone down in NXT?


LOL they're probably thinking of an exit too. It's clear Naomi isn't really happy these days either.

There may not be any African American women or Japanese women left in this division in 3 years at the rate the WWE is booking them


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems*



Laughable Chimp said:


> You mean like what happened with the concussion lawsuit that got thrown out?


Apples and oranges. the people that would be using the WWE would be current employees, ERRR independent contractors. Not wrestles that have wrestle for many wrestling companies not just the WWE


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems*



birthday_massacre said:


> Apples and oranges. the people that would be using the WWE would be current employees, ERRR independent contractors. Not wrestles that have wrestle for many wrestling companies not just the WWE


Sorry, I just don't see anyone who currently works for WWE who'd be willing to join in this lawsuit other than a few disgruntled employees.

The ones who'll join in will be the ones who are planning to leave soon anyway or are ex-employees. Most of the current employees won't rock the boat.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

If the'll let her go if she comes back and wants to still leave I think she'll walk. I just don't think they'd give her the release. 
Vince hotshooted the titles on the IIconics because "TitleChange!!1!!!" makes WM more important or something. There is no long term booking here and this proves Vince and WWE don't really give a shit about the Women's Tag Division. If she feels lied to when her contract was up in order to get her to re-sign she has every right to be pissed off. And there is nothing unprofessional at all about knowing your worth - being "professional" is a two way street - Vince and WWE think as long as they pay you than you should be happy and they can treat you and book you however they want. 

You know WWE didn't have any plan after hotshotting the titles onto Billie and Peyton for the simple reason they're wrestling jobbers in their first defense and Paige is teasing a mystery team against them now. The titles are in their infancy and trying to get established and they're already a joke.

If it gets ugly and she needs to force things - lawsuits are expensive and take long. Just make a scene. You'll forever burn a bridge but if you want out that bad - you go there.

She should absolutely reach out to John Oliver for an interview spot with a currently contracted to the WWE "independent contractor" who is being held there against her professional wishes.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Thing is, for all the talk about ex NXt champs having to shut up and put up with bad booking because "_they got everything down there_" that's rendered an invalid argument the moment Triple H himself tells the audience to view NXT as a different promotion from the main roster that's also run differently. So, yeah, they were respected...on another promotion. Why should they be happy reminiscing about former glory days when that doesn't change the fact that they get treated as deluxe jobbers on the main shows? At the end of the day, everyone wants to make it big on the roster that gets more exposure and makes more money.


Still, I hope Sasha picks her fights carefully and doesn't start antagonizing the IIconics, because from what I've seen, both Peyton and Billie seem to be very liked by the rest of the women's roster (Billie seems to get along very well with Asuka, for example), and they may be lots of things, but pampered backstage golden girls they are not, so that could earn her lots of animosity backstage.

The best Sasha could do is to sit out the rest of her contract: she is still only 27, and WWE ain't going to be freezing her contract for more than 2 years, so by the time her contract ran up, she'd still be in her prime age wise. So, she could use those off action years to readapt her in ring style (so as to prevent injuries and keep it fresh), self promote like crazy (would be the right time to use her cousin's connections) and, if she so wishes, alter her physique.

And then she could debut on another promotion to lots of fanfare and hype.


----------



## Sbatenney (Jul 3, 2018)

Generally think Sasha is massively overrated, I mean she is good but I don't think she is great like many people. Even if we ignore the fact that she has hurt herself a lot and almost broke her neck a year ago against Asuka. If Sasha is complaining about the IIconics beating her and Bayley than fuck her. IIconics are actually a decent tag team, they seem generally entertaining as a team and should have been the first WWE Womens Tag Team Champions in the first place.

If she is complaining about not be the first ever Wrestlemania Main Event, well sorry but Becky earned it by being the best women talker and maybe the best overrall worker, Charlotte could very easily be the best in ring work(imo Sasha has hurt herself and others too many times to have claim of that) and Ronda has the largest mainstream appeal out of any of the women.

Someone asked who could replace her, sorry but have people forgotten about Bianca BeLair who kinda already does a verison of Sasha's old NXT Heel gimmick. For those who say she has been misused, HOW? she has had mutli title runs, won the first ever wwe womens tag team championship, had the first ever iron women performance in the womens rumble, almost always used on Television and generally while not push as the top diva has been pushed strongly and never really made to look weak. 



birthday_massacre said:


> If you get a big number of wrestlers joining together, which at this point could easily happen seeing how unhappy everyone is, and also that AEW is going to be calling its wrestlers employees and give them insurance, I wouldn't be surprised if within the next year a bunch of wrestlers dont do this.
> 
> As for bankrupting anyone, you could easily get some big named lawyer do it for fee to take on the WWE.


Hate to bust your bubble but unless something has changed since Cody has said this



> Cody confirmed AEW will pay for treatment for any injuries wrestlers sustain while performing for the company (the same as WWE), and went on to say:
> 
> “Getting back to the case-by-case element, the first thing we want to do in raising the profile is raise pay. And we’re a start-up, so that’s kind of backwards, but that’s okay, that’s our goal. I meant what I said - the wrestling economy, happier wrestlers means happier fans. Wrestlers who have choices - you can’t pay someone minimum wage to just go to a wrestling school and expect them to be excited about that. We’re not doing that. And I don’t mean to knock anyone who is, I’m just saying we’re not doing that. But yeah, as of now, insurance in the ring, that’s all covered and we’re gonna move forward, hopefully after Double or Nothing we can tighten up the infrastructure even more.
> 
> ...


https://www.cagesideseats.com/2019/...wrestler-health-insurance-equal-pay-men-women

Now if they had health insurance for their wrestler why is Cody talking about going throuh injuries case by case(which I would point the WWE does not do and pays for everyone's cost for any injuries they have)? They can't afford to give everyone health insurance, maybe that's the long term plan, not going say it's not but at the moment, AEW is actually running their wrestlers a bit like WWE are expect they seem to be open to working other places and not just AEW.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Didn't Sasha Banks sign a new deal last year?


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

Sbatenney said:


> Hate to bust your bubble but unless something has changed since Cody has said this
> 
> 
> https://www.cagesideseats.com/2019/...wrestler-health-insurance-equal-pay-men-women
> ...



Add on to this that Cody has said that he doesnt see the benefit of having unions in wrestling, and he is starting to sound more like office than ever before

Dave Meltzer has also reported they won't have health insurance and that's ok because "They will probably lose money, so they shouldn't have to worry about that stuff"


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems*



Zappers said:


> Maybe if Sasha had a work attitude like this..... She might have got further in the WWE or at the very least be in a better place mentally. You're a WWE superstar act like it, and enjoy the ride.
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Being a respectful person who doesn't think the world revolves around them makes people view you in a positive way and want to reward you! Trasha Banks marks don't appreciate that.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

It is interesting that Sasha and Naomi get more complaints from fans about "knowing their place" than other women do.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

llj said:


> It is interesting that Sasha and Naomi get more complaints from fans about "knowing their place" than other women do.


I have never heard anyone say that about Naomi... source please.

As for Banks, most negativity was early when she was (admittedly mind you) being an Austin Aries level A-hole to fans just because they would ask her for a picture.

I haven't heard that from her lately, but I do remember that being a turning point for her at least here from what i remember


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

llj said:


> It is interesting that Sasha and Naomi get more complaints from fans about "knowing their place" than other women do.


Im sure its just because they don't have as positive twitters and it has nothing to do with the melanin in their skins


----------



## FSL (Mar 4, 2014)

46 pages commenting on Sasha's little "I'm on my period" twitter tantrum. Like really?

Wrestling is really uninteresting these days...


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

#BestForBusiness said:


> Phil Brooks is an intelligent man, and he left simply because he had zero passion left for the business after getting screwed so many times. He said it wasn't about the money and that he was doing fine, hence why he was able to change his career entirely.
> 
> Another example is Dean Ambrose. He's leaving for the same thing, except he didn't get fucked nearly as hard as Punk did, but he is tired of feeling like a mid-carder, being in the shadow of Rollins and Reigns, and WWE not knowing how to book him. That epic fail of a heel turn was the final straw.
> Alot of wrestlers in WWE don't have the balls to go some place else, as they think that WWE is literally the only wrestling business out there. They settle for it and put themselves through the torment of what typical wrestlers go through in WWE that aren't the big favorites like Reigns and Rollins.
> ...


You accepted a small pay cut but you're not going broke, thats what I meant. These wrestlers are still gonna try to get the best deals they can.

I was in the same position you were, job paid well but everything about it made me miserable and I was combating an illness during most of my time there. While I too took a pay cut there wasn't a huge gap in terms of pay between both jobs.


----------



## Jonhern (Oct 19, 2017)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems*



Laughable Chimp said:


> If that was possible or wouldn't bankrupt anyone who tries to sue, someone other than Sasha would've done it already. Considering the amount of people who've attempted to sue WWE over the years and no one has gone after this, I think its safe to conclude it ain't possible.


just because someone hasn't doesn't mean there is no case against wwe lol. Just look at del rio, he took them to court over the 90 day no compete clause and won. Others have chosen not to since the severance was enough for them. In this case she wouldn't be released and therefore still pulling a paycheck and it won't be out of the moon expensive like a trial would be, it would be with the national labor board. First whiff of that WWE would just settle and release her.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Sasha just unfollowed WWE and followed AEW. I hope Vince makes her sit at home for two years. 

https://wrestletalk.com/news/sasha-...JtW9u2OMUyOWUxXqywVN5sd1C8Ug1zGNpn-gau5bQleew


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

Ambrose and Sasha are only the beginning. Make no mistake, AEW offering the possibility of competitive salaries gives performers an actual financial alternative now. It'd be funny if the last few years of Vince's life is him seeing all these stars bolt. He'll be left with nothing but blonde women and 6 foot 3 Samoan studs in a just a few years. His shotgun booking is finally coming home to roost, and at this point, he's just too old and unadaptable now to put up the same fight like he did back in 97.


----------



## Joe Moore (Dec 11, 2018)

bradatar said:


> Sasha just unfollowed WWE and followed AEW. I hope Vince makes her sit at home for two years.
> 
> https://wrestletalk.com/news/sasha-...JtW9u2OMUyOWUxXqywVN5sd1C8Ug1zGNpn-gau5bQleew



Kindergarden transferred to social media.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems*



Laughable Chimp said:


> Sorry, I just don't see anyone who currently works for WWE who'd be willing to join in this lawsuit other than a few disgruntled employees.
> 
> The ones who'll join in will be the ones who are planning to leave soon anyway or are ex-employees. Most of the current employees won't rock the boat.


I am going by what Tony Kahn said

“Different people, depending on their level of responsibility within the company, will have different deals. And I think that there’s a great opportunity for people to gain full-time employment in this company, not just as a wrestler, but also in the front office. And I think that there were already a lot of people that were very integral in the production today, and getting all these people here, and putting on, what I think, was an exciting first night for us.

We already have a lot of people involved and we’ll definitely be taking really good care of our employees, and also favorable schedule - I don’t want to run down guys with too many dates and too much time on the road. I feel really positive about what we’re doing in taking care of the guys and we have great management. And the guys that are focused on it, Cody and the Bucks, they are very very hands on with the talent and I’m sure that, you know, for us the kind of people we’re bringing in, they’re gonna contribute to the company in a number of ways, so yeah, I think there is a package - a compensation package and a healthcare package - that can be available.”


----------



## Jonhern (Oct 19, 2017)

bradatar said:


> Sasha just unfollowed WWE and followed AEW. I hope Vince makes her sit at home for two years.
> 
> https://wrestletalk.com/news/sasha-...JtW9u2OMUyOWUxXqywVN5sd1C8Ug1zGNpn-gau5bQleew


and following cody and kenny. She should follow john oliver next haha.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems*



Jonhern said:


> just because someone hasn't doesn't mean there is no case against wwe lol. Just look at del rio, he took them to court over the 90 day no compete clause and won. Others have chosen not to since the severance was enough for them. In this case she wouldn't be released and therefore still pulling a paycheck and it won't be out of the moon expensive like a trial would be, it would be with the national labor board. First whiff of that WWE would just settle and release her.


Del Rio's case is very specific since he was unfairly let go due to lashing out against racism. 

By your own logic, what's to stop other wrestlers from threatening the exact same thing to get what they want? If this was how it worked, then everyone would be threatening WWE with a lawsuit if things didn't go their way. Why didn't Neville do so? The fact that no one has done it, nor threatened to do it despite the many law suits and disgruntled employees really suggests to me that such a case isn't possible.

Even Konstantine Kyros, that lawyer who was trying find all the ex-wwe wrestlers he could find to try and sue WWE for concussions didn't bother to try and touch this issue and he still lost.

I'm sorry but the bottom line is that if someone could threaten WWE with a lawsuit over their independent contractor status, someone would've done it already. There's no reason why someone wouldn't have done it by now.


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

llj said:


> It is interesting that Sasha and Naomi get more complaints from fans about "knowing their place" than other women do.


And the ones they want to compare and contrast them with are blondes that Vince incidentally prefers as branding center pieces. Blah.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Some fans have incredible entitlement issues when it comes to certain performers it would seem.

Didn't Brock manage to get out of his no compete clause by threatening a lawsuit as well? I don't know that WWE wants the "independent contractor" label analyzed too deeply in court, so they might just decide it's better to let certain people go than risk it.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Bayley not happy either.

https://www.ringsidenews.com/2019/04/12/bayley-is-also-frustrated-with-wwe/


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

^^
Ringside news is not a credible source.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

bradatar said:


> Sasha just unfollowed WWE and followed AEW. I hope Vince makes her sit at home for two years.
> 
> https://wrestletalk.com/news/sasha-...JtW9u2OMUyOWUxXqywVN5sd1C8Ug1zGNpn-gau5bQleew


That was how it started with Punk too.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

bradatar said:


> Sasha just unfollowed WWE and followed AEW. I hope Vince makes her sit at home for two years.
> 
> https://wrestletalk.com/news/sasha-...JtW9u2OMUyOWUxXqywVN5sd1C8Ug1zGNpn-gau5bQleew


Dayum her husbands fed up as well? I admittedly didn't see that part coming.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

I love all this backstage chaos


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> ^^
> Ringside news is not a credible source.


It's not their story they're quoting Sean Ross Sapp.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hephaesteus said:


> Dayum her husbands fed up as well? I admittedly didn't see that part coming.


I mean if it was my wife and she was causing a scene at work it probably wouldn't make my life too easy. Makes sense.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Let her leave. I get that there are other factors at play here, but the gist of this is basically that she might quit over being asked to lose a match.

I hope she realizes there are about 10 other women who can easily take her spot or even eclipse what she's done.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> It's not their story they're quoting Sean Ross Sapp.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116727161707220993

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116729889166626816Those clowns on that site didn't fully listen on what Sean Ross was saying in his q & a.


----------



## Jonhern (Oct 19, 2017)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems*



Laughable Chimp said:


> Del Rio's case is very specific since he was unfairly let go due to lashing out against racism.
> 
> By your own logic, what's to stop other wrestlers from threatening the exact same thing to get what they want? If this was how it worked, then everyone would be threatening WWE with a lawsuit if things didn't go their way. Why didn't Neville do so? The fact that no one has done it, nor threatened to do it despite the many law suits and disgruntled employees really suggests to me that such a case isn't possible.
> 
> ...


Until it gets decided in court you can't say there is no case, and just because no one has done it does not mean its because there was no case there. There are many other reasons why, including the fact that WWE has been the only game in town and wrestlers don't want to burn bridges with the company that is a monopoly. And that will remain true with AEW around since they are new and there is no guarantee they will be around for a long time. That's a big reason why former wrestlers won't either, and there are of course limits on how long you can wait, so someone like CM punk can't sue anymore.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

The people at WWE don`t work with Sasha the very first time. She is not like Natalya, who takes every hit on her with a smile., and they know that. So they knowed about Sasha`s attitude, but they still made her promises and then played this game with her and Bayley around WM. Sorry, but that is unprofessional as well. 
Also WWE wants the 4HW thing and they cannot do it (good) without Sasha. Sasha and Bayley would be the first one to take bumbs from the MMA girls, before it is on Charlotte and Becky and the final confrontation. Therefore I am pretty sure they give her something right now, and a later time her contract is closer to expire anyway. So if Sasha get`s her will this way within the company, why not. If she got released, why not.
Ofc Vince could turn everything in his company against there, but that could ruin the atmossphere there even more, because people who really work there know what is going on. It is not like Sasha and Bayley declined losing at WM and sabotaged the match or something. Also Alexa got her victory on money.


About the law thing:
Maybe the law in US is much different to europe, but if you try to dry out a contractor/employee in a bizzare way, just to damage him/her, that doesn`t work, so you get the suggestion to make an arrangement. So I highly doubt, that WWE will hold her back for two more years or something.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Imagine being such a WWE mark that you tell a wrestler to know her place, despite putting up shitty booking and broken promises for years.

If more people on the roster had the balls to stand up to Vince the roster wouldn't be a broken wasteland of missed potential.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Strategize said:


> Imagine being such a WWE mark that you tell a wrestler to know her place, despite putting up shitty booking and broken promises for years.
> 
> If more people on the roster had the balls to stand up to Vince the roster wouldn't be a broken wasteland of missed potential.


Imagine being such a wrestling mark that you think publicly complaining about something in your company is the best direction to take when you're unhappy. Or that contracts don't mean shit.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Strategize said:


> If more people on the roster had the balls to stand up to Vince the roster wouldn't be a broken wasteland of missed potential.


In my experience, the real problem in such cases are the backstabbers left and and right from you. Therefore people are too afraid to stand up.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Strategize said:


> Imagine being such a WWE mark that you tell a wrestler to know her place, despite putting up shitty booking and broken promises for years.
> 
> If more people on the roster had the balls to stand up to Vince the roster wouldn't be a broken wasteland of missed potential.


Plus Vince always says he likes when people do this and grab the brass ring.

The funny thing is, he really only likes it when its one of his favorites.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Ger said:


> The people at WWE don`t work with Sasha the very first time. She is not like Natalya, who takes every hit on her with a smile., and they know that. So they knowed about Sasha`s attitude, but they still made her promises and then played this game with her and Bayley around WM. Sorry, but that is unprofessional as well.
> *Also WWE wants the 4HW thing and they cannot do it (good) without Sasha. *Sasha and Bayley would be the first one to take bumbs from the MMA girls, before it is on Charlotte and Becky and the final confrontation. Therefore I am pretty sure they give her something right now, and a later time her contract is closer to expire anyway. So if Sasha get`s her will this way within the company, why not. If she got released, why not.
> Ofc Vince could turn everything in his company against there, but that could ruin the atmossphere there even more, because people who really work there know what is going on. It is not like Sasha and Bayley declined losing at WM and sabotaged the match or something. Also Alexa got her victory on money.


They could always replace her with Alexa Bliss, she came through with the rest of them :bryanlol


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Imagine being such a wrestling mark that you think publicly complaining about something in your company is the best direction to take when you're unhappy. Or that contracts don't mean shit.


Publicly? This was leaked, she hasn't actually said shit.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Strategize said:


> Publicly? This was leaked, she hasn't actually said shit.


Worded that poorly--my bad. Her unfollowing WWE and following AEW is so damn childish. That's not the way you handle yourself.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

bradatar said:


> Worded that poorly--my bad. Her unfollowing WWE and following AEW is so damn childish. That's not the way you handle yourself.


True, but that are just little games. Letting Bayley and Sasha lose to the title, to use them the next day to bring Alexa, over was a childish idea, as well.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

So nobody can deny that Sasha is at least ONE OF the best of her era. When you look at the greatest women's matches in WWE history, Sasha holds like 3 of the top 5 positions and about 6 of the top ten. Several women, including Ronda Rousey, have come out and said that she is the best in the business. So she must rank pretty high on the list of days spent as a women's champion right? Let's take a look:

1. Fabulous Moolah (10,778 days) (Ok hard to count his one, she basically just sat on the belt)
2. Trish Stratus (828 Days)
3. Charlotte Flair (626 Days) (Already?)
4. Beth Phoenix (571 Days)
5. Alundra Blayze (539 Days)
6. Alexa Bliss (508 Days) (She's already in the top 6?) Also....notice a theme yet?
7. Rockin Robin (502 Days)
8. Michelle McCool (496) Days)
9. Wendi Richter (449 Days)
10. Mickie James (445 Days) (No Sasha Yet, but she surely must be coming up soon)
11. Sensational Sherri (441 Days)
12. AJ Lee (406 Days)
13. Melina (398 Days)
14. Ivory (331 days)
15. Nikki Bella (307 Days) Still no Sasha, makes sense there are some big names there that Vince loved
16. Molly Holly (301 Days)
17. Layla (271) (Seriously? layla was champion that many days?)
18. Maryse (265 Days)
19. Eve Torres (260 Days)
20. Victoria (244 days) (Underrated) (Also, done with top 20, no Sasha yet. Probably one of the next few
21. Ronda Rousey (232 Days) (Not bad considering she has only been in the company about 500 days)
22. Chyna (214 Days)
23. Becky Lynch (183 Days)
24. Sable (176 Days) (Sable has spent more days as champion than Sasha? 
25. Jazz (162 Days)
26. Lita (160 Days) (Surprisingly very low in this list, everything was given to Trish)
27. Natalya (156 Days)
28. Kaitlyn (153 Days) (Don't Remember those at all)
29. Naomi (149 Days)
30. Stephanie McMahon (146 Days) (STephanie over Sasha? Well top 30 is over don't see her yet)
31. Bull Nakano (134 days)
32. Carmella (131 days)
33. Paige (119 Days)
34. Jacqueline (117 Days)
35. Candice Michelle (105 Days) (STill no Sasha? but Candice Freaking Michelle?)
36. Kelly Kelly (104 Days) (Oh come on now...)
37. Asuka (100 days)
38. Sasha Banks (82 days) 

Finally!!!! There she is!!!!! one of the greatest performers in women's wrestling history and she ranks below Candice Michelle and Kelly Kelly. If Sasha was ranked like 15th on this list, it would still be a travesty but her fans might not be complaining as much. But 38th?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

People complain when former wrestlers call the roster complacent or just happy to be on the roster, so a wrestler is clearly is upset and wants to be more than just filler, and y'all are mad at the wrestler? lol


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> People complain when former wrestlers call the roster complacent or just happy to be on the roster, so a wrestler is clearly is upset and wants to be more than just filler, and y'all are mad at the wrestler? lol


Fight for your dreams and your dreams will fight for you.

Or sometimes just kick someone in the balls to get it done.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

DMD Mofomagic said:


> I have never heard anyone say that about Naomi... source please.
> 
> As for Banks, most negativity was early when she was (admittedly mind you) being an Austin Aries level A-hole to fans just because they would ask her for a picture.
> 
> I haven't heard that from her lately, but I do remember that being a turning point for her at least here from what i remember


Naomi got tons of hate from people a few weeks back when she got mad about the title being taken from Asuka.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

AEW must have offered Sasha Banks a heap of money for fewer dates to come across.

I'd be finding the nearest EXIT door of WWE too.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

bradatar said:


> Sasha just unfollowed WWE and followed AEW. I hope Vince makes her sit at home for two years.
> 
> https://wrestletalk.com/news/sasha-...JtW9u2OMUyOWUxXqywVN5sd1C8Ug1zGNpn-gau5bQleew





bradatar said:


> Worded that poorly--my bad. Her unfollowing WWE and following AEW is so damn childish. That's not the way you handle yourself.


It's more childish to wish that the company makes her sit at home for two years (more exploitation from a company that already exploits their workers) because...gasp...she unfollowed WWE on twitter and started following AEW. 

Whether you like her or not, she knows her worth and is demanding more. That's commendable. If she could be easily replaced by 10 other people...well, she is asking for release.


----------



## The People's H2O (Jan 21, 2013)

She should. This company's been treating her like garbage ever since she got into a feud with Charlotte.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

:sasha2


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

ONE STEP CLOSER TO KOFI MANIA said:


> Naomi got tons of hate from people a few weeks back when she got mad about the title being taken from Asuka.


But people were also talking about Mandy Rose complaining as well... it didn't seem like it was over the top.

I know that when the DUI thing happened, people were kind of angry, but that was more at the Uso.

Main point is I don't think that what the post was implying is true, because I have never seen naomi get the vitriol Sasha has gotten before


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

HankHill_85 said:


> Let her leave. I get that there are other factors at play here, but the gist of this is basically that she might quit over being asked to lose a match.
> 
> I hope she realizes there are about 10 other women who can easily take her spot or even eclipse what she's done.


Top rated Women's matches since 2015 (According to fan voting on cagematch.net): 

1. Sasha Banks vs. Bayley
2. Sasha Banks vs. Bayley
3. Sasha Banks vs. Becky Lynch
4. Charlotte Flair vs. Becky Lynch
5. Asuka vs. Ember Moon
6. Sasha Banks vs. Becky Lynch vs. Charlotte Flair
7. Asuka vs. Becky Lynch vs. Charlotte Flair
8. Asuka vs. Nikki Cross
9. Sasha Banks vs. Bayley vs. Becky Lynch vs. Charlotte Flair
10. Sasha Banks vs. Charlotte

The Top 3 women's matches of the entire era featured Sasha Banks, along with 6 of the top 10. As a matter of fact, when you look at the top 25, almost every single match has Sasha, Charlotte, Becky, Asuka and Bayley. 

Oh yea and this is including the fact that Sasha hasn't even been given any opportunities the past three years and she still dominates that list. She has only had 1 PPV singles match since the Summer of 2017. She has only had 7 total PPV singles matches her entire main roster run (Compared to 24 for Charlotte). So go ahead and pretend that there are "10 other women that could take her spot". There are only 3 or 4 women on the entire roster that even come close to her talent.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

P Thriller said:


> So nobody can deny that Sasha is at least ONE OF the best of her era. When you look at the greatest women's matches in WWE history, Sasha holds like 3 of the top 5 positions and about 6 of the top ten. Several women, including Ronda Rousey, have come out and said that she is the best in the business. So she must rank pretty high on the list of days spent as a women's champion right? Let's take a look:
> 
> 1. Fabulous Moolah (10,778 days) (Ok hard to count his one, she basically just sat on the belt)
> 2. Trish Stratus (828 Days)
> ...


Yes, I see the theme. She's excellent at what she does. The amount of "days" is warranted for relentless hard work(until she got injured she was one of the most working wrestlers on the roster), in ring skills, promo skills that no other woman has, countless media/signings/charity work, AND *a gigantic fan base among women, men, and especially children. This ALL WHILE BEING A PURE HEEL. *That last fact alone is almost unheard of in this business.

I'm sure she'll wind up a couple spots higher before it's all said and done.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems*



Jonhern said:


> Until it gets decided in court you can't say there is no case, and just because no one has done it does not mean its because there was no case there.


Except it has happened

https://www.wrestlingnewssource.com...st-WWE-Set-To-Fail-Independent-Contractor-Vs/

Raven, Buff Bagwell and Kanyon tried it back in 2008 and lost.

Doubt doing it again will change much



> There are many other reasons why, including the fact that WWE has been the only game in town and wrestlers don't want to burn bridges with the company that is a monopoly. And that will remain true with AEW around since they are new and there is no guarantee they will be around for a long time. That's a big reason why former wrestlers won't either, and there are of course limits on how long you can wait, so someone like CM punk can't sue anymore.


I wouldn't count on shit changing much with AEW... here is your boy Cody talking about unions:



> “We want to make this a better world for wrestling fans by making it a better world for wrestlers. So the first step you have is you up that price point and you take care of your wrestlers more. The more that happens, we can continue to go.
> 
> *A union in pro wrestling -- and that’s this thing that people say all of the time, and they don’t realize it -- a union in pro wrestling would put pro wrestling out of business.* But, with that said, we should be actively working towards some sort of body, and this is outside of what I’m talking about with AEW and as me in the executive role, but we should actively be working to have the happiest talent you can possibly have. Whether that starts as a talent feedback system, or a players’ league, or some sort of body where there’s a complete, transparent communication between those in the office and those in the locker room.
> 
> That’s massively important, especially when you are traveling the world. I think taking those steps, even if they are baby steps, is great.”


Cody is office now, he ain't thinking like one of the boys... thats a fact


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Honestly she should leave, i mean its obvious they don't value her, everytime she won the title she dropped it in her first defense, and for the last year or 2 all they've viewed her as is Bayley's friend. And they completely fucked her feud with Bayley over and just never gave us a payoff or even a fucking match.

Now they had them lose the tag titles and immediately jobbed Bayley out to Alexa the following night and i imagine Sasha will also be jobbing whenever shes back on tv, probably to Dana Brooke.

They've been fucking Sasha over since day 1 on the main roster, they stuck her in that awful fucking stable Team Bad as a lackey to Namoi, fans was chanting for her every week and they continued to keep her as a heel with Naomi and fucking Tamina. Eventually they gave in and turned Sasha face and acted like they was behind her, gave her title reigns but then cut them all short as fuck for Charlotte.

Its pretty simple, if you're a woman in WWE and your name isn't Charlotte, Ronda, Becky or Alexa you're fucked.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

This Sasha threatening to leave thread is more over than most PPV and RAW threads lol. 

This company is awful


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Honestly she should leave, i mean its obvious they don't value her, everytime she won the title she dropped it in her first defense, and for the last year or 2 all they've viewed her as is Bayley's friend. And they completely fucked her feud with Bayley over and just never gave us a payoff or even a fucking match.
> 
> Now they had them lose the tag titles and immediately jobbed Bayley out to Alexa the following night and i imagine Sasha will also be jobbing whenever shes back on tv, probably to Dana Brooke.
> 
> *If you're a woman in WWE and you're not blonde with big tits, you are fucked.*


fixed that for you


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Zappers said:


> Yes, I see the theme. She's excellent at what she does. The amount of "days" is warranted for relentless hard work(until she got injured she was one of the most working wrestlers on the roster), in ring skills, promo skills that no other woman has, countless media/signings/charity work, AND *a gigantic fan base among women, men, and especially children. This ALL WHILE BEING A PURE HEEL. *That last fact alone is almost unheard of in this business.
> 
> I'm sure she'll wind up a couple spots higher before it's all said and done.


Relentless hard work? She has missed more time fixing her boobs than Sasha has total. Sasha has wrestled 10x more matches and has been more durable than Alexa Bliss. Alexa Bliss has ZERO in-ring skills. She hasn't had a single match in her career that has been voted above 7/10. Sasha does the same amount of charity and media and signings as Bliss. Sasha has TONS of young fans that are girl, and this is with the company promoting Sasha probably half as much as they promote Alexa. I'll give you mic skills, although Alexa is very overrated on the mic, she is better than Sasha. And if she was such a "Pure Heel" then how come she has this gigantic fanbase you talk about and wins all of her matches cleanly? 

Take Alexa Bliss's Skill set and place it on a woman who isn't a hot blonde with a nice ass and she would be a NOBODY. Her looks is all she has....which apparently is all you need when you work for Vince McMahon. Tell ya what...when Alexa Bliss learns how to actually be a wrestler and has her first good match, then I'll start taking her seriously. For now, she is literally just jerk off material for guys that have never been with a hot woman before.


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

:lol !!! I hope she does go to aew and they make her lay down for brandy rhodes..!! :lol 

She just came along at the wrong time. She's not as over as Becky and she's nowhere near as athletic as Charlotte. So what do you do with a woman in a division with only two singles titles??? 

I think what really hurt her is all the hype surrounding her in nxt. Fans weren't used to seeing quality women's matches. I think she really started believing she's the best female wrestler wwe has ever seen and that's just not true. 

If you look at the long list of women wwe has right now, to say she's held the belt 3 or 4 times is a blessing!

How many runs has bailey had? How many runs do you think nikki cross will get? Look how asuka has been treated. You think ember moon is gonna get the belt four times?! 

Like really?! What more do you people want?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

njcam said:


> AEW must have offered Sasha Banks a heap of money for fewer dates to come across.
> 
> I'd be finding the nearest EXIT door of WWE too.


*Legally, I'm quite sure they can't do that.... that's called, "tampering". Of course that doesn't mean it hasn't taken place. Cody is smarter than that though.*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> fixed that for you


Well Alexa, Ronda and Becky all have relatively small tits, Charlotte's really the only one who fits that description whos been heavily pushed and favored. 

I mean Dana's blonde with huge tits and shes always been a pathetic jobber her entire main roster run. So tit size isn't really a factor imo, i mean Charlotte was pushed even back when she had small deformed tits in NXT and her early main roster run.

I just think it all comes down to who Vince picks and who he personally wants to push and fuck everyone else. Although i'm sure being blonde plays a factor into certain women getting pushed without a doubt and if they make his dick hard. I mean people can say Alexa's amazing on the mic and a good heel but theres one reason shes so pushed and had so many title reigns, cause shes a hot blonde with a nice ass and Dunn and Vince like to jerk off to her.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Eh Alexa's are pretty big to, especially given her tiny body.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Meh take the tits talk to another forum please.*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Arya Dark said:


> *Meh take the tits talk to another forum please.*


Ha sorry I didn't mean for my throw away line about Vince's type to spark a debate about wrestlers cup size ha ha



Arya Dark said:


> *Legally, I'm quite sure they can't do that.... that's called, "tampering". Of course that doesn't mean it hasn't taken place. Cody is smarter than that though.*


Well they are independent contractors, so I would be curious of Sasha tried to fight that how it would pan out.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Well it would be Cody that would have to fight it since it would be him that was breaking the law and I don't see that happening. He knows how this shit works.*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Arya Dark said:


> *Well it would be Cody that would have to fight it since it would be him that was breaking the law and I don't see that happening. He knows how this shit works.*


I agree though, a start up company wouldn't even try to mess with that. There are always around it anyways like having a wrestling do the talking like oh hey if you can get out of your contract you can always sign here.

that kind of things has alway been going on. Like with HHH when he just re-signed with WCW and was talking about Regal about getting out of his contract or waiting a year to go to the WWE


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Asuka842 said:


> Eh Alexa's are pretty big to, especially given her tiny body.


I wouldn't call Alexa's tits big at all, maybe small isn't the right word either, but her tits definitely aren't big, they look average. Dana and Charlotte now thats what you'd call big tits.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> I agree though, a start up company wouldn't even try to mess with that. There are always around it anyways like having a wrestling do the talking like oh hey if you can get out of your contract you can always sign here.


*Here's an interesting Forbes article about tampering in the world of professional wrestling.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/alfred...pant-tampering-in-pro-wrestling/#74cb403d2a1a
*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Arya Dark said:


> *Legally, I'm quite sure they can't do that.... that's called, "tampering". Of course that doesn't mean it hasn't taken place. Cody is smarter than that though.*


Well Sasha is technically an independent contractor so I'm sure talking with AEW isn't illegal. Now with her contract that doesn't mean she can work for them though without taking care of some things first. The WWE just gets around all this stuff b/c they are just the biggest fish in the pro-wrestling pond and can draw things out so much in courts thats its just easier to follow their rules than try to fight them legally.


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

P Thriller said:


> Relentless hard work? She has missed more time fixing her boobs than Sasha has total. Sasha has wrestled 10x more matches and has been more durable than Alexa Bliss. Alexa Bliss has ZERO in-ring skills. She hasn't had a single match in her career that has been voted above 7/10. Sasha does the same amount of charity and media and signings as Bliss. Sasha has TONS of young fans that are girl, and this is with the company promoting Sasha probably half as much as they promote Alexa. I'll give you mic skills, although Alexa is very overrated on the mic, she is better than Sasha. And if she was such a "Pure Heel" then how come she has this gigantic fanbase you talk about and wins all of her matches cleanly?
> 
> Take Alexa Bliss's Skill set and place it on a woman who isn't a hot blonde with a nice ass and she would be a NOBODY. Her looks is all she has....which apparently is all you need when you work for Vince McMahon. Tell ya what...when Alexa Bliss learns how to actually be a wrestler and has her first good match, then I'll start taking her seriously. For now, she is literally just jerk off material for guys that have never been with a hot woman before.



She's still a million times the professional Sasha is. And never ended someone else's career


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Wridacule said:


> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" /> !!! I hope she does go to aew and they make her lay down for brandy rhodes..!! <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> She just came along at the wrong time. She's not as over as Becky and she's nowhere near as athletic as Charlotte. So what do you do with a woman in a division with only two singles titles???
> 
> ...


She was the most over diva on the roster till they started fucking with her booking wise.

Held the belt 4 times and yet both asuka and bailey have held the belt longer than all 4 of her reigns combined. Much rather one lengthy reign then 4 miniscule ones


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Arya Dark said:


> *Here's an interesting Forbes article about tampering in the world of professional wrestling.
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/alfred...pant-tampering-in-pro-wrestling/#74cb403d2a1a
> *


Good read, also like I pointed out before, since Vince calls his wrestlers independent contractors, can they even get charged with tampering? They can just claim well i am negation my next gig.

It would be like you if you were having work done on your house with a carpenter to claim he or she is tampering because they are trying to book their next gig after they finish your house.


----------



## Jonhern (Oct 19, 2017)

Arya Dark said:


> *Legally, I'm quite sure they can't do that.... that's called, "tampering". Of course that doesn't mean it hasn't taken place. Cody is smarter than that though.*


not this again, there is no such thing as tampering in wrestling, that only exists in other sports because they have a governing body like the NBA or NFL that restricts player movement.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Lenny Leonard said:


> She's still a million times the professional Sasha is. And never ended someone else's career


That was not Sasha's fault GTFO with that BS. Paige even said it was not Sasha's fault and that any bump by anyone would have gotten the same result.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

P Thriller said:


> Relentless hard work? She has missed more time fixing her boobs than Sasha has total. Sasha has wrestled 10x more matches and has been more durable than Alexa Bliss. Alexa Bliss has ZERO in-ring skills. She hasn't had a single match in her career that has been voted above 7/10. Sasha does the same amount of charity and media and signings as Bliss. Sasha has TONS of young fans that are girl, and this is with the company promoting Sasha probably half as much as they promote Alexa. I'll give you mic skills, although Alexa is very overrated on the mic, she is better than Sasha. And if she was such a "Pure Heel" then how come she has this gigantic fanbase you talk about and wins all of her matches cleanly?
> 
> Take Alexa Bliss's Skill set and place it on a woman who isn't a hot blonde with a nice ass and she would be a NOBODY. Her looks is all she has....which apparently is all you need when you work for Vince McMahon. Tell ya what...when Alexa Bliss learns how to actually be a wrestler and has her first good match, then I'll start taking her seriously. For now, she is literally just jerk off material for guys that have never been with a hot woman before.


See this is why you can't have a civil and logical discussion when people talk like this. Now Alexa has zero in ring skills and has 10 times less matches than Sasha. 










Not to mention has to stoop to the gutter to spew vile comments about a female wrestler and her fanbase.












I*'m gonna go the Alexa route after a post like this. She's very intelligent.*

P.S. - Can't wait until she gets inducted to the HOF.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Lenny Leonard said:


> P Thriller said:
> 
> 
> > Relentless hard work? She has missed more time fixing her boobs than Sasha has total. Sasha has wrestled 10x more matches and has been more durable than Alexa Bliss. Alexa Bliss has ZERO in-ring skills. She hasn't had a single match in her career that has been voted above 7/10. Sasha does the same amount of charity and media and signings as Bliss. Sasha has TONS of young fans that are girl, and this is with the company promoting Sasha probably half as much as they promote Alexa. I'll give you mic skills, although Alexa is very overrated on the mic, she is better than Sasha. And if she was such a "Pure Heel" then how come she has this gigantic fanbase you talk about and wins all of her matches cleanly?
> ...


Paige ended her own career since she called the spot. But sure keep blaming sasha for not being a mind reader. Since we dont know how charlotte would act if she wasnt being pushed, you cant wvwn prove that first part.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Lyynch said:


> It's more childish to wish that the company makes her sit at home for two years (more exploitation from a company that already exploits their workers) because...gasp...she unfollowed WWE on twitter and started following AEW.
> 
> 
> 
> Whether you like her or not, she knows her worth and is demanding more. That's commendable. If she could be easily replaced by 10 other people...well, she is asking for release.




If im Vince it’s what I do. She’s under contract. If I let her walk it gives the green light that my contracts don’t mean shit. Sucks to be Sasha, but she could have handled this differently. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

To clarify the Paige thing, because some people here are babbling nonsense, Sasha is not responsible for that. Even Paige herself has said that she wasn't. Paige's neck was screwed even before she made her comeback, her doctors told her that they couldn't guarantee that it'd hold up. It was bound to give out at some point, if it hadn't been then with Sasha, it'd have been sometime else with someone else, her neck was a ticking time bomb just waiting to go off, and that just happened to be when it did.

Got it, strawman nonsense over!!

Also if WWE wrestlers were TRULY "independent contractors," then WWE couldn't do that to them. That label has always been utter bullshit so that Vince can cheap out on providing them with benefits that actual employees are entitle to. Anyone who looks at it has said as much.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bradatar said:


> If im Vince it’s what I do. She’s under contract. If I let her walk it gives the green light that my contracts don’t mean shit. Sucks to be Sasha, but she could have handled this differently.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And if I'm Sasha I take WWE to court and fight it because she is not an employee she is an independent contractor


----------



## Arktik (Mar 21, 2007)

Zappers said:


> See this is why you can't have a civil and logical discussion when people talk like this. Now Alexa has zero in ring skills and has 10 times less matches than Sasha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you stalk every thread about Sasha Banks and attempt to make it about Alexa Bliss? I want an actual answer, because if all you want to do is discuss Alexa that's fine, but go to one of the threads about her.

As far as I am concerned, Vince is treating one of his top talents like garbage and being called out on it. If they do not see her as a star, then let her go to AEW.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> And if I'm Sasha I take WWE to court and fight it because she is not an employee she is an independent contractor




Which she will lose. Waste of her money which she may want to be careful with. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Which she will lose. Waste of her money which she may want to be careful with.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How do you know she would lose? People sue al the time and win to get out of contracts. Not to mention WWE lets people go all the time that are under contract.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> How do you know she would lose? People sue al the time and win to get out of contracts. Not to mention WWE lets people go all the time that are under contract.




See above for the last few times wrestlers try to get out of contracts. What’s Sasha going to use legally? Do you think a judge gives a fuck she dropped fake belts on Sunday? Like seriously. This is real life lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Anyways this is what happens to the everyone gets a trophy generation. Oh no I was booked in my fake match to lose I QUIT. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bradatar said:


> See above for the last few times wrestlers try to get out of contracts. What’s Sasha going to use legally? Do you think a judge gives a fuck she dropped fake belts on Sunday? Like seriously. This is real life lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are right judges dont care about fake belts but they will care about an employee vs independent contractor is. And fighting that would be the way to go and the wrestlers could win in court


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> You are right judges dont care about fake belts but they will care about an employee vs independent contractor is. And fighting that would be the way to go and the wrestlers could win in court




Dude listen to yourself. That’s like making a tb show and an actor suing the director to not release it because his character was killed off. Get outta here lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Anyways this is what happens to the everyone gets a trophy generation. Oh no I was booked in my fake match to lose I QUIT.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its nothing like that, its being promised certain things to get you to re-sign then once you re-sign Vince goes back on his word and fucks her over.

Actors quit movies and tv shows all the time when stuff like this happens

If Vince is not holding up his end of the deal when he promises you something why shouldn't you quit?




bradatar said:


> Dude listen to yourself. That’s like making a tb show and an actor suing the director to not release it because his character was killed off. Get outta here lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That shit happens all the time, LOL Its how characters on TV shows getting written off or killed off

You dont even live in reality nor do you know how the real world works


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Zappers said:


> See this is why you can't have a civil and logical discussion when people talk like this. Now Alexa has zero in ring skills and has 10 times less matches than Sasha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok ok perhaps I exaggerated a bit. Sasha has wrestled like 750 matches and Bliss has wrestled like 500. But add that to the fact that Bliss only does punches and kicks and might mix in a twisted bliss once in a while and Sasha wrestles a much more dangerous style than Bliss, yet has been hurt way less than Bliss proves that Sasha is more durable. It doesn't bother me that Bliss goes in the Hall of Fame...Torrie Wilson already proved that Hot blondes who can't wrestle have a place in the hall of fame. To be fair, Bliss is WAY better than Torrie Wilson, but I'm just making a point. Matter of fact, as an overall personality and entertainment, I kind of like Bliss. I think she is good enough to be a woman's champion. But top 5 combined days of all time? Come on now, that is only because she is hot. 

Apologies for the rude comment at the end of my rant....I, just like Sasha, have come to a breaking point with the way they have booked her the past 3 years so I might get carried away from time to time.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> Its nothing like that, its being promised certain things to get you to re-sign then once you re-sign Vince goes back on his word and fucks her over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




She should have it written into her contract next time. Sort of like what real superstars do. She took the money. She knew what she was doing when she signed her last deal. Just because AEW looks like rainbows and candy over the horizon doesn’t mean you can back out now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> Its nothing like that, its being promised certain things to get you to re-sign then once you re-sign Vince goes back on his word and fucks her over.
> 
> Actors quit movies and tv shows all the time when stuff like this happens
> 
> ...




You’ve clearly never signed a contract before. You’re the one thinking a judge is going to give two fucks how Sasha Banks was booked and think it is okay to get out of a legal document. Listen you yourself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bradatar said:


> She should have it written into her contract next time. Sort of like what real superstars do. She took the money. She knew what she was doing when she signed her last deal. Just because AEW looks like rainbows and candy over the horizon doesn’t mean you can back out now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Verbal contracts are binding by law. 

And yes she can back out now, again this stuff happens all the time when the contact is not holding up to its end of the bargin.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

bradatar said:


> Anyways this is what happens to the everyone gets a trophy generation. Oh no I was booked in my fake match to lose I QUIT.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Big difference between wrestling and acting. If youre a victim of shitty booking, unless youre the rock it kills your marketability. See rusev nakamaru lashley etc etc


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> Verbal contracts are binding by law.
> 
> 
> 
> And yes she can back out now, again this stuff happens all the time when the contact is not holding up to its end of the bargin.




If I’m sitting at the stand I’d like proof that Vince McMahon told Sasha she would win anything. Anything besides Sasha’s word. Again, impossible to prove. Sasha won’t have a damn WORD in that contract that WWE breeched—take it to the bank. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bradatar said:


> You’ve clearly never signed a contract before. You’re the one thinking a judge is going to give two fucks how Sasha Banks was booked and think it is okay to get out of a legal document. Listen you yourself.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are the one who acts like wrestlers have not gotten out of their contracts before lol

If you dont think wrestlers could take vince to court over abusign what an independent contractor is and possoibly even win, then you are clearly delusional. 


Using your logic, unions never would have been created. Because why even fight the way they were being taken advantage of.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hephaesteus said:


> Big difference between wrestling and acting. If youre a cictim of shitty booking, unless youre the rock it kills your marketability. See rusev nakamaru lashley etc etc




Now THAT is a case. I can’t argue with you on that. Hard to prove how much their “value” is and how much WWE affected it though. Especially considering Sasha would have to prove she was a star without WWE...and she can’t do that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> You are the one who acts like wrestlers have not gotten out of their contracts before lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They can take them to court and lose. Wrestlers have gotten out of contracts for legit reasoning or making a deal. Not crying. 

You’re talking in circles. Unions exist to fight exactly what I’m talking about. Wrestling isn’t unionized lmao. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

bradatar said:


> Hephaesteus said:
> 
> 
> > Big difference between wrestling and acting. If youre a cictim of shitty booking, unless youre the rock it kills your marketability. See rusev nakamaru lashley etc etc
> ...


Merchandise, dont know the numbers but i imagine hers went down since her shit booking. She should have access to those numbers


----------



## Jonhern (Oct 19, 2017)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems*



DMD Mofomagic said:


> Except it has happened
> 
> https://www.wrestlingnewssource.com...st-WWE-Set-To-Fail-Independent-Contractor-Vs/
> 
> ...


Reading is key, from the article you linked to:
"Jerry also noted the fact that it's been a long while since the three men worked for the company.

Scott left in early 2003, Chris one year later and Mike never even made it out of developmental and on to WWE TV."
They sued too late, likely why it was thrown out, as you need to file witihin a couple of years for these types of things. 

And another: 
The independent contractor v employee situation has only come up once before in litigation in the long history of the WWE, when they were sued for sexual harassment by former female wrestler Nicole Bass.

Jerry reveals: "The sexual harassment laws, of the United States at least, are purposely designed to protect employees and do not extend to independent contractors.

"However the interpretation given under Title VII of the Civil Rights Act which covers sexual harassment is very broad, as it wants to include in it as many people as possible.

*"So a preliminary issue that came up was whether she was an employee, for Title VII purposes, or an independent contractor.*
*
"She was determined to be an employee.*

"When it went to trial however we got a complete defence verdict and she never got any money, so there was never any further appeal or need to appeal that determination."

Bass was found to be an employee not a contractor in court, but since the rest of the case was thrown out it never went any further. Any judge that looks at wwe will say the wrestlers are employees, not sure why you are siding with a corporation on this.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hephaesteus said:


> Merchandise, dont know the numbers but i imagine hers went down since her shit booking. She should have access to those numbers




Counter: WWE made her value. Her highest numbers in any merch is always as an employee of WWE. Without THEM, she can’t prove value. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

*Re: Sasha Banks personal problems*



Jonhern said:


> Reading is key, from the article you linked to:
> "Jerry also noted the fact that it's been a long while since the three men worked for the company.
> 
> Scott left in early 2003, Chris one year later and Mike never even made it out of developmental and on to WWE TV."
> ...


You asked if it ever has been done before, i showed you that it has, simple as that.

As for the article, there are tons on the internet of people saying they should not be classified as independent contractors, point still stands, to go to court for it, is a battle that unless you have a lot of money, and a lot of time, is not worth doing.

I am not taking any side in this, in fact, I said that Cody is office shows that I think that office sucks, because it is kind of crappy he acts like unions won't work as soon as he becomes an EVP, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I had picked Bayley and Sasha to retain the titles on Sunday. Three seconds after Sasha came out I said, "Well, they are not winning". Sasha has no poker face.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

Arktik said:


> *Why do you stalk every thread about Sasha Banks and attempt to make it about Alexa Bliss? I want an actual answer,* because if all you want to do is discuss Alexa that's fine, but go to one of the threads about her.
> 
> As far as I am concerned, Vince is treating one of his top talents like garbage and being called out on it. If they do not see her as a star, then let her go to AEW.


You just stated clearly. That I stalk EVERY SASHA BANKS THREAD, and make it about Alexa Bliss.

Prove this claim. I'll wait.

Second, I was having a discussion about Sasha Banks about the topic of the thread going back several pages and several posts. Over 30 pages ago we were discussing Sasha. People chose to attempt to spew misinformation about Alexa and Charlotte and other wrestlers today. Discrediting them by saying they are the reason why Sasha is in the state she is in now. That they are the reason why Sasha dosen't have a belt. I joined in and discussed accordingly.

If you don't like my comments and discussion about Sasha Banks and or any other WWE topic, you can chose to ignore me. Much nicer and easier than making slanderous claims that I'm stalking.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

The fact that WWE had them talking about defending the titles on all brands, showing up in NXT repeatedly, interacting with Io and Kairi, etc only for NOTHING to come of it in the end because they apparently changed their minds at the last minute again, shows an astonishing lack of forethought and planning.

This, plus them basically doing the same thing to Asuka, is part of why people crap on them so much. These are no decisions that you should be making at the last minute, it screws up storylines/set-up and it's not fair to your talent to drop this crap on them and give them pretty much no time to prepare.


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

Not sure if this was already posted, I'm not tryna look through the pages, but Sasha unfollowed WWE and Vince on Twitter and is following AEW, Cody, Kenny, and the Bucks.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

L.I.O. said:


> Not sure if this was already posted, I'm not tryna look through the pages, but Sasha unfollowed WWE and Vince on Twitter and is following AEW, Cody, Kenny, and the Bucks.


Yes, someone posted this already. But it dosen't hurt to be repeated. Plus I didn't know about unfollow of Vince McMahon. 

Very interesting indeed.

Was thinking. If Sasha dosen't show (or rather I should say, WWE dosen't use her on TV) on Monday or Tuesday. Then this story/rumor of backstage heat might be very, very real. But if she's not on TV, but they show her picture in the shake up, like where she's going. Then I'm sure everything will be fine.


----------



## Sbatenney (Jul 3, 2018)

I think Triple H sums up Sasha Banks best in this promo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-M2jL7tgqlo

Look the facts are that despite everything people claim, Sasha isn't over as much as you think. there are more than a few times she comes out to very quiet reactions, I don't think her merch sells well and generally some of her matches, you can hear a pin drop during them. Now the IIconics had some surprising high numbers on their t-shirt last year(I believe Meltzer said that) and are a lot more entertaining then Sasha and Bayley, sorry not sorry. They deserve to be champions at the end of the day.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

bradatar said:


> You’ve clearly never signed a contract before. You’re the one thinking a judge is going to give two fucks how Sasha Banks was booked and think it is okay to get out of a legal document. Listen you yourself.


If you signed an unconscionable contract, you get out. In my country I saw so many contracts with "independent contractors" falling together, which were none ...
It is not like WWE are the only ones with that idea.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I think both sides are at fault. Sasha is a little emotional and has an ego, but WWE has fucked her over for the last 3 years. Quitting wouldn't be the financially safe thing to do for her though.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Sasha's merch sells extremely well and always has, and she was THE most over woman in the company in 2015/2016 before they fed her to Charlotte and then did everything possible to cool her off.

The fact that she still gets reactions at all despite years of terrible booking is impressive.

But don't let facts get in the way of bashing her.

Also MOST of the top stars have had egos, it's how they got there.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Sbatenney said:


> I think Triple H sums up Sasha Banks best in this promo
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-M2jL7tgqlo
> 
> Look the facts are that despite everything people claim, Sasha isn't over as much as you think. there are more than a few times she comes out to very quiet reactions, I don't think her merch sells well and generally some of her matches, you can hear a pin drop during them. Now the IIconics had some surprising high numbers on their t-shirt last year(I believe Meltzer said that) and are a lot more entertaining then Sasha and Bayley, sorry not sorry. They deserve to be champions at the end of the day.


So your reasoning amounts to 0 facts a triple h promo that states nothing and your preference of the illconics as reasons they shouldve won? K


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ger said:


> If you signed an unconscionable contract, you get out. In my country I saw so many contracts with "independent contractors" falling together, which were none ...
> 
> It is not like WWE are the only ones with that idea.




In America that isn’t a defense. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Becky just tweeted at Sasha “Fight Me.”

We got worked WF. Cheers to WWE. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Yeah everyone wants to make it cool to hate Sasha but I was just at Mania and there was Sasha merch being worn EVERYWHERE. She still has quite a following despite years of bad booking. 

Shes a little conceded and needs an attitude check at times but she is still a great talent and no way should be getting jobbed out and squashed to Alexa.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Headliner said:


> I think both sides are at fault. Sasha is a little emotional and has an ego, but WWE has fucked her over for the last 3 years. Quitting wouldn't be the financially safe thing to do for her though.


Especially if shes also talking her husband into quitting which appears to be the case.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Last minute changes have happened since the beginning of time with the males, you wanted equality Sasha now stfu and be more professional if the story is true she wanted to quit the company because she had to drop her prop.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

Asuka842 said:


> Sasha's merch sells extremely well and always has, and she was THE most over woman in the company in 2015/2016 before they fed her to Charlotte and then did everything possible to cool her off.
> 
> The fact that she still gets reactions at all despite years of terrible booking is impressive.
> 
> ...


Yeah. I think her merchandise sells fairly well. Most likely in the top ten. Don't think that's a problem at all.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

bradatar said:


> Hephaesteus said:
> 
> 
> > Merchandise, dont know the numbers but i imagine hers went down since her shit booking. She should have access to those numbers
> ...


Fair point but since merchandise sale is in the contract , couldnt an argument be made that by giving her bad booking, they're negatively affecting her contract. Not to say that everybody needs to get to the top, but if youre proven your status should at least be reflected in your booking?


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Becky just tweeted at Sasha “Fight Me.”
> 
> We got worked WF. Cheers to WWE.
> 
> ...


Not sure about that. Becky is good friends with her. Besides, the WWE was working us by saying that one of their employees is a problem backstage? Not sure if that was a smart thing. But then again, it is the WWE we are talking about.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

Sasha's husband indicates she's outta there.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116819032617967621


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Let her go she's shite anyway


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Counter: WWE made her value. Her highest numbers in any merch is always* as an employee of WWE*. Without THEM, she can’t prove value.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL you just made my point, thanks
you lose


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Sbatenney said:


> I think Triple H sums up Sasha Banks best in this promo
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-M2jL7tgqlo
> 
> Look the facts are that despite everything people claim, Sasha isn't over as much as you think. there are more than a few times she comes out to very quiet reactions, I don't think her merch sells well and generally some of her matches, you can hear a pin drop during them. Now the IIconics had some surprising high numbers on their t-shirt last year(I believe Meltzer said that) and are a lot more entertaining then Sasha and Bayley, sorry not sorry. They deserve to be champions at the end of the day.


Brad Shepard gave a 'resounding no' to IIconics merch selling at high numbers. While Sasha has always been one of the top merch sellers since her debut.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> LOL you just made my point, thanks
> 
> you lose




So she can quit the company who made her UNDER CONTRACT with the excuse the company didn’t book her correctly? Please, continue. Dude, I work with my legal team daily and she has no case. I’m not sure what or why you’re arguing this anymore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hephaesteus said:


> Fair point but since merchandise sale is in the contract , couldnt an argument be made that by giving her bad booking, they're negatively affecting her contract. Not to say that everybody needs to get to the top, but if youre proven your status should at least be reflected in your booking?




Yes, but Sasha’s merch has stayed pretty high despite her booming. Being said, Sasha’s legal team wouldn’t be able to provide any evidence whatsoever of her being affected by booking. She has no case. Unless WWE is literally abusing her, I just can’t possibly imagine her winning anything.

Side note, I’m not team WWE here. I’m just pointing out very common legal shit. Sasha has no case despite what fans want so badly. Vince is a spiteful fuck too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bradatar said:


> So she can quit the company who made her UNDER CONTRACT with the excuse the company didn’t book her correctly? Please, continue. Dude, I work with my legal team daily and she has no case. I’m not sure what or why you’re arguing this anymore.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL that you claim she has no case where a precident has already been set, which was pointed out. Your legal team sucks dude


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Lyynch said:


> Brad Shepard gave a 'resounding no' to IIconics merch selling at high numbers. While Sasha has always been one of the top merch sellers since her debut.


Brad Shepard was also the one who spent a while mocking Becky's merch sales on his twitter saying that they were only okay and then...pow, right in the kisser. Not to mention those "_Asuka's leaving this summer_" rumours that plagued reddit and twitter last year. The dude's is a mysoginist prick who takes turns bashing each of the female wrestlers (except one) depending on the week.

So far, the only indicative of merch sales we have are those lists some folks post on the web, which may be fake too.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116821259504050176

:evil


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> LOL that you claim she has no case where a precident has already been set, which was pointed out. Your legal team sucks dude




Which precedent? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> LOL that you claim she has no case where a precident has already been set, which was pointed out. Your legal team sucks dude




You’re using the word precedent wrong but I know what you’re attempting. She has no case because if she attempts to sue at merch sales she has no argument. Jesus, just read. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bradatar said:


> You’re using the word precedent wrong but I know what you’re attempting. She has no case because if she attempts to sue at merch sales she has no argument. Jesus, just read.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL I am not using the word wong. Do you even know what the word precedent means when it comes to a legal term? you have no clue what you are talking about. I am done wasting my time with you


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> LOL I am not using the word wong. Do you even know what the word precedent means when it comes to a legal term? you have no clue what you are talking about. I am done wasting my time with you




Yes a precedent is when a preceding case means you can use its ruling to judge another. You are taking about which case exactly? I’m sorry to waste your precious time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Just send her home, take her completely off-screen, and let her wait out the remainder of her contract. She knew what kind of company she signed up with, it can´t come as a surprise - And WWE needs to set an example, this bs with wrestlers threatening to quit if it doesn´t go their way has to stop.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Dibil13 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116821259504050176
> 
> :evil



*:hglol*


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

yeahright2 said:


> Just send her home, take her completely off-screen, and let her wait out the remainder of her contract. She knew what kind of company she signed up with, it can´t come as a surprise - And WWE needs to set an example, this bs with wrestlers threatening to quit if it doesn´t go their way has to stop.




And this is the response that is correct. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Apparently Bailey wants to leave too according to Sean Ross Sapp, can't blame the both of them. Sasha has never had a title longer than a month and Bailey has also been treated like garbage, especially losing to miss blonde princess on Raw.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Yes a precedent is when a preceding case means you can use its ruling to judge another. You are taking about which case exactly? I’m sorry to waste your precious time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 FFS read the thread it was posted on the last page.


The independent contractor v employee situation has only come up once before in litigation in the long history of the WWE, when they were sued for sexual harassment by former female wrestler Nicole Bass.

Jerry reveals: "The sexual harassment laws, of the United States at least, are purposely designed to protect employees and do not extend to independent contractors.

"However the interpretation given under Title VII of the Civil Rights Act which covers sexual harassment is very broad, as it wants to include in it as many people as possible.

"So a preliminary issue that came up was whether she was an employee, for Title VII purposes, or an independent contractor.

"She was determined to be an employee.



So if anyone sued the WWE on employee vs independent contractor they could easily point to this case as precedent 


So how exactly am I using the word wrong?


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Dibil13 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116821259504050176
> 
> :evil



rusev is one to talk, considering his wife's antics. 


_Those who live in glass houses..._


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

yeahright2 said:


> Just send her home, take her completely off-screen, and let her wait out the remainder of her contract. She knew what kind of company she signed up with, it can´t come as a surprise - And WWE needs to set an example, this bs with wrestlers threatening to quit if it doesn´t go their way has to stop.


Until a huge number of wrestlers stand up against the WWE then the WWE is screwed.

Last thing WWE needs is a bunch of unhappy talent on their roster with the Fox deal starting up soon.

You are having more and more stars wanting to leave or leaving the WWE. Vince won't win if they all stick together. Ambrose is starting the exodus, and talents like Omega picking a start up over WWE is very telling.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Robbyfude said:


> Apparently Bailey wants to leave too according to Sean Ross Sapp, can't blame the both of them. Sasha has never had a title longer than a month and Bailey has also been treated like garbage, especially losing to miss blonde princess on Raw.



*He's just assuming. He clarified it via tweets which were posted a couple pages back or so.*


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> FFS read the thread it was posted on the last page.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So a case they never actually concluded is going to be a precedent? I read this before, but I don’t see it. Not sure why you’re so invested into whether or not she will win a case, but now I’ll say likely odds are she won’t. We’ll see now I suppose now that the husband had to be the mature adult. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Robbyfude said:


> Apparently Bailey wants to leave too according to Sean Ross Sapp, can't blame the both of them. Sasha has never had a title longer than a month and Bailey has also been treated like garbage, especially losing to miss blonde princess on Raw.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116727161707220993

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116729889166626816


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bradatar said:


> So a case they never actually concluded is going to be a precedent? I read this before, but I don’t see it. Not sure why you’re so invested into whether or not she will win a case, but now I’ll say likely odds are she won’t. We’ll see now I suppose now that the husband had to be the mature adult.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The judge said she was an employee not an independent contractor what happened with the other parts of the case are irrelevant. It still sets a precedent and is somethign wrestlers could use to bring up if they decided to sue the WWE to be viewed as employees not independent contractors if Vince wont let them out of their contracts.

It could force Vince to choose.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

bradatar said:


> Hephaesteus said:
> 
> 
> > Fair point but since merchandise sale is in the contract , couldnt an argument be made that by giving her bad booking, they're negatively affecting her contract. Not to say that everybody needs to get to the top, but if youre proven your status should at least be reflected in your booking?
> ...


At this point, im just debating seeing what arguments i can come up with. Honestly, i think wwe lets her go with the standard 6 month no compete clause. Not worth the headache.


----------



## TalkLoudHitHarder (Dec 31, 2017)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*



december_blue said:


> Is there any truth to this?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115642462117167106


better get dr. shelby then


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> The judge said she was an employee not an independent contractor what happened with the other parts of the case are irrelevant. It still sets a precedent and is somethign wrestlers could use to bring up if they decided to sue the WWE to be viewed as employees not independent contractors if Vince wont let them out of their contracts.
> 
> 
> 
> It could force Vince to choose.




The way this is spinning wildly now could say a lot of how this goes down. Personally, I don’t see Vince backing down from her contract. Normally? maybe. With AEW out there, in addition to Sasha’s twitter antics, I think Vince takes her to court. This shit could get good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

I love how people would shit on a superstar and claim they are not as big of a deal as they think and the moment the said stars wants to leave wwe and actually go prove the contrary , the same people are mad. 
If sasha wants she can pull a Neville , wwe's contracts wouldn't stand a second in front of a judge , they are fucked up. The clauses in their contracts are that of an employee and don't fit the conditions of an independent contract. If they go in court the contract get fucked up , period.


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

I dont want to be anti feminist... but you want women to act like men, this will happen bad combination of a woman with a mans ego..they will be more demanding than ever .


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Based Bex trying to get her to stay.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116813610087518212


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

bradatar said:


> birthday_massacre said:
> 
> 
> > The judge said she was an employee not an independent contractor what happened with the other parts of the case are irrelevant. It still sets a precedent and is somethign wrestlers could use to bring up if they decided to sue the WWE to be viewed as employees not independent contractors if Vince wont let them out of their contracts.
> ...


 if he takes her to court he will lose just like with Neville and get himself embarrassed. The court isnt the wwe, Vince might be tough in the little wwe universe , but in the world of justice and law , the rules are different, going to court with sasha is like handing her a win, let her fucking go instead of repeating the Neville mistake. Their contracts are fucked up and made with an ass, it's like they don't even have lawyers there.....God.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Strategize said:


> Based Bex trying to get her to stay.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116813610087518212


 Becky isn't dumb, she knows if the precious and talented people like sasha leave she is doomed to feud with blondes after blonds forever......that's sad tho...


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Strategize said:


> Based Bex trying to get her to stay.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116813610087518212


That plus her little blonde comment from not too long ago tells me shes not too happy about the sitch.
Ultimately i think it comes down to how silver tripa tongue is. Though it seems theyre already gone


----------



## ShiningStar (Jun 20, 2016)

If she was scheduled to job in a 2 on 1 handicap match to Alexa then good on her for protecting not only her charecter and brand but the entire tag team titles credibility's. Nothing say's tag titles are irrelevent more then if the team who had the titles going into WM get's treated to worse then even Riot Squad treatment the night after WM.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

ShiningStar said:


> If she was scheduled to job in a 2 on 1 handicap match to Alexa then good on her for protecting not only her charecter and brand but the entire tag team titles credibility's. Nothing say's tag titles are irrelevent more then if the team who had the titles going into WM get's treated to worse then even Riot Squad treatment the night after WM.


best way to make her quit have her job to the one diva she absolutely hates lol


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room at Mania...*

...as well as back at the hotel in front of one of their rooms, loudly making it known they were unhappy about losing the tag titles.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116838291041472513
My god.


----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod (Mar 13, 2013)

@RyanSatin: “Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday, and back at the hotel in front of one of their rooms, loudly making it known they were unhappy about losing the tag titles.”

“This info is from four different sources I've spoken with the past day. All independent from each other and all came to me about it, not the other way around.”


I don’t know how credible this dude is, but this is probably the funniest wrestling-related shit I’ve read all week and just visualizing it too. I got mad love for Sasha Banks though and hope everything gets sorted out.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

My god is that childish fpalm

Hand in your notice and walk like Neville, don't need to behave like children.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

That's not very icconic of them.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Ot would be funny if thats why they jobbed out bayley to alexa


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*



Ace said:


> My god is that childish fpalm
> 
> Hand in your notice and walk like Neville, don't need to behave like children.


Except that they will not be able to go to an other compagny


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

After the awful booking they had to go through the past 2-3 years I don't blame them.

they finally thought they would get a chance to start the tag division and be a big part in building it and WWE ripped that away from them last minute.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

OK I side with them being unhappy but that just makes you look 5 if true. Give wwe your notice and tell the company where to go. Don't sit on the floor like toddlers ffs


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

ShiningStar said:


> If she was scheduled to job in a 2 on 1 handicap match to Alexa then good on her for protecting not only her charecter and brand but the entire tag team titles credibility's. Nothing say's tag titles are irrelevent more then if the team who had the titles going into WM get's treated to worse then even Riot Squad treatment the night after WM.


Getting beat by a 5 time Women's Champion isn't demeaning, nor was losing the belts at WM to the Iconics. BTW, the Tag Titles were invented to give Bayley/Sasha something to due while the Charlotte/Ronda/Becky took over the entire women's division storylines. And by the looks of it now, it was also to quite down Sasha's complaining.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

They really are heartbroken after been screwed out of yet another opportunity to make the tag titles important. Another set of titles taken off of them and once gain both having short reigns. This company is complete garbage. And if both Sasha and Bayley decided to leave for AEW then I don't blame them.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*



rbl85 said:


> Except that they will not be able to go to an other compagny


 Sasha and Bayley would be snapped up by AEW.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

Did they make snow angels by any chance?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Zappers said:


> ShiningStar said:
> 
> 
> > If she was scheduled to job in a 2 on 1 handicap match to Alexa then good on her for protecting not only her charecter and brand but the entire tag team titles credibility's. Nothing say's tag titles are irrelevent more then if the team who had the titles going into WM get's treated to worse then even Riot Squad treatment the night after WM.
> ...


Her and bayley losing a fucking handicap match to her would have been awful. Bliss is not some monster heel or some super babyface. It would have utterly awful booking. Have her beat either banks or bayley one on one sure but beat both at the same time? God no


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Zappers said:


> ShiningStar said:
> 
> 
> > If she was scheduled to job in a 2 on 1 handicap match to Alexa then good on her for protecting not only her charecter and brand but the entire tag team titles credibility's. Nothing say's tag titles are irrelevent more then if the team who had the titles going into WM get's treated to worse then even Riot Squad treatment the night after WM.
> ...


Well they failed spectacularly if that was the plan and yes losing a handicap match to alexa bliss is demeaning. Though im now assuming that last part was a punishment for the display they put on.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

I do wonder how last minute was the decision of taking the titles off them. I mean, on their Wrestlemania schedule WWE had booked the IIconics to appear in one of their anti bullying rallies the Monday after Mania, but instead they were replaced by Carmella since they were sent to RAW to tape this for WWE.com






So I guess the decision of putting the titles on them didn't come up until the last minute, which may be a factor in why they are so mad about it


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*



Ace said:


> Sasha and Bayley would be snapped up by AEW.


That's not what i mean, WWE would froze their contract.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

What laying on their backs or just sitting up lol? Stupid thing to do though.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

If AEW sign Sasha, Bayley and Asuka, they would have basically destroyed WWE's womens division.

That's two of their best in ring performers and about half their good workers there.

Gutted Io signed with WWE, had she waited a few months she could have been a star with AEW.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Who is this ryan satin and how reliable is he usually?


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

I really think this is why Vince doesn't trust both of them


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*



Hephaesteus said:


> Who is this ryan satin and how reliable is he usually?


 He's a prick but extremely reliable.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

It gets even funnier/more pathetic.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116844690178039809


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

Pathetic af







. Why didn't they bring that energy to Stephanie?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*



Reil said:


> It gets even funnier/more pathetic.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116844690178039809


 I think they were taking the piss, surely can't be serious..


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

Lol I am laughing at the thought of them laying on the floor of the locker room refusing to get up like children protesting to go to their room.

No wonder they are such good friends with the Revival. They probably thought they would get special treatment if they made a fuss like fucking babies. This makes me respect Jinder more. Loses his title, loses his main event spot, jobs weeks and humiliated by legends consistently. Still punches in, remains himble does his job, stays in great condition and doesn't cry.

This outcry by Sasha and Bayley is a bit surprising to me. I do feel they've been misused and overlooked to an extent but they're not in a bad position AT ALL. They are still over, used consistently, treated like big stars, heavily promoted, etc. It's very likely they'll get another run with those titles and that Sasha will get pushed towards a women's singles run because she's been on the back burner. She's starting to seem like a female Aries.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

Man, this news is getting juicier every day. I'm so glad all of this is happening as AEW continues to rise. Can't wait for everyone to start jumping ship. If AEW is seen to be putting out great creative booking and taking care of their superstars then there will be a mass exodus.

NO ONE should be signing a contract after October unless they are in a position where they absolutely have to. Even Becky Lynch. Things are great now but they are going to ruin her this year guaranteed. Especially if she loses to Alexa Bliss. 

WWE needs to suffer.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

But Roman gets all the booing tho


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116633798538670080


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*



Ace said:


> If AEW sign Sasha, Bayley and Asuka, they would have basically destroyed WWE's womens division.
> 
> That's two of their best in ring performers and about half their good workers there.
> 
> Gutted Io signed with WWE, had she waited a few months she could have been a star with AEW.


Imagine if Becky had not won the main event title match at WM. Vince would have been really screwed. :hayden3


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

Is this how WCW was like in their dying days?

Piss poor ratings, unhappy talent, embarrassing stories being leaked.

How is this company still making money? Nostalgia? Is it that strong, the hardcores still around from the glory days of Rock and Austin...


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

The3 said:


> But Roman gets all the booing tho
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116633798538670080


 yea come back at me when hes having no defense title reigns


----------



## CNB (Oct 8, 2006)

*Sasha Banks and Bayley trying to get fired ?*

According to Ryan Satin and WrestleVotes, both women made a scene in the locker room, laid down flat on the Locker room floor in protest to losing the titles.

Sasha then didn’t show up to her Wendy Williams appearance, snapped on holidays and the best thing? 


Not fired! Amazing what external competition does, I don’t agree with their behaviour, but I love the fact wrestlers have more power, they don’t have a union let’s not forget


----------



## Arktik (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*



Ace said:


> Is this how WCW was like in their dying days?
> 
> Piss poor ratings, unhappy talent, embarrassing stories being leaked.
> 
> How is this company still making money? Nostalgia? Is it that strong, the hardcores still around from the glory days of Rock and Austin...


I'm about one more incident away from being done. The way WWE is treating some of my favorite talents is disgusting. I am a huge fan of the Revival and Sasha Banks and they have both been intentionally buried.


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

Satin is pretty reliable. Could still be wrong but IF this story is true...if....

Them fuck 'em. In the real world,childish antics like that get people fired on the spot. Or should be anyway.

Both should be made examples of. And Khan shouldn't pick them up for AEW. What happens when both of them start losing to other talent? They'll do the same thing.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

sara sad said:


> they finally thought they would get a chance to start the tag division and be a big part in building it and WWE ripped that away from them last minute.


They did... they were the first to hold it. That is a big deal (assuming these belts won't be retired in 2-3 yrs). And even when not holding the titles they will be the top face contenders for the titles.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Comparing Roman who is actually presented and treated like the biggest deal of all time to sasha. And the reason Roman got pulled out is because people don't give a shit about him and shit on his match. Rollins got one match against brock as a babyface, and the place went mental when he won. If Roman got that reaction he would have already beaten brock then times.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

The state of them.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*



Buster Cannon said:


> Satin is pretty reliable. Could still be wrong but IF this story is true...if....
> 
> Them fuck 'em. In the real world,childish antics like that get people fired on the spot. Or should be anyway.
> 
> Both should be made examples of. And Khan shouldn't pick them up for AEW. What happens when both of them start losing to other talent? They'll do the same thing.


 They wont book them like complete afterthoughts, the division is thin and adding those two and possibly Asuka would help.


----------



## Brethogan (Jan 29, 2019)

They should get suspended without pay, then have them sit at home like Neville


----------



## Arktik (Mar 21, 2007)

The3 said:


> But Roman gets all the booing tho
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116633798538670080


Roman has been the singular focus on the WWE since Royal Rumble 2015. Him beating Brock was inevitable and he has every reason in the world to trust that Vince McMahon would do everything possible to put him over. 

Sasha has been relegated to a significantly lower status than her talent and fanbase would merit on its own. During her main roster run she has consistently been between the #2 and #4 merchandise seller among women and when it comes to longevity of merch sales the only two in her league were Nikki Bella and Alexa Bliss (Rousey only has one year and Becky didn't take off until after her turn on Charlotte). Charlotte, Carmella and Nia Jax are not moving merchandise sales like she has and they were all pushed in a more coherent manner than Sasha has been.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

Why do you talk about Asuka going to AEW ?


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

There's no way that's real. It'd be an hilarious heel gimmick though. Pretty much Batista's "GIVE ME WHAT I WANT" in gimmick form.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

This just the beginning people, once AEW is up and running and talents have a viable 2nd option then things are going to get very interesting.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

guarantee you there wont be a report of asuka acting like a child because she is a grown ass woman


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Reil said:


> It gets even funnier/more pathetic.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116844690178039809


Oh dear she's not making it any easier but if she's playing the game she better hope she wins.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

A hotshot title change showed them complete professional disrespect. Vince doesn't care about the Women's Tag Division obviously, no planning or storylining necessary if you can just wake up on Sunday morning and chance the outcome. They were lied to. Told for weeks that they were retaining - they were sold a bill of goods about the titles and how they were going to make them important. They went down to NXT to show them off, showed up at a house show to tease match with Sky Pirates. Likely could have happened at San Jose Take Over in June - Bayley is billed from San Jose. 

WWE lies to you to get you to re-sign and then doesn't deliver on their promises. A contract is more than just dollars.


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*



Ace said:


> They wont book them like complete afterthoughts, the division is thin and adding those two and possibly Asuka would help.


I agree that they've been booked like shit but behaving like a spoiled child is pathetic. Yeah this industry is carny and there's been others who should have been reprimanded/fired for not doing their job. 

And I completely agree that Asuka(one of my favorites) got screwed. But notice how there's not any stories about her throwing a fit. Sasha and Bayley should conduct themselves as professionals,do their time and then jump ship ASAP.

If I'm Khan and I hear about ANY talent laying on the floor and being childish then I'm going to have second thoughts about hiring them. Sure they'll initially get a push but what happens when Sasha/Bayley starts to inevitably put others over? Will they behave the same and say AEW sucks blah blah,that's the thing I wouldn't want in my company.

They would be valuable for AEW or any company but their behavior is ridiculous.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

We may need another merger soon.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

wwe are pussy "people are replacable" "we are the brand" "the big league" all this talk , and now they cant back it up the least in the world. A bunch of losers, back it up now and fire them? Nope they wont. Big talk no back up, I think if they ask for their release and shit on wwe all over the place while promoting aew on the internet or pull a Neville they can win. Those wwe contract are as consistent as flowers. A pile of crap


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Imagine wanting someone that is misserable to stay where she is. Some of you guys have 0 sympathy just to defend some multi million dollar company.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*



Taroostyles said:


> This just the beginning people, once AEW is up and running and talents have a viable 2nd option then things are going to get very interesting.


 For the sake of the industry, I hope the succeed. McMahon and his idiotic family have taken the industry down the gutter. 

He was fortunate to strike gold in Hogan, Austin and Rock or he'd be as irrelevant as Steph is to rest of the world today.


----------



## Cas Ras (Sep 8, 2017)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

ProWrestlingSheet is run by the Ex-TMZ guy and has as you would expect from such persons sources, but also no integrity. They are always on corporate line, rather obviously trying to have got relations to the big companies (and not without rewards, for example Paige gave them an interview and they get retweeted by wwe wrestlers).
Sometimes their ways are quite obscure. When there was for example some criticism towards the pointless dressing room scene of Alexa, they even reported that it had nothing to do with with somebody liking hot blonde segments, but that it was Alexas idea to give a tribute to Trish Stratus and the company graciously fulfilled her wish. Which was later refuted by other sources of course and even Alexa felt the need to point out she isn't that much of an idiot.

I don't believe this unless better sources confirm it, it sounds like character assassination to show how silly Sasha & Bayley are and therefore the company is right.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

If true, then LOOOL


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*



Reil said:


> It gets even funnier/more pathetic.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116844690178039809


They are joking, they followed that tweet with this


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116853017528152064


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Sasha Banks and Bayley trying to get fired ?*



patpat said:


> wwe are pussy "people are replacable" "we are the brand" "the big league" all this talk , and now they cant back it up the least in the world. A bunch of losers, back it up now and fire them? Nope they wont. Big talk no back up, I think if they ask for their release and shit on wwe all over the place while promoting aew on the internet or pull a Neville they can win. Those wwe contract are as consistent as flowers. A pile of crap


You do realize that they actually want to be fired so that they can get out right? WWE firing them is a win for them. Them getting Neville'd and being forced to sit out the remainder of their contract without any pay is the last thing they'd want at this point.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*



p862011 said:


> guarantee you there wont be a report of asuka acting like a child because she is a grown ass woman


She is too busy playing Video Games to even give a shit about her booking 

Which makes her 10x More likeable


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> Reil said:
> 
> 
> > It gets even funnier/more pathetic.
> ...


 somebody tweet that sge shat on the floor see who believes it


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*



rbl85 said:


> Why do you talk about Asuka going to AEW ?


Because she's in a similar situation title/booking wise. She spent at least two months hyping up Wrestlemania to Japanese audiences, talking about how proud and excited she was going into the event as champion and represent Japan.

Just for the title to be ripped away from her two weeks before the event with like two hours notice. And then she was thrown into a battle royal on the preshow which she didn't even win. And the title didn't even make a difference in the hype levels for the main event at the end of the day. It was a very weak main event. Hell, Dave rated it lower than the fucking women's takeover match from the previous Friday.

I don't think its a stretch to assume that she is less than thrilled about spending a ton of time hyping up Wrestlemania just to have the title ripped away from her. The difference being that she's a professional, and will just wait out her contract. I don't see her throwing a fit.

But as for if she does leave WWE, AEW is where she's gonna end up. She's close friends with Kenny, and loves living in America.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*



Krin said:


> They did... they were the first to hold it. That is a big deal (assuming these belts won't be retired in 2-3 yrs). And even when not holding the titles they will be the top face contenders for the titles.


Nope they are clearly being split up Sasha thanking Bayley for everything on Social Media and Bayley being squashed by Bliss shows that one of them is moving to Smackdown the ones leaving their brand usually put someone over before they are gone.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

I doubt all of this news is completely accurate. Journalists click baiting all over the Internet. If it's all true though, then like I said before, this shit is juicy.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> A hotshot title change showed them complete professional disrespect. Vince doesn't care about the Women's Tag Division obviously, no planning or storylining necessary if you can just wake up on Sunday morning and chance the outcome. They were lied to. Told for weeks that they were retaining - they were sold a bill of goods about the titles and how they were going to make them important. They went down to NXT to show them off, showed up at a house show to tease match with Sky Pirates. Likely could have happened at San Jose Take Over in June - Bayley is billed from San Jose.
> 
> WWE lies to you to get you to re-sign and then doesn't deliver on their promises. A contract is more than just dollars.


Yeah sorry but no.

Hotshot title changes happen in the business. Plans change. The talent are supposed to respect that and the decisions of the booker.

Unless you can prove that Vince definitively lied to them about his plans but I really doubt he did. More that he changed his mind, which he is fully in his rights to do as the booker.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Sasha Banks and Bayley trying to get fired ?*

Just chat in 1 thread


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

I don't think Neville had this many threads made about him leaving as much as Sasha has had so far, Goes to show how much fans care about whether Sasha is leaving or not.


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

*Re: Sasha Banks and Bayley trying to get fired ?*

Like I said in the other thread,if I'm Khan and Sasha/Bayley just do the jobs,conduct themselves as professionals and do their time then I'll be glad to pick them up. AEW would benefit from them.

But if I hear they're acting like fucking kids then I'm out. They can pull that shit in high school gyms and bingo halls. 

Of course people will say they need to get fired because they have years left on their contracts. Laying on nasty hotel carpet isn't going to help them. Maybe they can do their job and then talk to Vince about being released early. I may be wrong but it worked for Ric Flair in 93.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

So four different sources came up to this dude and randomly said this just for ryans conclvenience?


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

She's unhappy with her status. It probably actually has very little to do with the one loss at Wrestlemania.

Imagine you go to work and you push for a new idea. You practically harass your boss into giving it a chance. It's an idea you are passionate about and know that you can help make it work. So, he lets you implement the idea. You spend a month on it before he just randomly stops by, takes it away from you, and hands it off to the goofballs in the corner who've done nothing but goof off at work for the past few years.

It seems like she wants to do more for the company, but for some reason, they won't let her. Sasha and Bayley should've had the rumored match with Trish and Lita. It would have solidified them as champions and a long reign might have given the women's titles some meaning. But, they're already relegated to just another insignificant strap that'll change hands every few weeks at the whim of an out-of-touch micromanaging dictator.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*



Laughable Chimp said:


> Yeah sorry but no.
> 
> Hotshot title changes happen in the business. Plans change. The talent are supposed to respect that and the decisions of the booker.
> 
> Unless you can prove that Vince definitively lied to them about his plans but I really doubt he did. More that he changed his mind, which he is fully in his rights to do as the booker.


So you are telling me that Sasha does not have every right to be mad if she was told hey you will keep this titles for 6 months if she agreed to sign and then as soon as she does he goes back on that? If my boss promised me something and then did not follow through, I ain't staying in that job that is for sure.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

This is AEW's "possible" potential as it stands right now as far as talent that matters:

Asuka
Sasha Banks
Bayley
Andrade Cien Almas
The Revival
Dean Ambrose 
CM Punk?

They've all complained. Right now it's all fantasy that they all go to AEW, but it seems more and more real every day as Vince continues to be Vince.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> A hotshot title change showed them complete professional disrespect. Vince doesn't care about the Women's Tag Division obviously, no planning or storylining necessary if you can just wake up on Sunday morning and chance the outcome. They were lied to. Told for weeks that they were retaining - they were sold a bill of goods about the titles and how they were going to make them important. They went down to NXT to show them off, showed up at a house show to tease match with Sky Pirates. Likely could have happened at San Jose Take Over in June - Bayley is billed from San Jose.
> 
> WWE lies to you to get you to re-sign and then doesn't deliver on their promises. A contract is more than just dollars.


Maybe they are winning the titles back in San Jose, if they stay together


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Sasha Banks and Bayley trying to get fired ?*

Laid down flat on the locker room floor? Lol I hope this is a joke...


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Laughable Chimp said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> > wwe are pussy "people are replacable" "we are the brand" "the big league" all this talk , and now they cant back it up the least in the world. A bunch of losers, back it up now and fire them? Nope they wont. Big talk no back up, I think if they ask for their release and shit on wwe all over the place while promoting aew on the internet or pull a Neville they can win. Those wwe contract are as consistent as flowers. A pile of crap
> ...


 no the wwe clearly sold itself as the brand , the big league the place where no one is necessary and everyone can be replaced. So when an employee is clearly trying to get himself fired they should prove why there is no bullshit in their company and fire them....that's how you carry your balls and show people you don't give a fuck


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*



ONE STEP CLOSER TO KOFI MANIA said:


> So you are telling me that Sasha does not have every right to be mad if she was told hey you will keep this titles for 6 months if she agreed to sign and then as soon as she does he goes back on that? If my boss promised me something and then did not follow through, I ain't staying in that job that is for sure.


Firstly, we don't know if Vince ever promised that to her. Sasha seemed to think she was holding on to the titles longer but for all we know Vince never told her so.

Secondly, did Sasha sign her contract based on this? 

Thirdly, I think if both of the above are true, she definitely has the right to be frustrated, but I think she should also respect the booker and his intentions even if she doesn't agree with it. If she wanted out, she should've done it professionally instead of throwing a hissy fit and laying on the floor in protest like a 5 year old.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116821259504050176
Rusev's contribution :lmao


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

If this is true then it's not great behaviour, but I can understand why they'd be upset. I don't think they're unhappy because they had to lose a match, it's about more than that. Both of them give their all for the company and at almost every opportunity they're overlooked for less talented wrestlers. They probably feel like all their hard work is for nothing.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

Give the biggest B&TCH and the GEEK on the Roster their walking papers.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

They trying to get fired. Great get out of here I don't give a fuck how you do it , just walk away.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Sasha Banks and Bayley trying to get fired ?*



patpat said:


> no the wwe clearly sold itself as the brand , the big league the place where no one is necessary and everyone can be replaced. So when an employee is clearly trying to get himself fired they should prove why there is no bullshit in their company and fire them....that's how you carry your balls and show people you don't give a fuck


This is some broken ass logic dude. How the fuck does firing people who want to be fired is a win for them and makes the company look bad?

There is literally no worse position for the talent to be in than to not be able to work and not get pay. So why not do this?


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

many talent get treated like crap but keep trucking forward to show their worth and dont act like little babies 

took samoa joe 2+ years on main roster to get his first title before that he loss to every top guys from brock,aj,roman,rollins


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*



Laughable Chimp said:


> Firstly, we don't know if Vince ever promised that to her. Sasha seemed to think she was holding on to the titles longer but for all we know Vince never told her so.
> 
> Secondly, did Sasha sign her contract based on this?
> 
> Thirdly, I think if both of the above are true, she definitely has the right to be frustrated, but I think she should also respect the booker and his intentions even if she doesn't agree with it. If she wanted out, she should've done it professionally instead of throwing a hissy fit and laying on the floor in protest like a 5 year old.


No if someone promises you something and does not follow through why would you say in that job? If they promised her something and went back on it proves they can't be trusted. It shows they clearly don't value her enough to stick to their promises if she was promised something.

We don't know if this is true and whilst I don't agree with her method if true, if she was promised something and lied to or they went back on it she is well within her rights to tell them to fuck off.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*



Reil said:


> It gets even funnier/more pathetic.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116844690178039809



Doesn't sound real.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

Yes, by all mean go to a company along with all the other rumor wrestlers. A company, that isn't even a company. No roster, no storylines, no fanbase, no TV rights, ................. Impact looks like WCW compared to them.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116821259504050176


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Krin said:


> Lol I am laughing at the thought of them laying on the floor of the locker room refusing to get up like children protesting to go to their room.
> 
> No wonder they are such good friends with the Revival. They probably thought they would get special treatment if they made a fuss like fucking babies. This makes me respect Jinder more. Loses his title, loses his main event spot, jobs weeks and humiliated by legends consistently. Still punches in, remains himble does his job, stays in great condition and doesn't cry.
> 
> This outcry by Sasha and Bayley is a bit surprising to me. I do feel they've been misused and overlooked to an extent but they're not in a bad position AT ALL. They are still over, used consistently, treated like big stars, heavily promoted, etc. It's very likely they'll get another run with those titles and that Sasha will get pushed towards a women's singles run because she's been on the back burner. She's starting to seem like a female Aries.


 that's the best way to stay a fucking jobber your whole life , and yes kinder wont complain since he is a fucking jobber that wwe mindlessly pushed to that spot to try to do something with the Indian market and dropped him like crap when it failed. 
Even Drew talked about staring to get piss when his character was going nowhere and was only satisfied when he got a reigns rivalry. 
The mentality of jinder gets you nowhere in the business


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

Kinda pathetic if true. I get being upset, but lying on the floor sulking? Cancelling TV appearances? Makes them look like petulant children who take themselves way too seriously.

Bayley & Sasha have always been featured players in WWE. Whether they were champions or not- and they've had several runs at it- they've always had TV time and a level of prominence. Shit, Sasha's coming off a singles PPV match with Ronda Rousey at the Royal Rumble. They had the historic moment of becoming first women tag champs- no matter what happened after that, they were the first. You can't win and be on top all the damn time. Be professional.

Wrestlers that have more legitimate gripes. People like Mickie James. Still on top of her game, works and looks great- is a jobber to make up the numbers. Asuka- went from champ going into Mania, to the pre-show battle royal where she wasn't even a final competitor.

Bayley & Sasha just walked into Mania as champions on the main card. Childish fucking drama queens. Can't wait to hear the stories of Daniel Bryan and Bobby Lashley crying about their losses and not showing up to work. Oh wait, that won't happen because they're adults who aren't marks for themselves.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

Has no one considered if Sasha and Bayley are acting out and being unprofessional that maybe it's a ploy to get fired? Sasha cancelled her appearance on the Wendy Williams show at the last minute to go on vacation, now WWE can't trust her to go shill their products anymore. Being disruptive backstage got Enzo and Cass fired and they were making WWE around as much money as Sasha in merch sales. Sasha just re-signed with WWE last Summer, if they stuck with their normal 3 year deals, being quiet about it like Neville would have her sitting at home for 2 years; coming to work and fucking shit up could get her released much sooner.

If I were her, the next time they put me in a ring against Alexa, I'd pull an HBK against Hogan and comically oversell all her shit, the next time they gave me a live mic pipe bomb, the next promotional appearance I'm shitting all over the company. She could get released in no time.


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

I'm not sure this can be true, because there's no evidence especially in hotel part, I'm sure with current technology era, everyone who cross by will take the video or picture of them who act like 5


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

Everyone watch Sasha & Bayley's WM entrance again.

Even the inflatable arm-flailing men didn't work. They knew, .... they knew. :duck


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*



Ucok said:


> I'm not sure this can be true, because there's no evidence especially in hotel part, I'm sure with current technology era, everyone who cross by will take the video or picture of them who act like 5


WWE generally rents out entire hotels and are very strict on recordings during it.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

I believe this 100%.


Curious about when their contracts expire. Because when I read the news earlier, I searched and supposedly, both their contracts expired in 2018 but I also read that Sasha renewed. I would assume Bayley did, too, which makes me question why. There was literally nothing done with them that would establish "good faith" in the company but perhaps it was a matter of not really having anywhere else to go. That's clearly not the case now.


Hopefully they can get out of their contracts but I'm not expecting it. WWE will either sell them some more bullshit or have them sit out the remainder, which is pathetic.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Has no one considered if Sasha and Bayley are acting out and being unprofessional that maybe it's a ploy to get fired?



This makes lots of sense. 


However, it could also be that Sasha has simply voiced her displeasure to Vince and the other big higher ups, telling them she's decided to sit out the rest of her contract (and we all know that, given her age, she could afford a battle of attrition against them. So let them try and freeze her contract and see how it fares for them) and after the meeting, personnel backstage have been instructed to spread false rumors to the press so as to paint her and her immediate environment in a bad light so that other companies may not want to sign her and to turn the fans against her before the issue grows out of proportion. I wouldn't put this past them given how ruthless they've shown they can be.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

RockOfJericho said:


> She's unhappy with her status. It probably actually has very little to do with the one loss at Wrestlemania.
> 
> Imagine you go to work and you push for a new idea. You practically harass your boss into giving it a chance. It's an idea you are passionate about and know that you can help make it work. So, he lets you implement the idea. You spend a month on it before he just randomly stops by, takes it away from you, and hands it off to the goofballs in the corner who've done nothing but goof off at work for the past few years.
> 
> It seems like she wants to do more for the company, but for some reason, they won't let her. Sasha and Bayley should've had the rumored match with Trish and Lita. It would have solidified them as champions and a long reign might have given the women's titles some meaning. But, they're already relegated to just another insignificant strap that'll change hands every few weeks at the whim of an out-of-touch micromanaging dictator.


if you think being champs is the only way to contribute to a division then there are many people wasting their time


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

p862011 said:


> many talent get treated like crap but keep trucking forward to show their worth and dont act like little babies
> 
> took samoa joe 2+ years on main roster to get his first title before that he loss to every top guys from brock,aj,roman,rollins


 yeah and remind me what happened when he got his first title , the US title? He is still a fucking jobber that loses even more than before and is still treated like shitm wwe isnt njpw , winning in wwe means nothing if the booking doesn't follow because their titles have no value lol.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Nobody finds it weird that not o e of these journalists have yet to verify this story? If so many people are telling it, wouldnt they go to more than satin?


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

not the best way the protest I will admit lol.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*



Laughable Chimp said:


> Thirdly, I think if both of the above are true, she definitely has the right to be frustrated, but I think she should also respect the booker and his intentions even if she doesn't agree with it. *If she wanted out, she should've done it professionally instead of throwing a hissy fit and laying on the floor in protest like a 5 year old.*



Seems like a professional approach was taken.



From the reports I read, she outright told them she wanted to leave. What other way is there to express you want out?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

honestly, reading things like this makes me happy. it lets me know there are performers(sasha and bayley in this instance) in the wwe who take what they do extremely seriously, and aren't just being a robot to get a check. when i watch wrestling, i want to believe that the wrestlers believe.


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*



Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> I believe this 100%.
> 
> 
> Curious about when their contracts expire. Because when I read the news earlier, I searched and supposedly, both their contracts expired in 2018 but I also read that Sasha renewed. I would assume Bayley did, too, which makes me question why. There was literally nothing done with them that would establish "good faith" in the company but perhaps it was a matter of not really having anywhere else to go. That's clearly not the case now.
> ...


My guess? Last year there was nowhere else to go. Sure things were crap, but the pay difference between WWE and even the biggest indie shows are going to be enormous. 

But then AEW happened. And there has been a strong indication that they want to have a developed woman's division right out of the gate. Someone with as much prominence and proven ability to sell merch like Sasha Banks could probably get a deal nearly as good or possibly even better than her one with WWE. But that's going to be predicated on getting into the division early when being a recognizable face would matter more and before there is a chance for home grown talent to become entrenched.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> I believe this 100%.
> 
> 
> Curious about when their contracts expire. Because when I read the news earlier, I searched and supposedly, both their contracts expired in 2018 but I also read that Sasha renewed. I would assume Bayley did, too, which makes me question why. There was literally nothing done with them that would establish "good faith" in the company but perhaps it was a matter of not really having anywhere else to go. That's clearly not the case now.
> ...


I assume they signed for those tag team belts. They wanted to be pioneers behind that. If that story is true it sounds like they finally snapped upon finding out about losing the belts. Likely alcohol involved too.


----------



## Whacker (Feb 7, 2015)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

I can't read 9 more pages of this, but let me float this one idea...

What if this is all staged to set up a main roster showdown between Sasha and Bayley. We all know the product is garbage between WM and Survivor Series. Maybe someone wised up and put in motion the match we've all been waiting for. Bayley confronts Sasha for leaving her to fight Bliss alone. Sasha blows up at Bayley for laying down and taking the crap "opportunities" they get at work. 

Mega powers explode. 

Sauce it!


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

p862011 said:


> if you think being champs is the only way to contribute to a division then there are many people wasting their time


If you think that's what I was saying, then reading comprehension isn't your strong suit.


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*



Whacker said:


> I can't read 9 more pages of this, but let me float this one idea...
> 
> What if this is all staged to set up a main roster showdown between Sasha and Bayley. We all know the product is garbage between WM and Survivor Series. Maybe someone wised up and put in motion the match we've all been waiting for. Bayley confronts Sasha for leaving her to fight Bliss alone. Sasha blows up at Bayley for laying down and taking the crap "opportunities" they get at work.
> 
> ...


The eternal problem with the "all the back room news is a work" hypothesis is that WWE writers have repeatedly shown themselves too stupid to be able to write something like that convincingly.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

even if banks is somewhat of a bitch, i can't blame her for having had enough. she was over as fuck, and is one of the top female wrestlers they got, but obviously,she rubbed one of the mcmahon's(probably steph)the wrong way, and because of that she never got the push she should have. same thing with bayley. having to drop the belts to a broke woman's laycool would bother me too if i was them. alexa bliss isn't half as talented either, and has been pushed to the moon for years, so i'm sure that's eating away at her as well.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

Whacker said:


> I can't read 9 more pages of this, but let me float this one idea...
> 
> What if this is all staged to set up a main roster showdown between Sasha and Bayley. We all know the product is garbage between WM and Survivor Series. Maybe someone wised up and put in motion the match we've all been waiting for. Bayley confronts Sasha for leaving her to fight Bliss alone. Sasha blows up at Bayley for laying down and taking the crap "opportunities" they get at work.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say that's completely out of the question. Sami Zayn saying "I'm not looking forward to coming back" weeks prior to his return was likely a work to build the current character he has. Revival constantly work fans online. I also believe Dean Ambrose leaving is a work.

This may be the only way they know how to engage their audience now, through fake rumors and breaking kayfabe since they fail at writing the actual show. Guess time will tell but I wouldn't be shocked.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*



Hephaesteus said:


> I assume they signed for those tag team belts. They wanted to be pioneers behind that. If that story is true it sounds like they finally snapped upon finding out about losing the belts. *Likely alcohol involved too.*



Yeah, that's a tremendous reach. 



A girl that passionate about wrestling, who clearly wears her heart on her sleeve, certainly wouldn't need alcohol to react this way to what she perceives to be a sign of failure.


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*



Reil said:


> WWE generally rents out entire hotels and are very strict on recordings during it.


With act like that, I'm sure it will attract anyone and try to record it.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

Matthew Castillo said:


> Whacker said:
> 
> 
> > I can't read 9 more pages of this, but let me float this one idea...
> ...


Could be their idea (Sasha and Bayley). I'm inclined to believe Sami's current gimmick of being a disgruntled worker is mostly a work and as I said earlier, he was doing interviews prior to his return leading up to that which were "out of character".

The Revival are also over with the internet crowd and have made all sorts of cryptic things playing up to them leaving the company but lately they've been singing a different tune, talking about how "life is good" and how excited they were about competing at Mania and probably knocking out the Bret stalker. 

There is lot of reason to believe it's a work. It's it isn't just lmao @ the level of entitlement from these two.


----------



## Christian 99 (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

Christian lost the belt world in two days and they complain about this


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*



Ace said:


> Is this how WCW was like in their dying days?
> 
> Piss poor ratings, unhappy talent, embarrassing stories being leaked.
> 
> How is this company still making money? Nostalgia? Is it that strong, the hardcores still around from the glory days of Rock and Austin...


The Attitude Era along with other better periods of the company hooked us, and made many lifelong fans.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

If this is indeed true it makes me even happier they lost the belts. What fucking children.


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

should have sent Nia to sit on them to teach them a lesson.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

"Heard from a few sources..." = I am making shit up.


----------



## sky_queen3 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*



p862011 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116821259504050176




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116851225197039616
I have mixed feeling on the whole thing with Sasha (and now Bayley apparently) but this made me chuckle.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

Sounds made up to me. It's like his sources are testing how ridiculous they can make this story and still have people buy it.



Ace said:


> If AEW sign Sasha, Bayley and Asuka, they would have basically destroyed WWE's womens division.
> 
> That's two of their best in ring performers and about half their good workers there.
> 
> Gutted Io signed with WWE, had she waited a few months she could have been a star with AEW.


The absence of those three would barely be felt. Asuka is hardly on TV as it is and the other two have been trapped in tag matches for the last year. Becky, Ronda, Charlotte and Bliss are the cornerstones of the division. They're the ones WWE really doesn't want to lose.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

Awwwe should we get them a safe room with diapers and a binkie ?


----------



## waylonmercylives? (Jan 21, 2019)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

Well, my first thought is disappointment if this is true. Although I'm a fan of Banks and Bayley, this isn't the way in which you handle your grievances. That is to say, this is childish behavior. I mean, this is how a petulant child would react to a situation in an attempt to get their way with their parents. Spoiled? I don't know. But, Banks isn't showing that she's a young mature woman.

Correct me if I'm wrong, Mr. MaMahon didn't entirely support the idea to have new women's tag team titles to begin with. However, after further consideration, he made Banks and Bayley the inaugural champions at the Elimination Chamber PPV. So, I'm confused... What's the crux of their argument? Are they upset that their tag team reign was less than two months? Or, are they peeved at the attention Mr. MaMahon gives to Lynch and blonde haired female wrestlers?

How long did they think that their first tag team reign was going to last? I mean, as long as you remain a tag team, you can challenge for them again in the future.

:hmmm

I wonder if this is a work and the point is to turn them heel. Or, are they trying to get themselves moved to Smakdown and away from Bliss. In my opinion, Banks definitely wants out of Raw and will be predictably moved to Smakdown. In that case, you might as well move Bayley from Raw too.





> We've all heard how motivated Vince McMahon is to keep talent from leaving. Sasha would not only instantly be a main eventer for AEW's women’s division, but poaching one of the Four Horsewomen WWE's marketed their Women's Evolution around would be a major coup for the Khans & The Elite. There's no time like the present to plant the seed in the minds of fans & management that you're investigating working with Cody Rhodes & The Young Bucks.
> 
> Randy Orton was rumored to have done the same thing - albeit less publicly. That was deemed a shrewd negotiating tactic. Why shouldn't Sasha do the same... with a little millennial twist?


https://www.cagesideseats.com/wwe/2...follow-follow-aew-fuel-rumors-unhappy-booking


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

yeahright2 said:


> Just send her home, take her completely off-screen, and let her wait out the remainder of her contract. She knew what kind of company she signed up with, it can´t come as a surprise - And WWE needs to set an example, this bs with wrestlers threatening to quit if it doesn´t go their way has to stop.





bradatar said:


> And this is the response that is correct.


People - after temperament cooled down - try to sort out things. Or they make a deal, like your president used to say.
So far, Sasha dropped the title at WM. Also Alexa got her victory on monday. (Plz don`t start argumenting, like that very strange (I watched 5 mins, eek) TV show would be something Vince seriously cares about.). There has nothing happened one could not repair.




Strategize said:


> Based Bex trying to get her to stay.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116813610087518212


A small feud with Becky, (incl. final a loss), would be a very different to the thing they ordered her on weekend. Maybe a way to bring her back in good terms.




ShiningStar said:


> If she was scheduled to job in a 2 on 1 handicap match to Alexa then good on her for protecting not only her charecter and brand but the entire tag team titles credibility's. Nothing say's tag titles are irrelevent more then if the team who had the titles going into WM get's treated to worse then even Riot Squad treatment the night after WM.


I still got the impression, that Bayley and Sasha were obvisouly unhappy about the decision and Vince wanted to teach them a lesson with that handicap crap. Protecting the own character is not necessary a bad thing. Natalya regrets that fart gimmick til today (check that photo confrontation thing on network) and you guys bring that up til today.




Zappers said:


> Getting beat by a 5 time Women's Champion isn't demeaning,


You still wanna discuss Alexa winning a handicap match against Bayley & Sasha clean would be a good idea? Come on. Sasha was 4 times women champ and she and Bayley had at least something like a match with Rousey. Rousey tread down Alexa Bliss like an insect, so stop that 5 times women champ logic, please.



Zappers said:


> BTW, the Tag Titles were invented to give Bayley/Sasha something to due while the Charlotte/Ronda/Becky took over the entire women's division storylines. And by the looks of it now, it was also to quite down Sasha's complaining.


They got the tag title also, to make it easier to convince them for throwing their bodies for Rousey, I guess. The whole Rousey stunt is a source for many problems in WWE. For example everybody (incl. Alexa) worked on bringing her over, while she couldn`t return the favor. Now she pauses/is gone anyway.

WWE used the Boss&Hug to bring IIconics over (Bayley took the pin) and now they shall be teached a lesson by bringing somebody else over in a handicap match the very next day. Seriously, if you put aside it is Alexa, do you seriously think that was a good idea? Because I got the impression you do.


----------



## Cas Ras (Sep 8, 2017)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

Just something light-hearted for a change I saw on twitter 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116844794041589767
Btw. mods, where can I hand in my protest that my thread with the Observer and Fightful reports got merged in for a same topic, but this Satin tweet seriously has its own thread


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

Waiting to be told Sasha is acting mature and her lawsuit will win. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

If this is true then this is childish as all hell. I get that they're upset at how they've been handled but come on. Let's not be kids about it.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

Did anyone find any links to the source what Ryan Satin saying?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

Thats a hilarious visual. If they did leave they would be more interesting in Impact imo. But AEW will pay more so that probably what gets picked.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*



Dibil13 said:


> Sounds made up to me. It's like his sources are testing how ridiculous they can make this story and still have people buy it.
> 
> 
> 
> The absence of those three would barely be felt. Asuka is hardly on TV as it is and the other two have been trapped in tag matches for the last year. Becky, Ronda, Charlotte and Bliss are the cornerstones of the division. They're the ones WWE really doesn't want to lose.


Who are they going to face? Lacey Evans, Lana and Naomi?

Those 3 (Ronda is gone and she isn't going to return full time) would flounder without good opponents to work with and the so called revolution will look even worse.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ger said:


> People - after temperament cooled down - try to sort out things. Or they make a deal, like your president used to say.
> 
> So far, Sasha dropped the title at WM. Also Alexa got her victory on monday. (Plz don`t start argumenting, like that very strange (I watched 5 mins, eek) TV show would be something Vince seriously cares about.). There has nothing happened one could not repair.
> 
> ...




See this is all wrong after her husbands post and finding out they were lying around like children. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*



Strategize said:


> There's no way that's real. It'd be an hilarious heel gimmick though. Pretty much Batista's "GIVE ME WHAT I WANT" in gimmick form.


To bad, we got no real journalism regarding actual wrestling news.

I trust some dudes about getting information what happened in past, but about the actual news I don`t trust anyone.

All of that could be a work. 
Also it could be, there were some problems and WWE started the rumour machine against Sasha, to show some power. Beside some people ofc, who make a living from spreading rumours.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*



Punk_316 said:


> The Attitude Era along with other better periods of the company hooked us, and made many lifelong fans.


 AE and RA era would have grabbed me, if I came across it during the PG era I would so take the piss out of WWE and their fans.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*



Ace said:


> Who are they going to face? Lacey Evans, Lana and Naomi?
> 
> Those 3 (Ronda is gone and she isn't going to return full time) would flounder without good opponents to work with and the so called revolution will look even worse.




Someone else realizes this women’s takeover is based around 3 women. One who won’t even be around til who knows. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*



bradatar said:


> Someone else realizes this women’s takeover is based around 3 women. One who won’t even be around til who knows.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Exactly, once they run out of decent opponents those 3 are going to flounder so badly.

Who the fuck wants to watch Becky/Charlotte/Alexa vs Carmella/Lana/Naomi or whoever else there is.

This crap was never sustainable with how shit they book their next rung down. They are so fucking thin when it comes to decent in ring performers in that division.

Fuck, I hear the main was pretty average and you know they would of had weeks of rehearsing that match.


----------



## Arktik (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*



Dibil13 said:


> The absence of those three would barely be felt. Asuka is hardly on TV as it is and the other two have been trapped in tag matches for the last year. Becky, Ronda, Charlotte and Bliss are the cornerstones of the division. They're the ones WWE really doesn't want to lose.


Who are they going to have good matches with if Asuka, Bayley and Sasha all leave? I don't see Vince making Kairi or Io into credible members of the main roster either, so who actually carries the work rate? Charlotte and Becky are both very good, but Alexa Bliss can barely get to a decent match even with the best wrestlers in the divison, put her up against the less talented workers and its a recipe for disaster.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

Some of the replies on here are downright sad. How do you shame someone for wanting to leave a company that has no respect for them? Doesnt matter if you like her or not but its a fact that Sasha has had one of the larger fanbases in the women’s division and had they sustained her popularity instead of trying to cool her off she would probably be the most over woman in the company. Imagine being as popular as she was and wasted in the prime of your career. Evidently alot of you would be completely fine with that.

Theres nothing wrong with knowing your worth and betting on yourself.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*



Ace said:


> Exactly, once they run out of decent opponents those 3 are going to flounder so badly.
> 
> Who the fuck wants to watch Becky/Charlotte/Alexa vs Carmella/Lana/Naomi or whoever else there is.
> 
> ...




They built the three you name and Ronda as basically Lower high card men. They were able to beat up men security guards, throw anyone around, and the rest of the roster just lost. I laugh when people look forward to the women’s division now. What division? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> Hephaesteus said:
> 
> 
> > I assume they signed for those tag team belts. They wanted to be pioneers behind that. If that story is true it sounds like they finally snapped upon finding out about losing the belts. *Likely alcohol involved too.*
> ...


Maybe maybe not. But does it make sense for bayley to act this way sober? Maybe sasha mightve gotten fed up but i doubt bayley was.



bradatar said:


> Ace said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly, once they run out of decent opponents those 3 are going to flounder so badly.
> ...


Hows nxt looking? I know rondas girl is down there but is there others that are credible?


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

Ger said:


> They got the tag title also, to make it easier to convince them for throwing their bodies for Rousey, I guess. The whole Rousey stunt is a source for many problems in WWE. For example everybody (incl. Alexa) worked on bringing her over, while she couldn`t return the favor. Now she pauses/is gone anyway.
> 
> WWE used the Boss&Hug to bring IIconics over (Bayley took the pin) and now they shall be teached a lesson by bringing somebody else over in a handicap match the very next day. Seriously, if you put aside it is Alexa, do you seriously think that was a good idea? Because I got the impression you do.


Well look at where we are today. 63 pages of discussion about Sasha and her possible problems with WWE. Wanting to quit, backstage incident, etc... All not 100% confirmed at this point. (to be fair)

Maybe the WM and Monday match was part of a punishment. :shrug


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*



Hephaesteus said:


> Hows nxt looking? I know rondas girl is down there but is there others that are credible?


 Character wise I hear she's doing well, but her matches aren't anything great.

Need to remember they need teams for the women's tag division too. Such a short sighted decision, they don't have the depth for two good singles division and they're making it thinner with a tag division. The company never thinks anything through.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*



Hephaesteus said:


> Hows nxt looking? I know rondas girl is down there but is there others that are credible?




I don’t watch NXT so no clue. I marked for Iconics winning though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Zappers said:


> Well look at where we are today. 63 pages of discussion about Sasha and her possible problems with WWE. Wanting to quit, backstage incident, etc... All not 100% confirmed at this point. (to be fair)


Sure. I already mentioned that in the parallel thread.  Could be a work, or transferred into a work, also.



Zappers said:


> Maybe the WM and Monday match was part of a punishment. :shrug


Like I mentioned above, one could get this impression.


----------



## Phee (Apr 7, 2019)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

Bayley and Sasha can still say they're the first ever Women's Tag Team champions, WTF are they complaining about?


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*



Hephaesteus said:


> Hows nxt looking? I know rondas girl is down there but is there others that are credible?


many good females in nxt

kairi sane
io shirai
toni storm
rhea ripley

shayna is good too but she is a required taste once you know the type of worker she is(slow,methodical,working on body part) she will be the perfect heel on man roster


----------



## johnbadger (Mar 24, 2019)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

Release them both,


lets face it Bayley has underachieved and Sasha is a mean brat with a bad attitude


----------



## Whacker (Feb 7, 2015)

Matthew Castillo said:


> The eternal problem with the "all the back room news is a work" hypothesis is that WWE writers have repeatedly shown themselves too stupid to be able to write something like that convincingly.


Deep down I know you're right. But we're almost due for something magical again. Becky winning Mania was good, but it wasn't the multi-year roof blower like WM 3 or 14, or Brooklyn 2015.

I have to say, whoever is writing this stuff is hitting home runs! She called Lacy Evans "New Charlotte!" 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnbadger (Mar 24, 2019)

She's a spoiled rotten brat with a bad attitude 


I say cut ties ASAP


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

Yeah... I'm in agreement with those calling it childish and thinking they should have just asked for their release.

At this point you know how WWE is going to use you, so do something about it and leave, bitching on the locker-room floor accomplishes nothing. 



Mordecay said:


> I do wonder how last minute was the decision of taking the titles off them. I mean, on their Wrestlemania schedule WWE had booked the IIconics to appear in one of their anti bullying rallies the Monday after Mania, but instead they were replaced by Carmella since they were sent to RAW to tape this for WWE.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My guess would be after it was decided the women's triple threat would be winner take all and the chance to do The Four Horsewomen victory lap wasn't an option.


----------



## Bradshaw98 (Jun 26, 2007)

I know, we can never really know what the people behind the characters are like in real life, but I from what I have heard about Bayley, I have a very hard time believing she was making a scene like that in public, even the initial report said he had 4 people approach him with in info, 4 days, after the internet seemed to be generally siding with Sasha, that alone seems fishy to me. When it, comes to Sasha herself, is there actually any stories of her being horrible behind the scenes or in real life, like I have heard she does not like to be approached at airports, hotels and restaurants, and she is far from the only famous person to be like that, you cant be 'on' all the time right? I'm sure I have heard it about other wrestlers in the past so I wont hold that against her. At this point I am willing to by that she and Bayley are pissed at a last minute change after being jerked around for a year and shit booking for a few more, and that maybe one or both got to confrontational and the Bliss match was a punishment, if the handicap rumor is true then there really would be no other way to look at it.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

p862011 said:


> Hephaesteus said:
> 
> 
> > Hows nxt looking? I know rondas girl is down there but is there others that are credible?
> ...


Are any of them hawt, big or have good "mic skills" cuz thats who to look out for on call ups


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

Does anyone know why Vince change his mind at the last min.?


----------



## willyjwebb14 (Apr 13, 2019)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

because vince does what vince wants


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

johnbadger said:


> She's a spoiled rotten brat with a bad attitude
> 
> 
> I say cut ties ASAP


I don’t know about completely cutting her from the roster but they should definitely send her to Jelly School...


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

That is so immature and pathetic even if I agree with them for being upset. Iiconics are garbage barely better than the past diva search people. 

Bayley and Sasha were robbed and not given a chance to build up the titles. The only reason I can think to really take it off is because they are very mixmatched and dont look like an actual team or one is being split in draft.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*



WWEfan4eva said:


> Does anyone know why Vince change his mind at the last min.?


Because his jello that morning tasted weird. Old geezer.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*



Ace said:


> Who are they going to face? Lacey Evans, Lana and Naomi?
> 
> Those 3 (Ronda is gone and she isn't going to return full time) would flounder without good opponents to work with and the so called revolution will look even worse.





Arktik said:


> Who are they going to have good matches with if Asuka, Bayley and Sasha all leave? I don't see Vince making Kairi or Io into credible members of the main roster either, so who actually carries the work rate? Charlotte and Becky are both very good, but Alexa Bliss can barely get to a decent match even with the best wrestlers in the divison, put her up against the less talented workers and its a recipe for disaster.


Natalya, Mickie, Kairi, Io, Ruby. They have plenty of capable workhorses to prop up the top women with. Not that match quality even matters in this division. WWE will only pretend to care about that whenever Rousey is around.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

eh they weren't even a real tag team to begin with. they were a makeshift team and never bothered to develop an identity. 

the iiconics are dogshit but at least they're a real tag team.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*



Hephaesteus said:


> Who is this ryan satin and how reliable is he usually?


Ryan Satin plucked an obscure Vince Russo quote out of context to make him sound sexist and Satin to come across as a white knight, then campaigned to get Russo fired, and succeeded.

Genuinely one of the most petty "super fans" out there.

Very, very likely Ryan Satin is twisting the story a bit here so his name gets exposure for "breaking" it.


----------



## johnbadger (Mar 24, 2019)

El Taco said:


> I don’t know about completely cutting her from the roster but they should definitely send her to Jelly School...



You have a lot of gals in NXT , Kacy, Candice, Kari, IO, Shayna, Biannca, Toni, Dakota, and Ripley who should replace her 


I say its time to cut ties ASAP, maybe even try bringing in Santana, Tessa, or Madison Rayne as well


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*



IronMan8 said:


> Ryan Satin plucked an obscure Vince Russo quote out of context to make him sound sexist and Satin to come across as a white knight, then campaigned to get Russo fired, and succeeded.
> 
> Genuinely one of the most petty "super fans" out there.
> 
> Very, very likely Ryan Satin is twisting the story a bit here so his name gets exposure for "breaking" it.


If he got Russo fired he can't be all that bad.


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

LMFAO MY GOD.

Lost all respect for them. How incredibly childish.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Is there any truth to the stuff I've read about the two of them literally laying on the floor and loudly complaining about dropping the belts at Mania? Like seriously, you're gonna lay on the floor and whine like little fucking kids?

Good fucking riddance.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

johnbadger said:


> She's a spoiled rotten brat with a bad attitude
> 
> 
> I say cut ties ASAP


How is she a spoiled brat but CM Punk has literally won all of you guys over for making similar complaints about his booking as well as booking of other WWE superstars?

Sasha Banks isn't a spoiled brat for knowing her worth and not settling for mid card or being buried for no reason. Why would you even put the belts on them if they werent going to be able to make them relevant?

Lets be honest here... WWE is trying to force a slow build of a Flair dynasty. And I wouldn't be shocked if Charlotte is a 16 time WWE women's champion before her career is up. And Sasha Banks is one of the best female wrestlers as well as Bliss, and Bayley.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Nut Tree said:


> How is she a spoiled brat but CM Punk has literally won all of you guys over for making similar complaints about his booking as well as booking of other WWE superstars?
> 
> Sasha Banks isn't a spoiled brat for knowing her worth and not settling for mid card or being buried for no reason. Why would you even put the belts on them if they werent going to be able to make them relevant?
> 
> Lets be honest here... WWE is trying to force a slow build of a Flair dynasty. And I wouldn't be shocked if Charlotte is a 16 time WWE women's champion before her career is up. And Sasha Banks is one of the best female wrestlers as well as Bliss, and Bayley.


I was with you until you said Bliss is one of the best wrestlers...


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

I'm gonna say, fuck the Women's tag meme division. The only people that care about that division are teams like The IIconics (because they'll die a death if they go single), and Shasha/Bayley (because it gives them something to do). Nobody else in the world cares about that division or those belts.


----------



## johnbadger (Mar 24, 2019)

Nut Tree said:


> How is she a spoiled brat when CM Punk has literally won all of you guys over for making similar complaints about his booking as well as booking of other WWE superstars?
> 
> Sasha Banks isn't a spoiled brat for knowing her worth and not settling for mid card or being buried for no reason. Why would you even put the belts on them if they werent going to be able to make them relevant?
> 
> Lets be honest here... WWE is trying to force a slow build of a Flair dynasty. And I wouldn't be shocked if Charlotte is a 16 time WWE women's champion before her career is up. And Sasha Banks is one of the best female wrestlers as well as Bliss, and Bayley.


Punk's pipe bomb? I was already somewhat a fan of him before and after that scripted "pipe bomb" and did he really say anything all that radical that the average half way intelligent WWE fan didn't know 

All you have to do is look at HHH's career I mean c'mon now, but like I said I've generally had a pretty positive opinion about Punk his entire career although I was never one of those to worship him like some ideal like some people here do 




As far as Sasha goes I don't feel she is worth that much, a good performer sure although she's a dime a dozen, you got Kari, IO, Kacy, Candice, Shayna, Bellari, Ripley, Kacy, Dakota, and Ripley all in NXT who I feel could easily fill her "void" and I haven't even mentioned Blanchard, Santana, and Madison Rayne who could all do great things in WWE if given a chance in my opinion, basically what I'm saying is I don't feel she's worth that much and I feel she is a real bitch and has a poor attitude 


As far as Charlotte goes I mean nepotism politics who knows, I don't deny any of it and I never denied that Sasha, Bayley, or Alexa weren't solid talents along with Charlotte


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

Oh god there is nothing I hate more than people in a hotel who have a room and yet fucking hold conversations hanging out in the hallway at 3 in the morning.


----------



## johnbadger (Mar 24, 2019)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*



L.I.O. said:


> LMFAO MY GOD.
> 
> Lost all respect for them. How incredibly childish.




I personally don't believe this story at all although Sasha strikes me as a cunt bitch with a bad attitude so I could see her being difficult to work and deal with 


Personally I think WWE should cut ties with her period


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

Its been reported Sasha had to beg to Vince for months to get him to make the women tag belts.

He probably told Sasha and Bayley they would get a decent title run. It looked like they were teasing Boss n Hug vs Sky Pirates.

Then its been said at the last minute at WM35 Vince was gonna make Boss n Hug drop the belts to The IIconics. 

Sasha was the one pushing for these belts then dont get to keep them long.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*



Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> Seems like a professional approach was taken.
> 
> 
> 
> From the reports I read, she outright told them she wanted to leave. What other way is there to express you want out?


Um, laying down on the floor in protest to losing the title like a 5 year old? Possibly making a huge scene and injuring another coworker as well?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*



Dibil13 said:


> Natalya, Mickie, Kairi, Io, Ruby. They have plenty of capable workhorses to prop up the top women with. Not that match quality even matters in this division. WWE will only pretend to care about that whenever Rousey is around.


 Three of those chicks aren't over, what happens to NXT without Kairi and Io.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

Another possible reason why Sasha(and Bayley) is upset cause maybe she learned at WM35 that Boss n Hug connection is gonna break up due to the Shake-Up.

Sasha could be going to Smackdow while Bayley stays at Raw or vice versa. This is a possibility


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

Incredibly childish if true.

Don't let the door smack you on the arse on the way out ladies.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

HankHill_85 said:


> Is there any truth to the stuff I've read about the two of them literally laying on the floor and loudly complaining about dropping the belts at Mania? Like seriously, you're gonna lay on the floor and whine like little fucking kids?
> 
> Good fucking riddance.


Tbh, I understood most points, but all the people about going rage, when people lay/sit on the floor, I absolutly don`t get. You guys go crazy about a rumour. Picking out rumoured(!) details of a situation doesn`t help.

I give you three explanations and all of them could be true.

1) They didn`t lay on the floor! 

2) For some reason they gave interviews in past, while sitting on the floor. Seems to be normal to them. 






3) Alexa lays half the time on the ring mate and hits with her arm the mat and acts like little kid very often. Maybe they were mocking her in that moment? 

Just sayin. Btw ... I take a pause from this discussion for a while, because we circle parallel in multiple threads about the same stuff again and again, while people go mad about some rumoured details. If you don`t like Sasha, just say it, that is totally fine. Also ... and btw that is the only reason I came on option 3): we talk the whole time about how good/bad Alexa is. I know that from other discussions, but I read so much about it the last few hours, that it really starts to be boring.


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

Take this report with a grain of salt. If it’s not Meltzer or say Wade Keller reporting it I’m usually pretty skeptical as I am here.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

4 time women's champ and hasn't had enough?

I've seen Sasha's titleruns before, she hasn't really reinvented herself, she hasn't evolved. Or has she?


----------



## Twilight Sky (Feb 19, 2019)

Vince _can't_ push *everybody*. I mean damn, we got a long-ass WM35 because they tried to get nearly half of both rosters on the card XD. As for her being a good performer.. I guess I'm the only one that sees she botches like every other move. She is sloppy at best, imo.


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*



45banshee said:


> Its been reported Sasha had to beg to Vince for months to get him to make the women tag belts.
> 
> He probably told Sasha and Bayley they would get a decent title run. It looked like they were teasing Boss n Hug vs Sky Pirates.
> 
> ...


*THIS* is yet another example why you don't let Vince know what's really important to you. Unless he's in love with you(Michaels,Cena,Reigns) he will exploit that and disappoint you everytime. Ask CM Punk. He made it known that headlining Wrestlemania was important and Vince just fucked with him. 

Also don't ever show Vince your weakness. In Kanyon's book(awesome read by the way),he mentioned that Torrie Wilson let it be known that she was terrified of dancing. So naturally Vince made her go out and dance and she was in tears backstage. He seems to get off on shit like this.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116854025582854144


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

I'd love for them to leave if only because we can finally stop hearing about this "Four Horsewomen vs Four Horsewomen" bullshit that some keep bringing up but has never come to fruition.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

Maybe they like spending time on their back ops


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

just more to add to the idea that wrestlers are generally fragile people who never grew up. The titles arnt real titles, they are props for a story. If you really dont like whats going on then get a meeting or start the process to leave. Stop being pathetic, you are grown adults. If you cant stand the idea of having titles "taken off of you" then maybe you should try a real sport where your ability dictates whether you keep titles. Those titles arnt actually yours because they were given to you.

mind you I shouldnt be surprised, these are the same people who need locker room leaders to keep them in line. Very strange individuals.

There is no way I could tolerate working in wwe, its environment is utterly pathetic. Even vince is a massive lunatic. Im shocked wwe can even operate as a company with how immature they seem to be.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

Maybe big Dave put the hurt on her with the anaconda and got her rethinking her marriage to that geek she's with.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Sasha is the talk of the wrestling world. She's changing the game, ya know? 

I hope she stays with WWE. She's too valuable to lose to AEW.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Rusev throwing her shade. Love it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*



DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> My guess would be after it was decided the women's triple threat would be winner take all and the chance to do The Four Horsewomen victory lap wasn't an option.


I don't think so, we already knew that it was going to be Winner Take All on Monday and they released the Mania schedule Tuesday or Wednesday. So Vince probably changed his mind during the weekend and decided to put the titles on them.


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

LOL 

Can't be true


----------



## cainkopeland (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

Well sasha and bayley looked pretty happy in crowd for womans main event, flashing the fours so not sure when this meltdown would have happened


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

Lol.. Justifying their behavior is embarrassing. The lengths that anti-WWE people go to in an attempt to make the WWE look bad is embarrassing. If their reaction is slightly true, AEW need to stay away from them. This sort of thing happens in wrestling and if they can't be adults about it they don't deserve to be paid well.

Also they both fucking suck


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

Over something as stupid as the womens tag titles? They are just a consolation prize. You should be happy to lose them


----------



## ameew (Mar 22, 2019)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

Bayley needs to distance herself from Sasha. Sasha's a very good wrestler but from what I've heard before, very self entitled who thinks she should always be top of the division. 
I can believe she'd do something like this. It mus have been awkward as hell for the Iiconics if they were both carrying on like this backstage. Surely they would know, booking decisions change all the time and nothing's ever set in stone 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*



ameew said:


> Bayley needs to distance herself from Sasha. Sasha's a very good wrestler but from what I've heard before, very self entitled who thinks she should always be top of the division.
> I can believe she'd do something like this. It mus have been awkward as hell for the Iiconics if they were both carrying on like this backstage. Surely they would know, booking decisions change all the time and nothing's ever set in stone
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I think this is something people consistently overlook when they're intent on taking swings at the WWE, sometimes talented wrestlers don't get pushed because they are not professional and have attitude problems, the stuff we only ever hear snippets about.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*



Ace said:


> Three of those chicks aren't over, what happens to NXT without Kairi and Io.


Irrelevant. NXT's a developmental division, its primary function is to produce wrestlers for the main roster. If, in doing so, it sucks for a while it doesn't matter.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

So funny :lmao

I used to like Sasha at one point but she's just so cocky


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Banez said:


> 4 time women's champ and hasn't had enough?
> 
> I've seen Sasha's titleruns before, she hasn't really reinvented herself, she hasn't evolved. Or has she?


She hasn't had title runs in the wwe she's just kept the title warm for the next person.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

If she isnt happy then she isnt happy. If she wishes to find success elsewhere then she be able to go. I heard she has a five year contract till 2022 so I doubt wwe is gonna hold her and pay her for that long to do nothing.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

If any of these stories are true I'll think even less of Sasha Banks, which wasn't much to begin with.

Surprised about Bayley though. Never struck me as a whiner like Banks.

This is hearsay.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

:damn thought it was gonna be they were lying (not laying, illiterate dirtsheet bumpkins) on the floor loudly scissoring


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

_*At least they both were fighting for their spots and showing passion. Mike Kanellis said it best on his twitter is that Sasha was showing passion and not being entitled. Maybe if more people did what Sasha is doing and taking a stand then maybe we would have better stories, better reigns, better shit. Some fans who doesn't understand this shit are part of the problem. It's bad enough that they didn't even give her main stories of her own, her title reigns barley lasted a moon. Sasha has a reason to be pissed off and Bayley too. This is what I want for my wrestlers and what I want in my Champions is people who show true passion. Give a damn about your placement on the card and as a character. If you have titles then your asses better make sure to care about making them meaningful.

But when Nia Jax who walked out because she didn't want to job Sasha Banks, that was not good politics at all. *_


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

Well its kinda hard to take a stand when you're flat on your back but alright


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

You all really believe that story of them laying on the floor? LMAO, I get that she unfollowed WWE on her Twitter but that story is obviously an over exaggeration.

As for Sasha wanting to leave, good for her. WWE has been fucking her over since that damn Charlotte feud. As soon as it seemed like they were FINALLY going to do something with her and Bayley in 2017, they move Alexa's non-wrestling ass to RAW, literally handed her the RAW Women's Title, and Bayley/Sasha were relegated to being Alexa's two bitches.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

I get it. IIconics are not ready to main event, but even if a seasoned team one like Beth/Natalya it would have been a silly idea. Sasha/Bailey are some of the best female wrestlers of all time, and to take the belts away this soon made no sense at all. To me it diminishes the historic implications of the belts. 

There will never be a women's match better than Bailey vs. Sasha at NXT Takeover Brooklyn I unless they have a rematch at Mania with enough time.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

If Sasha, Bailey, Nia, Rousey, and Beth are no longer around -- that the ends of the women's Revolution. Or at least, no more half decent matches.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

well, bayley is the favourite character for pre school fans so it makes sense for her to behave like one.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*



ManiaSeason2017 said:


> I get it. IIconics are not ready to main event, but even if a seasoned team one like Beth/Natalya it would have been a silly idea. Sasha/Bailey are some of the best female wrestlers of all time, and to take the belts away this soon made no sense at all. To me it diminishes the historic implications of the belts.
> 
> There will never be a women's match better than* Bailey vs. Sasha at NXT Takeover Brooklyn* I unless they have a rematch at Mania with enough time.


I know 2 woman who can top this match.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*



ManiaSeason2017 said:


> Sasha/Bailey are some of the best female wrestlers of all time.



Wut 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*



rbl85 said:


> I know 2 woman who can top this match.


Gail Kim, Awesome Kong, Io, or Asuka. maybe. I'm talking WWE style matches.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*



ManiaSeason2017 said:


> Gail Kim, Awesome Kong, Io, or Asuka. maybe. I'm talking WWE style matches.


Put Io vs Kairi, let them do what they want and you'll probably have the best woman match ever.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*



Laughable Chimp said:


> Um, laying down on the floor in protest to losing the title like a 5 year old? Possibly making a huge scene and *injuring another coworker* as well?


Beside the option, that all of this could be not true:
Do we really have the right priorities? We go crazy about that "laying on the floor" thing, but like nobody (and we heard many hours before that floor thing) cared about injuring somebody backstage.

That is like people would talk about a co-worker not dumping the wastebasket on his last day, but nobody mentions he gave the boss a bloody nose on his way out.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*



Ger said:


> Beside the option, that all of this could be not true:
> Do we really have the right priorities? We go crazy about that "laying on the floor" thing, but like nobody (and we heard many hours before that floor thing) cared about injuring somebody backstage.
> 
> That is like people would talk about a co-worker not dumping the wastebasket on his last day, but nobody mentions he gave the boss a bloody nose on his way out.


People did care about the injuring somebody backstage part. Its just no where near as ridiculous and crazy as the laying down on the floor in protest part.

A better analogy would be a co-worker taking a literal dump on his boss's desk before giving his boss a bloody nose. Yes, the bloody nose is the worst offense, but people are gonna be talking about him taking a shit on the desk more because of how ridiculous it is.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

*Bayley, Don't Go.*  (Although, I would understand.)


----------



## Joe Moore (Dec 11, 2018)

Did anyone actually saw this on Sasha's Insta?


Sasha Banks Takes A Shot At WWE – Says She’ll Need Fake B00bs To Get A Push


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*



Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> At least they both were fighting for their spots and showing passion. Mike Kanellis said it best on his twitter is that Sasha was showing passion and not being entitled. Maybe if more people did what Sasha is doing and taking a stand then maybe we would have better stories, better reigns, better shit. Some fans who doesn't understand this shit are part of the problem.


There's ways to go about that, though. Lying on the floor and crying like literal 5 year olds about how unfair things are is not the way to do this.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I don't believe the "tantrum" story for a second. Or at least it's highly exaggerated. I mean I can buy those two making it clear that they weren't happy about having to drop the belts last minute (Hello Asuka, WWE stop doing that). But I feel like the other stuff is sensationalism.

As for her "four title reigns," she got to do jack all with the belts, Carmella's one reign alone was longer than all four of Sasha's combined, and she got more successful title defense as well. That's, pathetic on WWE's part.


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*



Lorromire said:


> There's ways to go about that, though. Lying on the floor and crying like literal 5 year olds about how unfair things are is not the way to do this.


Exactly.

It worries me when other people actually condone that type of behavior. Almost as if they've never had a job or held a career. Unless you're related to or you're sleeping with the boss,throwing fits because you feel you've been screwed will *NOT* do you any favors. You'll get reprimanded,written up and it'll follow you. There's people in my agency that'll never get promoted even though what they did happened years ago. Management never forgets.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

Joe Moore said:


> Did anyone actually saw this on Sasha's Insta?
> 
> 
> Sasha Banks Takes A Shot At WWE – Says She’ll Need Fake B00bs To Get A Push


If she truly posted this, why would anyone be skeptical of the tantrum story? She's acting like a child at this point. Not a burial of WWE like AJ or Punk. She's burying herself lol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*



Lorromire said:


> There's ways to go about that, though. Lying on the floor and crying like literal 5 year olds about how unfair things are is not the way to do this.


And how does anyone actually know that is the truth about them laying on the floor or do you just believe in any source that tells you.


----------



## Disputed (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

I buy Sasha doing something like this but Bayley not so much. I guess we'll find out more if they really do quit


----------



## Dave Santos (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

I remember someone made a comment earlier that women now have 3 titles. Actually in the wwe there are a lot of titles now. If they stick around they will win some more based on probability. Compared to women previously they have already won more.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

I really doubt that post happened. Even if that post happened why the fuck would Bayley who's still with the company like that? 

People will believe anything I reckon


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*



Black Metal said:


> If any of these stories are true I'll think even less of Sasha Banks, which wasn't much to begin with.
> 
> Surprised about Bayley though. Never struck me as a whiner like Banks.
> 
> This is hearsay.


*At least Bayley was professional about it and showed up to work the next night and done her job....and the job. *


----------



## Arktik (Mar 21, 2007)

Hephaesteus said:


> I really doubt that post happened. Even if that post happened why the fuck would Bayley who's still with the company like that?
> 
> People will believe anything I reckon


That was totally fake. Wrestling fans are so gullible.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Joe Moore said:


> Did anyone actually saw this on Sasha's Insta?
> 
> 
> Sasha Banks Takes A Shot At WWE – Says She’ll Need Fake B00bs To Get A Push


If she actually posted this I can see Sasha & WWE using this as a storyline now. She'll be back on TV within the month with a giant push.


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

Unhappy about losing fake titles :lmao


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*



Hollywood Utero said:


> Unhappy about losing fake titles :lmao


taught them well


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

No matter what's true or isn't true in this case, Sasha's more talked about now than she has been in a long time.

And I've said before that I think cooler heads will prevail here and she'll back soon enough and they'll probably do something to keep her happy.

And with Becky challenging Sasha.....please give me that match. I've been waiting 4 years for that rematch on a big stage.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Joe Moore said:


> Did anyone actually saw this on Sasha's Insta?
> 
> 
> Sasha Banks Takes A Shot At WWE – Says She’ll Need Fake B00bs To Get A Push


i call bullshit a post that was conveniently deleted and only this reliable site called wwfoldschool is the only one to have screenshot it lol


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*



p862011 said:


> taught them well


That coward Bret teachin' people that it's still real to them dammit


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

p862011 said:


> i call bullshit a post that was conveniently deleted and only this reliable site called wwfoldschool is the only one to have screenshot it lol


That's not even Sasha's IG page and it doesn't have a blue checkmark. Yeah it could be one of her alternate accounts but still anybody could've wrote that.


----------



## Joe Moore (Dec 11, 2018)

troubleman1218 said:


> That's not even Sasha's IG page and it doesn't have a *blue checkmark*. Yeah it could be one of her alternate accounts but still anybody could've wrote that.



That checkmark is not on every version of Instagram. If you scroll the feed in the browser version you wil not see it. But in this case it is a fake anyway. Couldn't find that pic anywhere else and if she had posted that, there would have been screenshots and reposts all over the place even if it had been online for just a minute.


----------



## Science.Violence (Sep 10, 2012)

Will the WWE be adults and just let the young lady leave? It's not like they'll miss her...they have a bonafide superstar and wrestling machine in Alexa Bliss. *Cough*
:avon


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

I don't believe the backstage meltdown thing because both her and Bayley watched the main event match and did not appear to be upset. 










However, I do believe that she's probably unhappy with her position and wants out but these stories about her laying down in a hotel and having a temper tantrum, or whatever, sounds like made up bullshit.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

.MCH said:


> I don't believe the backstage meltdown thing because both her and Bayley watched the main event match and did not appear to be upset.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What they laid down in the locker room threw a tantrum complained, took a picture at the main event for a cover story then went to the hotel and did the same.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

I blame the smarky fans and Triple H


----------



## Mad Jester (Feb 26, 2014)

It's funny when some people say, "Well, Sasha has a bad attitude". Apparently, Sasha is supposed to be a corporate kiss up who should be grateful for being taken for granted. The woman should have no value for herself and just be giddy over being booked as an afterthought. I mean, it's okay for Stephanie McMahon to point out how hard women have had in it in the wrestling business but an actual female wrestler taking a stand about how she's been mistreated in that very same wrestling business is bad. 

I know a WWE apologist will probably say, "Why should anyone feel sorry for Sasha anyway? I mean, she's made good money, she's been a part of some "historic" moments and gotten a decent amount of expose as a performer". In other words, just shut up and take whatever you can get. No, fuck that. I applaud any wrestler for being more committed to themselves than a company that is the epitome of fickle. It never should have taken Sasha to the brink of willing to walk away from her dream job for this company to remember who she is. Of course, the WWE will put out all stops to prevent them from losing Sasha not because they value her but because they simply don't want someone else to capitalize where they choose to fail.


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

I've been in work related situations where I was frustrated as hell and they were much smaller issues, so I can just imagine how hard it must for her. Her problems effects her freaking career, image and legacy. Some like Becky can stay cool, others just don't. I feel bad for her.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Science.Violence said:


> Will the WWE be adults and just let the young lady leave? It's not like they'll miss her...they have a bonafide superstar and wrestling machine in Alexa Bliss. *Cough*
> :avon


if only sasha had alexa's mic skills and charisma she'd get somewhere


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

TD Stinger said:


> No matter what's true or isn't true in this case, Sasha's more talked about now than she has been in a long time.


You got a the right point here. We got multiple threads (some were joined, it seems, luckily), many postings and views for this, just in this forum. Overall for something we have no serious information about. So people care about Sasha, doesn`t matter in a good or bad way.

I mean, the deadman was this week in RAW and buried Elias. We have not three threads about that or much speculating about Deadmans`s or Elias future.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

p862011 said:


> Science.Violence said:
> 
> 
> > Will the WWE be adults and just let the young lady leave? It's not like they'll miss her...they have a bonafide superstar and wrestling machine in Alexa Bliss. *Cough*
> ...


If by charisma you mean her blonde hair and "pretty" face to the point that people are willing to overlook her deficiencies, i agree.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

Mad Jester said:


> It's funny when some people say, "Well, Sasha has a bad attitude". Apparently, Sasha is supposed to be a corporate kiss up who should be grateful for being taken for granted. The woman should have no value for herself and just be giddy over being booked as an afterthought. I mean, it's okay for Stephanie McMahon to point out how hard women have had in it in the wrestling business but an actual female wrestler taking a stand about how she's been mistreated in that very same wrestling business is bad.
> 
> I know a WWE apologist will probably say, "Why should anyone feel sorry for Sasha anyway? I mean, she's made good money, she's been a part of some "historic" moments and gotten a decent amount of expose as a performer". In other words, just shut up and take whatever you can get. No, fuck that. I applaud any wrestler for being more committed to themselves than a company that is the epitome of fickle. It never should have taken Sasha to the brink of willing to walk away from her dream job for this company to remember who she is. Of course, the WWE will put out all stops to prevent them from losing Sasha not because they value her but because they simply don't want someone else to capitalize where they choose to fail.


Fans respect wrestlers standing up for themselves. Just not in this manner. Compare AJ's burn on Stephanie or CM Punk's pipebomb to this. They did not come off as spoiled children to this extent. 

AJ was taking a stand against WWE for how the women were being booked AS A WHOLE. Now, women ARE getting favorable treatment more than. So this screams "me, me, me" and it's all coming prematurely. I still consider Sasha and Bayley new stars. They still have years ahead to move up the card. Losing the tag team titles is nothing. They are making a huge fuss out of something that isn't warranting this protest and doing it like children and it's reflective of the outrage culture we're currently living in.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Can understand the annoyance with Bliss. Imagine wanting the best for Women's wrestling and doing the best for NXT but only for WWE to return back to the Divas era by over-pushing the likes of Alexa.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Krin said:


> Mad Jester said:
> 
> 
> > It's funny when some people say, "Well, Sasha has a bad attitude". Apparently, Sasha is supposed to be a corporate kiss up who should be grateful for being taken for granted. The woman should have no value for herself and just be giddy over being booked as an afterthought. I mean, it's okay for Stephanie McMahon to point out how hard women have had in it in the wrestling business but an actual female wrestler taking a stand about how she's been mistreated in that very same wrestling business is bad.
> ...


 you guys are incredible , you literally someone that's getting shit on at her job to shut the fuck up and be a corporate bitch. The thing about them laying on the ground is bullshit but they have EVERY right to be pissed with the way they have been treated. they , sasha and bayley, were the hottest thing in nxt, and they were the first one to actually get triple h to put them in the main event and they blew everything away govent the piss crap "women revolution" one of its biggest step. Stop with this, people have the right to have confidence in their abilities and value themselves. That's literally like people have been endocrine to think wwe is some sort of parallel dimension where real life logic doesn't apply, It is not! It's a workplace as any other zo when they are not happy they state they want to leave. As of now the only legit report is here stating she wants out, them laying on the ground being baby is bullshit since they watched the main event and liked it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, to everyone saying that Sasha hated losing to the IIconics...


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

To be fair, she doesn't look GENUINELY happy. 

That's a plastered on smile for their sakes.


----------



## Zyta (Jun 28, 2011)

I see 'Boss' on both tag belts, did Baylee not get her own plate for the belt?


----------



## Bradshaw98 (Jun 26, 2007)

Zyta said:


> I see 'Boss' on both tag belts, did Baylee not get her own plate for the belt?


She did, the other plate was hers but its blocked in this pic.

So I will admit I thought somthing was up from the moment their match ended, as of today, I have to say, I probably worked myself, after I saw the Bliss/Bayley match, I figured at least 'something' fishy went down back stage, and that they were being split up on different brands, I actually still think Bayley is headed to Smackdown after that loss but that is beside the point.

Then rumors started flying that Sasha attacked someone, and they escalated that to both Bayley and Sasha were throwing tantrums at Mania, and I just could not believe that anymore. So with just a few vague and cryptic social media posts Sasha and Bayley managed to get the IWC worked into a crazy state for, what 3, 4 days? That is kinda of hilarious


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

I haven't bothered reading this entire thread, since SD I've closed myself off from wwe so I'm just finding out this news now.

Honestly I don't blame Sasha Banks one bit for requesting her release. This company has screwed her over time and time again it's a miracle that she didn't snap sooner. Loosing the titles at WM to the fucking iconics after being promised a long title run and then the handycap match bullshit with Alexa was just the straw that broke the camels back.


----------



## Mad Jester (Feb 26, 2014)

Krin said:


> Fans respect wrestlers standing up for themselves. Just not in this manner. Compare AJ's burn on Stephanie or CM Punk's pipebomb to this. They did not come off as spoiled children to this extent.
> 
> AJ was taking a stand against WWE for how the women were being booked AS A WHOLE. Now, women ARE getting favorable treatment more than. So this screams "me, me, me" and it's all coming prematurely. I still consider Sasha and Bayley new stars. They still have years ahead to move up the card. Losing the tag team titles is nothing. They are making a huge fuss out of something that isn't warranting this protest and doing it like children and it's reflective of the outrage culture we're currently living in.


In what manner? All we have at the moment are rumors of Sasha being fed up, nobody knows exactly how she expressed her frustrations backstage. What I do see on display regarding Sasha is a double standard. Whenever Sasha does speak out she is often called out for being "a diva", or "spoiled", or "entitled" and etc. But yet the whole point regarding giving female wrestlers a chance was exactly that, to give female wrestlers a chance to let their voices be heard. 

Let's stop pretending that just because Ronda Rousey, Becky Lynch and Charlotte Flair received favorable treatment that it did any favors for any of the other female wrestlers on the roster because it didn't. For an example, Asuka was unceremoniously kicked to the curb in favor of Charlotte, you can not tell me that was favorable for Asuka in anyway shape or form.

If Sasha and Bayley losing the tag team titles meant nothing then that further illustrate how their time continues to be wasted because the whole point of featuring wrestlers in a fight for the championship title or titles is to make what they're fighting for important. Otherwise, there is no point. The irony of some people using the outrage culture as an excuse is that they lack the ability to see the gray area to life like the ones who think everything is a problem. The bottom line is, both Sasha and Bayley has been misused long enough to where if either or both of them chose to take a stand with the WWE, there reasons would be valid for me.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Well, to everyone saying that Sasha hated losing to the IIconics...


It looks like Sasha/Bayley had been crying in that picture lol


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

anyone who think sasha hates them your crazy the iconics are lifelong wrestling fans who have been wrestling for 10 years


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

Oliver-94 said:


> Can understand the annoyance with Bliss. Imagine wanting the best for Women's wrestling and doing the best for NXT but only for WWE to return back to the Divas era by over-pushing the likes of Alexa.


That would make sense if it was true. Alexa is the complete opposite of a diva, in the ring, professionally in every aspect of the business, and outside of the WWE. As far as annoyance, it's more like she's set the standard that many strive to be. Sure it can be frustrating to people who are jealous, but there are several that aren't and have reached this bar and even further. There's several pure professionals in the WWE, and she's definitely one of them.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

Was this mentioned? (I apologize if it was already)





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116475614632923136


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

Fivehead sure is a basket case.


----------



## Bradshaw98 (Jun 26, 2007)

Zappers said:


> That would make sense if it was true. Alexa is the complete opposite of a diva, in the ring, professionally in every aspect of the business, and outside of the WWE. As far as annoyance, it's more like she's set the standard that many strive to be. Sure it can be frustrating to people who are jealous, but there are several that aren't and have reached this bar and even further. There's several pure professionals in the WWE, and she's definitely one of them.



My only issue with her is creatives booking, I thought it hurt the division overall untill Rhonda showed up, obviously WWE disagrees with me there, and I highly doubt Sasha and she actively hate each other, first half of the week I thought there may be frustration at both Sasha and Bayley having to job to her in a 3 min squash but, that seems to be an empty rumor as well.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Zappers said:


> Was this mentioned? (I apologize if it was already)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:sadbecky cry me a fucking river. It's sad she's letting Sasha's shit personality and attitude effect her.


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

What do you do with Sasha? That Legit Boss nonsense is corny as Hell. How would you repackage her so she's tolerable? Maybe have her lose a Hair vs Hair match so she's completely 100% bald. This will humble her putting her on a spiritual journey with vignettes showing her transformation until she returns as some kind of monk character. She can have her husband dress up as a kind of Shaolin Master and lead her to the ring. Be like the second coming of Gary Hart and Muta.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Zappers said:


> That would make sense if it was true. Alexa is the complete opposite of a diva, in the ring, professionally in every aspect of the business, and outside of the WWE. As far as annoyance, it's more like she's set the standard that many strive to be. Sure it can be frustrating to people who are jealous, but there are several that aren't and have reached this bar and even further. There's several pure professionals in the WWE, and she's definitely one of them.


 I'm not talking about professionally, purely from a talent point of view. What standards? What match/storyline has she had that has been memorable and made others think 'wow, that's who i want to be like, Alexa has inspired me'? 

Her mic skills aren't as good as her fans make them out to be. Becky and Charlotte were more believable and convincing as far as sounding threatening and thrash talking is concerned. Alexa's insults are generic mean teenage girl insults. She hasn't had one good storyline or feud or even match that has defined the division. No one has come out looking good when feuding with Alexa. Great wrestlers make other wrestlers look good around them. It's not a coincidence all Sasha, Becky and Bayley have come out worse when they feuded with Alexa. Ronda's feud with Alexa was a step down compared to the Stephanie/HHH and Becky/Charlotte storylines. At least 10 years from now, Sasha will be remembered for what she did in NXT. What exactly has Alexa done that that is amazing with all the opportunities she's been given?


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Zappers said:


> Was this mentioned? (I apologize if it was already)
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116475614632923136





Mango13 said:


> :sadbecky cry me a fucking river. It's sad she's letting Sasha's shit personality and attitude effect her.


Nope, but I see no reason why. She meant being in three throws the last few weeks, because she had the tag team belts. She didn`t mean her wrestling history, I guess.

The shake-up is kinda pointless for the women at the moment, because the tag teams belts get defended in all mentioned shows and Becky carries at the moment both titles to RAW and SD, back and forth.

So for the women being in SD or RAW only matters, if you are NOT in the title picture.


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

Zappers said:


> That would make sense if it was true. Alexa is the complete opposite of a diva, in the ring, professionally in every aspect of the business, and outside of the WWE. As far as annoyance, it's more like she's set the standard that many strive to be. Sure it can be frustrating to people who are jealous, but there are several that aren't and have reached this bar and even further. There's several pure professionals in the WWE, and she's definitely one of them.


Are you actually being serious? Every feud she's been in has been terrible and did nothing to elevate the division in general. In fact the women's division on Raw took a hit during her endless title reign in late 2017/early 2018. She should have been squashed for the belt by Asuka, but instead they dragged it out for months and had her drop it to Nia in a feud where she called her fat (which was straight out of the Divas era). Not to mention, we we're also supposed to buy a 5'0, 100 lb Alexa dominating a 6'0, 272 lb Nia Jax in their matches, which looked ridiculous. Then she feuded with Ronda, which hurt Ronda's credibility because not even in the world of WWE did it look believable for Alexa to be any kind of a threat to Ronda. 

WWE's holding back of other talents to push Alexa has been one of the biggest detriments to the women's division over the past couple of years. I don't know what the hell you're talking about.


----------



## Mindy_Macready (Jun 12, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> :sadbecky cry me a fucking river. It's sad she's letting Sasha's shit personality and attitude effect her.


Can you blame Bayley, traveling to both Raw and Smackdown must be annoying.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mindy_Macready said:


> Can you blame Bayley, traveling to both Raw and Smackdown must be annoying.


They are usually within a few hour drive of each other. So while it would suck to have to drive 2 hours or so after RAW ends it is what it is. She knew she would be bouncing between all the shows when her and Sasha wanted/won the titles so now that she lost the title she shouldn't use it as some fucking sympathy card.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Would love it if she just fucied off to the indies tbf. Not gonna lie, she has a following and is one of the most over chicks out there but doubt she's gonna last long. I can already see Sasha's non-supervised matches ending up with her doing something ridiculous and ending her career.


----------



## Uncannye (Apr 8, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> Well, to everyone saying that Sasha hated losing to the IIconics...


Nice picture of the Iiconics with Sasha Banks & Bayley. So obviously they are all cool with each other behind the scenes. I do think Bayley and Sasha Banks should have kept the titles at WrestleMania THEN lost them on Monday Night Raw. Vince McMahon probably want one of them to move to SmackDown because of the Fox cable deal.


----------



## The Frisky (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

Wow, I get that they haven't been used correctly, but to throw a hissy fit like that... if all this is true, is really unprofessional. If they pull that shit in WWE they don't need to come to AEW.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*



Arya Dark said:


> *At least Bayley was professional about it and showed up to work the next night and done her job....and the job. *











:batista3


----------



## Bradshaw98 (Jun 26, 2007)

.MCH said:


> Are you actually being serious? Every feud she's been in has been terrible and did nothing to elevate the division in general. In fact the women's division on Raw took a hit during her endless title reign in late 2017/early 2018. She should have been squashed for the belt by Asuka, but instead they dragged it out for months and had her drop it to Nia in a feud where she called her fat (which was straight out of the Divas era). Not to mention, we we're also supposed to buy a 5'0, 100 lb Alexa dominating a 6'0, 272 lb Nia Jax in their matches, which looked ridiculous. Then she feuded with Ronda, which hurt Ronda's credibility because not even in the world of WWE did it look believable for Alexa to be any kind of a threat to Ronda.
> 
> WWE's holding back of other talents to push Alexa has been one of the biggest detriments to the women's division over the past couple of years. I don't know what the hell you're talking about.


I don't disagree about her booking and Monday did nothing to inspire confidence in a positive change, or at least what I consider one. That being said I don't like to blame the performers for their booking. If this was in an earlier era where people had creative control i would agree, but from what I have read is that the real woman has been advocating for more tag match and such to get more women into the ring


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*



Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> And how does anyone actually know that is the truth about them laying on the floor or do you just believe in any source that tells you.


Whether it's true or not is irrelevant. That's what the report says and that's what this entire thread is about. It's about IF they're doing that.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

My fucking god man. This thread was made to have everyone who doesnt like Sasha Banks to just open up and lay into her ass. None of y'all are backstage. None of yall are in the circle to really know what's goingon. This is all speculation. It doesn't really matter what Banks did or did not do backstage. This is a grown ass woman who wants to complain to her boss about working her ass off and not being recognized or given opportunities to be great. 

Could she change her Boss Gimmick; Absolutely. Her and Bailey need to change. Becky Lynch did. She went from meh.... very meh... to The Man. God rid of those damn goggles, and turned heel on the right person to become a favorite. Charlotte...

But everyone is so opinionated about rumors and speculation. Don't have the damn facts. And this thread will be buried in the back pages of this forum once the real news circulates. You guys kills me man.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

There is no way this is true, because if anyone were to do that, they would be fired on the spot. It's been a week since WrestleMania and both of them are still with the company.


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

I’m a fan of Sasha and think she’s among the best women wrestlers in the WWE. Maybe she’s just burned out a little. It happens. Or maybe it’s something else. However I think it’s ridiculous for fans to speculate here. Instead I support her and hope she’s able to work through whatever she needs to and come back if that’s what she wants.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Sasha banks personal problems?*



mattheel said:


> May I introduce you to my good friend Vincent K. McMahon?


The man who changes his mind more, and more quickly than a caffeine riddled, ADD addled, hyperschizophrenic.

But to be fair though.. yes they could have gave Sasha and Bailey a little more time with the titles if that was what they really wanted.. I don't exactly think it would have killed anything. They could have gave the IIconics those titles at Summerslam and it still would have been a good moment.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Yeah let Sasha and Bayley actually live up to their claims of defending the titles across all three brands, actually pay off them interacting with Io and Kairi in some way, and THEN let the IIconics win at Summerslam or something.

Most people, including Sasha and Bayley, would have been fine with that I suspect. But once again WWE's poor planning bites the in the ass.


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*

So they basically had the Christian "tantrum" gimmick in real life? Yeahhh not a good look ladies.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*



American_Nightmare said:


> There is no way this is true, because if anyone were to do that, they would be fired on the spot. It's been a week since WrestleMania and both of them are still with the company.


People should have dismissed this the moment they read the name Ryan Satin

He and Bex are cancer


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*



Pencil Neck Freak said:


> So they basically had the Christian "tantrum" gimmick in real life? Yeahhh not a good look ladies.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> :sadbecky cry me a fucking river. It's sad she's letting Sasha's shit personality and attitude effect her.


Reads to me like she's saying "no big deal" tbh :bearo


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Mango13 said:


> They are usually within a few hour drive of each other. So while it would suck to have to drive 2 hours or so after RAW ends it is what it is. She knew she would be bouncing between all the shows when her and Sasha wanted/won the titles so now that she lost the title she shouldn't use it as some fucking sympathy card.


She isn't whining or using it as a sympathy card. She's saying that she appeared on all 3 shows over the last month and so it won't be new turf for her on any show. I take it as a hint that she's going to Smackdown.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*



lesenfanteribles said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao


Christian, the mad lad, the legend himself


----------



## Whacker (Feb 7, 2015)

I went back and watched Sasha and Bayley's entrance at WM. They certainly did not have the glow you'd expect walking into WM as tag team champions. But, business is business.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Surprised Rusev called her out on Twitter. Isn't this the guy thats been complaining for months to? Youd think he'd understand more where Sasha is coming from.

Plus do these two talk or engage each other backstage? Why the hell is he getting on her of all people


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I'd have told Vince to go fuck himself in this case tow, especially after seeing Asuka's treatment to.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

45banshee said:


> Surprised Rusev called her out on Twitter. Isn't this the guy thats been complaining for months to? Youd think he'd understand more where Sasha is coming from.


If that really was about Sasha, you can 100% be sure, it was the idea of Rusev`s wife.


----------



## punishedpat76 (Mar 26, 2018)

What did Rusev tweet? Did he delete it?


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

https://mobile.twitter.com/RusevBUL/status/1116821259504050176

He wrote "Botch master is unhappy! Be gone"

Some think Rusev's wife wrote. We cant know for sure


----------



## FSL (Mar 4, 2014)

45banshee said:


> https://mobile.twitter.com/RusevBUL/status/1116821259504050176
> 
> He wrote "Botch master is unhappy! Be gone"
> 
> Some think Rusev's wife wrote. We cant know for sure


It hasn't been deleted yet.

Stinks of Lana tbh, that cunt has some serious issues.


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

She would be better off without WWE. They've basically done nothing but kill off the aura she created in NXT. 


Same with Bayley. 



LESSON TO ALL NXT PERFORMERS! WWE WILL KILL YOUR CAREERS, GET OUT WHILE YOU CAN.........IT DOESN'T MATTER WHERE YOU GO.....AEW, ROH, NEW JAPAN.....EVEN IMPACT WOULD BE A BETTER CHOICE......JUST GET OUT OF WWE AND SAVE YOUR CAREERS!


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

*Re: Ryan Satin: Heard from a few sources now saying Sasha Banks and Bayley were laying on the floor of the locker room on Sunday...*



American_Nightmare said:


> There is no way this is true, because if anyone were to do that, they would be fired on the spot. It's been a week since WrestleMania and both of them are still with the company.


Alicia Fox has worked matches while drunk and she hasn't been fired. Any other company she would be.

What gets you fired in this company is unknown. I mean Bret Hart mentioned Vince in his HOF speech and a writer got fired for it.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

That Rusev tweet is very unprofessional, no matter who he wrote it against.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> That Rusev tweet is very unprofessional, no matter who he wrote it against.


It could have been torward Ryback who he is friends with and Banters a lot with

Even then he should have known how terrible the timing was


----------



## ameew (Mar 22, 2019)

Sounds very much like Lana instigating it at least. It's a shame because I think she's hurt Rusevs Career so much cause of hercraziness 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

I mean, it’s not surprising. Wwe only sees Alexa, and Charlotte. Nepotism, and look. But Sasha highly overrates Herself too. She’s good but she’s no trish, or lita. 

Stay, or leave. Idgaf regardless. The women’s division to me doesn’t move the needle at all. Wwe sucks


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Adam Cool said:


> It could have been torward Ryback who he is friends with and Banters a lot with
> 
> Even then he should have known how terrible the timing was





ameew said:


> Sounds very much like Lana instigating it at least. It's a shame because I think she's hurt Rusevs Career so much cause of hercraziness


I can imagine, that Lana asked him to look for something he could write, without becoming attackable. I agree to that career thing.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Ygor said:


> What do you do with Sasha? That Legit Boss nonsense is corny as Hell. How would you repackage her so she's tolerable? Maybe have her lose a Hair vs Hair match so she's completely 100% bald. This will humble her putting her on a spiritual journey with vignettes showing her transformation until she returns as some kind of monk character. She can have her husband dress up as a kind of Shaolin Master and lead her to the ring. Be like the second coming of Gary Hart and Muta.


let her go. if she is soooo shit let her fucking go! because as of now, every single star that left this shit hole called wee became bigger. neville became PAC, today is in aew and by report is going to be a huge heel. Cody, I don't even need to explain , the Dillinger has started slowly to make himself a name in the Indies, it actually takes time. and those were all wwe jobbers but suddenly they leave , get one opportunity and creative freedom and boom become ten thousands time better.? 
if Sasha , one of the woman that made this whole women revolution a huge deal with her takeover Brooklyn main event, goes out of wwe, Vince and his crew now she is become a bigger star than ever. same reason why they cried to dean so he wouldn't leave and were ready to offer him huge money 
they are shit and keep these talents so no one can get them because deep down they know , people like Sasha and dean are a lot more valuable than that. period


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

Nicky Midss said:


> I mean, it’s not surprising. Wwe only sees Alexa, and Charlotte. Nepotism, and look. But Sasha highly overrates Herself too. She’s good but she’s no trish, *or lita*.
> 
> Stay, or leave. Idgaf regardless. The women’s division to me doesn’t move the needle at all. Wwe sucks


Lita was one of the most clumsy wrestlers ever.


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

This too...


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Sasha Banks has a lot of fuckin patience if you think about it. Female wrestler's careers do not last long and she is 27. Its been 3 years straight now that she has been wasting away. She knows that she can be a mega-star. She knows that she can be one of the greatest of all time.

Again, I don't blame her one bit. She knows her value. If you think that she is entitled, or shouldn't want to reach higher, or that she should just shut up and be complacent, then I have no respect for someone like you.


----------



## punishedpat76 (Mar 26, 2018)

45banshee said:


> https://mobile.twitter.com/RusevBUL/status/1116821259504050176
> 
> He wrote "Botch master is unhappy! Be gone"
> 
> Some think Rusev's wife wrote. We cant know for sure


What is botch master a reference to?


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

punishedpat76 said:


> What is botch master a reference to?


That Sasha botches in the ring, a lot.

Sasha ended Paige's in ring career.

Its kinda a two way street there. Paige said her neck before the match wasn't in the greastest shape so she probably shouldn't have wrestled to begin with.

You know how Nia punched Becky? Sasha kicked Paige with so much force she launched to the floor face first and her head whipped lashes causes further damage to her neck, thus her wrestling career was over.

https://www.sportskeeda.com/amp/wwe/5-wwe-superstars-who-ended-great-careers-with-a-botched-move

This has the clip where Sasha kicked Paige


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

patpat said:


> let her go.


I guess he will try a lot to hold her back at first.
In your mentioned cases (e.g., Dillinger) it was so obvious he would not use these people anyway, so he couldn`t convince him. 



prosperwithdeen said:


> Sasha Banks has a lot of fuckin patience if you think about it. Female wrestler's careers do not last long ...


You got a point here.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

punishedpat76 said:


> What is botch master a reference to?


Because she sort screws up a lot in the ring. Even look at the match before WM. Twice she screwed up the same move in under a minute.

But beyond the easier stuff, Sasha's problem is she takes chances and people take it as she's this great talent. Actually she's not that much better than anybody else on a in ring talent scale, just a little "riskier" She takes unnecessary risks to make herself look extra special, and fans buy into that.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

45banshee said:


> That Sasha botches in the ring, a lot.
> 
> Sasha ended Paige's in ring career.
> 
> ...


The joke, well it's not even funny in the slightest bit. She's done this before to other wrestlers as well. Not uber bad like Paige but little things. Plus she has injured herself on many occasions. Out of the entire roster male/female, Sasha is probably on the list of risky people to work with.

And people are shocked that Alexa/Sasha don't get along. Sasha broke Alexa's nose not once ... but injured it on another occasion in NXT.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

45banshee said:


> That Sasha botches in the ring, a lot.


Do you think, that *Rusev`s wife Lana* is a better wrestler than Sasha, or what is your and Rusev`s point? 



45banshee said:


> Its kinda a two way street there. Paige said her neck before the match wasn't in the greastest shape so she probably shouldn't have wrestled to begin with.


And here starts the problem and therefore I dislike that theme. It was not just not in greatest shape, it was operated before and artificially rebuild. Standing with the back to another wrestler, including spreading her arms, put herself totally out of control. I guess she wasn`t really aware of that.
Looking back, I cannot see Paige surviving for long the sometimes horrible executed Samoan drops from her BFF Nia or Tamina. Also working with her other BFF Alicia had been a risk.

I blame WWE for it, because they avoid responsibility. Wasn`t that the case with Nikki Bella last year also with her pre-injured neck and she still had a match with a still green (6 months) wrestler at Evolution?
If you tell tWWE, that you got "some problems", they will just not use you. I saw that last week in the german tryout. Some guy there tells honestly his medical story and then they put him cold. Then he comes back the next day with some suspicious emails on his smartphone and says he is 100% fine, so they let him back into the tryout with a comment like "yesterday you didn`t show motivation". No medic there would check documents with one eye and take a serious evaluation to call someone clear. It was just about him stepping back from his so told problems and then calling himself 100% fine. So there was no risk on WWE. (Btw. this guy had a kickboxing fight days ago he said, so I doubt a try out was a good idea.)


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

As much as I think that Sasha isn't as good as some people make out, I wouldn't blame her if she was pissed off at how she's been booked.
She's very much a mark for herself, and I don't think WWE rates her anywhere near as highly as she does.

Loads of reasons why, but they've been covered far too many times to bother going over them again.

If she leaves, then fair play and I hope she's making the right choice.. But I doubt she'll be happy anywhere with the attitude she's shown.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Zappers said:


> The joke, well it's not even funny in the slightest bit. She's done this before to other wrestlers as well. Not uber bad like Paige but little things. Plus she has injured herself on many occasions. Out of the entire roster male/female, Sasha is probably on the list of risky people to work with.
> 
> And people are shocked that Alexa/Sasha don't get along. Sasha broke Alexa's nose not once ... but injured it on another occasion in NXT.


How did I know that it was a bliss fan saying this stupid shit lmao.

I don't know what people was expecting Sasha to do in that match with paige but calling it a botch cuz she kicked her hard is ridiculous.

Also this unsafe myth is hilarious to me, ignoring the fact that she wrestled the most matches from 2016- 2018, both Becky and Ronda cited her as the person they'd most like to wrestle but yea she's on an invisible unsafe list cuz she broke queen can't take a bump's nose. Tell me another fairy tale.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Sasha Banks definitely unfollowed WWE, Vince, and followed AEW.*



Zappers said:


> The joke, well it's not even funny in the slightest bit. She's done this before to other wrestlers as well. Not uber bad like Paige but little things. Plus she has injured herself on many occasions. Out of the entire roster male/female, Sasha is probably on the list of risky people to work with.
> 
> And people are shocked that Alexa/Sasha don't get along. Sasha broke Alexa's nose not once ... but injured it on another occasion in NXT.


*"many times" :lol Sasha has literally never been injured up until Ronda fucked up her shoulder at the Royal Rumble. *


----------



## Bradshaw98 (Jun 26, 2007)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Sasha Banks definitely unfollowed WWE, Vince, and followed AEW.*
> 
> 
> 
> *"many times" :lol Sasha has literally never been injured up until Ronda fucked up her shoulder at the Royal Rumble. *


Am i not remembering correctly or did she not have some sort of concussion or back issue as well? I would not hold that against her given that everyone seems to get banged up in this game sooner or latter.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Some of you really need to look deeper into things rather than just react to surface level shit. 

Ask yourself this. How was Sasha Banks, Bayley, and others so freaking good in NXT; yet becoming mediocre at the next level? Wrestling is wrestling. You can throw in Shinsake, Sammy Zayn, into the mix of my question.

It's the booking. Plus it's a smaller roster in NXT.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Probably just weighing up her options at this point, either the WWE put their money where their mouth is and give her a bumper contract and some degree of push at the top end of the women's division or she will jump across to a rival who clearly can compete with the wages and offer her a strong spot in a small division.


----------



## Dulce Libre (Jan 21, 2019)

Of all the petty rules and fines they hand out, I'm shocked af they continue to let "superstars" talk so much shit on twitter.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Sasha is an idiot and on par with the likes of Ziggler if she doesn't take the chance (at any rate, despite allegedly re-signing last year) if she doesn't leave at her most prime peak and take her chances outside of WWE. 

She has to know that any "perk" WWE gives her to consider staying, like previous times, only means to keep her while not doing anything worthwhile genuinely. Giving her a title reign means nothing going by her history and her booking. I understand money and security is ideal but sometimes, you take the risk to know your true worth, especially if you feel complacent when you shouldn't. If she gets the chance, she should leave...for her own sakes.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1117805269097041922
I.. I.. I was only pretending!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Bradshaw98 said:


> Am i not remembering correctly or did she not have some sort of concussion or back issue as well? I would not hold that against her given that everyone seems to get banged up in this game sooner or latter.


*She told a trainer her back was sore after a match and WWE's reaction was to take her off TV for 3 months. Yep. *


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

The weirdest part in all of this is
This might lead to Legit Boss watching AEW after years of being an E homer


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

She should of realized how she would of been booked on the main roster. Us as fans know this, you would think somebody who works there would as well. Honestly, I always thought she was over rated. If she leaves, oh well.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1117805269097041922
> I.. I.. I was only pretending!


That tweet is worded weird, who is she telling to kiss her ass?


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Hephaesteus said:


> That tweet is worded weird, who is she telling to kiss her ass?


Fans and journalists. The funny thing is that her bluff got called and she stayed. They’ll give her a little heel turn and then push her back down, but lol. 

Look at the Revival. They won the belt and then did nothing at all.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1117805269097041922
> I.. I.. I was only pretending!


Even though I am like 90% on Sasha's side during this whole thing. I really don't understand this tweet. Sasha is the one who decided to unfollow WWE and start following AEW. She is the one who was posting cryptic stuff. It doesn't really make me a mark for believing that she wanted out of the company. So I'm not really sure who she is going after with this tweet. 

Unless she is talking about that bogus hotel room story that looks completely made up to me. There are pictures of her and Bayley throughout that whole night all smiles and watching the main event and even picture of them all happy and congratulating the Iconics since they are good friends with them. If she is referring to that tantrum story then fine, but the rest of the speculation didn't come out of nowhere, she kind of drummed all that up with her twitter behavior.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

V-Trigger said:


> Hephaesteus said:
> 
> 
> > That tweet is worded weird, who is she telling to kiss her ass?
> ...


I mean if her contact is till 2022 she may have no choice but to stay.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Didn’t she tell stone cold awhile back she wanted a family by 30? Could just be at a crossroads in her life and she’s struggling with that


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *She told a trainer her back was sore after a match and WWE's reaction was to take her off TV for 3 months. Yep. *


I don't know about the back story... but Sasha did come out about her post-concussion syndrome back in October:

http://www.prowrestlingsheet.com/sasha-banks-concussion/#.XLSxDehKiM8

The video is also there.



P Thriller said:


> Even though I am like 90% on Sasha's side during this whole thing. I really don't understand this tweet. Sasha is the one who decided to unfollow WWE and start following AEW. She is the one who was posting cryptic stuff. It doesn't really make me a mark for believing that she wanted out of the company. So I'm not really sure who she is going after with this tweet.
> 
> Unless she is talking about that bogus hotel room story that looks completely made up to me. There are pictures of her and Bayley throughout that whole night all smiles and watching the main event and even picture of them all happy and congratulating the Iconics since they are good friends with them. If she is referring to that tantrum story then fine, but the rest of the speculation didn't come out of nowhere, she kind of drummed all that up with her twitter behavior.


Wrestlers use the word mark to talk about people outside the business.

It isn't derogatory, or insulting, it's just a word.... and she means all the stories.

Just how it is sometimes.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Regardless of what went down, Sasha seems like quite the bitch.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> "many times" :lol *Sasha has literally never been injured up until Ronda fucked up her shoulder at the Royal Rumble.*


Incorrect.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1117805269097041922
> I.. I.. I was only pretending!


What an actual *********. :heston

Way to confirm the rumors there, Boss. This is what we call "bending the knee" after Vince tells you no for your release request. Good dog. Don't want to hear you (or your fans) cry when Alexa pins you under five minutes on RAW while doing matches with the Riott Squad again.

Fucking wrestlers and some of them have the nerve to call others "marks" :duck


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

P Thriller said:


> Even though I am like 90% on Sasha's side during this whole thing. I really don't understand this tweet. Sasha is the one who decided to unfollow WWE and start following AEW. She is the one who was posting cryptic stuff. It doesn't really make me a mark for believing that she wanted out of the company. So I'm not really sure who she is going after with this tweet.


She could have meant anyone, from wrestling "journalists" to fans etc. Most of the stuff we hear are just rumours and interpretions of cryptic postings, which could have meant something else.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Probably means nothing but Kenny recently followed Sasha and given that he handles the AEW Women's division... :shrug


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Punk_316 said:


> Regardless of what went down, Sasha seems like quite the bitch.


She has always come off as a bitch and someone with a real shit attitude. It's part of the reason I can't stand her.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Sasha has never successfully defended a title on the Main Roster period. Bayley even got the pin at Fastlane, not her. And all four of her Women's title reigns COMBINED are less time than Carmella's ONE reign, and Carmella got to defend the belt successfully a few times, including beating Charlotte clean on PPV to retain, which WWE has never let Sasha do. She's NEVER won at WrestleMania, the only one of the HW who hasn't, and she has a dismal win/loss record on PPV in-general, etc 

So yeah I can see why the tag titles thing might have been the last straw for her. Especially if they were promised a strong reign and then WWE went to them at the last minute and went "yeah about that, we need you to drop the titles to the comedy heel team, sorry." And if the Alexa story was true, then I could see her going "fuck this, I'm gone, I've let you guys jerk me around over and over and over for years now, and I'm sick of it."

And no, I wouldn't blame her if she did.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

WINNING said:


> I understand money and security is ideal but sometimes, you take the risk to know your true worth, especially if you feel complacent when you shouldn't. If she gets the chance, she should leave...for her own sakes.


*That's exactly what her husband said on Instagram.*



Zappers said:


> Incorrect.


*Great counterargument. Next time, try proof.*



DMD Mofomagic said:


> I don't know about the back story... but Sasha did come out about her post-concussion syndrome back in October:
> 
> http://www.prowrestlingsheet.com/sa... MANY TIMES she's injured [i]herself[/i].[/B]


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Tries to quit because she had to put over some new talent? How professional.


I hope she does leave, ungrateful little dweeb


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *That's exactly what her husband said on Instagram.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The other forum member and You ... YOURSELF just did it for me. Thanks! Appreciate it.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

It is quite the difference in fan response to The Revival being unhappy and wanting to leave and Sasha Banks being unhappy and wanting to leave


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

If one tells me that trips probs intervened, i wouldnt be surprised since those two are his peeps


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Sasha has put over A LOT of women over the years, and she'd gone out of her way to make others look great even if she wins. So this strawman "she wants to leave because she needs to put over new talent" is bullshit and needs to stop, she's spend most of her main roster career doing that, and did it in NXT as well.

It's more like getting jerked around by the company for years, and for them to spring this on you at the last minute apparently, eventually almost everyone has a breaking point.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

I thought Sasha was solid in NXT but has been thoroughly mediocre on the main roster (even when she got her big push facing Charlotte).


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Zappers said:


> BOSS of Bel-Air said:
> 
> 
> > *That's exactly what her husband said on Instagram.*
> ...


2 times is not many. Guess alexa has been injuried many times too by that logic


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

I cant speak to how Sasha is personally. I can only go ny whats reported and said about her from other people.

I alwaya here Sasha's not that good as a babyface, she was better more natural as a heel. The reason why Sasha is so great as a heel cause she's kinda bitchy in real life gathering what other's have said about her. 

Of course she is great to her friends and the people who got her here personally.

But if you dont know Sasha that well or she's not having a good day she's not gonna be that warm to you. 

There are multiple instances were Sasha straight up ignored fans and didn't acknowledge them.

Sasha strikes me one of those people where if you get to know her and be cool with her she'll be great to you.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> Sasha has put over A LOT of women over the years, and she'd gone out of her way to make others look great even if she wins. So this strawman "she wants to leave because she needs to put over new talent" is bullshit and needs to stop, she's spend most of her main roster career doing that, and did it in NXT as well.
> 
> It's more like getting jerked around by the company for years, and for them to spring this on you at the last minute apparently, eventually almost everyone has a breaking point.


I agree....In the last 2.5 years, Sasha Banks has lost one on one to:

Charlotte Flair (4 Times)
Nia Jax (2 Times)
Alicia Fox
Bayley (2 Times)
Alexa Bliss
Paige
Sonya Deville
Asuka
Mandy Rose
Ruby Riott (3 Times)
Ronda Rousey
Tamina

Even the "Classic" matches that she was involved in she usually lost:

The famous Brooklyn match vs. Bayley: Lost
Iron Woman match vs. Bayley: Lost
Wrestlemania 32 Triple Threat: Lost to Charlotte
Summerslam 2016: Lost to Charlotte
First Ever Women's Hell in a Cell in her hometown: Lost to Charlotte
First Ever Main Roster Women's Iron Man Match: Lost to Charlotte
Wrestlemania 33 Fatal 4 Way: Lost to Bayley
First ever Women's Royal Rumble: Stayed in a long time, Eliminated by the Bellas
First Ever Women's Elimination Chamber: Lost to Alexa Bliss
Wrestlemania 34 Kickoff Show Battle Royal: Eliminated by Bayley (Win given to Naomi)
First Ever Women's Money in the Bank Match: Lost to Alexa Bliss
Royal Rumble 2019: Lost to Ronda Rousey
Wrestlemania 35: Lost to the Iconics

You could argue that her only big wins were her title wins and this is how long each one lasted:

Women's Champion: 27 days
Women's Champion: 27 days
Women's Champion: 20 days
Women's Champion: 8 days
Women's Tag Team Champion: 49 days

She has literally spent her whole career losing big matches, including 0-4 at Wrestlemania. She constantly is putting over other women. WWE has basically used her to increase match quality but reward people less talented the whole time. Quite honestly I'm surprised it has taken her this long to lose her mind. She believes she is one of the best in the company, and she is right. She is definitely top 5, but has never been rewarded for it.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

This ties into how terrible the organization/planning in WWE is. Asuka shows up to SDL one day 12 days before Mania thinking that she's going into Mania as champion (and they were still advertising a #1 contenders match to determine her opponent the night before), only to find out that she's dropping the title to Charlotte with zero buildup because, Vince decided to do that like a few hours before on a whim.

Road Dogg is apparently leaving because he's tired of spending all this time and effort trying to put a show together and sitting in on ungodly long "Creative meetings" just to have his time and effort wasted because Vince and co toss it out at the last minute to do something else.

And now it seems like they did the same thing to Sasha & Bayley here? Can these people not plan ANYTHING out, no wonder continuity is so screwed up most of the time.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> This ties into how terrible the organization/planning in WWE is. Asuka shows up to SDL one day 12 days before Mania thinking that she's going into Mania as champion (and they were still advertising a #1 contenders match to determine her opponent the night before), only to find out that she's dropping the title to Charlotte with zero buildup because, Vince decided to do that like a few hours before on a whim.
> 
> Road Dogg is apparently leaving because he's tired of spending all this time and effort trying to put a show together and sitting in on ungodly long "Creative meetings" just to have his time and effort wasted because Vince and co toss it out at the last minute to do something else.
> 
> And now it seems like they did the same thing to Sasha & Bayley here? Can these people not plan ANYTHING out, no wonder continuity is so screwed up most of the time.


I've heard a couple former employees discuss before about how Vince runs his creative meetings. They basically said that 90% of the meetings were dedicated to Roman Reigns, then once they were done figuring out what to do with him, they just threw the rest together quickly. You can tell he is still basically doing the same thing now. Vince takes his couple stars that he cares about (Charlotte, Roman, Alexa, Ronda, Brock), he obsesses with their storylines and how to get them over and how to make them historically great. Then the rest is just week to week with him. Whatever would be surprising that week or whatever would get a pop that week. He has ZERO long term plans for anybody except a very lucky few (And the members of that exclusive club usually didn't get there because of talent, but because Vince likes the way they look). That is why no storyline for anybody else makes any sense. Sasha keeps making the mistake in thinking that Vince actually gives a crap about her career, but he doesn't. She is a work rate week to week superstar to him, just like Cesaro has been forever now. He probably doesn't even remember what they did the week before. If Vince can't jerk off to you, then you are at the mercy of whatever he feels like throwing together at the last second for you. Sasha has complained before about how she gets to the building and has no idea what she is doing that night... do you think Roman or Ronda or Alexa or Charlotte ever has that problem?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

P Thriller said:


> Asuka842 said:
> 
> 
> > Sasha has put over A LOT of women over the years, and she'd gone out of her way to make others look great even if she wins. So this strawman "she wants to leave because she needs to put over new talent" is bullshit and needs to stop, she's spend most of her main roster career doing that, and did it in NXT as well.
> ...


First womans mideast match lost to alexa


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

The booking for both of them has been horrible for like two years now at least. Sasha was slapped with this label of "choke artist who can never successfully defend a title" which they still haven't let her shake, and Bayley was buried during her feud with Alexa. Then they spent most of 2018 doing nothing of note, then they teased the feud between them that people had been waiting for, only to lamely "resolve" it with a couple of weeks of comedy "therapy" skits. Then they became a tag team and spent months constantly facing the Riott Squad week after week after week after week. 

Then they FINALLY they unveil the tag belts, those two win them, and then they have like a two month reign, get to defend them only once on-cameral, and then drop them to a comedy team in what was apparently a last minute decision, and then are asked to get squashed by tiny little Alexa the night afterwards.

Oh and to add on to all that, they have them showing up on all the shows vowing to defend the belts everywhere, show up in NXT to tease something with the Sky Pirates, etc only for NOTHING to come of it in the end.

I don't believe that they have a real plan for either of them honestly, they're just making shit up week to week.


----------



## AllenNoah (Jan 12, 2017)

P Thriller said:


> *I've heard a couple former employees discuss before about how Vince runs his creative meetings. They basically said that 90% of the meetings were dedicated to Roman Reigns, then once they were done figuring out what to do with him, they just threw the rest together quickly. *You can tell he is still basically doing the same thing now. Vince takes his couple stars that he cares about (Charlotte, Roman, Alexa, Ronda, Brock), he obsesses with their storylines and how to get them over and how to make them historically great. Then the rest is just week to week with him. Whatever would be surprising that week or whatever would get a pop that week. He has ZERO long term plans for anybody except a very lucky few (And the members of that exclusive club usually didn't get there because of talent, but because Vince likes the way they look). That is why no storyline for anybody else makes any sense. Sasha keeps making the mistake in thinking that Vince actually gives a crap about her career, but he doesn't. She is a work rate week to week superstar to him, just like Cesaro has been forever now. He probably doesn't even remember what they did the week before. If Vince can't jerk off to you, then you are at the mercy of whatever he feels like throwing together at the last second for you. Sasha has complained before about how she gets to the building and has no idea what she is doing that night... do you think Roman or Ronda or Alexa or Charlotte ever has that problem?


I want so badly for that to be a joke. It sounds like a joke. 
...Please be a joke.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

AllenNoah said:


> I want so badly for that to be a joke. It sounds like a joke.
> ...Please be a joke.


If you watch the product you can see that is exactly how the creative meetings go and explains why there is no storyline continuity and why no one but a handful of wrestlers have defined roles.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

AllenNoah said:


> I want so badly for that to be a joke. It sounds like a joke.
> ...Please be a joke.


I don´t think it´s a joke... It´s been pretty well established the last 5+ years that it all revolves around the mantra "Make Roman look strong"
(of course, he has added Charlotte and Rousey to that Mantra, and Brock does what he does)


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

AllenNoah said:


> I want so badly for that to be a joke. It sounds like a joke.
> ...Please be a joke.


I really wish I could find the link....I heard a former creative writer for WWE on Wade Keller's Podcast I think? I remember hearing him basically say that they spent most of the creative meeting talking about Roman and throwing the rest together really quickly. By "I heard from..." I guess I should have said that I heard on a podcast lol. But take it with a grain of salt, but all it takes is a couple weeks of watching WWE programming to know that it really isn't that far fetched to be true.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1117886186750480384


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1117805269097041922
> I.. I.. I was only pretending!


Did she remove that tweet?


----------



## Uncannye (Apr 8, 2017)

P Thriller said:


> I agree....In the last 2.5 years, Sasha Banks has lost one on one to:
> 
> Charlotte Flair (4 Times)
> Nia Jax (2 Times)
> ...


Great post! I do think Sasha Banks and Bayley should have won and keep the tag team belts at WrestleMania then lost them on Monday Night Raw if Vince McMahon really need them lose the tag team belts for future plans.


----------



## Bradshaw98 (Jun 26, 2007)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1117886186750480384


LOL he knew exactly what he was doing with that tweet, Sasha is click bait gold it seems, ass covered, mission accomplished



P Thriller said:


> I really wish I could find the link....I heard a former creative writer for WWE on Wade Keller's Podcast I think? I remember hearing him basically say that they spent most of the creative meeting talking about Roman and throwing the rest together really quickly. By "I heard from..." I guess I should have said that I heard on a podcast lol. But take it with a grain of salt, but all it takes is a couple weeks of watching WWE programming to know that it really isn't that far fetched to be true.


My understanding of the Road dogg situation was that taking the belt off Auska and given it to Charlotte was the last straw, grain of salt of course but the rumors I saw said that the plan post Mania was to build to a Auska Charlotte ppv match where Charlotte went over and broke the record for women's championships, they would then have two women they could instantly elevate anyone with.
Instead, 4 women lost their tv match and 2 more lost their Mania match, Charlotte's records was done on free tv with no build. I am inclined to believe this just given the way Charlotte and other Smackdown women were tweeting afterword.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Supposedly Sasha told WWE she wasn't coming to RAW tonight? LMAO I love it.



AllenNoah said:


> I want so badly for that to be a joke. It sounds like a joke.
> ...Please be a joke.


Joke or not, I'm 100% sure it's true. It's obvious that it's true.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Supposedly Sasha told WWE she wasn't coming to RAW tonight? LMAO I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We shall see but those hashtags seem to say sonething different
And i knew satin was full of shit.


----------



## Joe Moore (Dec 11, 2018)

Ger said:


> Did she remove that tweet?



Yes, she deleted it.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Not seen backstage. The mystery continues


----------



## Bradshaw98 (Jun 26, 2007)

Hephaesteus said:


> Not seen backstage. The mystery continues


I know 'card subject to change' and all that but they did just announce the Boss n' Hug connection at an event, and considering how they just spoiled the title match last week...


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hephaesteus said:


> If by charisma you mean her blonde hair and "pretty" face to the point that people are willing to overlook her deficiencies, i agree.


hows blonde hair and pretty face working for mandy rose:laugh:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

She was buried by announcers today as quitting. Damn. AEW rumor time.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Got to give it to Bayley for continuing to appear and swallow the bullshit WWE throws at her as well. I'm sure she's getting fed up too. 

Still don't blame Sasha if she's had enough.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> She was buried by announcers today as quitting. Damn. AEW rumor time.


Sounds like the exact opposite, that shes going to smackdown. Im pretty sure they didnt give this much attentuon to pun k when he left and punk was a much bigger deal at this juncture. The fact that it invaded the storyline makes it 60/40.


----------



## Bradshaw98 (Jun 26, 2007)

Hephaesteus said:


> Sounds like the exact opposite, that shes going to smackdown. Im pretty sure they didnt give this much attentuon to pun k when he left and punk was a much bigger deal at this juncture. The fact that it invaded the story line makes it 60/40.


I honestly don't know what to think at this point, Bayley looked pissed out there the last couple weeks, is this a new angry Bayley? The merch she was wearing seems to be a bit on the nose. Cory always goes hard on Sasha so I would not put THAT much stock in that yet. 

This all feels so weird to me, Sasha had that tweet today that she deleted that implied she was still in WWE and she is supposedly in the Montreal area, did she come back and this is now a full angel? Because you are right there now is a story for tonight at least.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Knowing WWE and Sasha maybe, they'll try to "work shoot" this obviously real situation as if we were dumb to use common sense and logic to decipher what is really going on.

I wish wrestlers had more backbone to tell WWE to fuck off. If they are THAT good, they'll be taken care of elsewhere. Enough wrestlers do that and WWE will change their tune quickly. I am NOT the biggest Sasha defender and I find her to be an entitled bitch in many cases but on this particular one, she's in the right. She's been the proverbial beating bag for others to get over for years now (whether it was Charlotte, Alexa, Ronda, etc.). You are in the prime of your career and it's being royally wasted. If you feel your worth isn't being measured in WWE, then you have to make the tough decision.

Leave Sasha. Don't be pathetic like Dolph Ziggler. Be like a Cody Rhodes or even a Sami Callihan and bet on yourself.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Perhaps they'll try to throw her a bone and send her to SmackDown where she's always wanted to be. Honestly if she wasn't going to be champ, getting away from Bayley was the thing she needed most.

We'll find out tomorrow I guess, but it sure didn't seem good from the commentary as far as her WWE future goes.


----------



## Bradshaw98 (Jun 26, 2007)

WINNING said:


> Knowing WWE and Sasha maybe, they'll try to "work shoot" this obviously real situation as if we were dumb to use common sense and logic to decipher what is really going on.
> 
> I wish wrestlers had more backbone to tell WWE to fuck off. If they are THAT good, they'll be taken care of elsewhere. Enough wrestlers do that and WWE will change their tune quickly. I am NOT the biggest Sasha defender and I find her to be an entitled bitch in many cases but on this particular one, she's in the right. She's been the proverbial beating bag for others to get over for years now (whether it was Charlotte, Alexa, Ronda, etc.). You are in the prime of your career and it's being royally wasted. If you feel your worth isn't being measured in WWE, then you have to make the tough decision.
> 
> Leave Sasha. Don't be pathetic like Dolph Ziggler. Be like a Cody Rhodes or even a Sami Callihan and bet on yourself.


The problem she has is that she just resigned last year, so she either works it out, or sits at home until she can go somewhere else, Vince will never grant her a release, for all her poor booking WWE seems to use her image everywhere. The thing I have been pondering is if Bayley resigns this year or not.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Let's be honest here, Sasha WAS a star and they fugged her up in 2016.

She should've been pushed on the same level as Charlotte, Alexa back then. 

Yes, she did win multiple titles, but she was just a transitional champion.

She should've gone to SDL in 2017 and been made the face of the women's division on that brand with Becky.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Let's be honest here, Sasha WAS a star and they fugged her up in 2016.
> 
> She should've been pushed on the same level as Charlotte, Alexa back then.
> 
> ...


I agree with everything else you said but calling Sasha a transitional champ is _very_ generous.

She was fodder to fluff up Charlotte's title numbers.

If memory serves the first couple of Sasha's title reigns came and went within days without a single successful defense.


----------



## AllenNoah (Jan 12, 2017)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> I agree with everything else you said but calling Sasha a transitional champ is _very_ generous.
> 
> She was fodder to fluff up Charlotte's title numbers.
> 
> If memory serves the first couple of Sasha's title reigns came and went within days without a single successful defense.


Until FastLane Sasha had never had a successful title defense (and even then it was Bayley that scored the pin). 

It's so bad it's even brought up by the in-game commentary of 2k19.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> I agree with everything else you said but calling Sasha a transitional champ is _very_ generous.
> 
> She was fodder to fluff up Charlotte's title numbers.
> 
> If memory serves the first couple of Sasha's title reigns came and went within days without a single successful defense.


I tried to give the WWE benefit of the doubt. 

But you're right.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

AllenNoah said:


> Until FastLane Sasha had never had a successful title defense (and even then it was Bayley that scored the pin).
> 
> It's so bad it's even brought up by the in-game commentary of 2k19.


fpalm

You know things are bad when even WWE2K are making fun of you.



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I tried to give the WWE benefit of the doubt.
> 
> But you're right.


WWE has lost the benefit of the doubt a _LOOONG_ time ago :lol


----------



## Bradshaw98 (Jun 26, 2007)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> I agree with everything else you said but calling Sasha a transitional champ is _very_ generous.
> 
> She was fodder to fluff up Charlotte's title numbers.
> 
> If memory serves the first couple of Sasha's title reigns came and went within days without a single successful defense.


Ya those title 'runes' were part of a program that as far as I can tell was solely to Make Charlotte more popular than Sasha.

Her last one happened only because Vince seems like having the replacement Face win ie Bayley was probably gonna lose to Bliss at Summerslam.


----------



## Arktik (Mar 21, 2007)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Let's be honest here, Sasha WAS a star and they fugged her up in 2016.
> 
> She should've been pushed on the same level as Charlotte, Alexa back then.
> 
> ...


Not counting Becky's current reign. The four shortest reigns in the history of the Raw Womens title are: 8 days, 20 days, 27 days and 27 days. All four of those title reigns belong to Sasha.


----------



## Bradshaw98 (Jun 26, 2007)

Arktik said:


> Not counting Becky's current reign. The four shortest reigns in the history of the Raw Womens title are: 8 days, 20 days, 27 days and 27 days. All four of those title reigns belong to Sasha.


See, I kinda assumed there would be a payoff to that, like she finally breaks the cruse, really starting to doubt that was ever in the cards.


----------



## AllenNoah (Jan 12, 2017)

Arktik said:


> Not counting Becky's current reign. The four shortest reigns in the history of the Raw Womens title are: 8 days, 20 days, 27 days and 27 days. All four of those title reigns belong to Sasha.


Making history!


----------



## Halifax (Dec 22, 2005)

Naomi does nothing for me. Sasha has an a very nice petite tight body with great abs and nicely shaped butt. Hopefully she comes back as a solo act since Bayley ruin it when she gets taged in. Bring Sasha back as a heel who brags about having a great body and lwrestle in a lingerie.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Per Meltzer on the latest WON it appears that WWE is giving Sasha some time off to think and figure out what she wants to do. So even if she doesn't shows up on SD tonight it still might not mean that she is leaving the company.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Nut Tree said:


> How is she a spoiled brat but CM Punk has literally won all of you guys over for making similar complaints about his booking as well as booking of other WWE superstars?
> 
> Sasha Banks isn't a spoiled brat for knowing her worth and not settling for mid card or being buried for no reason. Why would you even put the belts on them if they werent going to be able to make them relevant?
> 
> Lets be honest here... *WWE is trying to force a slow build of a Flair dynasty.* And I wouldn't be shocked if Charlotte is a 16 time WWE women's champion before her career is up. And Sasha Banks is one of the best female wrestlers as well as Bliss, and Bayley.


8 title reigns in under 4 years is a slow build????


----------



## Jeripunk99 (Oct 16, 2017)

They ruined her by havingher as a face 99 % of her career. She was a great heel in NXT and her character reflects heel tendencies


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

This whole Lacey Evans thing probably ain't selling her on what WWE is selling I'd imagine.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

If they gave her time off she still only has 1 choice, after all of this they are never going to give her a chance again. She has to leave. Yes shes under contract but if you really wanna go you can, she might sit on the sidelines for 6 months to a year but she can definitely do it. 

If she thought her direction was bad before it will only be multiplied by 1000x now. She should just go and restart whenever she is contractually allowed to do so.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Theoretically, I wonder if she could sue them to get out of her contract if needed?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Taroostyles said:


> If they gave her time off she still only has 1 choice, after all of this they are never going to give her a chance again. She has to leave. Yes shes under contract but if you really wanna go you can, she might sit on the sidelines for 6 months to a year but she can definitely do it.
> 
> If she thought her direction was bad before it will only be multiplied by 1000x now. She should just go and restart whenever she is contractually allowed to do so.


Yea pretty much. If she returns after all this, nobody's gonna listen to her ever again if she tries to complain at mistreatment.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

At this point I wouldn't trust Vince at all if I were her honestly.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

If I was the owner of another wrestling company I wouldn't want to offer Sasha a contract. If she has this type of attitude and is this childish now about shit, how do you think she's going to act in a different company when she's not constantly on the top of the mountain? not worth the hassle.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

That's a very, questionable, reading of it. She doesn't need to be on top constantly, she's shown that she has no problem putting over other women. What she wants, is a real chance to show what she can do and they've basically wasted the last 2+ years of her (and Bayley's) careers. And they've ALWAYS cut her off at the knees just as she starts to build momentum.

The fact that Sasha's FOUR title reigns COMBINED amount to less time than Carmella's ONE. The fact that Sasha has NEVER been allowed to defend a title successfully on her own on the MR, the fact that Carmella got to retain her title against Charlotte CLEAN on a PPV but Sasha hasn't, I'm sorry but this is pathetic on WWE's part. And if they promised her and Bayley a good tag title reign, and sent them to SDL and NXT to hype things up, and then pulled the rug out from under them at the last minute to give the title's to a comedy team, she has every right to be angry because again, they wasted 2+ years of her career, FOR THAT!!


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

https://mobile.twitter.com/ryansatin/status/1117886186750480384
I fucking told you guys to not trust this bitch given his history


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

Ninja Hedgehog said:


> 8 title reigns in under 4 years is a slow build????


Compared to Alexa Bliss who got 5 title reigns in 2 years.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

Taroostyles said:


> If they gave her time off she still only has 1 choice, after all of this they are never going to give her a chance again. She has to leave. Yes shes under contract but if you really wanna go you can, she might sit on the sidelines for 6 months to a year but she can definitely do it.
> 
> If she thought her direction was bad before it will only be multiplied by 1000x now. She should just go and restart whenever she is contractually allowed to do so.


What if her contract lasts like 2+ more years? Neville could do it because he had a year left on his contract only. With Sasha...didn't she just sign a new one last year? If we assume it's 3 years, she could be unemployed for another 2 years. If more than that...woo boy


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

If she was really determined she'd probably win in court. They can't legally freeze a contract and since they regard their wrestlers as independent contractors to skimp on taxes and benefits, it means that those same wrestlers can walk whenever they want to.

But it would take a lot of time and money to fight the case.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

Jedah said:


> If she was really determined she'd probably win in court. They can't legally freeze a contract and since they regard their wrestlers as independent contractors to skimp on taxes and benefits, it means that those same wrestlers can walk whenever they want to.
> 
> But it would take a lot of time and money to fight the case.


Right, I remember the Neville situation involving a lot of legal kerfuffle. In the end Neville ended up just waiting it out. As it turned out, it was only about a year so he could eat that.

But if Sasha's contract runs longer, she's going to have to fight it to be free.


----------



## Arktik (Mar 21, 2007)

Jedah said:


> If she was really determined she'd probably win in court. They can't legally freeze a contract and since they regard their wrestlers as independent contractors to skimp on taxes and benefits, it means that those same wrestlers can walk whenever they want to.
> 
> But it would take a lot of time and money to fight the case.


If it got that serious WWE would not want to pursue the case. They absolutely can not lose the "independent contractor" status that they have their employees in right now. That would bring out millions of dollars in additional expenses each year if they had to do that.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

What if this is all an elaborate work? Going by last night's Raw, maybe Sasha will return as a heel and attack Bayley - setting up a title feud with Becky.


----------



## ShiningStar (Jun 20, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> If I was the owner of another wrestling company I wouldn't want to offer Sasha a contract. If she has this type of attitude and is this childish now about shit, how do you think she's going to act in a different company when she's not constantly on the top of the mountain? not worth the hassle.


Wouldn't bother me if I owned a wrestling company. She is money as a Heel in the Boss Gimmick and she actually want's to have good matches and is passionate about her craft. Can't say the same for most people wrestling


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

gl83 said:


> Compared to Alexa Bliss who got 5 title reigns in 2 years.


I was responding to a point made about a slow build of a Flair dynasty. What does that have to do with Alexa Bliss? Or anyone else without the surname Flair?

Your statement is true, but just a very odd time to bring it up.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

ShiningStar said:


> Wouldn't bother me if I owned a wrestling company. She is money as a Heel in the Boss Gimmick and she actually want's to have good matches and is passionate about her craft. Can't say the same for most people wrestling


Yeah but you don't act like this when you are asked to do a job, its unprofessional.


----------



## Sbatenney (Jul 3, 2018)

WINNING said:


> Knowing WWE and Sasha maybe, they'll try to "work shoot" this obviously real situation as if we were dumb to use common sense and logic to decipher what is really going on.
> 
> I wish wrestlers had more backbone to tell WWE to fuck off. If they are THAT good, they'll be taken care of elsewhere. Enough wrestlers do that and WWE will change their tune quickly. I am NOT the biggest Sasha defender and *I find her to be an entitled bitch in many cases *but on this particular one, she's in the right. She's been the proverbial beating bag for others to get over for years now (whether it was Charlotte, Alexa, Ronda, etc.). You are in the prime of your career and it's being royally wasted. If you feel your worth isn't being measured in WWE, then you have to make the tough decision.
> 
> Leave Sasha. Don't be pathetic like Dolph Ziggler. Be like a Cody Rhodes or even a Sami Callihan and bet on yourself.


To me that was all you had to say. I don't think she is right to walk out of the company. You acting like she only has two choices, there is a third, be like Becky and be professional until you get a chance and then grab it with two hands and now has a belt for each hand.

Also despite what people say Sasha(55%) has a higher win percentage than Trish(54%), Beth(54%), Chyna(54%), Mickie James(50%), Becky(52&) and despite what people say, Alexa Bliss(33%). Although shockingly Bayley has the third best win rate in the WWE history for females and I believe top 20 in history with 74% and the only two females to beat her are Ronda and Asuka. By the way this is sololy base on TV and PPV matches, not house show matches incase people want to claim that she only that high because she wins at House shows to keep the fans happy.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Could it also be a factor that during WM35 weekend Sasha and Bayley were told their getting spilt up from the brand shake up?

Take the titles off them and keep Sasha on Raw, move Bayley to Smackdown? If this is true this could factor in why Sasha is upset.

2 things about this.
You couldn't give us Sasha and Bayley vs Asuka and Kairi Sane for the tag belts? Better match than The IIconics vs Asuka and Kairi

I perfer Sasha and Bayley chase singles gold. Sasha vs Becky for the raw belt spells quality stuff to me


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Sbatenney said:


> To me that was all you had to say. I don't think she is right to walk out of the company. You acting like she only has two choices, there is a third, be like Becky and be professional until you get a chance and then grab it with two hands and now has a belt for each hand.
> 
> Also despite what people say Sasha(55%) has a higher win percentage than Trish(54%), Beth(54%), Chyna(54%), Mickie James(50%), Becky(52&) and despite what people say, Alexa Bliss(33%). Although shockingly Bayley has the third best win rate in the WWE history for females and I believe top 20 in history with 74% *and the only two females to beat her are Ronda and Asuka*. By the way this is sololy base on TV and PPV matches, not house show matches incase people want to claim that she only that high because she wins at House shows to keep the fans happy.


There is no way this is true. Alexa has beaten her on a number of occasions (including last Monday). As has Ruby


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ninja Hedgehog said:


> There is no way this is true. Alexa has beaten her on a number of occasions (including last Monday). As has Ruby


The percentages include house shows no doubt, and the faces always win.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

zrc said:


> The percentages include house shows no doubt, and the faces always win.


I wasn't disputing the percentages. They are probably true (in whatever capacity they are worked out on). I was disputing that Bayley has only lost to Ronda and Asuka. That just isn't true


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

I love how women are seen as entitled bitches when they stick up for themselves and want better treatment but a guy like Neville got all the praise in the world for valuing himself and his craft over valuing a paycheck from the WWE.

So many people have this obvious bias against Sasha and i don’t understand why. She doesnt have to be nice to fans... expecting her to be that way is just as entitled as some of you claim her to be


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

ObsoleteMule said:


> I love how women are seen as entitled bitches when they stick up for themselves and want better treatment but a guy like Neville got all the praise in the world for valuing himself and his craft over valuing a paycheck from the WWE.
> 
> So many people have this obvious bias against Sasha and i don’t understand why. She doesnt have to be nice to fans... expecting her to be that way is just as entitled as some of you claim her to be


Let's compare them.

Neville carried an entire division on his shoulders for a full year or so, was better than 99% of anything on Raw or Smackdown!

Sasha has done none of that.


----------



## Disputed (Aug 20, 2018)

I haven't been watching the whole time, was Banks a face for her entire run on the main roster?


----------



## MSY81 (Apr 3, 2017)

Disputed said:


> I haven't been watching the whole time, was Banks a face for her entire run on the main roster?


Yes. She alluded to a heelturn against Bayley at one time, which didn't materialize.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

Looks like bad news for Sasha if she is staying in the WWE. She's stuck in the hell that is RAW with Lacey and Alexa there. Bayley took a bad loss but she'll be better off on Smackdown most likely.


----------



## Disputed (Aug 20, 2018)

MSY81 said:


> Yes. She alluded to a heelturn against Bayley at one time, which didn't materialize.


So in what, 4 years, this natural heel never got to play a heel at all. Brilliant stuff


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Disputed said:


> So in what, 4 years, this natural heel never got to play a heel at all. Brilliant stuff


When she first got called up she was supposed to be a heel in a team with Naomi and Tamina. This didn't last very long.

The closest they have had since is a few heelish/selfish actions towards Bayley during the Royal Rumble and Elimination Chamber. These things eventually caused Bayley to snap and attack Sasha. It seemed like the ideal time to turn one of them heel but WWE pulled the plug almost instantly and they became a BFF tag team.

Of the NXT 4HW, her and Charlotte are the most natural playing heels but they have just never really bothered with Sasha on the main roster. Vince gonna Vince


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Damn if Banks does come back and if she gets put on Raw she wont have her best friend Bayley around anymore and she's have to be around Alexa who legit dont like each other.


----------



## Remy Montana (Jul 22, 2018)

*Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*

When Neville walked out because he was frustrated over creative people praised him for having the balls to do so. But, when Sasha threatened to quit because she's frustrated with creative, people say she's an entitled bitch, and she's acting childish and ungrateful. Why is that? Do you think it's double standards?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*

Wait and see


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*

I support both Neville and Sasha Banks for wanting to leave the company :ciampa


----------



## Arktik (Mar 21, 2007)

DammitC said:


> I support both Neville and Sasha Banks for wanting to leave the company <img src="https://i.imgur.com/heU254m.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Ciampa" class="inlineimg" />


This is the reasonable stance. Most people on this board are not reasonable.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

*re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*

I've been asking the same question.

Sasha has every right to be mad about her booking for the past 2 years. her losing the tag titles and being separated from Bayley was the straw that broke the camels back.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

*re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*

If she follows through, I'll have total respect for her.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

*re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*

People are less sympathetic towards Sasha because she can be a bit of a cunt in real life. Calling a bunch of people "marks" the other day probably didn't help endure them to her either.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

*re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*

At this point she should leave. She didn't get moved to SD and now she's likely stuck being used to put over Lacey and Alexa on RAW. Maybe they intended to move her and decided not to as punishment.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*

Because something always colors the opinion of the IWC.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

*re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*

I've noticed that sometimes fans of professional wrestling can be "fucking cunts".


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

*re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*

Neville had less of a reason to leave than Sasha. WWE build the entire Cruiserweight Division around him. Sasha never had that luxury.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

*re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*

I didn't follow Sasha' thread but if the reaction there is as same as you claimed then I agree with you.


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN (Oct 19, 2018)

Because Neville was clearly way under utilized, and honestly one of the most talented guys on the roster. He has it all, his work on 205 live and NXT was spectacular. Sasha well meh, I feel she was over rated and was booked exactly where she should have been. She thinks she is bigger than she is because of her NXT run, she needs to keep proving her worth week in and week out and I don’t think she did that.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*

There were plenty of people on Neville as well. But there are differences.

#1, Sasha is a bigger star with a bigger fanbase, so there are more fans and haters out there. And #2, Sasha has a reputation, fair or not, of having a big attitude while you never heard anything about Neville.

That and when Neville left, he went dark. We didn't hear from him for over a year. And since he's come back he hasn't talked once about WWE. We don't even know why he walked out to this day. While with Sasha even now she's teasing and poking the bear on Twitter, intentionally stirring things up.

So while I support Sasha in what she's doing, she's certainly inviting more attention to herself than Neville did. And again, Sasha is a bigger star with a bigger reputation, which means more scrutiny.


----------



## cai1981 (Oct 2, 2016)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Because something always colors the opinion of the IWC.


We have a winner! Nail hit right on the head!


----------



## Sbatenney (Jul 3, 2018)

*re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*

I felt both were unprofessional and shouldn't be supported. The bigger question is why do people shit on Austin for doing the same while support Sasha and Neville. I would argue that Austin had more of a reason to walk out but people still shat on him and even he admitted that he made a mistake by doing so.

The way Ambrose went about things is the way you leave a company, he simply didn't renew his contract but still went out there and do his job. He put over people like Lashley etc on the way out, Sasha rumored to have walked out when she learned she would be losing to Alexa seems like a child throwing their toys out of a the crib.

However to answer your question, Neville simply sat out his contract, he didn't make a big deal or fuss about it. He didn't go on Social Media to bitch and moan about "If Only You Knew" etc etc, he just sat at home and waited his time. Sasha's actions have made her seem more of a spoiled brat than a professional wrestler.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Half of the roster or more has been booked like crap to be honest


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*

Because Neville doesn't treat his fans like shit, and he isn't an ego maniac who says he's the best superstar in history and other ridiculous crap that annoys people, also he doesn't constantly cry because he's not given the main event of Wrestlemania or every title in the company.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

*re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*

Probably because PAC isn't a cunt.


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

*re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*



Remy Montana said:


> When Neville walked out because he was frustrated over creative people praised him for having the balls to do so. But, when Sasha threatened to quit because she's frustrated with creative, people say she's an entitled bitch, and she's acting childish and ungrateful. Why is that? Do you think it's double standards?


Yes, It does. It's a double standard. Both are talent. He is a great highflyer and she looks a natural born heel. In fact, Sasha's reigns should require more credibility and solid rivalries. And Neville was fit as a King of Cruiserweights if wouldn't be limited.

I understand Sasha's frustration. It's one of many stories from many superstars for almost 12 years. Personally, give in popular prejudice is not allowed, at least for her and mostly disappointed superstars. 

P.S.: When The Boss new about the Women's Tag Team Champs will pass to The Iiconics, I understand it. To her, it was the last straw.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

*re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*

The biggest mistake Sasha made was re-signing with the WWE last year (if true). Now, I understand that security (at the time) makes WWE the best option but you have to expect putting up with bad booking staying in the WWE. Otherwise she should have gone to Impact or something which has a FAR BETTER booked women's division than the WWE's. It's also unfortunate that AEW didn't start up until late last year


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*

Because Neville followed through with it.

It remains to be seen whether Sasha does as she's proven to just be a petulant child in the past.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

*re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*

I think part of it was that outside of 205 live Neville never really did much on the main roster and people felt like he should have gotten more of a main roster spot, or at least had a better shot at earning a main roster spot.

But Sasha was 4x woman's champ on the main roster and also had the tag belts with Bailey. 

Neville seemed unhappy because he never really got much of a shot beyond 205 Live. 
Sasha seems unhappy if she's not always booked at or near the top of the woman's division on the main roster.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

> It’s been previously reported that Sasha Banks tried to quit WWE over Wrestlemania weekend when she learned that she and Bayley were set to lose the WWE Women’s tag team titles. There were also reports that the two were vocally unhappy about the plan, and Banks hasn’t been seen on television since. Bayley has, and was moved to Smackdown last night as a solo act. In the latest episode of Wrestling Observer Radio, Dave Meltzer said that WWE had plans to split up Bayley and Banks, which is another reason why Banks was unhappy with the company.
> 
> As of last night’s Smackdown, the team is officially split since Banks is on RAW and Bayley is on Smackdown. Banks is reportedly being given a few weeks to decide what she wants to do by WWE. Meltzer added that Banks has been booked for the Money in the Bank PPV, which goes along with yesterday’s report that the company is hopeful she will be back for that event.


Source: https://411mania.com/wrestling/more...-wwe-and-how-it-relates-to-superstar-shakeup/


----------



## umagamanc (Jul 24, 2018)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Source: https://411mania.com/wrestling/more...-wwe-and-how-it-relates-to-superstar-shakeup/


Maybe they're thinking of giving her the briefcase? They might be using that as a means of enticing her to stay.

That would actually be a good move. It would be a means through which she could regain legitimacy. Also, as a heel, she'd be a great MITB briefcase holder, teasing cash-ins on Becky.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Source: https://411mania.com/wrestling/more...-wwe-and-how-it-relates-to-superstar-shakeup/


_"Banks is reportedly being given a few weeks to decide what she wants to do by WWE. *Meltzer added that Banks has been booked for the Money in the Bank PPV,* which goes along with yesterday’s report that the company is hopeful she will be back for that event."_

Booked for MITB. Would these guys STOP LYING already.

And as far as "given a few weeks to decide" .... in a few weeks after Sasha watching RAW. I can make a prediction right now. Ask for a release or ask to go to SD. She's not gonna want any part of RAW after what unfolds.


----------



## Cthulhu R'lyeh (Mar 15, 2019)

*re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*

Neville has immense talent and was sat on the sidelines waiting out his contract. Sasha has no talent and is always one botch away from ending her career.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

Lorromire said:


> Let's compare them.
> 
> Neville carried an entire division on his shoulders for a full year or so, was better than 99% of anything on Raw or Smackdown!
> 
> Sasha has done none of that.


Very weak point there... 205 live while great wasnt watched by the majority of fans. The fact that the CW title match was on the preshow and left off of the Wrestlemania DVD is indicative of just how little the higher ups cared about the CW division. Saying his work was better than 99% is pure opinion and probably not even a popular one.

Sasha Banks was arguably one of the biggest catalysts in sparking the “women’s revolution” down in NXT. Without Sasha tearing it up in NXT and putting eyes on women’s wrestling, you could argue that the women’s mainevent at this year’s mania might not have been a possibility. Also fans were firmly behind her when she was called up or did everyone forget the “We want sasha” chants that were going on every week until they completely cooled her down. 

To say one person is justified to quit when treated poorly but someone else isnt is dumb bias. The only people that see a problem with Sasha wanting to quit are people that dont like her in the first place.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

*re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*

Had Ronda Rousey not joined WWE/been the focal point of the RAW women's division in 2018, I believe Sasha and Bayley would've been featured more prominently.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

umagamanc said:


> Maybe they're thinking of giving her the briefcase? They might be using that as a means of enticing her to stay.
> 
> That would actually be a good move. It would be a means through which she could regain legitimacy. Also, as a heel, she'd be a great MITB briefcase holder, teasing cash-ins on Becky.


Banks totally needs to be a heel. She is an incredibly confident person who holds herself to a really high standard and isn't afraid to complain when she feels like she should be doing more. People hate that kind of person for some reason, so she is made to be a heel. 

The male wrestling audience don't like women to be overly confident and athletic. They want their women to be sexy blondes who never grew up watching wrestling and just do what the company tells them to do with a smile on their face. There is a reason that Sasha isn't the only one trying to walk out. Revival, harper, Wolfe, Dillinger, even Road Dogg, everyone is getting annoyed about the way that Vince is running things right now. The only ones not upset are the ones that are only there to look sexy and get paid because they don't know the first thing about wrestling.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*

As far as I know I've never heard stories of Neville acting like a child backstage or sending tweets/IG posts with weird/cryptic messages, he just left and he did it at a time where there was no AEW to fall back on


----------



## DeanMoxbrose (Mar 13, 2019)

Selective outrage. Just like on here when an older member makes a thread bitching about something ignorant, people support them. But when a newer member does it, you’ll get told to quit your bitching and get negged to hell. Idk. People are weird lol


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

*re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*



Sbatenney said:


> I felt both were unprofessional and shouldn't be supported. The bigger question is why do people shit on Austin for doing the same while support Sasha and Neville. I would argue that Austin had more of a reason to walk out but people still shat on him and even he admitted that he made a mistake by doing so.


Quite frankly I think that anyone that sides with McMahon over Austin on that walkout is a total McMahon sycophant that probably also thought the country was in the wrong for not embracing the World Bodybuilding Federation.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*

Because one is a black woman and one is a white manlet. Tell me which WF is likely to relate to better


----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)

*re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*

Neville didn't piss and moan about it.


----------



## Sbatenney (Jul 3, 2018)

*re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*



Matthew Castillo said:


> Quite frankly I think that anyone that sides with McMahon over Austin on that walkout is a total McMahon sycophant that probably also thought the country was in the wrong for not embracing the World Bodybuilding Federation.


Facts are that a lot of people did, Austin himself said that he acted unprofessional and should have worked something out instead of walking out, that was my point. I get what Vince wanted when Austin walked out, he was on his last legs(he did admit as much) and wanted to make his new big star into a overnight success by beating Austin. I also get what Austin was thinking, he thought it would be better as feud to get Brock over.

I think you just want to shit over any Vince does if you don't see that Austin was in the wrong to walk out for simply being asked to do his job just as much as Vince was in the wrong for booking Brock vs Austin as a random match with Brock going over.


----------



## Sbatenney (Jul 3, 2018)

*re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*



Ibushi Is God said:


> Because one is a black woman and one is a white manlet. Tell me which WF is likely to relate to better


Why do people bring race and sex into something when they have no other valid points to make? Her race nor sex has made her act unprofessional, her attitude did that.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*

Because Sasha Banks is a 4 time world champion and Neville was a Cruiserweight on 205 Live. Sasha has been protected virtually her entire career. Not to mention, Sasha has publicly called herself the greatest womens wrestler of all time on multiple occassions when she can't even dive properly without killing herself.


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Piehound said:


> I think part of it was that outside of 205 live Neville never really did much on the main roster and people felt like he should have gotten more of a main roster spot, or at least had a better shot at earning a main roster spot.
> 
> But Sasha was 4x woman's champ on the main roster and also had the tag belts with Bailey.
> 
> ...


Yes but she lost at every defense. Would you like if your boss didn't appreciate you and swept the rug from under you every chance they got?


----------



## Sbatenney (Jul 3, 2018)

P Thriller said:


> Banks totally needs to be a heel. She is an incredibly confident person who holds herself to a really high standard and isn't afraid to complain when she feels like she should be doing more. People hate that kind of person for some reason, so she is made to be a heel.
> 
> *The male wrestling audience don't like women to be overly confident and athletic. They want their women to be sexy blondes who never grew up watching wrestling* and just do what the company tells them to do with a smile on their face. There is a reason that Sasha isn't the only one trying to walk out. Revival, harper, Wolfe, Dillinger, even Road Dogg, everyone is getting annoyed about the way that Vince is running things right now. The only ones not upset are the ones that are only there to look sexy and get paid because they don't know the first thing about wrestling.


Explain Becky Lynch being the most over woman on the roster? She is the most overly confident and isn't Blonde.

Also Road Dogg isn't leaving, The way Smackdown will be run is being changed at Fox Request if you believe this.


> Pro Wrestling Sheet has confirmed Brian James aka Road Dogg will no longer be the head writer of SmackDown, but he’s not leaving the company.
> 
> 
> Sources tell us it was a mutual decision to change Brian’s position with the impending move to Fox on the horizon, and not necessarily him “stepping down.” We’re told WWE wants to keep his position flexible at this time and use him as a utility player, so they can see where he’d fit best going forward.
> ...


So maybe don't assume things as for Harper and Tye(Maybe Wolfe but not sure if his tweet was him leaving or just a tribute to SAniTY ending), well they are understandable since they were barely used.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

*re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*

I asked this question in the Sasha banks tried to quit thread. I think its mostly because shes a woman. Men get awfully upset when women dont play by their rules and act all docile and nice. Thats how they end up with the “bitch” or “cunt” label. She would have been better off just faking a smile and stopping to chat with every fan that approaches her. Even then i bet there’d be comments like “she doesnt look genuinely happy. Shes such a bitch”

Im sure many will disagree but its only because most people either cant see or admit they’re bias in that way.


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Sbatenney said:


> Ibushi Is God said:
> 
> 
> > Because one is a black woman and one is a white manlet. Tell me which WF is likely to relate to better
> ...


Sasha isn't Black, she's mixed /bi racial. Just as much White as she is Black. Why not call her White as well? Or does she have to have 2 White parents for that? I agree that WF would relate to Neville more regardless.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

WWE spent MONTHS having Sasha & Bayley vs. The Riott Squad week after week after week in meaningless tag matches. and now, that the Women's tag division is finally being established, they split both teams up, and in the former's case against their will?

They sent Sasha & Bayley down to NXT to tease something with The Sky Pirates and promise to defend the belts on all three brands, only to lose them like three weeks later to a comedy heel team, never regain them, and then split BOTH teams up.

Yeah great planning there WWE, that makes total freaking sense. And they've had 2+ years to "evolve" Sasha's character and/or turn her heel, and have REFUSED to do so consistently. So forgive me if I don't hold my breath that they've got any real "plans" now, nor do I blame Sasha if she no longer trusts them.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Sbatenney said:


> Explain Becky Lynch being the most over woman on the roster? She is the most overly confident and isn't Blonde.
> 
> Also Road Dogg isn't leaving, The way Smackdown will be run is being changed at Fox Request if you believe this.
> 
> ...


I meant their personalities in real life, not their on screen personalities. Becky doesn't come off as overly confident, she comes off more trolling and funny most the time. Plus a lot of people find Becky attractive and men always give the attractive women a much longer leash than the ones that they aren't attracted to. For example, if Alexa Bliss wasn't really good looking, fans would have gotten all over her for her lack of ring skills a long time ago, but a lot of fans are willing to overlook it because they like looking at her ass that hangs out of her shorts. Her mic skills help too.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

*re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*



Sbatenney said:


> Why do people bring race and sex into something when they have no other valid points to make? Her race nor sex has made her act unprofessional, her attitude did that.


“I doesnt affect me so its obviously not a real issue”

You guys kill me with this shit. Race and sex are literally huge issues and simply acting like they dont exist isnt going to make them go away. You guys seriously think women and other minorities complain for no reason at all? People bring up Sasha’s sex and race because theyre relevant... YOU personally may not be sexist or racist but what makes you think other people arent? Why is it so wrong about discussing relevant topics? The only people against discussing these topics are people that want to uphold the status quo


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*

Sasha's a black woman and this website is filled with alt-right dude-bros, it's not that hard to figure out.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Ibushi Is God said:


> Because one is a black woman and one is a white manlet. Tell me which WF is likely to relate to better


Sasha's Black?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*

_*I only care about their happiness and if they want out. Then I support it. *_


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*

I personally didn't. I just want those two(and all wrestlers) to be happy doing what they do and being in a promotion where they feel their talents are valued and respected.


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Ultron said:


> Ibushi Is God said:
> 
> 
> > Because one is a black woman and one is a white manlet. Tell me which WF is likely to relate to better
> ...


No, she's Bi Racial. For some reason people like calling people mixed with Black just Black. I think it's ignorant. Like yeah let's just ignore the fact that Sasha's mom is White.


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

*re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*

Sometimes a person's fan base can make people who aren't fans of said person react to you negatively. I think that's what's going on here. 

It's not really fair to compare Neville's situation to sasha's either. Neville never main evented anything for wwe. There are no reports of Neville being unaproachable when it comes to the fans. Neville wasn't the first anything in wwe's history book. I don't recall there ever being rumors of them planning to have sasha come to the ring with mighty mouse ears and a damn Cape. Nor was Neville constantly complaining on social media about wwe. Don't recall anyone seeing him laying on the floor pissing and moaning before appearing on wrestle mania

Sasha has gotten way more out of wwe than Neville. That's just a fact. So yes people were happy to hear a guy that was wasted on 205 live and held in limbo for months was finally free to go earn a living again. 

If sasha fans want people to stop shitting on her, why don't you guys stop shitting on everyone else, clutching at straws to find a parallel to excuse her shitty attitude??? Just a thought. I'm sure you guys won't even give it a second thought but work sucks today. I don't mind raining on your parade


----------



## EJ Jones (Aug 31, 2016)

Yeah it's almost like Sasha Banks is a black female or something......


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

*re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*

Because Sasha sounds like a spoiled brat. This chick has been bullying others because they weren't 'real' wrestling fans. Plus, she is not as good as she thinks. When she can say 'WWE' without mumbling then she can get what she wants.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

*re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*



Ichigo87 said:


> No, she's Bi Racial. For some reason people like calling people mixed with Black just Black. I think it's ignorant. Like yeah let's just ignore the fact that Sasha's mom is White.


Some of you guys never leave your own bubble and it shows really badly when it comes to race talk. Race is more than just who your parents are... theres different societal aspects to it as well... it goes pretty deep actually

So let me break it down... Although she is biracial, through her mannerisms as a character and how shes portrayed, it is safe to say that her character (not sure about her as an actual person) can be classified as “black”. To highlight other biracial characters, Jason Jordan is also biracial but his mannerisms and portrayal paint him more as neutral (some may call it “white”) character. Another biracial person on the roster is Roman Reigns. Despite being half white (italian I believe) he is solely portrayed as samoan.

To see why so many people hate Sasha, you can look at any thread mentioning Naomi or Alicia Fox and see why. The wording in the distaste for these three wrestlers is very telling and not subtle at all sometimes. 

But ofcourse the denial will be rampant around these parts


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

*re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*

I think I said that the way Neville left was dumb. The best way to actually leave is wait out the contract, put over some people and leave with a good reputation from everyone in management, the locker room and fans in general. Basically what Ambrose did. He was frusterated, he wait his contract out, now he could do whatever he wants and has good relations with Triple H, Vince, etc. Now 5 to 10 years from now, when Ambrose bank account does feel a bit dry, it would be easier for him to actually come back since he is likable. Yeah he took some bad L's and a little bit of it was embarrassing but in the long run he was better off.

Problem with Neville was that he just didnt show up, cussed everyone out and badmouthed the company. His contract was frozen for a while and he wasnt allowed to work anywhere else (even as independent contractors smh). He wasted all those months and now if he isnt able to make it big in the indies, he really has no way of returning back to WWE because of the bad relations they have.

The 2 reasons why I think Sasha is being hated on is:

1) Her childish behaviour and overall immaturity. Laying on the floor of the locker room, not making shows, and being a baby overall. Now no one is going to respects her after that, not Vince, Triple H, Stephanie, or maybe even her locker room peers. She should have just ask for a release or wait her contract out. 
2) I think most people think she is a douche in real life. What I got was someone who has an ego (as does every wrestler) and thinks she is the best (which is understandable), but maybe she came off as a jerk especially with her hating on "marks" which gave her a bad reputation.

I understant why she is angry, and I agree it would be a better idea for her to leave if she can make it outside WWE, but the way she went at it was dumb.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

*re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*

Quite simple, I liked Neville.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Brad Shepard said on Oh, You Didn’t Know that Sasha Banks was threatening to leave WWE and those in the locker room knew about it. They just didn’t think she was going to actually leave. However, this will not sway Vince McMahon as he has repeatedly said that the company is not going to kiss Sasha Banks’s ass in order to keep her.

“At the time I was also told she was threatening to walk out of the company at any given moment and most of the women in the locker room at the time believed she was bluffing.”

“Vince McMahon told those working as a catalyst between the two that while they love and appreciate Sasha no one is going to kiss her ass. She was promised however that things would get better.”

Brad Shepard also said that at the time of her apparent exit from WWE, however temporary it might be, Banks and Alexa Bliss were being kept separate from each other backstage.

“I was told [Sasha Banks] has to be kept separate from Alexa Bliss for the time being as well.”

Brad added that the situation with Sasha Banks was getting bad to the point where it was starting to change Bayley’s behavior as well.

“She has apparently influenced Bayley to act like this as well which indicates that it’s a bad situation.”


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*

I think one reason is because Sasha has been given a lot where as Neville’s biggest push was headlining the cruiserweights who were treated like nothing. He followed through and left and if Sasha does the same maybe more ppl will side with her.

Just feels like a maineventer pissed off after not being booked to win the world title every other month like she was at one time. You got former heavyweight champs who feel like midcarders now who aren’t losing their cool.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

*re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*

Personally I dont see how Sasha was in the wrong by thinking she deserved more even after being a 4 time champion with the first Womens main event, wrestlemania appearance and yadda yadda. 

Those 4 title reigns all were in the span of like a month in 2016 no less. Her Main event was during the hot potato session she had with Charlotte. Her Mania Match was just a couple months later which she lost. (she also lost that HiaC match). Her peak was those couple of months in 2016 where it was obviously evident that she was below and will always will be below Charlotte. 

And after that, I dont think I can recall anything Sasha did of any importance. And that went on till the beginning of 2019. So for like 2 years she was floating while Charlotte, and Alexa and then later on Becky and Ronda were given fruits she thought she deserved. Now personally I dont think she is that great but from her perspective, I would be angry too especially if I thought I was good enough. 

Finally its a lot different for men and women you know. Lets say a guy like Ambrose leaves a WWE championship feud, he would still get a feud for the IC title, or another big feud against Rollins, Wyatt, Miz and etc. There are more options for men even if the WWE title isnt in there future. You got IC, US, Tag Titles, etc. For the women its really only the two womens titles and then a lot of multi-women matches. Finally when she was given an opportunity that she worked really hard to endorse, it was taken away from her at Mania no less and given to people she didnt think was as good.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

I'm not believing *any* rumor regarding Sasha unless it comes straight from the Wrestling Observer.

Not after that "they were lying on the floor" bullshit from last week.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

Strategize said:


> I'm not believing *any* rumor regarding Sasha unless it comes straight from the Wrestling Observer.
> 
> Not after that "they were lying on the floor" bullshit from last week.


And this only muddies Sasha’s name even more than it already has been because despite the story of here lying on the floor being untrue, many people have already vilified her for it


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*



Remy Montana said:


> When Neville walked out because he was frustrated over creative people praised him for having the balls to do so. But, when Sasha threatened to quit because she's frustrated with creative, people say she's an entitled bitch, and she's acting childish and ungrateful. Why is that? Do you think it's double standards?


I think a lot less of Neville for walking out. I think, if true, Sasha did a very immature thing but at least didn't walk out and abandon the company. While I certainly like Neville more as a wrestler, I think very little of him for walking out and did not sympathize with him and his contract issue.


I think there are a lot fewer Sasha fans than this board would have you believe. Then, she's also a woman and people react differently. Better scenario to compare would be Punk and Neville.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

*re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*



Ichigo87 said:


> No, she's Bi Racial. For some reason people like calling people mixed with Black just Black. I think it's ignorant. Like yeah let's just ignore the fact that Sasha's mom is White.


Every human being in the world is fucking mixed, stop with this ignorant shit.

Just call people what they look like, like normal people.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

V-Trigger said:


> Brad Shepard said on Oh, You Didn’t Know that Sasha Banks was threatening to leave WWE and those in the locker room knew about it. They just didn’t think she was going to actually leave. However, this will not sway Vince McMahon as he has repeatedly said that the company is not going to kiss Sasha Banks’s ass in order to keep her.
> 
> “At the time I was also told she was threatening to walk out of the company at any given moment and most of the women in the locker room at the time believed she was bluffing.”
> 
> ...



Brad Shepard isn't credible. It's amazing people keep citing him when he has actually been caught in the past, even admitting himself that he has reported false info before. A lot of his stories are in the lines of him thinking, "What sounds believable?" and then he reports it.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

*re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*

Because the only people that cared about Neville were his fans


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

V-Trigger said:


> Brad added that the situation with Sasha Banks was getting bad to the point where it was starting to change Bayley’s behavior as well.
> 
> “She has apparently influenced Bayley to act like this as well which indicates that it’s a bad situation.”


Actually Bayley has been looking quite pissy this week.

If this is true, it means Alexa and Sasha are still at war against each other. Can't believe Sasha still hasn't made amends. She injured Alexa twice (or was it three times ? Well she also injured Paige anyway) and has been jealous about her push on Raw ever since it started.

Man I won't miss her no matter what happens.


----------



## Uncannye (Apr 8, 2017)

llj said:


> Looks like bad news for Sasha if she is staying in the WWE. She's stuck in the hell that is RAW with Lacey and Alexa there. Bayley took a bad loss but she'll be better off on Smackdown most likely.


If Sasha Banks & Alexa Bliss have STRONG HATRED for each other behind the scenes (in real life), Vince McMahon and the WWE should just keep them apart. One on Raw, one on Smackdown. WWE has more than enough women that it simply should not be a problem.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

*re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*

People shat on Neville too. It's mostly just WWE marks who get angry "HOW DARE YOU BE UNHAPPY IN WWE? VINCE IS A GOD!"


----------



## Versatile (Apr 4, 2015)

*re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*

Probably for the same reason why wrestling fans bash Sasha for dissing her own fans but say nothing when Seth Rollins does it.


----------



## Arktik (Mar 21, 2007)

ObsoleteMule said:


> And this only muddies Sasha’s name even more than it already has been because despite the story of here lying on the floor being untrue, many people have already vilified her for it


and the people who don't like her aren't going to care whether the stories are true or not.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Maybe if the WWE actually treated their most their talents in creative respect, then maybe the WWE wouldn't be having their stars ask for their release in the last 2 fucking years. *_


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*



Cthulhu R'lyeh said:


> Neville has immense talent and was sat on the sidelines waiting out his contract. *Sasha has no talent and is always one botch away from ending her career.*



:swaggyp

In the context of vilifying her for wanting to quit, that makes zero sense.


Imagine thinking someone is so awful at what they do, you have a problem with them no longer wanting to do it.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

ObsoleteMule said:


> And this only muddies Sasha’s name even more than it already has been because despite the story of here lying on the floor being untrue, many people have already vilified her for it


Someone catch me up: I’ve seen ‘lying on the floor’ on this topic and have no idea what that means. Is it code for something? What floor? When, where was this supposed to have happened and what does that even mean?


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

*re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*



I AM Glacier said:


> I've noticed that sometimes fans of professional wrestling can be "fucking cunts".


:bige2:aj3






:grapes





Matthew Castillo said:


> Quite frankly I think that anyone that sides with McMahon over Austin on that walkout is a total McMahon sycophant that probably also thought the country was in the wrong for not embracing the World Bodybuilding Federation.







WHAT???!!! LOL

The great Steve Austin being compared with Neville and Sasha lol.

Seriously though Sasha is damn right. Her booking has been atrocious. At least she is speaking up for herself and not wanting to accept any crap creative gives her. Wish the rest of the roster would speak up about their bad booking.


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Actually Bayley has been looking quite pissy this week.
> 
> If this is true, it means Alexa and Sasha are still at war against each other. Can't believe Sasha still hasn't made amends. She injured Alexa twice (or was it three times ? Well she also injured Paige anyway) and has been jealous about her push on Raw ever since it started.
> 
> Man I won't miss her no matter what happens.


I'm a fan of Sasha's, and even I agree with this. Sasha used to be very 'rough' in her NXT days apparently, and she did break Bliss' nose twice. She's also done some very stiff shots during the segments where they would have to brawl. Apparently Sasha hates Bliss because she thinks she's an "ass kisser" and a fake fan of the sport. She claims that Bliss doesn't know anything about wrestling, lies that she is passionate about the sport, and only uses her looks to get over and is the sole reason she gets rewarded. While Sasha, who is very passionate about wrestling, doesn't get rewarded.

Honestly, Sasha might not be wrong. What she is wrong about though is letting jealousy consume her.

WWE should have known though that it would have been an awful idea to have both Bayley and Sasha, with the obvious hatred between the two, lose to Bliss in a 2 on 1 handicap match a night after losing titles that they pushed and worked so hard to get.


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

*re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*

People invest heavily in pretend tv girlfriends. That's basically it. Banks is put down because of female wrestling fan wars.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*

i do wish neville stuck it out he was only on main roster for 2 years i think being demoted to 205 live after debuting on main roster soured him completely even tho he was the cruiser-weight champ for like 8 months


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

The RAW women's roster looks pretty empty without Banks at the moment.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Actually Bayley has been looking quite pissy this week.
> 
> If this is true, it means Alexa and Sasha are still at war against each other. Can't believe Sasha still hasn't made amends. She injured Alexa twice (or was it three times ? Well she also injured Paige anyway) and has been jealous about her push on Raw ever since it started.
> 
> Man I won't miss her no matter what happens.


Why do Bliss fans keep saying this dum shit. Everybody else takes broken noses black eyes etc in stride, they happen to Bliss, it's the end of the world and the Paige statement ain't even worth responding to.

Bliss fans better hope that sasha stays and agrees to be the Raw's punching bag cuz if not, guess who'll become a face? -insert clever Bliss gif-


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

> “A second source called her actions really childish and accused her of being a mark who is not able to see the bigger picture.”


 --


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

The bigger picture? WWE can't push everyone and a lot of people, not just Banks, seems fed up. If you don't believe in yourself, who will? A lot accused Bret Hart for being a mark for himself, but at least he cared. I took him seriously because he took himself seriously.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Swindle said:


> The bigger picture? WWE can't push everyone and a lot of people, not just Banks, seems fed up. If you don't believe in yourself, who will? A lot accused Bret Hart for being a mark for himself, but at least he cared. I took him seriously because he took himself seriously.


Someone should ask Natalya how it feels seeing the bigger picture and doing everything that's asked of her at the expense of her career.


----------



## BringBackTV14 (Oct 12, 2017)

Hephaesteus said:


> Why do Bliss fans keep saying this dum shit. Everybody else takes broken noses black eyes etc in stride, they happen to Bliss, it's the end of the world and the Paige statement ain't even worth responding to.
> 
> Bliss fans better hope that sasha stays and agrees to be the Raw's punching bag cuz if not, guess who'll become a face? -insert clever Bliss gif-


Why are people that hate Bliss so worked by what her fans think?


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

Saintpat said:


> Someone catch me up: I’ve seen ‘lying on the floor’ on this topic and have no idea what that means. Is it code for something? What floor? When, where was this supposed to have happened and what does that even mean?


We’re referring to a bullshit story that came out at the same time as all this talk about sasha trying to quit came out. Im not sure who said it but they said sasha and bayley were laying on the floor protesting their loss of the tag team titles... ofcourse sasha haters pounced on it even though it turned out to not be true


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

Hephaesteus said:


> Someone should ask Natalya how it feels seeing the bigger picture and doing everything that's asked of her at the expense of her career.



The WWE does not deserve the benefit of the doubt when it comes to creative. 

To me, its like, hey, let someone else put over Bliss if that's what its really all about. Or have Bliss turn babyface and have her try to carry the RAW division when there's not much star power at this point and her skills are limited. Lets see how she does.


----------



## Arktik (Mar 21, 2007)

BringBackTV14 said:


> Why are people that hate Bliss so worked by what her fans think?


Because they spam every single thread to make it about her.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Mainly because of her attitude more or less.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

BringBackTV14 said:


> Why are people that hate Bliss so worked by what her fans think?


Believe it or not I don't even hate Bliss, she's a non factor to me. Im just defending Banks in a Banks thread, making an observation.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

*Sasha, and Vince giving in, the state of the women's divison?*

This is not an attack on Sasha or saying she's to blame. What I am saying because she finally got her way(at least on this) and Vince complied, it changed women's wrestling as a whole in WWE.

What I mean is its been widely known now Sasha has been asking Vince for these women tag belts for months. 

Vince finally said yes and gave what she wanted.

Here's the problem. Because these tag belts now exists, Vince and creative are FORCED and HAVE TO come up and make new tag teams. Otherwise the tag scene is gonna get stale very fast. You'd have The IIconics vs Fire and Desire for the 18426 time in a row and also playing hot potato with tag belts between these two teams. Thus new tag teams have to be established to keep the women's tag team fresh. 

But then this can create potential problems of its own. Suddenly women are teamed up together for no real reason and it dwindles the single competition side.

If the tag titles weren't around, would Kairi and Asuka be teamed up? Or would Kairi have come in as a single's competitor? 

Over on the Raw side as it currently stands, The Riot Squad (now only Ruby and Sarah) are the only tag team on Raw. Because of this I suspect an odd pairing soon to face them.

I think WWE needs to bring in more female talent in to get a bigger tag scene going while not hurting the singles competition side.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

*Re: Sasha, and Vince giving in, the state of the women's divison?*

I dunno. It seemed like before the belts that at least 1/2 the women's matches were women who were teamed up and tossed in random tag matches for no real reason. Now at least there are belts at the end of the random women's tag team match tunnel..


----------



## Brethogan (Jan 29, 2019)

These belts should have never been created, the RAW and SDL belts should have never been created, the Divas belt could have been renamed the womens belt with all the previous histories. Then a TV belt could have been created. There is no reason Charlotte is 8x champ, Alexa is like 5, none at all. That's why championships mean squat in this day and age.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: Sasha, and Vince giving in, the state of the women's divison?*

Belts give women something else to do when they're not in the ME. Should've let them be established before putting them at risk, but wutevs


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

There were 100s of these repetitive tag matches long before the belts were introduced. Most of those women weren’t in the title picture or wouldn’t be there for long.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*

Neville was actually talented and not a human botch machine.


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

*Re: Sasha, and Vince giving in, the state of the women's divison?*



45banshee said:


> This is not an attack on Sasha or saying she's to blame. What I am saying because she finally got her way(at least on this) and Vince complied, it changed women's wrestling as a whole in WWE.
> 
> What I mean is its been widely known now Sasha has been asking Vince for these women tag belts for months.
> 
> ...



And why did he not create a solid women's tag time division?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*



Heath V said:


> Neville was actually talented and not a human botch machine.


Agreed /end thread.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*

I can't recall people shitting on Sasha for wanting to leave... I do recall people shitting on her when the report came out that she was sitting around the locker room and hotel Wrestlemania weekend complaining in what appeared to be a cry for attention.

There's a way to go about things. Sitting on a hotel room floor crying isn't one of them.

Look at Luke Harper, dude was granted his release and acting professionally and with class.



Lockard The GOAT said:


> People are less sympathetic towards Sasha because she can be a bit of a cunt in real life. Calling a bunch of people "marks" the other day probably didn't help endure them to her either.


Also ^this.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

This drama seems so unnecessary.

They could have had Sasha and Bayley chase for the belts, get them back, have a match with Sky Pirates, then lose the belts again and _then_ break up the team. From there, give their dropped storyline from last year a proper conclusion, and evolve both of their characters in the process, with one of them turning heel. A win for everyone and everything’s cool.

Instead I’ve read what I’ve read and get the sense that this company is turning more and more like WCW 2000 every week.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*



Sbatenney said:


> Why do people bring race and sex into something when they have no other valid points to make? Her race nor sex has made her act unprofessional, her attitude did that.


Okay then what about how The Revival have been treated for their outburst versus Sasha?


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

*re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*



DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> I can't recall people shitting on Sasha for wanting to leave... I do recall people shitting on her when the report came out that she was sitting around the locker room and hotel Wrestlemania weekend complaining in what appeared to be a cry for attention.
> 
> There's a way to go about things. Sitting on a hotel room floor crying isn't one of them.
> 
> ...


The whole sasha laying on the floor has been proven false... gonna need you guys to quit bringing that up


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

*re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*

A few people wait for every chance to start a wave of hate. In this case, just a few rumours about childish behaviour were enough. This is ridiculous, because none of us is serisouly affected by the way of argument exchange backstage in WWE.
Other people hear about someone standing up for herself and they are mad about it, because they never did it themself. So it is easier to attack this person than thinking about their own life.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*

Why is "Sasha is mean to her fans" still a thing? Is she really an asshole for not wanting people showing up to greet her at airports and hotel rooms she didn't announce she'd be at?

Ultimately though it's just boils down to a lot of men can't handle confident out spoken women that don't bite their tongue. While sure men with the same qualities get shit too, they get waaaaaay less shit than women with those qualities.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Swindle said:


> The bigger picture? WWE can't push everyone and a lot of people, not just Banks, seems fed up. If you don't believe in yourself, who will? A lot accused Bret Hart for being a mark for himself, but at least he cared. I took him seriously because he took himself seriously.


The difference is, Bret actually has talent.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*



DammitC said:


> I support both Neville and Sasha Banks for wanting to leave the company :ciampa


Same. :ciampa 

I salute anyone who doesn't just accept shit booking and attempts to take their future into their own hands.


----------



## Miguel De Juan (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: Why people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wamted out of the WWE but praised Neville*

WWE mainroster sucks. I support anyone leaving this company.


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

Heath V said:


> The difference is, Bret actually has talent.


I'd say Banks has talent as well, but even if not, then letting her go is no big deal to the WWE.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*

Because to some fans, for some reason, Sasha Banks:

1. Is a horrible wrestler who does nothing but botch a lot.

2. Has too much self confidence for her own good.

3. Hates all fans despite this already being proven not to be the case.

Or anything else under the sun to justify their opinions. 

She's clearly upset by her booking, as she should be, and hell I don't get why there isn't overwhelming support for anybody who actually takes charge and objects to their booking in WWE, given the state of things. I sure as hell support her, just as I did Neville.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*

Sasha is a mark for herself except she sucks 
Neville was solid but not a mark douche


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*

I don't understand talent who sign these big deals, who have been booked not to their best abilities. Of course they throw a title on you to make you sign a damn contract and try to kiss ass to get you onside. But the likes of Sasha have to be stupid not to notice that Vince isn't exactly the biggest fan of you and doesn't see you as a big star. Yet she signed a 5 year deal was it and she is now unhappy. Come on WWE and their booking sucks but I put as much blame on talent signing these long term contracts when they know they aren't going to be booked the way they want.

I loved Neville and what he did, he deserved to be treated better (been champ on 205 isn't much let's be honest). Didn't feel like WWE was making him happy and happily sat out his contract and in longterm made him more valuable and a bigger star. Now you see them booking the likes of Ali, Murphy and Cedric on the main shows cause they don't want another Neville situation to happen again.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

*Re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*



DeanMoxbrose said:


> Selective outrage. Just like on here when an older member makes a thread bitching about something ignorant, people support them. But when a newer member does it, you’ll get told to quit your bitching and get negged to hell. Idk. People are weird lol


This totally sounds like an opinion that someone on a one month old WF account would have. :eyeroll2


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*

Call me the sammy zayn of this forum but I've been going ham on some of these guys about this topic. Double standard, plain and simple


----------



## Lil B (Nov 8, 2015)

*Re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*

Well, one of them is a likable person who simply wanted to prove themselves after getting passed on for someone vastly inferior to themselves, and the other is Sasha Banks, someone who is way harder to like then Neville/Pac. I stopped caring about Sasha as much when she started shitting on her fans and coming off as someone I wouldn't feel bad for in a situation like this. - Lil B


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*

Probably because Neville was talented before WWE, Sasha was made by WWE and now carries herself like she's better than everyone, that being said I don't care if she goes.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

*Re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*



Reptilian said:


> Because Neville doesn't treat his fans like shit, and he isn't an ego maniac who says he's the best superstar in history and other ridiculous crap that annoys people, also he doesn't constantly cry because he's not given the main event of Wrestlemania or every title in the company.


This is exactly 100% why I can't stand how Sasha is acting about this whole leaving thing, so many others have it worse than her in the company and are content with it. Her inflated ego is what has always bothered me about her.

Neville has never done that kind of stuff to his fans.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*

Smarks say the darndest things.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

*Re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*



McGee said:


> Smarks say the darndest things.


Isn't that the truth.


----------



## Stormking1221 (Jul 10, 2017)

I personally don't agree with either of them. They're both adults, they both signed contracts with full knowledge of what their jobs entailed, and both of them backed out of their word or at least Sasha is trying to. If you don't want to be there then finish out your contract and then leave. 

Like imagine being a grown adult, signing a legally binding contract, and then trying to feel justified in not wanting to fufill the obligation that you signed up for.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

ObsoleteMule said:


> Very weak point there... 205 live while great wasnt watched by the majority of fans. The fact that the CW title match was on the preshow and left off of the Wrestlemania DVD is indicative of just how little the higher ups cared about the CW division. Saying his work was better than 99% is pure opinion and probably not even a popular one.
> 
> Sasha Banks was arguably one of the biggest catalysts in sparking the “women’s revolution” down in NXT. Without Sasha tearing it up in NXT and putting eyes on women’s wrestling, you could argue that the women’s mainevent at this year’s mania might not have been a possibility. Also fans were firmly behind her when she was called up or did everyone forget the “We want sasha” chants that were going on every week until they completely cooled her down.
> 
> To say one person is justified to quit when treated poorly but someone else isnt is dumb bias. The only people that see a problem with Sasha wanting to quit are people that dont like her in the first place.


Neville had the best character work WWE has had in years on his final run. He also had a legitimate reason to leave. He was being refused the commercial pay for his Wrestlemania match. No pay = no work.

Sasha was fine in NXT. That was 5(?) years ago. She's done nothing since, and some of that isn't on her at all, but she sat there and coasted. This last year, yeah she pushed for the title and stuff, but that's no point to lie on the floor like (if true) a child and leave.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Ninja Hedgehog said:


> I wasn't disputing the percentages. They are probably true (in whatever capacity they are worked out on). I was disputing that Bayley has only lost to Ronda and Asuka. That just isn't true


I think you misunderstood the info man.



> Although shockingly Bayley has the third best win rate in the WWE history for females and I believe top 20 in history with 74% and the only two females to beat her are Ronda and Asuka


Meaning that Ronda and Asuka have better win rates than Bayley, they both beat Bayley in the winning percentages stats. Of course Ronda is #1, only losing at Mania and that tag match with Natalya, leaving Asuka at #2, then Bayley at #3.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Disputed said:


> I haven't been watching the whole time, was Banks a face for her entire run on the main roster?


Unfortunately, she has been. It's too bad because she does such a good job as a heel.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*

I think if Sasha comes off as unlikeable, it's because of how much her ego was fed in NXT. Most of you were probably huge marks for her back then, then got over her due to poor booking and a few reports of her not being fan friendly. I didn't watch much NXT, but all I ever read on here was how amazing she was as a heel. Yet, I get on here the last year or so, and now everyone hates her.


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*

Both got fucked over by creative and have good arguments for leaving, no doubt about that.

That being said, in the case of Neville, i don't really remember much from him on the main roster outside of his match with Rollins. Then yes, he dominated 205 Live but at the time 205 Live was seen as a heavy downgrade because there wasn't really anywhere to go beyond the WWE Cruiserweight Championship. You have to remember that at the time it wasn't like today where a guy like Mustafa Ali got promoted to Smackdown and competed for the WWE title. TLDR: Neville wasn't really given much of a chance and got downgraded to the 205 live ceiling where he was built up to drop the title to that idiot Enzo.

Sasha on the other hand was built up in NXT to be at the top of the division and was once again built up on Raw to be at the top of the Women's Division where she feuded with Charlotte in 2016. She also never got moved to a lesser, less viewed brand where she could only go so far. Being half of the first ever WWE Women's Tag Champion is being creatively fucked over? Out of all the ppl who get screwed by creative in the WWE, alot get it WAY worse and she has it MUCH, MUCH better than them. (Neville included when he was there imo) I'm not sure the fault goes all to WWE either, i think main roster Sasha is lackluster, she sucks on the mic, for exemple. Becky and Charlotte are much better and thus placed higher on the card. Alexa Bliss is also better, to me it make sense that those 3 have a better spot and Sasha had to step aside (at least for now). Ronda Rousey was also at the top because she's clearly the biggest attraction.

Out of all the ppl who have asked for their release so far, Sasha is the least "understandable" to me. Usually it comes from a Luke Harper who deserves much more than not being on TV at all. The Revival have been treated like a joke. Dillinger way overachieved and wasn't used on TV. etc.

At the end of the day, if she's not happy and wants to leave, good for her.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*



Piehound said:


> I think part of it was that outside of 205 live Neville never really did much on the main roster and people felt like he should have gotten more of a main roster spot, or at least had a better shot at earning a main roster spot.
> 
> But Sasha was 4x woman's champ on the main roster and also had the tag belts with Bailey.
> 
> ...


This nails it for me. Sasha has had numerous championships to her credit, tons of main events and major moments. Neville's career highlight was holding a championship on a Network show that 3/4 of the audience don't watch, and then being made to drop it to the least credible wrestler on the roster, Enzo Fucking Amore.

Sasha got:

-Featured match with Bayley on the first Brooklyn Takeover
- First Women's Ironman match
- Triple Threat at Mania 32 where the Divas Championship became the Women's Championship, with Snoop Dogg doing her entrance
- Main events on Raw with Charlotte
- First Women's HIAC
- First Women's Chamber
- 4X Women's Champ

And just this year, it's been:

- Royal Rumble title match against Ronda Rousey
- Winning the first Women's Tag Championship w/ Bayley in the Chamber
- Walked into Mania on the main card as defending champion

That's a HOF career. Hell, it's more accomplishments than most in the HOF have. Yet, Sasha somehow feels she's been hard done by.

Making it about race is disingenuous too. Asuka and Ember Moon being non-entities in the pre-show battle royal, that's getting the shaft. Mickie James being a jobber, that's being fucked over. I don't know how you can look at all the things Sasha's done, some of it very recently, and NOT think she's a bit entitled.

Even when Sasha was on the "back burner" for a few months- her on again-off again feud with Bayley took up a lot of TV time- that the likes of Asuka, Ember and Mickie would kill to have.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*

didnt even realize people were giving Sasha a hard time for wanting better creative.

why? I dont get it. To me, it shows she gives a shit.


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Sasha thinks she’s a goddess because of Snoop


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

According to Dave Metzler cause he has all the facts 100% all the time lol. Another reason why Banks was upset cause she found out on Mania weekend her and Bayley were gonna split. She is to stay on Raw and Bayley to SD


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Rookie of the Year said:


> I think you misunderstood the info man.
> 
> 
> 
> Meaning that Ronda and Asuka have better win rates than Bayley, they both beat Bayley in the winning percentages stats. Of course Ronda is #1, only losing at Mania and that tag match with Natalya, leaving Asuka at #2, then Bayley at #3.












Yep, i'm clearly an idiot!! :lol

I genuinely thought it meant that only Ronda and Asuka had beaten her. Brain fart moment

Thanks for clearing up my stupidity


----------



## GRAPHICAL GHOST (May 27, 2014)

*Re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*

Because Sasha is a cunt.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*

I see lots of people working themselves into a shoot.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Sasha, and Vince giving in, the state of the women's divison?*



El Grappleador said:


> And why did he not create a solid women's tag time division?


Not enough horses. It's that simple. They just don't have the personnel to have both a decent Women's singles division and a decent women's tag division.

You need look no further than TNA to see how difficult Women's Tag Titles are to utilize.


----------



## the_warrior25 (Jun 22, 2018)

they do need to bring in more women. just going to be rinse and repeat


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*

because there are a lot of hypocrites on this forum.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/bejaq5/won_banks_and_bayley_werent_told_they_were_losing/

If this is true, then no wonder Sasha was upset. This is either absurd levels of incompetence, or sheer douchebaggery on WWE's part.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*

I'm guilty of it as well, but its just "cool" to hate on Sasha. She gets hate for everything she does, she gets hate for things that people give a free pass too everyone else.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*



Lord Trigon said:


> If she follows through, I'll have total respect for her.


If was a fifth we'd all be drunk lol.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Piehound said:
> 
> 
> > I think part of it was that outside of 205 live Neville never really did much on the main roster and people felt like he should have gotten more of a main roster spot, or at least had a better shot at earning a main roster spot.
> ...


Why do people act like those 4 reigns were worth anything? She was made to look like a joke each time failing to defend her title successfully once


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

Asuka842 said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/bejaq5/won_banks_and_bayley_werent_told_they_were_losing/
> 
> If this is true, then no wonder Sasha was upset. This is either absurd levels of incompetence, or sheer douchebaggery on WWE's part.


How could they not expect Banks' reaction given the way they treated them? This does seem like being an asshole to them on purpose rather than incompetence.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*

I was sad when Neville left because that meant I wouldn't get to see him wrestle anymore.

I'm not sad Sasha is leaving because I don't care for her. Still, she currently has more reasons to leave than Neville did.


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

Just little OT: I never thought AEW to can be referred as Attitude Era Wrestling.. something to ponder to if they go on tv by october


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

While I 100% understand Sasha’s frustrations, she does need to take responsibility and act like an adult. Cryptic messages and *rumored* tantrums sour you in the mind of higher ups. It’s not fair what’s going on for her booking atm, not at all. However, look at Becky Lynch. For years she was misused then they finally gave her a bone and she’s been the hottest PERSON in the company since SummerSlam. Becky wasn’t making a scene about her booking or about having to lay down for Bliss idk how many times after being the FIRST SD Women’s Champion. Becky just did what was asked and look where she is now.

I love Sasha, she’s arguably the best female wrestler they have, however she’s not above the company mold. No one but Brock is honestly. I’m all for standing your ground however you can do it in a more professional manner. The things she’s doing, plus *rumored* being unable to just be in a room with Alexa Bliss is not a good look at all and is unprofessional.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

*Re: Sasha, and Vince giving in, the state of the women's divison?*

Ruby and Sarah have said their goodbyes too each other as well not just to Liv - It looks like The Riott Squad have disbanded.

I'm sure new teams on Raw will be formed in the following weeks.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

*Re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*



Stormking1221 said:


> I personally don't agree with either of them. They're both adults, they both signed contracts with full knowledge of what their jobs entailed, and both of them backed out of their word or at least Sasha is trying to. If you don't want to be there then finish out your contract and then leave.
> 
> Like imagine being a grown adult, signing a legally binding contract, and then trying to feel justified in not wanting to fufill the obligation that you signed up for.


The thing is, you're talking about the situation as though the company they're working for is run by reasonable people.

When my job started to entail way too much that wasn't in my actual contract, and I was unhappy with the direction it was taking, I told my boss and we worked together to fix it.

In WWE, if your career isn't going the way you want, you go to Vince and he basically says "Tough Shit, moron. We make the decisions. You don't like it? Fuck off. We don't need you."

So yeah, you work the rest of your contract and leave. Or, maybe you respond in kind and give Vince the finger right back? They are always talking about how the talent should be grabbing the metaphorical brass ring, and being passionate about their jobs ...

And yet, the most passionate are told to STFU because Vince has his favourites, and they will be pushed and pushed until everyone else either gives in or quits.

I admit, I had a knee-jerk reaction to Sasha's behaviour ... I said "Well, if she can't be professional about this, screw her." But since then, the details have started to emerge, and I have nothing but sympathy for her AND Bayley.

One day, you're being told you're absolutely the top of this brand new tag division, and you're going to be going across all the brands, building the titles into something special, while also cementing yourselves as a big deal in Women's Tag Team Wrestling.

The next day, you're dropping the titles to a less talented comedy act, and you're being split in the "shake up". What the fuck was their reaction supposed to be?

Bayley has been more adult and dignified about it, with just the occasional twitter comment. But Sasha has always been outspoken, for better or for worse. I honestly wouldn't blame her if she did jump to a competitor at the nearest opportunity.

After all, she's just an independent contractor, right?


----------



## gillbergisback (Nov 17, 2017)

Because stories broke out that Sasha threw a childish tantrum by laying on the floor. If there were reports that Neville was booked to lose then did something babyish I'm sure he'd get blasted too.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

*Re: Sasha, and Vince giving in, the state of the women's divison?*

Yeah they clearly dont want the Raw womens tag team division to be competitive

But no matter, Alexa could win the tag titles by herself she's so great ❤❤


----------



## zipperblues (Apr 1, 2019)

*Re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*

I think people are maybe getting tired of the non-stop whining over pushes. I know I am, it's really taken over the whole company. When Neville did it this wasn't such a prevalent thing.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

*Re: Sasha, and Vince giving in, the state of the women's divison?*

There's no reason women can't perform as singles and cycle in and out of the tag scene.

Think about the 572 meaningless Riott Squad tag matches we've suffered through (well, not me, because I don't watch women's matches, but you get the idea). At least now there are tag belts for those otherwise meaningless matches to be fought over.

Don't get me wrong - I don't think they should exist. However, sustaining them isn't, or shouldn't be, that hard.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

*Re: Sasha, and Vince giving in, the state of the women's divison?*

Guys like Vince and Dunn clearly do not really want to think about women's wrestling unless they have to.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Sasha, and Vince giving in, the state of the women's divison?*



45banshee said:


> What I mean is its been widely known now Sasha has been asking Vince for these women tag belts for months.
> 
> Vince finally said yes and gave what she wanted.


Gonna need a link to that, please. Thanks.

Because if that is indeed 100% true. Then I will be proven right. Because I said from *day one*, the Tag Team Belts were invented to give Bayley/Sasha something to do and keep them quite, ...while Ronda ruined the rest of the women's division. The entire women's divsion was on hold while they played out the Ronda/Charlotte/Becky fiasco. Every other woman on the roster got knocked down the ladder. Every single one of them.

Bayley/Sasha just happened to be the most vocal and constantly whined about it. So they invented belts for them. It was a failure from the beginning. Yes, by all means make a tag division with nobody to wrestle.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*



gillbergisback said:


> Because stories broke out that Sasha threw a childish tantrum by laying on the floor. If there were reports that Neville was booked to lose then did something babyish I'm sure he'd get blasted too.


 

I'm assuming you're talking about this idiot who reported this as "news" when it was completely fabricated. There are even picture of Sasha and Bayley throughout that night and they looked perfectly fine. 

Sasha, just like a lot of talent lately, is just fed up with lack of direction. It has nothing to do with wins and losses. When you look back at Sasha's career, she has lost basically every single big match that she has ever been in and she never complained because at least she was given something to do. But recently all they do is pull the rug out from under her all the time:

*Gets women's title, holds it for only 27 days
*Gets women's title again, holds it for 27 days again
*Gets women's title again, holds it for 20 days
*gets women's title again, holds it for only 8 days
*Tease a heel turn, feud with Bayley, don't do it
*tease a feud with Bayley again, don't do it
*After begging and begging for them, company creates tag titles and puts her with Bayley, then plan to break them up not even a month later

All of that, along with the fact that she has only been given 1 PPV singles match in 2 years and she has lost 14 of her last 18 singles matches overall. Vince hasn't even given her an opportunity to be great anymore. She has had to sit back and watch as a bunch of hot blondes get more opportunities than her based only on the fact that they look better than her. Nobody can touch her match resume. 

Any adult in this world who works for a company that rewards people less talented than them because they find them more attractive would quit immediately. She doesn't owe the WWE anything. This is what adults do when they work in a terrible work environment. Dillinger, harper, Wolfe, Neville, Revival etc have all expressed the same frustration because these are people that actually care about wrestling and actually care about their careers and have a passion for the business. If they feel like their talents aren't being used then they have every right to stand up for themselves, that is what adults do.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

*Re: Sasha, and Vince giving in, the state of the women's divison?*

On one hand, we have people complaining that "We get way too many women's tag matches on RAW and SDL!"
On the other, "There aren't any female tag teams!"



Seriously though, there is absolutely room for Tag Titles in the women's division. Especially since they are to be defended across 3 brands. I don't think Vince "gave in" to anyone. Does he really strike you as the kind of person that does anything he doesn't want to?!

The problem here comes from the same place as 99% of WWE's problems. They get the titles onto a good, credible team. They build them up. And SUDDEN changes of plans for no good reason, an horrendous booking takes away every bit of prestige from the championships as well as makes the team that held them look like idiots.

Not only that, they split up the most established team in a shitty manufactured shake-up, in some cross between making it look like it's random shake-ups, and some petty punishment for them speaking their mind.

I mean HOW DARE Sasha and Bayley be honest about WWE making a fucking shitty decision? The NERVE OF IT!

With Sasha & Bayley as the title holders, going around brands and defending against 3 or 4 teams for say, 6 months, you could easily have people on each brand deciding that they need to team up and become good tag wrestlers, in order to be credible threats to the champions. That gives them time to put people together organically, while using some of the existing teams.

The IIConics were the perfect 1st opponents. But only if Sasha and Bayley squashed the crap out of them and put everyone else on notice!
The hot-potato'ing of the titles is the horrible decision of the Creative, headed by Vince himself. It's not something that is necessary due to the number of credible teams.

The fact is, to make a title credible and sought after, you HAVE TO keep it on a credible champion (or champions) for a decent amount of time, and have it defended often. WWE are generally bad at this. But this bullshit they have pulled with Sasha and Bayley is beyond even their own usual uselessness.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*

Neville is a cool dude...


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*



zipperblues said:


> I think people are maybe getting tired of the non-stop whining over pushes. I know I am, it's really taken over the whole company. When Neville did it this wasn't such a prevalent thing.


I'm not sure it is all about "pushes". Sasha never had a problem losing before and she said herself in an interview that she eventually wanted to drop the titles to the Iconics. What is making her, and other wrestlers whine is the fact that nothing Vince is doing is making any sense. Everything is so week to week and thrown together last seconds that when they finally think they have a direction everything get completely scrapped and changed on them. He was going to break up the boss n hug connection after like 1 month after all the work her and Bayley did to try and get those titles created and become a tag team, and that was after all of the times he set up her vs. Bayley and then pulled the plug. 

Then you have guys like Dillinger, Harper and Wolfe. They aren't leaving because of lack of push or losing. They are leaving because the company literally doesn't even use them. Dillinger got squashed when he, or at least his chant, was super over. Sanity would just randomly show up and that was about it. Like these people could have just stayed in NXT but Vince called them up with no plan whatsoever to use them. 

The booking the last 5 years has been embarrassing and Vince has clearly lost his mind and I think that a lot of talent just don't want to deal with it anymore, especially when there is money to be made at other places that might use them.


----------



## gillbergisback (Nov 17, 2017)

P Thriller said:


> gillbergisback said:
> 
> 
> > Because stories broke out that Sasha threw a childish tantrum by laying on the floor. If there were reports that Neville was booked to lose then did something babyish I'm sure he'd get blasted too.
> ...


Unless you provide the texts he's responded to you'll spinning here. He said they didn't do it the entire show. Does anyone think that's the case? He said it's not a protest. That at least backs you up a bit as does other photos of them at the event.

Still if they were laying down like he said, loudly contesting the loss that's babyish. Combine that with other unprofessional stuff like backing out of the Wendy Williams interview at the last second and it's not a good picture.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Sasha, and Vince giving in, the state of the women's divison?*

I expect the women's tag team title division to be more competitive and entertaining than the single's division which is just going to cycle the belts among the blondepocalypse and Becky


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

*Re: Sasha, and Vince giving in, the state of the women's divison?*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I expect the women's tag team title division to be more competitive and entertaining than the single's division which is just going to cycle the belts among the blondepocalypse and Becky


Sadly. Becky winning would seem to have been cause for celebration on the face of it but in fact it felt more like the end of an era. You have Lacey and Alexa probably lined up for title shots soon and they'll inevitably add Charlotte back into the mix sooner rather than later. It really looks bleak and to be honest, if you're not blonde, who would even want to win it? You know your reign will be treated like shit anyway.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: Sasha, and Vince giving in, the state of the women's divison?*

There are 26 women on Raw and Smackdown and 3 Championships (Raw Women's, Smackdown Women's and Women's Tag). So you figure 4-6 women will be used in the Championship feuds at a time, that leaves 20-22 women on the roster to choose from for the Women's tag team championship match. Plus you add in the fact that the idea behind these championships was that they would be defended on the main roster and in NXT and NXT Uk, that means you have 47 women left to choose from to have a tag team championship feud. That is PLENTY of talent to make it work. 

But the only thing Vince hates more than women he doesn't want to have sex with are tag teams. How do you introduce Tag team titles then immediately split up the Boss n hug Connection, The Riott Squad and the Sky Pirates? Just like anything in the WWE, it could work but you have an out of touch 75 year old asshole pervert who runs things so nothing ever gets booked correctly.


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

*Re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*



Ichigo87 said:


> Sasha isn't Black, she's mixed /bi racial. Just as much White as she is Black. Why not call her White as well? Or does she have to have 2 White parents for that? I agree that WF would relate to Neville more regardless.


It's a legacy of slavery in America, namely the One Drop Rule. Someone with any black ancestry, even if they where so much more Caucasian than African that they appeared completely white could still be sold as a slave pre-Civil War and was legally barred from using white only facilities during Jim Crow.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

*Re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*

I hesitate to jump in this convo in detail, suffice to say that I simply don't think that the WWE sees Banks as anything more than a midcard level, albeit high-midcard level talent. Which is a shame, because I don't believe she is that at all, nor do I blame her for her frustrations. That is all I will say on the matter. I back Sasha on the situation and others have said here more or less what I would say.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*

I have no problem with wrestlers quitting, I wouldn't want anyone to stay at a job they were unsatisfied with.

WWE shouldn't even hold onto wrestlers who want to quit, these wrestlers weren't top priority and won't be satisfied with anything that isn't by their design.

I will say the moment Sasha turned face she became bland and boring as hell. Teaming with Bayley didn't make her any better and I've found The Iiconics more entertaining.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jun 9, 2018)

I couldn’t give a shit about either of them.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

*Re: Why do people shit all over Sasha Banks when she wanted out of the WWE but praised Neville*



Ray McCarthy said:


> I couldn’t give a shit about either of them.


Yeah you could because you bothered to show your ass here.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*No wonder Sasha snapped and it was the final straw. That is so mismanaging the talent, showing lack of respect and most of all idiotic. You tell your stars a few weeks in advance if they are dropping the strap or not. No more of this minute to minute match/outcome last minute decisions. *


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: Sasha, and Vince giving in, the state of the women's divison?*

They aren't FORCED to create new tag teams, because the tag team division itself is based off of a trend. It comes and goes when it's tag team wrestling in WWE. If Vince isn't in the mood for them, they won't play a vital role to the show. If Vince thinks he can make money off of them, then of course we'll see more of them. I can remember not too long ago that everyone was complaining how the tag team division was dead, and it was. Because Vince openly admitted that he didn't care about tag team wrestling at the time. 
That's why we got The Bar, New Day, and Uso's have a triple rivalry for what felt like 72829636282629593726 years. They definitely had other teams to use like Sanity, Rusev Day, and Gallows/Anderson; but none of them were used.

Tag team wrestling is just now getting a focus again, and I suspect it has to do with the Fox deal. Fox WANTS a better quality product, and WWE WANTS the millions that they are willing to pay. So it makes sense. Although Sasha and Bayley pushed hard for the tag titles, I seriously doubt Vince caved in just for them.


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Matthew Castillo said:


> Ichigo87 said:
> 
> 
> > Sasha isn't Black, she's mixed /bi racial. Just as much White as she is Black. Why not call her White as well? Or does she have to have 2 White parents for that? I agree that WF would relate to Neville more regardless.
> ...


I think it's dumb that people are subscribing to that, especially in 2019. I'd just call them bi racial. Otherwise it cheapens Black ancestry. Makes no sense that you need 2 White parents to be considered White but a Black grandmother is enough to be considered Black. My daughter is bi racial and her mom wants her to claim both sides. I happen to agree.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Asuka842 said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/bejaq5/won_banks_and_bayley_werent_told_they_were_losing/
> 
> If this is true, then no wonder Sasha was upset. *This is either absurd levels of incompetence, or sheer douchebaggery on WWE's part.*


Seems like both to me. :toomanykobes

Sasha should just stay gone, and Bayley should probably join her too if anything.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Yeah they are FORCED to make new tag teams. If they don't its gonna be The IIconics vs Fire and Desire for tag belts 100 times. 

As it stands right now Raw has 0 tag teams. NXT has 0 tag teams. Only Smackdown has any teams with 3 now including Asuka and Kairi.

Ok so lets say they now make a tag team in NXT. But who would make snese to pair up and take out going for the NXT womens championship? Bianca and Io? Binaca and Shanya (whenever she loses the title)? The only pairing that makes sense is Shanya's sidekicks and I dont even think they wrestle. Haven't seen or heard about one match from either of them


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Swindle said:


> How could they not expect Banks' reaction given the way they treated them? This does seem like being an asshole to them on purpose rather than incompetence.


WWE treats their wrestlers like marks and then a few anti-fans seriously complain, that Sasha would be a mark. 




Lavidavi35 said:


> While I 100% understand Sasha’s frustrations, she does need to take responsibility and act like an adult. Cryptic messages and *rumored* tantrums sour you in the mind of higher ups.


Cryptic messages in social media by women is not a Sasha specific thing. It makes absolutly no sense to go mad about her, because of this. The rest are rumours.




Lavidavi35 said:


> It’s not fair what’s going on for her booking atm, not at all. However, look at Becky Lynch.


Not a good example, because that is a rare case.
Sasha brought people over like crazy, so it is not like she didn`t wait already. 



Lord Trigon said:


> Ruby and Sarah have said their goodbyes too each other as well not just to Liv - It looks like The Riott Squad have disbanded.


Maybe Sarah joins the Viking Experience. 



Afrolatino said:


> Neville is a cool dude...


He got many qualities, but "being cool" is not one of them.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

45banshee said:


> Yeah they are FORCED to make new tag teams. If they don't its gonna be The IIconics vs Fire and Desire for tag belts 100 times.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They've been pairing up ladies on the NXT live event scene for a while now. Probably checking who clicks and who doesn't. 

You got Candice and Kacy, Dakota and Tegan (when they're healthy), Vanessa and Aliyah, Duke and Shafir, Mia Yim who's been teaming with Lacey Lane and Xia Li, Reina and Taynara.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

If they can stay healthy, then there's Team Kick (Dakota and Tegan) in NXT as well. They're also been experimenting with Candice LeRae and Kacy Catanzaro, Rhea Ripley and Reina Gonzales in NXT UK, 

Of course this would be a bit easier if they hadn't have decided to break up three of their current tag teams (well one kind of team TBF) out of nowhere, just because.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

For those who say look at Becky, she literally had to get her face caved in while at the same time being in the feud with a wwe darling that fans were sick of, and winning the belt not because WWE wanted to put it on her but because WWE wanted to save the Charlotte Ronda match for wrestlemania. Not to take anything from Becky, but that's a once in a lifetime occurrence that's doubtful to ever happen again.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

gillbergisback said:


> Unless you provide the texts he's responded to you'll spinning here. He said they didn't do it the entire show. Does anyone think that's the case? He said it's not a protest. That at least backs you up a bit as does other photos of them at the event.
> 
> Still if they were laying down like he said, loudly contesting the loss that's babyish. Combine that with other unprofessional stuff like backing out of the Wendy Williams interview at the last second and it's not a good picture.


What photos? That Satins pretty much the only person with backstage sources to hear this is suspect. That would mean that they threw a tantrum, got up made their rounds then went back to the hotel and rethrew a tantrum, along with WWE just letting this happen. Does that story even make remote sense?


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

-1st women's title reign, 27 days, 0 successful defenses.

-2nd women's title reign, 27 days again, 0 successful defenses.

-3rd women's title reign, 20 days, again 0 successful defenses.

-4th women's title reign, 8 days, AGAIN 0 successful defenses.

-Tag Team title reign (titles that she and Bayley lobbied Vince for), 49 days, 1 successful defense.

-Only HW to never win at Wrestlemania

-Tease a heel turn, feud with Bayley, nothing comes of it

-Tease a feud with Bayley again, Nothing comes of it except a few comedy "therapy sessions."

-After begging and begging for tag titles, company creates tag titles and puts her with Bayley, then decide almost immediately to break them up like two months later. This is AFTER sending them to SDL, and sending them to NXT, and having them cut promos talking about defending the belts on all brands, and all along WWE had NO intention of actually letting them do that, and didn't bother to tell them until the day of the show apparently.

Plus:

-She's had 1 single's match on PPV in the last 2+ years, which she lost of course.
-She's lost 14 of her last 18 single's matches overall.
-She's booked as irrelevant most of the time.
-Etc.

Again no wonder she's fed up seemingly, they've been doing this to her for going on 5 years now, and now they're not even giving her the chance to be great. She's being sidelined so that Vince can push his "favorites," regardless of if they're ready or not.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I can understand why she’s unhappy. I would be too. She’s obsessed with this business and wants to be a top star in the division, and initially she was treated like it, she won championships, was in the first ever women’s Hell in a cell and the first ever women’s PPV main event. She got a taste of what it felt like to be a top star and be important to the division and the company, then it all got taken away from her and they stopped caring about her. Then they started putting all their effort into pushing Alexa Bliss to the moon, who Sasha admittedly hates. 

Sasha has won 4 women’s championships, and the women’s tag championships, all 5 reigns lasted less than a month each. She’s never had a successful title defence with the women’s championships. (Only 1 successful defence with the tag titles, and Bayley got the pin) It’s even become a thing now that she doesn’t have the ability to hold on to a championship for long. That’s gotta suck for someone obsessed with the business with a lot of ambition to be the best and be taken seriously. 

The only thing she’s really had the past few months is her friendship and tag team with Bayley, on the verge of becoming a successful tag team, and they became the first ever women’s tag champions - then they decide to take the titles off them after less than a month, and break them up by putting them on different shows. Meanwhile Sasha is still stuck on the same show as Alexa. 

I know it’s a case where “it’s your job” and to play your role, but what’s the point if you’re unhappy with that role? Of course you’d wanna leave if you’re not happy with how you’re being treated. 

I’m not really a huge Sasha Banks fan due to her bad attitude, and she should work on that. But I do see where she’s coming from and why she feels the way she does.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

I clicked on the moved thread that linked here and asked why people didn't jump down Neville's throat like they're doing with Sasha, so I'm answering that query.

It's because Neville didn't act like an entitled, selfish brat when asked to do a job, nor did he take his proverbial ball and go home under the public auspices of "taking personal time off", and he also didn't go on Twitter and call fans marks while simultaneously telling them to kiss his ass.

In short, Neville acted like a professional and kept things cordial. Sasha, at least according to all these reports and social media posts, seems to be doing the exact opposite. She sounds like locker room cancer. Even if she leaves and people automatically assume she's AEW bound, are they even gonna want her if her behavior is that fucked up? A "ME ME ME" attitude and loudly complaining if things don't go her way? Who needs that in any professional environment?


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

Hephaesteus said:


> For those who say look at Becky, she literally had to get her face caved in while at the same time being in the feud with a wwe darling that fans were sick of, and winning the belt not because WWE wanted to put it on her but because WWE wanted to save the Charlotte Ronda match for wrestlemania. Not to take anything from Becky, but that's a once in a lifetime occurrence that's doubtful to ever happen again.


Anytime someone gets over in spit of the WWE, it's like a defect in the programing, rather than a wave the WWE and fans ride together. And you can always tell the WWE resents it, also the commentary team is such shills, they compromise their alignment to cover for fan rejection of WWE booking.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

For the person that was asking for links on Sasha asking, almost to the point of begging to Vince for womens tag team titles for nearly a year, here it is.

https://www.thesun.co.uk/sport/wwe/...d-vince-mcmahon-to-create-wwe-tag-titles/amp/

The tag team had its own thread but got lumped here so sorry I dont remember your name the one who asked


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

HankHill_85 said:


> I clicked on the moved thread that linked here and asked why people didn't jump down Neville's throat like they're doing with Sasha, so I'm answering that query.
> 
> It's because Neville didn't act like an entitled, selfish brat when asked to do a job, nor did he take his proverbial ball and go home under the public auspices of "taking personal time off", and he also didn't go on Twitter and call fans marks while simultaneously telling them to kiss his ass.
> 
> In short, Neville acted like a professional and kept things cordial. Sasha, at least according to all these reports and social media posts, seems to be doing the exact opposite. She sounds like locker room cancer. Even if she leaves and people automatically assume she's AEW bound, are they even gonna want her if her behavior is that fucked up? A "ME ME ME" attitude and loudly complaining if things don't go her way? Who needs that in any professional environment?


I'm fucking sick of the "selfish entitled brat" crap, because it's simply not true. If you'd paid any attention to Sasha's career, she's NEVER had a problem putting other women over, she's done it for literally her entire career. And even if she wins, she goes out of her way to make her opponents look good regardless. She also has flat-out said that she wanted The IIconics to win the belts off of her and Bayley eventually.

"Locker room cancer" don't make her laugh, you clearly have no idea what that term means.

Also what else is she supposed to do at this point? You act like she has tons of options, but she does not. Talk to Vince, she and Bayley have been doing that and it's changed nothing, "just wait it out," she's been doing that for years and again, nothing's changed. What she has left, is to leave.

Sorry, but she's totally justified in this and it's NOT different from Neville.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Asuka842 said:


> I'm fucking sick of the "selfish entitled brat" crap, because it's simply not true. If you'd paid any attention to Sasha's career, she's NEVER had a problem putting other women over, she's done it for literally her entire career. And even if she wins, she goes out of her way to make her opponents look good regardless. She also has flat-out said that she wanted The IIconics to win the belts off of her and Bayley eventually.
> 
> "Locker room cancer" don't make her laugh, you clearly have no idea what that term means.
> 
> ...


Oh boy, I see we've found a Sasha Superfan who "speaks for her" and is gonna spend the rest of the day probably quoting people and giving their two cents.

:maury


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm going to feel bad for Sasha when she does return

She will end up jobbing out


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> I'm fucking sick of the "selfish entitled brat" crap, because it's simply not true. If you'd paid any attention to Sasha's career, she's NEVER had a problem putting other women over, she's done it for literally her entire career. And even if she wins, she goes out of her way to make her opponents look good regardless. She also has flat-out said that she wanted The IIconics to win the belts off of her and Bayley eventually.
> 
> "Locker room cancer" don't make her laugh, you clearly have no idea what that term means.
> 
> ...


Cant see why some people see the actions of Neville and Sasha as different. Theyre pretty much exactly the same in trying to quit after being dissatisfied with their booking but since Sasha has this stigma of being a bitch people cant look beyond that. Also the story of her laying on the floor was proven to be made up... yet these people cling on to this story just so they can shit on Sasha more.


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

Was listening to Wrestling Observer yesterday and Bryan Alvarez made a good point. Sasha didn’t handle this right. But the big thing is even if she comes back, is WWE really gonna comfortable giving her a championship run again knowing that when asked to drop the tag titles she went home. So she’s basically lost any trust they had for her within the company.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Magicman38 said:


> Was listening to Wrestling Observer yesterday and Bryan Alvarez made a good point. Sasha didn’t handle this right. But the big thing is even if she comes back, is WWE really gonna comfortable giving her a championship run again knowing that when asked to drop the tag titles she went home. So she’s basically lost any trust they had for her within the company.


There are many opinions out there. In the 2-faced-podcast from wrestlinginc they were behind Sasha and were surprised about the hate in the internet, just because she stand up for herself.

In another podcast, which I don`t wanna help to get attention, they stumbled into talking about Sasha and Bayley (and Becky) were the only women in the division, which are not heavily "tuned up". Maybe some people have the theory, that this was an issue, who knows. I don`t share that.

About losing trust and this is not a Sasha specific thing: Vince tries to get along with all the people sooner or later, doesn`t matter it is really important for the company or not.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Asuka842 said:


> I'm fucking sick of the "selfish entitled brat" crap, because it's simply not true. If you'd paid any attention to Sasha's career, she's NEVER had a problem putting other women over, she's done it for literally her entire career. And even if she wins, she goes out of her way to make her opponents look good regardless. She also has flat-out said that she wanted The IIconics to win the belts off of her and Bayley eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Except it is. She literally has to be kept apart from Alexa. She’s a child. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DealDough (Aug 31, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Asuka842 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm fucking sick of the "selfish entitled brat" crap, because it's simply not true. If you'd paid any attention to Sasha's career, she's NEVER had a problem putting other women over, she's done it for literally her entire career. And even if she wins, she goes out of her way to make her opponents look good regardless. She also has flat-out said that she wanted The IIconics to win the belts off of her and Bayley eventually.
> ...


How do you not know if its Alexa telling WWE to keep Sasha away from her?

No one knows. We just have frustrated workers leaving the company.


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

Magicman38 said:


> Was listening to Wrestling Observer yesterday and Bryan Alvarez made a good point. Sasha didn’t handle this right. But the big thing is even if she comes back, is WWE really gonna comfortable giving her a championship run again knowing that when asked to drop the tag titles she went home. So she’s basically lost any trust they had for her within the company.


It's not simply because she "dropped the titles", it's that she dropped the tag titles only after 2 months. Her and Bayley worked hard at pushing for Vince to even debut them. It's also that any time Sasha has won a championship, she never makes it past the 1 month mark. Sasha has won the Raw Women's Championship 4 times, and her longest reign is 27 days. That's shameful.

Kelly Kelly, Sable, Candice Michelle, Nia Jax, Carmella, and Stephanie McMahon have all had longer title runs that Sasha Banks. Think about that for a minute.

Let Sasha win Money in the Bank, give her a length run of at least 6 months, and she will be a hell of alot happier and less to complain about I assure you.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Magicman38 said:


> Was listening to Wrestling Observer yesterday and Bryan Alvarez made a good point. Sasha didn’t handle this right. But the big thing is even if she comes back, is WWE really gonna comfortable giving her a championship run again knowing that when asked to drop the tag titles she went home. So she’s basically lost any trust they had for her within the company.


Alvarez is an idiot. Shes not going to get anymore 0 defense title runs if she dont behave herself? If wwe wouldve shown her a modicum of respect they wouldnt be going through this shit. But since they want to be hypocrites, they get what they deserve


----------

